# knitting tea party friday 6 january '16



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party Friday 6 January '17

Well - the first opening of the new year. I hope the first week of 2017 has been good - I think Heidi used it to get all the Christmas stuff down and put away and the house back together after all the holiday muss and fuss. The children are all back and school and things are back to our normal.

Snow Wednesday night has stuck around - maybe half to a whole inch. But it has been too cold for any of it to melt even though we have been lucky with sunshine today. 18° really doesn't allow much melting regardless of how much sun you have. Regardless - I am super enjoying the sunshine - we so seldom see it this time of year. Tuesday it is to be in the 40''s.

I have had quite a few kittens in the house during this cold spell. They must like the heat. Lol I think I had five in during the night. I don't smell anything - always a good sign. Our big super furry yellow cat met his demise trying to cross the road several days ago - he was super cuddly and a great kitten - feel bad - his brother and sister Miracle miss him I can tell.

Curried Squash and Sweet Potato Soup 
by Cleveland Clinic Wellness Editors

Like sunshine in a bowl, this soothing, nourishing and gloriously orange soup will have you dreaming of the warm summer sun. Balancing the delicious sweetness provided by the roasted squash and sweet potato are onion, garlic, ginger, and curry powder. Which means you get a zing of flavor in every satisfying spoonful, plus plenty of phytonutrients. While the squash and sweet potato do take some time in the oven, there's minimal work involved in making this soup. Chop, stir, and blend, and you've got a cold-fighting, warm-you-right-up soup ready to be served.

Developed by Sara Quessenberry for Cleveland Clinic Wellness

Yield: 4 Servings

Ingredients:

2 pounds butternut squash
12 ounces sweet potato
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 yellow onion, chopped
2 carrots, cut into ¼-inch pieces
1 clove garlic, chopped
2 teaspoons curry powder
6 cups water
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger
¾ teaspoon kosher salt

Instructions:

1. Heat the oven to 400°F.

2. Cut the squash in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds.

3. Place cut side down on a rimmed sheet pan.

4. Pierce the sweet potato several times with a fork.

5. Roast until the squash and sweet potato are tender, 40 to 45 minutes.

6. Meanwhile, in a large pot, heat the oil over medium-high heat.

7. Add the onion and cook, stirring often, until softened, 4 to 5 minutes.

8. Add the carrots, garlic, and curry and cook, stirring, for 1 minute.

9. Add 6 cups water, the ginger, and salt.

10. Scoop out the butternut squash and sweet potato and add to the pot as well.

11. Let the soup come to a boil, reduce the heat to medium, and simmer until the carrots are tender, about 20 minutes.

12. Using a handheld or regular blender, puree the soup to desired consistency. Serve hot.

Nutrition Info Per Serving: 155 calories, 6 g total fat, 1.5 g saturated fat, 19 g protein, 4 g carbohydrate, 1 g dietary fiber, 0 g sugar, 0 g added sugar, 47 mg cholesterol, 186 mg sodium

HTTP://WWW.CLEVELANDCLINICWELLNESS.COM/DAILYDOSE/ARCHIVE/2016/12/29/CURRIED-SQUASH-AND-SWEET-POTATO-SOUP.ASPX

BEEF AND BEAN SOUP RECIPE

This Beef and Bean Soup recipe is easy to prepare and only gets better the longer it sits and waits until you're ready to devour it. Beans not only lend wonderful flavor and texture to any dish, but they are totally filling and have many nutritional benefits too. This is most definitely a hearty soup, perfect for those with an appetite! The prep time for this soup recipe is about thirty minutes. After some simple browning and sautéing, all the ingredients are left to mingle until the beef is tender, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours.

Although the main recipe below is for a stovetop version, this hearty soup recipe can easily be prepped stovetop then transferred to a slow cooker to keep warm until ready to serve. It can also be made ahead, refrigerated, then reheated before serving. Personally, I think something magic happens in the refrigerator as I have found that leftovers are even better the next day. So go right ahead and make a big batch of this Beef and Bean Soup and enjoy those leftovers!

AUTHOR: AMY JOHNSON 
YIELD: 8

INGREDIENTS:
2 tablespoons Canola oil, divided
2 pounds beef stew meat, trimmed and cut into 1-inch pieces
2 cups chopped onion
2 cups sliced or chopped carrot
4 garlic cloves, minced or grated
2 cups water
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried sage
4 bay leaves
32 ounces beef broth
3 (15.8) ounce cans Bush's Cannellini Beans; drained (or Bush's Great Northern Beans)
Report this ad

DIRECTIONS:

1. Heat a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add 1 tablespoon canola oil and heat to a ripple.

2. Add beef to pan and brown on all sides, working in batches if needed. Remove the beef from pan.

3. Add remaining 1 tablespoon canola oil to pan and heat. Add onion, carrot and garlic; saute for 5 minutes.

4. Return beef to the pan.

5. Stir in water, salt, black pepper, thyme, sage, bay leaves, beef broth and beans. Bring to a simmer.

6. Cover and allow to simmer for at least 1 1/2 to 2 hours, until beef is tender.

7. Discard bay leaves. Salt and pepper to taste.

NOTE: For a slow cooker version, prep recipe as above, then transfer to a slow cooker once all ingredients have been added and cook for at least 3 hours.

NOTE: For extra creaminess and to thicken up this soup, I like to use a potato masher or a flat bottomed glass to mash up some of the beans after the soup has cooked for a while.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/beef-bean-soup-recipe/

Crock Pot Potato Soup

This easy Crock Pot Potato Soup is inspired by a Paula Deen recipe that was shared on bj's Sweet Nothings blog. I changed it up with some fresh ingredients and we really enjoyed it.

Serves 6-8

Ingredients:

10 golden or new potatoes, diced, 4-5 cups
1/2 cup diced onion
2 cans chicken broth or 29 oz. of homemade broth
1 can cream of mushroom soup, 10-1/2 oz.
2 stalks of celery chopped
1/4 teaspoon ground pepper
1 block softened cream cheese, 8 ounces, cut into 8 pieces
cooked bacon for topping
shredded cheese for topping

Method:

1. Spray crock pot with cooking spray.

2. Add diced potatoes, onion, broth, soup, celery and pepper and mix well.

3. Set crock pot on low and cook for 5-6 hours.

4. After 5-1/2 hours add the softened cream cheese stirring to blend.

5. Heat for another 1/2 hour.

6. Serve topped with cooked chopped bacon and shredded cheese if desired.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/crock-pot-potato-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Instant Pot Chicken Tortilla Soup

This Instant Pot chicken tortilla soup is incredibly flavorful. A savory and delicious dinner that's perfect for a busy night.

Ingredients

1 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts (frozen works fine)
1 14 ounce can diced tomatoes
2 cups frozen corn
1 medium green pepper, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon chili powder
5 cups chicken broth
for topping: tortilla strips, shredded cheese, sour cream, fresh lime juice

Directions

1. Add the chicken breasts to the Instant Pot*.

2. Add the tomatoes, corn, green pepper, and onion.

3. Add the salt, pepper, garlic powder, cumin, and chili powder.

4. Pour the chicken broth over the top. Secure the lid on the pot.

5. Cook at high pressure for 30 minutes. Allow the pressure to release for ten minutes, then use the manual release.

6. Pull out the chicken breasts and shred using two forks, then return to the pot.

7. Serve hot, topped with tortilla strips, shredded cheese, sour cream, and a squeeze of fresh lime juice.

*Note: If you don't have an Instant Pot, this recipe could easily be made in a slow cooker. Add all ingredients to the slow cooker in the order listed, then cover and cook on low heat for 8 hours or high heat for 4 hours.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/01/instant-pot-chicken-tortilla-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

LASAGNA CUPS

Prep Time: 1 hour
Cook Time: 1 hour
Total Time: 2 hours
Yield: 12 cups

INGREDIENTS:

for the sauce-
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 large onion
1/2 pound lean ground beef cooked and drained
1/2 red bell pepper, chopped
1 small zucchini, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1-6 oz. can tomato paste
1-8 oz. can tomato sauce {+1/2 can water to wash out can}
1-14.5 oz. can diced tomatoes
1 tablespoon dried basil
1/2 tablespoon dried oregano
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon sugar
salt & pepper to taste

for the cheese filling-
1-10 oz. tub Philadelphia Italian Herb & Cheese Cooking Cream
1/3 cup grated parmesan cheese
3/4 pound mozzarella cheese, grated & divided
1/3 cup ricotta cheese
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 egg
21 lasagna pasta sheets

DIRECTIONS:

For the sauce:

1. Heat olive oil over medium heat and saute onions, pepper, zucchini and garlic until tender, 5 minutes.

2. Stir in cooked ground beef and tomato paste until well incorporated.

3. Stir in remaining ingredients and bring to simmer.

4. Reduce heat to low and cook 30 minutes or so. {The longer it cooks, the better it will taste!} This will be very thick.

For the cheese filling:

1. Stir all ingredients together excluding half of the grated mozzarella cheese. Set aside.

For the pasta:

1. Bring large pot of salted water to boil.

2. Cook pasta sheets 2 minutes less than package directions and drain.

3. Place pasta on greased baking sheet until you are ready for assembly.

For assembly:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. Line 12 jumbo muffin tins with squares of parchment paper. If they don't stay in on their own, that's ok--the pasta will help with that.

3. Line the edges of the muffin tins with 1 pasta sheet per cup. {Pasta sheet will overlap about 2 inches.}

4. Spoon about 1/2 tablespoon of sauce into the bottom of each cup {#1}.

5. Next cut 9 pasta sheets into quarters and press one of these pieces of pasta into the bottom on top of the sauce {#2}. 6. Top pasta sheet with a generous tablespoon of sauce {#3} and then a generous tablespoon of cheese filling {#4}. 7. 7. Repeat this pasta-sauce-cheese layering one more time being sure to press out any air bubbles.

8. Top these lasagna cups off with a 3rd piece of pasta, more sauce and the remaining mozzarella cheese.

9. Bake for 25-30 minutes or until everything is hot and bubbly. Serve hot.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/lasagna-cups/

I love the following recipe - I think making the filling - putting maybe a cup per freezer bag so you have it on hand. What a great lunch - nuke the bag - and potato together.

SLOPPY JOE BAKED SWEET POTATOES

Swapping bread for sweet potatoes makes eating a Sloppy Joe so much healthier!

Smart Points 259 calories
TOTAL TIME: varies

INGREDIENTS:

4 medium (7 oz each) sweet potatoes, washed and dried
1/2 lb 93% lean ground beef
1 teaspoon seasoned salt (such as Montreal Steak)
1/3 cup chopped carrot
1/3 cup chopped onion
1/3 cup chopped mushrooms
2 tablespoons chopped red bell pepper
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tbsp red wine vinegar
1/2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
8 oz can tomato sauce
2 teaspoons tomato paste
1/3 cup water
1 chopped scallion, for garnish

DIRECTIONS:

1. Cook the sweet potatoes by poking holes all over with a fork, then cook in microwave 7 to 10 minutes, or slow cooker low 6 to 8 hours or oven 425F about 45 minutes, or until tender.

2. Heat a medium skillet over medium high heat.

3. Add the meat and steak seasoning to the pan and cook, breaking it up into small pieces.

4. Add the onion, garlic, carrots, mushrooms and red peppers to the skillet.

5. Reduce heat to medium and add red wine vinegar and Worcestershire sauce, cook 4 to 5 minutes.

6. Add tomato sauce, paste and water to the skillet, stir to combine.

7. Cover and reduce heat to simmer and cook until carrots are tender, about 15 to 20 minutes.

8. To serve, cut sweet potatoes open, sprinkle with a pinch of salt and top each with 1/2 cup of meat and scallion for garnish.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Yield: 4 Servings, Serving Size: 7 oz potato, 1/2 cup meat
Amount Per Serving - Smart Points: 8 - Points +: 6 - Calories: 259 - Total Fat: 4g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 35.5mg - Sodium: 586mg - Carbohydrates: 40g - fiber: 5.5g - Sugar: 4g - Protein: 15.5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/sloppy-joe-baked-sweet-potatoes/#mC5jTyMxrwzhmmts.99


----------



## iamsam

Raisin Bran Muffins Recipe

AUTHOR: STELLA PARKS 
makes 12 standard muffins

The hearty taste and texture of whole grain flour plus an extra dose of bran makes these muffins as cozy as a cable knit sweater. Don't be alarmed by the seemingly outrageous quantity of cinnamon: Its flavor is diluted to a gentle back note by the sheer volume of the muffin batter. Finish these muffins with a sprinkling of flax for crunch, but a sprinkling of bran flakes will crisp up nicely as well. Bran muffins bake best in a nonstick pan, which gives them a beautifully rounded dome.

INGREDIENTS

2 ounces wheat bran, such as Bob's Red Mill (1 cup; 55g)
8 ounces boiling water (1 cup; 225g)
4 ounces plain, non-fat Greek yogurt (1/2 cup; 115g)
2 large eggs, cold
6 1/2 ounces whole wheat flour (1 1/2 cups; 185g)
5 1/2 ounces all-purpose flour (1 cup plus 1 tablespoon; 155g)
5 1/4 ounces sugar (3/4 cup; 150g)
1/2 ounce ground cinnamon (1 tablespoon; 15g)
2 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon (3g) Diamond Crystal kosher salt; for table salt, use half as much by volume or use the same weight
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/8 teaspoon grated nutmeg
6 ounces unsalted butter, soft and creamy-about 68°F (20°C)(12 tablespoons; 170g)
6 ounces golden raisins (1 cup; 170g), optional
3/4 ounce flaxseed (3 tablespoons; 20g), optional

DIRECTIONS

1. Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat to 350°F (177°C).

2. In a large measuring cup, combine wheat bran and boiling water. Let stand 5 minutes, then stir in Greek yogurt and eggs.

3. Meanwhile, combine whole wheat flour, all-purpose flour, sugar, cinnamon, baking powder, salt, baking soda, and butter in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a paddle attachment.

4. Mix on low speed until the butter is incorporated, then add bran mixture and continue only until the batter is well combined.

5. With a flexible spatula, scrape the bowl and fold the batter once or twice to make sure it's well mixed from the bottom up, then fold in the raisins if using.

6. Divide the batter between 12 lightly greased muffin cups, about 4 ounces (1/2 cup; 115g) each. This is enough to completely fill each cup with a little mountain of batter, but do not be alarmed; it will rise significantly but spread very little overall.

7. If you like, sprinkle with flaxseed, and bake until puffed and firm, about 18 minutes.

8. Serve warm, and store leftovers in an airtight container for up to 2 days.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2017/01/easy-raisin-bran-muffin-recipe.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Daily%20Serious%20Eats&utm_content=Daily%20Serious%20Eats+CID_2273d8ecdac0c8e8de53a51d77073d69&utm_source=Email%20campaign&utm_term=Raisin%20Bran%20Muffins

SPINACH AND RICOTTA ROLLS

Juicy, cheesy spinach and ricotta filling enclosed in buttery, flaky puff pastry. These Spinach and Ricotta Rolls are great finger food for parties, snack food on the go, and popping into lunch boxes. Snack Monsters' dream come true! Plus they are great for making ahead. Some people like to serve this with tomato sauce...

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Appetizer, Party Food
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 25 mins
TOTAL TIME: 35 mins
SERVES 24

INGREDIENTS

Filling

250g / 8 oz frozen chopped spinach, thawed (Note 1)
400g / 13 oz firm ricotta (Note 2)
¾ cup grated parmesan
1 ½ cups shredded cheese (cheddar, tasty, Monterey Jack, Gruyere, Pepper Jack)
1 egg
1 large garlic clove, minced
Pinch of nutmeg (fresh grated or powder)
¼ - ½ tsp salt
Black pepper

Rolls

3 sheets puff pastry (Note 2)
1 egg, beaten
Sesame seeds (optional)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Take pastry out of freezer.

2. Place spinach in a colander and use a wooden spoon or your hands to press out excess water. You could also do this using a tea towel or paper towels. Transfer spinach to a bowl (drink the liquid, it's good for you!).

3. Add remaining Filling ingredients. Mix to combine.

4. Place pastry on work surface and cut in half to create 2 rectangles - you should have 6 in total.

5. Divide filling between pastries, brush edge with egg then roll up, finishing with the seam side down.

6. Refrigerate for 15 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 180C/350F.
Spray 2 x baking trays with oil (any).

7. Cut rolls into 4, or whatever size you want. Brush tops with egg (makes it golden) then sprinkle with sesame seeds.

8. Bake for 25 minutes, then take out the top tray and move the bottom tray to the top and give it an additional 5 - 10 minutes to make it golden.

9. Best served warm - the pastry is crispier and the filling is juicier. See notes for make ahead instructions.

NOTES:

1. This can be made with fresh spinach though I use frozen for convenience and because I totally buy into the whole "snap frozen" thing. To use fresh, finely slice about 600g / 1.2lb of fresh spinach. Blanch for 45 seconds, then drain in a colander. Cool then squeeze out excess liquid. Measure out 250g of spinach then use per recipe.

2. Some ricotta purchased from really good Italian delis is really soft and spreadable, like soft butter. That ricotta is good quality fresh ricotta and it's actually too watery for this particular recipe. Use ricotta purchased from supermarkets (Harris Farms is great for people in Australia) either over the deli counter or in the refrigerator section. If you only have super fresh creamy ricotta, drain it in a colander for 30 minutes or so to remove excess liquid.

3. I use Pampas butter puff pastry and the sheets are about 25cm/10" squares.

4. To make ahead: These can be frozen once cooked (cool, then store in airtight container) or frozen raw. Defrosting then refreezing raw puff pastry is fine, it puffs up a tiny bit less but in this roll form, it's not noticeable. Bake from frozen for 15 minutes if already cooked, 30 minutes if raw. Or defrost then bake for 10 minutes if already cooked for 25 minutes per recipe if raw.

5. The filling for this recipe is slightly juicier than the filling for my Spinach Ricotta Puffs because there is a higher ratio of filling to pastry, so unless it's juicy, it has can be a bit dry unless served with sauce.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: (Nutrition per roll, assuming 24 rolls ) Serving size: 63g Calories: 202 cal Fat: 13.9g Saturated fat: 5.1g Unsaturated fat: 8.8gTrans fat: 0g Carbohydrates: 12.6g Sugar: 0g Sodium: 180mg Fiber: 0.6gProtein: 6.8g Cholesterol: 27mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/spinach-and-ricotta-rolls/

No Knead Refrigerator Rolls

It is a nice recipe to make when you have company and want to serve fresh baked bread with out all the last minute fuss. You keep them in the fridge for up to four days, bake as many as you would like, and Voila fresh baked buns hot out of the oven. I made a Herb and Cheese variation here, but will give you the base recipe first.

Ingredients

4-41/2 cups flour
1/4 cup sugar 
1 tsp. salt
1 pkg. or 1 tbsp. instant yeast
2 cup very warm water
1/2 cup melted butter or margarine
3 beaten eggs

Directions

1. In a bowl combine 2 cups flour, sugar, salt and yeast. Blend well.

2. Add warm water, butter and eggs.

3. Blend at a low speed until well mixed, continue beating for two minutes.

4. Stir in remaining flour by hand until you have stiff dough.

5. Cover dough with a plastic wrap and refrigerate for a minimum of two hour up to 4 days.

6. Lightly grease two 8-9" pans.

7. Divide dough into 12 rolls for each pan.

8. Brush with 1 tbsp. of melted butter.

9. Cover and rise for one hour.

10. Bake in a preheated oven @ 375 for 20 minutes or until golden brown. Watch your oven since every oven temperature is different.

Herb and cheese variation

Ingredients

2 cups of old/aged cheddar
2 tsp. basil
1 tsp. oregano
1 tsp. thyme or,
1 tbsp. dill with the cheddar to make them dill and cheese buns.

Directions

1. Just add the cheese and herbs in with the dry ingredients.

NOTE: This is a no fail recipe, because you don't need to knead them, they always turn out.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2010/07/no-knead-refrigerator-rolls.html

Chicken and Cranberry Salad with Lemon Poppy Seed Dressing

Prep time: 30 mins 
Total time: 30 mins 
Total Cost: $5.25 
Cost Per Serving: $1.31 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

LEMON POPPY SEED DRESSING

¼ cup neutral salad oil* $0.16
2 Tbsp fresh lemon juice $0.30
½ Tbsp honey $0.06
¼ tsp sugar $0.01
½ Tbsp Dijon mustard $0.04
¼ Tbsp poppy seeds $0.07
⅛ tsp onion powder $0.01
¼ tsp salt $0.01

SALAD

½ head cabbage, shredded (about 6 cups) $0.54
Salt, as needed $0.10
1 cup cooked chicken, diced or shredded $2.02
½ cup sliced almonds $1.04
½ cup dried cranberries $0.63
3 green onions, sliced $0.26

Instructions

1. Remove any damaged outer leaves from the cabbage.

2. Cut the cabbage into wedges, remove the core, then slice crosswise into thin shreds.

3. Place the thinly shredded cabbage in a colander and sprinkle liberally with salt. Massage the salt into the cabbage and let it sit for about five minutes.

4. While the cabbage is being salted, prepare the dressing by combining the oil, lemon juice, honey, sugar, Dijon, poppy seeds, onion powder, and salt in a bowl or jar. Whisk the ingredients together or place a lid on the jar and shake until it forms an emulsion (10-15 seconds).

5. Rinse the cabbage well to remove the salt.

6. Toss the cabbage in the colander as you rinse to make sure all the salt is removed. Let the excess water drain away.

7. Once the cabbage is rinsed and drained, add it to a bowl with the chopped chicken, sliced almonds, dried cranberries, and sliced green onions. Give the dressing a quick stir and then pour it over the salad. Toss the salad until everything is evenly mixed and coated in dressing.

8. Let marinate 5-10 minutes before serving.

Notes: *Because the flavor of this dressing is so light and fresh, a neutral or light flavored oil is best. You can use oils like canola, safflower, grape seed, sesame (untoasted), or a light olive oil.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/01/chicken-cranberry-salad-lemon-poppy-seed-dressing/

Lemon Garlic Roasted Broccoli Salad

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 20 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 30 MINUTES
yields: 2 As A Main, 4 As A Side

Ingredients

3 heads broccoli, florets and stems roughly chopped
1/3 cup pine nuts
4 tablespoons olive oil
4 cloves garlic, minced or grated
kosher salt and pepper
1/4 cup chopped fresh parley
juice from 1 lemon
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
pinch of crushed red pepper flakes
1-2 cups baby kale
arils from 1 pomegranate
1 avocado, sliced
6 ounces feta cheese, crumbled

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.

1. On a large baking sheet, toss together the broccoli, pine nuts, 2 tablespoons olive oil, garlic, and a large pinch of both salt and pepper.

2. Transfer to the oven and roast for 20-25 minutes or until the broccoli is just beginning to char.

3. Remove from the oven and stir in the parsley.

Meanwhile, make the dressing.

1. In a small bowl, whisk together the remaining 2 tablespoons olive oil, lemon juice, balsamic, and crushed red pepper flakes. Taste and season lightly with salt and pepper.

Assembly:

1. Pour the dressing over the roasted broccoli.

2. Add the baby kale and pomegranate arils. Gently toss to combine.

3. Transfer the salad to a bowl and top with feta and sliced avocado. Eat!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/lemon-garlic-roasted-broccoli-salad/

TOFFEE SPICE CAKE WITH BROWN SUGAR CARAMEL FROSTING

AUTHOR: BY AVERIE SUNSHINE 
YIELD: one 9x13-inch cake
PREP TIME: 10 minutes
COOK TIME: about 25 to 29 minutes oven, about 6 minutes stove
TOTAL TIME: about 3+ hours, for cooling

INGREDIENTS:

one 16.5-ounce box spice cake mix
3 eggs
1 cup water
1/3 cup canola or vegetable oil
1 cup toffee bits, divided
one 14-ounce can sweetened condensed milk
1 cup light brown sugar, packed
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon salt, optional and to taste

Directions

Preheat oven to 350F. Line a 9x13-inch baking pan with aluminum foil for easier cleanup and spray with cooking spray; set aside.

1. To a large bowl, add the cake mix, eggs, water, oil, and mix up the cake batter according to package directions.

2. Stir in 1/2 cup toffee bits.

3. Turn batter out into prepared pan and bake for about 25 to 29 minutes, or until done. Allow cake to cool in pan on a wire rack while you make the frosting.

4. To a large saucepan with high sides, add the sweetened condensed milk, brown sugar, and bring to a boil over medium-high heat.

5. Reduce the heat to low and allow mixture to simmer for about 5 minutes, or until thickened. You'll notice at about the 4 to 5 minute mark it starts thickening quite a bit and that's when you know it's ready.

NOTE: During the 5 minutes, it's very important to whisk nearly continuously and also scrape the bottom of the pan with a spatula very frequently because you don't want the mixture to stick to the bottom and scorching which it's prone to doing.

6. Remove saucepan from the heat, add the butter, vanilla, optional salt to taste (adding about 1/2 teaspoon will give you more of a salted caramel flavor), and stir to combine.

7. Evenly pour frosting over cake.

8. Evenly sprinkle the remaining 1/2 cup toffee bits.

9. Allow frosting to set up for about 2 hours, or until slightly hardened, before slicing and serving. Cake will keep airtight at room temp for up to 5 days.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2016/12/toffee-spice-cake-brown-sugar-caramel-frosting.html

I've gone over my limit this week just for fun. Hope you find at least one recipe to try.

The sun is still shining and the temperature hovers around 18°. With no wind it is still barely tolerable. One day closer to Spring as I repeat my matra each day. --- Sam


----------



## KateB

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies- who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-441056-1.html

The KTP virus is still doing it's rounds and dragging it's heels about leaving once it arrives.

*krestiekrew's* cousin whom she is really close to chose to refuse any further treatment early in the week.

*Angelam*, *Lurker and flyty1n* all have had falls - sore and uncomfortable but it seems no-one has injuries. Bubble wrap time again by the sounds of things.

*Darowil's* DD Maryanne is in Ireland for 6 weeks and Margaret has moved into Maryanne's place. Looking after the birds and getting out of Renovation Lane. And maybe by the time I get back I will have more rooms to use.

A friend of *Bonnie's* DS died suddenly at the age of 27 after coming home complaining of feeling like he had the flu.

*Tami* is currently in Texas on her trip of a few months.

Last week *budasha* asked for prayers for her SIL's BIL - he requires an bone marrow transplant but they haven't been able to find him a donor yet.

*Railyn's* DH is now home from hospital and doing well. She is feeling much better as well - most of the time anyway.

*Grandmapaula* had two funerals this week for 44 year olds. One was the childhood friend of her DDs who Paula was close to and the other her nephew. Did get good news as well this week with her GD Lilli getting a place in the pre K class starting Monday. This will free Paula up more as while she will need to get Lilli onto the school bus and pick her up she won't be needed during the day.

A tornado went through the block *Gwen's* nephew lives in. No injury though a lot of damage in the area.

*Fan* has returned from her trip to the South Island - unfortunately Stu twisted his back on the last night so drove 600 kms in discomfort. Feeling much better after a night in his own bed.

*Cashmegma* has started her trip to Panama and is in New Orleans at the moment.

*Rookies* DD and DGS return from Australia - but when Rookie went to prepare the house she discovered that the a pipe had burst and caused a lot of water damage - it sounds like extensive renovations will be required as the leak started at the top and worked its way down all 3 levels and into the basement. It's one way of getting the new kitchen you want! They will be able to stay with Rookie while the repairs are made.

PHOTOS
4 - *Nursenikki* - Progress on sweater
4 - *Sorlenna* - Kitty hat
7 - *Nursenikki * - Queen Lucy
12 - *Cindygecko* - Wingspan
18 - *Cashmeregma* - New Year fireworks
21 - *Gagesmom* - Bruised hand
23 - *Kehinkle* - Yarn haul
27 - *Poledra* - Stash
29 - *Gagesmom* - Bruised hand/Angelita baby bolero jacket 
30 - *Busyworkerbee* - Pink virus baby blanket
38 - *Swedenme* - Wrap
38 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for jheiens
41 - *Cashmeregma* - Oxalis triangularis 
46 - *Kate * - Steak pie (download)
47 - *Kate * - Birthday card for Angelam
53 - *Gagesmom* - Bruised hand/Deuce in the snow
57 - *Pacer * - Freddie / Matthew's latest drawing
57 - *Gagesmom* - Dinner
73 - *Gagesmom* - Gage's karate certificate
75 - *Fan* - View from the ferry window
76 - *Gagesmom* - Baby aran jumper
79 - *Gagesmom* - Baby aran jumper (body completed)
82 - *Kate* - 7 cousins / 12 second cousins
85 - *cindygecko* - Wingspan completed
85 - *Gagesmom* - Perfect baby aran jumper completed
86 - *Gwen* - Book of parents' letters
95 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth's poppet
99 - *Kate* - Prefab
102 - *Gwen* - Infant mermaid tail cocoon & hat
103 - *Gagesmom * - Baby jacket / Smiling Deuce
104 - *Rookie * - of DGS, his mom and a koala
105 - *Sassafras* - Maya and rainbow
109 - *Gagesmom * - Greg's birthday
124 - *Gagesmom* - Ribster baby vest top
127 - *Bonnie* - Quilt top
129 - *Cindygecko* - Baby sweaters
132 - *Gwen* - DD & messy bun hat / Blanket yarn
143 - *Cashmeregma* - New Orleans kitchen/meal/recipes

RECIPES
39 - *Oneapril* - Pork and sauerkraut

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1, 88 and 105 *

CRAFTS
2 - *Swedenme* - Yinyang kitty ankle socks (link)
31 - *Bonnie* - Nymphalidea shawl (link)
32 - *Poledra* - Cute jellyfish / Dumpling kitties (links)
33 - *Poledra * - Slippery slope socks (link)
53 - *Poledra[/b ] - Maximus the dragon blanket-buddy (link)
54 - Poledra - Jacob's snakes & ladders blanket (link)
60 - Sam - Crochet loafer slippers (link)
74 - Sam - Joie de vivre pullover /Slipstitch 14 (links)
90 - Nursenikki - Rose city roller socks (link)
94 - Bonnie - Darowil's toe-up sock workshop (link)
94 - Bonnie - Yarn factory outlet (link)
94 - Sam - Rainbow honeycomb blanket (link)
103 - Sam  - Knitting needles (link)
118 - Sam[/b ] - Crochet LED light rug (link)
119 - Poledra - Elf shoes (link)
124 - Poledra - Hobbit shoes (link)
126 - Bonnie - Flax pullover (link)
128 - Poledra - Lacy flax pullover (link)
129 - Nursenikki - Baah brand yarn (link)
130 - Gwen - Gnomey hat (link)
133 - Bonnie - Canada's Big Quilt Bee / Fibre trends (links)
137 - Cindygecko - Fiber trends pattern (link)
141 - Gwen - Mermaid tail blanket (link)
142 - Sam - Cowl (link)
143 - Sam - Razor shell knit lace shawl (link)

OTHERS
6 - Bonnie - Ice quake in Saskatchewan (link)
18 - Sam  - Abba/25000ft without a parachute (links)
34 - Darowil - Granny's parachute jump (link)
67 - Sam - London's New Year fireworks (link)
71 - Cashmeregma - Rose Bowl Parade (links)
85 - Gwen - Benefits of apple cider vinegar (link)
104 - Rookie - Shelter cottage (link)
117 - Bonnie - Eaton's catalogue houses (link)
136 - Sassafras - Teeth whitener formula
139 - Darowil - Cyclone Tracey & Darwin (link)*


----------



## Lurker 2

Some great ideas, here, Sam.


----------



## KateB

Thanks for another great start Sam. Sorry to hear about the demise of one of your cats, we lost our Charlie on the road outside our house 11 years ago and I'm still too afraid to get another cat.


----------



## flyty1n

Thank you once again for the recipes. The potato soup sounds like dinner. The summaries are much appreciated. Julie, your giving away of your leg is most worrisome. It is a most common precursor to broken hips. Please call your doctor and see him with this new symptom asap. I have done anesthesia for many fractured hips and many times it is a hip or knee giving away that results in the fall, not the fall breaking the hip.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam this week's recipes really hit home with me. Excellent choices IMHO. Can't wait to try the rolls; hope to make some up this weekend. Thanks!

For dinner I started a crock pot of potato soup around lunch time. It turned out really good if I do say so myself. Just cut up some russet potatoes (left skin on and put in crock pot), poured in a veggie broth, butter, chopped onions, cooked a pack of bacon & dumped in in, little salt and pepper and let it cook for about 4 hours on high. Added low fat milk, carton of sour cream and stirred it up. Thickened it up a bit with flour. Didn't measure anything really and turned out yummy. I love potato soup. Especially in the winter! 

Rain is slowly moving into the area (it's 5:20 pm) but very slowly...just drizzling a little. News still says we will get 3-4 inches of snow. Suppose to gradually change from rain to ice and then snow overnight. We shall see. Marianne's area is to get 4-6 inches.

Have been working on tail section of the mermaid and went to take a nap. When will I learn to NEVER leave any knitting anywhere the pups can get to! Yep, one of them got hold of it and the skein and it was all over the living room. My fault. What really got to me this time was the portion knitted they chewed and ripped yarn so I went wadding into the frog pond. Will start that portion again shortly. New mantra....put your knitting in the chest/ottoman....

Sam so sorry about losing your yellow kitty. I'm sure the remaining kitties do miss him. We've apparently lost Socks, our elderly black and white kitty. Haven't seen her around in about 6 weeks now. Still have our solid black furball Josie.


----------



## iamsam

kaye and liz - the pattern is what you see in the picture - using the chart below - it is just a new pattern stitch for you to try. 

the plain sweater is used in a knitting class which you can get for free i think. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme

Hello Sam one week nearly gone already , I'm going to look on it as 1 week closer to spring . I finally managed to get all the christmas boxes back in the loft thank goodness ,but the living room and Hall sure look bare and boring , I don't do ornaments or dust collectors as I call them but I definitely need something to brighten the place up . Will have to put my thinking cap on and come up with something . I'm definitely going to paint the hall and stairs as I can't stand the colour it is right now a minty green husbands choice sneakily done while I wasn't home a couple of years ago , think I've put up with it long enough , never painted before husband usually did it but I reckon anything he can do I can ???? got a feeling it won't be as easy as I think


----------



## iamsam

painting is easy sonja - just time consuming. buy good brushes and good rollers - and good paint - they make all the difference. if i could i would send gary over to paint for you - he dies an excellent job. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam one week nearly gone already , I'm going to look on it as 1 week closer to spring . I finally managed to get all the christmas boxes back in the loft thank goodness ,but the living room and Hall sure look bare and boring , I don't do ornaments or dust collectors as I call them but I definitely need something to brighten the place up . Will have to put my thinking cap on and come up with something . I'm definitely going to paint the hall and stairs as I can't stand the colour it is right now a minty green husbands choice sneakily done while I wasn't home a couple of years ago , think I've put up with it long enough , never painted before husband usually did it but I reckon anything he can do I can ???? got a feeling it won't be as easy as I think


----------



## grandma sherry

Well I have managed to keep up with the tea party for the first week of 2017. You folks have been very chatty though. Got my parcel from Knit Picks today, 3 new books and kit for another afghan (knit one this time). Suicide is such a hard thing for the survivors, dear friends of my DH and I lost their 16 year old son who kept a case of severe bulling to him self. That was 4 years ago and doesn't seem to get easier for any one involved.
DD1 has no interests in any crafting and DD2 just recently started knitting, she is 30 and I am thrilled. Maybe it is because I now have someone to inherit my stash down the road.
Weather here is cold but no precipitation.
Prayers to those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## darowil

And now I am here. Guess I should have breakfast.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Well, my goal for this week is to try and keep up with this thread, lost track last week! But, it was a fairly busy week. Went to the movies with hubby, played in a pokemon tournament (out of three matches, I managed to win once... better than not at all, LOL), went to see Phantom of the Opera in Chicago with my son's school choir group, it was great, in spite of having to chaperone him and four girls in the middle of Chicago...

Had therapy yesterday for my shoulder, not making much progress, still aching quite a bit, but could be partly from the cold weather we are having. Was a "balmy" 0 degrees this morning. Looking more and more like I am going to have to have this rotator cuff tear repaired. Bah hum bug.

Decided to take the advise I got here and practice sock making with some worsted weight yarn I had on hand before getting in to my new yarn. Working on a pattern using the magic circle, which seems a lot easier to work with than trying to maneuver 4-5 needles at once. Also learned how to do a twisted german cast on, seems to work well. Got the cuff and ankle done, and the heel flap done, will start working on the heel turning and gusset on my lunch break tonight.


----------



## pacer

Quick check-in tonight. It is super cold today.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, thank you for starting week. I think we will have chicken cabbage salad for dinner as I roasted chicken yesterday. Maya and I are on bed resting after our 1 hour walk.
Margaret, didn't realize your daughter had birds. What kind are they?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kate, thanks to the listings I got to go back and see the photos of your family. What a gorgeous family! A beautiful and meaningful celebration captured for the future. 

Thank you for the link back to the old KTP. Sure makes it easier and I'm on the phone, so truly appreciated. 

Thank you Sam, Kate and Darowil.


----------



## machriste

Some delicious recipes, Sam. Thank you. I'm making spaghetti and meatballs tonight. 

Our kitchen project is done-- ahead of schedule. Love our construction company. Tried out the new DW this afternoon. It works and it's very pretty. So is the floor and the new refrig. for the girls. I am slowly putting stuff back. Looking forward to swimming and the Metropolitan opera Simulcast tomorrow and a day with my daughters Sunday. Life is good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookieretiree, lovely photo I'd add and DGs. Beautiful mama. Was that koala alive? You probably said and I missed it. Look out for that cold. When it is done with the throats it moves to the chest.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, so sorry about your son's friend. I hope they can find out what happened. Quite shocking for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> Some delicious recipes, Sam. Thank you. I'm making spaghetti and meatballs tonight.
> 
> Our kitchen project is done-- ahead of schedule. Love our construction company. Tried out the new DW this afternoon. It works and it's very pretty. So is the floor and the new refrig. for the girls. I am slowly putting stuff back. Looking forward to swimming and the Metropolitan opera Simulcast tomorrow and a day with my daughters Sunday. Life is good.


That all sounds wonderful. What is DW? I should know but it escapes me at the moment.


----------



## iamsam

i think once all is said and done you will be glad you had your rotator cuff tear repaired. not fun to go through i am sure but the results should be great. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, my goal for this week is to try and keep up with this thread, lost track last week! But, it was a fairly busy week. Went to the movies with hubby, played in a pokemon tournament (out of three matches, I managed to win once... better than not at all, LOL), went to see Phantom of the Opera in Chicago with my son's school choir group, it was great, in spite of having to chaperone him and four girls in the middle of Chicago...
> 
> Had therapy yesterday for my shoulder, not making much progress, still aching quite a bit, but could be partly from the cold weather we are having. Was a "balmy" 0 degrees this morning. Looking more and more like I am going to have to have this rotator cuff tear repaired. Bah hum bug.
> 
> Decided to take the advise I got here and practice sock making with some worsted weight yarn I had on hand before getting in to my new yarn. Working on a pattern using the magic circle, which seems a lot easier to work with than trying to maneuver 4-5 needles at once. Also learned how to do a twisted german cast on, seems to work well. Got the cuff and ankle done, and the heel flap done, will start working on the heel turning and gusset on my lunch break tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, condolences on losing one of your loving cats. Thank you for the interesting recipes.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, so sorry for the loss of your cat.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Thank you once again for the recipes. The potato soup sounds like dinner. The summaries are much appreciated. Julie, your giving away of your leg is most worrisome. It is a most common precursor to broken hips. Please call your doctor and see him with this new symptom asap. I have done anesthesia for many fractured hips and many times it is a hip or knee giving away that results in the fall, not the fall breaking the hip.


I agree. Quite troublesome about Julie's hip.


----------



## Cashmeregma

grandma sherry said:


> Well I have managed to keep up with the tea party for the first week of 2017. You folks have been very chatty though. Got my parcel from Knit Picks today, 3 new books and kit for another afghan (knit one this time). Suicide is such a hard thing for the survivors, dear friends of my DH and I lost their 16 year old son who kept a case of severe bulling to him self. That was 4 years ago and doesn't seem to get easier for any one involved.
> DD1 has no interests in any crafting and DD2 just recently started knitting, she is 30 and I am thrilled. Maybe it is because I now have someone to inherit my stash down the road.
> Weather here is cold but no precipitation.
> Prayers to those in need and hugs to all.


Kudos to you for keeping up. Better than I can do. Yay on the package and on one of your DD's knitting!


----------



## Cashmeregma

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, my goal for this week is to try and keep up with this thread, lost track last week! But, it was a fairly busy week. Went to the movies with hubby, played in a pokemon tournament (out of three matches, I managed to win once... better than not at all, LOL), went to see Phantom of the Opera in Chicago with my son's school choir group, it was great, in spite of having to chaperone him and four girls in the middle of Chicago...
> 
> Had therapy yesterday for my shoulder, not making much progress, still aching quite a bit, but could be partly from the cold weather we are having. Was a "balmy" 0 degrees this morning. Looking more and more like I am going to have to have this rotator cuff tear repaired. Bah hum bug.
> 
> Decided to take the advise I got here and practice sock making with some worsted weight yarn I had on hand before getting in to my new yarn. Working on a pattern using the magic circle, which seems a lot easier to work with than trying to maneuver 4-5 needles at once. Also learned how to do a twisted german cast on, seems to work well. Got the cuff and ankle done, and the heel flap done, will start working on the heel turning and gusset on my lunch break tonight.


Hoping the surgery will be worth it in the end. Great for doing socks. They truly are wonderful. I really must make myself
Sir so I will know. I've only gifted them so far. Typical.


----------



## martina

Thank you Sam and ladies. Potato soup sounds really good. Was in town with my sister today. Came back, had dinner then felt very nauseated and was in bed by 8.30. Feeling a good bit better now. All in need are in my prayers. All take care.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everybody, David's home and we just had Chicken Enchilada soup for dinner, good and hot, yummy. 
It got up to 20f today, the dogs were happy to go outside for a change. 
David and I are going to Denver tomorrow so he can go to Bass Pro Shops and spend his Christmas gift cards, I'm going to hit up a yarn shop. Probably hit up Sams on the way home too. 
Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off, finally got caught up on last week so now I can get caught up here.


----------



## jheiens

We've had snow, more snow, rain, wind, and temps in the low single digits with wind chills below zero for the last 2 days/nights. Tonight is predicted to be even lower with a wind chill of -13F. Nothing like jumping into bitter cold weather without any lead-up into it. Golly, but this is a drastic change. It was so frigid that we had only 8 of the regulars show up for lunch at Elm today because most of them walk, lacking funds for any form of transportation. Even second- or third-hand bicycles are stolen regularly by those who lack even that transportation. We knew it was bitter cold but figured that there might be more than 8 so we prepped food and hot coffee and cold juice for nearly 40, just in case. Lots of soup left as well as drinks. I may put out the coffee and some pastries for any who come in and need the extra calories just to keep body and soul together. Cold, bagged lunches will only help just of far in keeping warm as we are out of chips and ''fillers'', that is granola bars, candy, energy bars, etc.

One of our young black men came into lunch for the first time in a week. When I confronted him about his absence and safety over this last week, he grinned hugely and hugged me tightly. Obviously, knowing someone cares for you and your safety is as reassuring to young men in the 'hood as to our own kids and grands, right? 

I've been waking about 5 AM most of the week and it is catching up with me. I'm getting sleepy and must go help Tim get himself ready for bed also. He and Don have requested cranberry/orange scones for breakfast; and I need to get Tim out the door and on our way to Elm by about 9:30 AM. So I'd better get the chores finished and off to bed for us.

All y'all take care and be safe and comfortable tonight. I love all of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> kaye and liz - the pattern is what you see in the picture - using the chart below - it is just a new pattern stitch for you to try.
> 
> the plain sweater is used in a knitting class which you can get for free i think. --- sam


The first link though, didn't have the chart, the chart was on the blog, but I found it so it's all good, I saved it yesterday, think I'll do that for a Christmas gift.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam this week's recipes really hit home with me. Excellent choices IMHO. Can't wait to try the rolls; hope to make some up this weekend. Thanks!
> 
> For dinner I started a crock pot of potato soup around lunch time. It turned out really good if I do say so myself. Just cut up some russet potatoes (left skin on and put in crock pot), poured in a veggie broth, butter, chopped onions, cooked a pack of bacon & dumped in in, little salt and pepper and let it cook for about 4 hours on high. Added low fat milk, carton of sour cream and stirred it up. Thickened it up a bit with flour. Didn't measure anything really and turned out yummy. I love potato soup. Especially in the winter!
> 
> Rain is slowly moving into the area (it's 5:20 pm) but very slowly...just drizzling a little. News still says we will get 3-4 inches of snow. Suppose to gradually change from rain to ice and then snow overnight. We shall see. Marianne's area is to get 4-6 inches.
> 
> Have been working on tail section of the mermaid and went to take a nap. When will I learn to NEVER leave any knitting anywhere the pups can get to! Yep, one of them got hold of it and the skein and it was all over the living room. My fault. What really got to me this time was the portion knitted they chewed and ripped yarn so I went wadding into the frog pond. Will start that portion again shortly. New mantra....put your knitting in the chest/ottoman....
> 
> Sam so sorry about losing your yellow kitty. I'm sure the remaining kitties do miss him. We've apparently lost Socks, our elderly black and white kitty. Haven't seen her around in about 6 weeks now. Still have our solid black furball Josie.


Oh bad puppies!!! I have to make sure mine is put away or Grey will drag the skien across the house, possibly to the basement.


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> Some delicious recipes, Sam. Thank you. I'm making spaghetti and meatballs tonight.
> 
> Our kitchen project is done-- ahead of schedule. Love our construction company. Tried out the new DW this afternoon. It works and it's very pretty. So is the floor and the new refrig. for the girls. I am slowly putting stuff back. Looking forward to swimming and the Metropolitan opera Simulcast tomorrow and a day with my daughters Sunday. Life is good.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam one week nearly gone already , I'm going to look on it as 1 week closer to spring . I finally managed to get all the christmas boxes back in the loft thank goodness ,but the living room and Hall sure look bare and boring , I don't do ornaments or dust collectors as I call them but I definitely need something to brighten the place up . Will have to put my thinking cap on and come up with something . I'm definitely going to paint the hall and stairs as I can't stand the colour it is right now a minty green husbands choice sneakily done while I wasn't home a couple of years ago , think I've put up with it long enough , never painted before husband usually did it but I reckon anything he can do I can ???? got a feeling it won't be as easy as I think


I'm with you on the painting Sonya. I'm sure it's not that hard but I think I would have streaks showing and I would get sore arms and neck. Why do they choose colours we don't like?

BTW midday temperature 39.2. By 12.20 it had hit 40! So looks like it will get hotter than the predicted 41.

Been watching the cricket all morning- thats where I disappeared to. Almost certain to win this test. A very slight chance that Pakistan will hold out for a draw but no way can they win.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> We've had snow, more snow, rain, wind, and temps in the low single digits with wind chills below zero for the last 2 days/nights. Tonight is predicted to be even lower with a wind chill of -13F. Nothing like jumping into bitter cold weather without any lead-up into it. Golly, but this is a drastic change. It was so frigid that we had only 8 of the regulars show up for lunch at Elm today because most of them walk, lacking funds for any form of transportation. Even second- or third-hand bicycles are stolen regularly by those who lack even that transportation. We knew it was bitter cold but figured that there might be more than 8 so we prepped food and hot coffee and cold juice for nearly 40, just in case. Lots of soup left as well as drinks. I may put out the coffee and some pastries for any who come in and need the extra calories just to keep body and soul together. Cold, bagged lunches will only help just of far in keeping warm as we are out of chips and ''fillers'', that is granola bars, candy, energy bars, etc.
> 
> One of our young black men came into lunch for the first time in a week. When I confronted him about his absence and safety over this last week, he grinned hugely and hugged me tightly. Obviously, knowing someone cares for you and your safety is as reassuring to young men in the 'hood as to our own kids and grands, right?
> 
> I've been waking about 5 AM most of the week and it is catching up with me. I'm getting sleepy and must go help Tim get himself ready for bed also. He and Don have requested cranberry/orange scones for breakfast; and I need to get Tim out the door and on our way to Elm by about 9:30 AM. So I'd better get the chores finished and off to bed for us.
> 
> All y'all take care and be safe and comfortable tonight. I love all of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It is hard to get around in cold weather without transport or money for transport, that's for sure. Glad though that you have plenty for any that showed up later. 
I'm with you on wanting to go to bed, I could have gladly taken a nap today. 
I hope that the weather doesn't stay too cold for too long for you participants. 
Concern does certainly seem to have a universal affect. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I'm with you on the painting Sonya. I'm sure it's not that hard but I think I would have streaks showing and I would get sore arms and neck. Why do they choose colours we don't like?
> 
> BTW midday temperature 39.2. By 12.20 it had hit 40! So looks like it will get hotter than the predicted 41.
> 
> Been watching the cricket all morning- thats where I disappeared to. Almost certain to win this test. A very slight chance that Pakistan will hold out for a draw but no way can they win.


Thankfully I do all our painting, well, David will help if he's home, but he doesn't give a hooey about color as long as he's not doing the majority of the painting. 
I did the kitchen, dining room, and bathroom a couple years ago, ceilings too. Ceilings are the only part I really don't like, well aside from the taping beforehand.


----------



## gagesmom

9:15pm and I am caught up with last week's ktp and now I am caught up here as well. It was beautifully sunny today but very bitter cold. 

I worked on the baby vest today for a while but not completed yet. Hopefully I will get it done tomorrow and sewn up. Then I will post a picture. 

Sam the potato soup sounds delicious. Gwen yours sound yummy as well. 

Glad to see pics from Daralene. The food looks so decadent. 

I am out of the shower a bit ago and getting my warm jammies on. Seeing as I will have to take Deuce out another time or two before bed I wanna be warm. I got a Chewbacca onesie for Christmas. That should keep me warm. Will have to take a pic of it tomorrow as well. 

Made a few calls today inviting people for Sunday. Gages birthday is on the 10th (Tuesday ) and with them going back to school on Monday and people working I will have a get together on Sunday of family and friends. Will make Chili for the grown ups and order pizza for the kids. I can't believe he is going to be 12. 

Check in later on before bed.


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> That all sounds wonderful. What is DW? I should know but it escapes me at the moment.


Dishwasher. Our old one leaked, damaged the sub floor which led to a lot of work including reflooring the whole kitchen.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I did all the painting inside our home; used to love to do it. Last thing I did was the kitchen cabinets (think that was about a year ago now; remember posting pictures here). Doubt I'll tackle any more painting jobs. It took me forever and must admit I'm not as happy with the job I did. Used to be a pretty good painter and when in my early twenties I actually painted houses (interior only) for extra $$ during the summer. Would love to get Hannah's room repainted but just not up to doing it at this point. DH hates painting.

Still no snow or ice at 9:36 pm. Temp is 37F. We shall see.



Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully I do all our painting, well, David will help if he's home, but he doesn't give a hooey about color as long as he's not doing the majority of the painting.
> I did the kitchen, dining room, and bathroom a couple years ago, ceilings too. Ceilings are the only part I really don't like, well aside from the taping beforehand.


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, I'm with you. I have painted rooms, removed popcorn ceiling etc. Kaye's right, worse part is the taping, moving furniture. But with fm last time I painted I was limited to one wall a day. Then froze brush, roller for next day.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> That all sounds wonderful. What is DW? I should know but it escapes me at the moment.


?dishwasher I think


----------



## flyty1n

machriste said:


> Dishwasher. Our old one leaked, damaged the sub floor which led to a lot of work including reflooring the whole kitchen.


I am so glad for you. I am shortly needing a new one as I have replaced the gaskets and heating element so many times that I think it is time for an upgrade. As a dishwasher expert now, I would love to know which brand you purchased and how you like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, David's home and we just had Chicken Enchilada soup for dinner, good and hot, yummy.
> It got up to 20f today, the dogs were happy to go outside for a change.
> David and I are going to Denver tomorrow so he can go to Bass Pro Shops and spend his Christmas gift cards, I'm going to hit up a yarn shop. Probably hit up Sams on the way home too.
> Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off, finally got caught up on last week so now I can get caught up here.


We don't have Sams here, is it kind of like Costco?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully I do all our painting, well, David will help if he's home, but he doesn't give a hooey about color as long as he's not doing the majority of the painting.
> I did the kitchen, dining room, and bathroom a couple years ago, ceilings too. Ceilings are the only part I really don't like, well aside from the taping beforehand.


Delbert helps with the exterior painting, not windows but I do all the inside. Come spring I will have to get busy. I would really like my stippled ceilings redone, they haven't been done since the house was new 33 yrs ago. There is a few nasty spots in the kitchen but since its continuous from the porch, kitchen, livingroom & hall I have to do it all.DHs cousins husband has done them before, I might either hire him to help me or maybe just to do it. I'm not sure my bad shoulder will take working over my head for such a long time


----------



## flyty1n

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't have Sams here, is it kind of like Costco?


Yes. Sams and Costco are much alike in that they sell large lots of food and often at very good prices. They don't have the same items. I love shopping at both and buy my gas there for about 5 cents less a gallon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam thanks for another great start. Some good recipes, I like the sound of beef & beans soup & think I have everything for it. I also love potatoe soup.

Kate & Margaret thanks for the summaries

Julie, I think you need to tell the doctor about your leg giving out before you fall & break something, it may move you up the list.

Marilyn, isn't it nice to have work done faster than expected & done well

This morning DH decided he was going to Lloyd & insisted I should go along, really didn't feel like it but Oh, well. Got a few groceries & tried to get some copying done for the quilt club, was back to Staples 3 times & finally came home without it done???? If they would have let me behind the counter it could have been done in 10 minutes, I'm so not impressed! I would do it her but11 X17 sheets & can do that.
I have quilting tomorrow so better go get things sorted for it. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I did all the painting inside our home; used to love to do it. Last thing I did was the kitchen cabinets (think that was about a year ago now; remember posting pictures here). Doubt I'll tackle any more painting jobs. It took me forever and must admit I'm not as happy with the job I did. Used to be a pretty good painter and when in my early twenties I actually painted houses (interior only) for extra $$ during the summer. Would love to get Hannah's room repainted but just not up to doing it at this point. DH hates painting.
> 
> Still no snow or ice at 9:36 pm. Temp is 37F. We shall see.


Sounds like a good job for a grand kid? :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't have Sams here, is it kind of like Costco?


Yes, very much so, I like Sams better for some things and Costco better for others. There are rumors that they are going to put a Costco in in Scottsbluff where our Kmart used to be before they closed it, we go to Cheyenne for Sams.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Potato soup sounds really good. Was in town with my sister today. Came back, had dinner then felt very nauseated and was in bed by 8.30. Feeling a good bit better now. All in need are in my prayers. All take care.


Hope that is the end of it- it is no good feeling sick. Your DS is having a nice long visit.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam thanks for another great start. Some good recipes, I like the sound of beef & beans soup & think I have everything for it. I also love potatoe soup.
> 
> Kate & Margaret thanks for the summaries
> 
> Julie, I think you need to tell the doctor about your leg giving out before you fall & break something, it may move you up the list.
> 
> Marilyn, isn't it nice to have work done faster than expected & done well
> 
> This morning DH decided he was going to Lloyd & insisted I should go along, really didn't feel like it but Oh, well. Got a few groceries & tried to get some copying done for the quilt club, was back to Staples 3 times & finally came home without it done???? If they would have let me behind the counter it could have been done in 10 minutes, I'm so not impressed! I would do it her but11 X17 sheets & can do that.
> I have quilting tomorrow so better go get things sorted for it. TTYL


Sorry that copying didn't happen.
I will sort out another appointment in the new week.


----------



## iamsam

how far are you from denver? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, David's home and we just had Chicken Enchilada soup for dinner, good and hot, yummy.
> It got up to 20f today, the dogs were happy to go outside for a change.
> David and I are going to Denver tomorrow so he can go to Bass Pro Shops and spend his Christmas gift cards, I'm going to hit up a yarn shop. Probably hit up Sams on the way home too.
> Thank you Sam and ladies for starting us off, finally got caught up on last week so now I can get caught up here.


----------



## machriste

flyty1n said:


> I am so glad for you. I am shortly needing a new one as I have replaced the gaskets and heating element so many times that I think it is time for an upgrade. As a dishwasher expert now, I would love to know which brand you purchased and how you like it.


Well, the good news for me is that I don't have to pay for it. I am a house mother (now called a Facility Director) in a sorority at the U of Minnesota. All our appliances must be commercial grade. This one is a Champion; the one we replaced was a Hobart and was probably around 20 years old. I have always had good luck checking with Consumer Reports for major purchases.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> how far are you from denver? --- sam


About 21/2 - 3 hours depending on traffic, hopefully Saturday traffic won't be too bad. Roads should be fine.


----------



## Poledra65

I have my knitting ready to go tomorrow, I'll finish the slippers and then I'll get back to work on the wrap, or a sock, probably the wrap. 
I'm heading to bed, you all have a great night. See you tomorrow evening/afternoon.


----------



## iamsam

really really cold outside - not as cold as some of you but still cold - close to zero bobby says. think i will be hibernating tomorrow. mr slim is having a bit of trouble keeping the living room warm but not to worry - i am warm and i also have a little ceramic space heater under my computer desk. i have four cats and blanco staying with me tonight. blanco has taken over the couch. let's talk about pet hair. rotflmao --- sam


----------



## iamsam

safe trip for you tomorrow. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I have my knitting ready to go tomorrow, I'll finish the slippers and then I'll get back to work on the wrap, or a sock, probably the wrap.
> I'm heading to bed, you all have a great night. See you tomorrow evening/afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, im under electric blanket, on high, and going to get up and get wool socks. Feet are icicles.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, im under electric blanket, on high, and going to get up and get wool socks. Feet are icicles.


Wish I had wool socks, my feet are frozen solid from November through March. Need to get moving on making some!


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm checking in...the prototype of the panda hood is done, and I'm behind on getting pictures, as usual. I've given DD instructions to tell the person who wants it that I won't be offended if she doesn't like it and I'm open to suggestions for changes if that is the case! I'm not 100% pleased with it myself but not bad for a first try. I'll probably play with it a bit more. I found myself wondering if I could do an alpaca for me! Or a giraffe... anyone ever seen variegated yarn that works up giraffe color?! LOL

We're cold here (well, outside is cold!), low 20s. It should warm up soon. We got about 1/2" of snow overnight, mostly gone now.

I forgot the link to the soup I made! Aargh. I'll go to this post first tomorrow to catch up, so that should remind me. Heading to bed now.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> painting is easy sonja - just time consuming. buy good brushes and good rollers - and good paint - they make all the difference. if i could i would send gary over to paint for you - he dies an excellent job. --- sam


Thanks Sam , I'm going to give it a go in the next couple of weeks .


----------



## Swedenme

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, my goal for this week is to try and keep up with this thread, lost track last week! But, it was a fairly busy week. Went to the movies with hubby, played in a pokemon tournament (out of three matches, I managed to win once... better than not at all, LOL), went to see Phantom of the Opera in Chicago with my son's school choir group, it was great, in spite of having to chaperone him and four girls in the middle of Chicago...
> 
> Had therapy yesterday for my shoulder, not making much progress, still aching quite a bit, but could be partly from the cold weather we are having. Was a "balmy" 0 degrees this morning. Looking more and more like I am going to have to have this rotator cuff tear repaired. Bah hum bug.
> 
> Decided to take the advise I got here and practice sock making with some worsted weight yarn I had on hand before getting in to my new yarn. Working on a pattern using the magic circle, which seems a lot easier to work with than trying to maneuver 4-5 needles at once. Also learned how to do a twisted german cast on, seems to work well. Got the cuff and ankle done, and the heel flap done, will start working on the heel turning and gusset on my lunch break tonight.


Sorry to hear about your shoulder ,wishing you a speedy recovery . You seem to be doing well with your socks, look forward to seeing a picture


----------



## Swedenme

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Potato soup sounds really good. Was in town with my sister today. Came back, had dinner then felt very nauseated and was in bed by 8.30. Feeling a good bit better now. All in need are in my prayers. All take care.


Hope you are feeling a lot better when you wake up Mary.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam , I'm going to give it a go in the next couple of weeks .


A good brush is worth it's weight in gold in my opinion- nothing worse than a cheap one that leaves bristles in the paint as you work. And these new water-based paints make the clean up a breeze.


----------



## sugarsugar

Thanks Sam for a great opening and thankyou ladies for our summary. :sm11: 

Very very hot here still. It got to 39c today a bit higher than predicted and is till 35c at 8pm. I dont think it will be a good night here at all tonight.
Margaret.... I hope you have a cool change by now... I think we are to get a bit cooler later morning tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam for a great opening and thankyou ladies for our summary. :sm11:
> 
> Very very hot here still. It got to 39c today a bit higher than predicted and is till 35c at 8pm. I dont think it will be a good night here at all tonight.
> Margaret.... I hope you have a cool change by now... I think we are to get a bit cooler later morning tomorrow.


I do hope you cool down a bit - so hard to sleep when it is that hot- that is worse than Samoa!


----------



## sassafras123

Mary, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope you cool down a bit - so hard to sleep when it is that hot- that is worse than Samoa!


Yep. It sure is! Not expecting a lot of sleep tonight though. And at least we havent had this for 3 days in a row like Margaret. :sm19:


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookieretiree, lovely photo I'd add and DGs. Beautiful mama. Was that koala alive? You probably said and I missed it. Look out for that cold. When it is done with the throats it moves to the chest.


Most of our fauna parks do Koala holding. So yes it was a real one. They have limited time in which they are held for to avoid stressing them out.


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> That all sounds wonderful. What is DW? I should know but it escapes me at the moment.


Dish washer?


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam for a great opening and thankyou ladies for our summary. :sm11:
> 
> Very very hot here still. It got to 39c today a bit higher than predicted and is till 35c at 8pm. I dont think it will be a good night here at all tonight.
> Margaret.... I hope you have a cool change by now... I think we are to get a bit cooler later morning tomorrow.


Was up around 40 still when left to pick up Elizabeth. What a rigmarole that turned out to be. David had left me the car to pick her up and then go and get him. Got to the car- no child seat. So off to get David first. Then back to get Elizabeth who was very near where I had started from of course. Headed off and got here. No key so back to Maryanne's we go to get the key. Eventually made it inside here. Elizabeth had slept almost all the time we drove around so I didn't rush putting her down. But when I did she went straight down with half a whimper. 
She picked up a cow (no not a live one! Just in case anyone wondered) cuddled and patted it. Mentioned it when Vick messaged me and she said Elizabeth had shown no interest in it before. Also showed us a cat in a book and said cat which was a first as well. Still not sure about Granddad though.

Any way I was giving a weather update! It is now only about 29. On the iPad so converting it not that easy. But under 80 I think. Still felt hot out though. Had hoped we could open up. Some nice days coming up. Round 80 for most of the week.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Delbert helps with the exterior painting, not windows but I do all the inside. Come spring I will have to get busy. I would really like my stippled ceilings redone, they haven't been done since the house was new 33 yrs ago. There is a few nasty spots in the kitchen but since its continuous from the porch, kitchen, livingroom & hall I have to do it all.DHs cousins husband has done them before, I might either hire him to help me or maybe just to do it. I'm not sure my bad shoulder will take working over my head for such a long time


Don't risk your shoulder! I am hopeless at painting (DH always did that....eventually!) but I did the wallpapering until about 3 years ago when I could barely move the next day and thought "That's it, from now on we get a man in!" It turned out that the 'man' we employed was a woman and she is excellent, although she is now so popular that you have to wait months for her to be available!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Was up around 40 still when left to pick up Elizabeth. What a rigmarole that turned out to be. David had left me the car to pick her up and then go and get him. Got to the car- no child seat. So off to get David first. Then back to get Elizabeth who was very near where I had started from of course. Headed off and got here. No key so back to Maryanne's we go to get the key. Eventually made it inside here. Elizabeth had slept almost all the time we drove around so I didn't rush putting her down. But when I did she went straight down with half a whimper.
> She picked up a cow (no not a live one! Just in case anyone wondered) cuddled and patted it. Mentioned it when Vick messaged me and she said Elizabeth had shown no interest in it before. Also showed us a cat in a book and said cat which was a first as well. Still not sure about Granddad though.
> 
> Any way I was giving a weather update! It is now only about 29. On the iPad so converting it not that easy. But under 80 I think. Still felt hot out though. Had hoped we could open up. Some nice days coming up. Round 80 for most of the week.


Oh that was a bit of a performance in all that heat. Glad it all worked out and she has gone down for the night (hopefully). Cute about the cow, lol.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Was up around 40 still when left to pick up Elizabeth. What a rigmarole that turned out to be. David had left me the car to pick her up and then go and get him. Got to the car- no child seat. So off to get David first. Then back to get Elizabeth who was very near where I had started from of course. Headed off and got here. No key so back to Maryanne's we go to get the key. Eventually made it inside here. Elizabeth had slept almost all the time we drove around so I didn't rush putting her down. But when I did she went straight down with half a whimper.
> She picked up a cow (no not a live one! Just in case anyone wondered) cuddled and patted it. Mentioned it when Vick messaged me and she said Elizabeth had shown no interest in it before. Also showed us a cat in a book and said cat which was a first as well. Still not sure about Granddad though.
> 
> Any way I was giving a weather update! It is now only about 29. On the iPad so converting it not that easy. But under 80 I think. Still felt hot out though. Had hoped we could open up. Some nice days coming up. Round 80 for most of the week.


Funny how wee girls do the back patting thing - my boys and Luke all cuddled their toys, but I've only seen Caitlin do the back patting too.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Funny how wee girls do the back patting thing - my boys and Luke all cuddled their toys, but I've only seen Caitlin do the back patting too.


It's cute isn't it? Saw it Thursday for the first time and that was patting only. Tonight cuddling and patting.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you for the great recipes, Sam. I am sorry to hear about your poor kitty. Thank you to Kate, too.


----------



## FranVan

The soup recipes look yummy. I could eat soup every day. But so comforting in the winter months. It has been so very cold here in Ohio. Plenty of sunshine but no warmth to it. The little bit of snow we have had doesn't melt the snow.


----------



## oneapril

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 6 January '17
> 
> Well - the first opening of the new year. I hope the first week of 2017 has been good - I think Heidi used it to get all the Christmas stuff down and put away and the house back together after all the holiday muss and fuss. The children are all back and school and things are back to our normal.
> 
> Snow Wednesday night has stuck around - maybe half to a whole inch. But it has been too cold for any of it to melt even though we have been lucky with sunshine today. 18° really doesn't allow much melting regardless of how much sun you have. Regardless - I am super enjoying the sunshine - we so seldom see it this time of year. Tuesday it is to be in the 40''s.
> 
> I have had quite a few kittens in the house during this cold spell. They must like the heat. Lol I think I had five in during the night. I don't smell anything - always a good sign. Our big super furry yellow cat met his demise trying to cross the road several days ago - he was super cuddly and a great kitten - feel bad - his brother and sister Miracle miss him I can tell.
> 
> Curried Squash and Sweet Potato Soup
> by Cleveland Clinic Wellness Editors
> 
> Like sunshine in a bowl, this soothing, nourishing and gloriously orange soup will have you dreaming of the warm summer sun. Balancing the delicious sweetness provided by the roasted squash and sweet potato are onion, garlic, ginger, and curry powder. Which means you get a zing of flavor in every satisfying spoonful, plus plenty of phytonutrients. While the squash and sweet potato do take some time in the oven, there's minimal work involved in making this soup. Chop, stir, and blend, and you've got a cold-fighting, warm-you-right-up soup ready to be served.
> 
> Developed by Sara Quessenberry for Cleveland Clinic Wellness
> 
> Yield: 4 Servings
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 pounds butternut squash
> 12 ounces sweet potato
> 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
> 1 yellow onion, chopped
> 2 carrots, cut into ¼-inch pieces
> 1 clove garlic, chopped
> 2 teaspoons curry powder
> 6 cups water
> 1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger
> ¾ teaspoon kosher salt
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> 1. Heat the oven to 400°F.
> 
> 2. Cut the squash in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds.
> 
> 3. Place cut side down on a rimmed sheet pan.
> 
> 4. Pierce the sweet potato several times with a fork.
> 
> 5. Roast until the squash and sweet potato are tender, 40 to 45 minutes.
> 
> 6. Meanwhile, in a large pot, heat the oil over medium-high heat.
> 
> 7. Add the onion and cook, stirring often, until softened, 4 to 5 minutes.
> 
> 8. Add the carrots, garlic, and curry and cook, stirring, for 1 minute.
> 
> 9. Add 6 cups water, the ginger, and salt.
> 
> 10. Scoop out the butternut squash and sweet potato and add to the pot as well.
> 
> 11. Let the soup come to a boil, reduce the heat to medium, and simmer until the carrots are tender, about 20 minutes.
> 
> 12. Using a handheld or regular blender, puree the soup to desired consistency. Serve hot.
> 
> Nutrition Info Per Serving: 155 calories, 6 g total fat, 1.5 g saturated fat, 19 g protein, 4 g carbohydrate, 1 g dietary fiber, 0 g sugar, 0 g added sugar, 47 mg cholesterol, 186 mg sodium
> 
> HTTP://WWW.CLEVELANDCLINICWELLNESS.COM/DAILYDOSE/ARCHIVE/2016/12/29/CURRIED-SQUASH-AND-SWEET-POTATO-SOUP.ASPX
> 
> BEEF AND BEAN SOUP RECIPE
> 
> This Beef and Bean Soup recipe is easy to prepare and only gets better the longer it sits and waits until you're ready to devour it. Beans not only lend wonderful flavor and texture to any dish, but they are totally filling and have many nutritional benefits too. This is most definitely a hearty soup, perfect for those with an appetite! The prep time for this soup recipe is about thirty minutes. After some simple browning and sautéing, all the ingredients are left to mingle until the beef is tender, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours.
> 
> Although the main recipe below is for a stovetop version, this hearty soup recipe can easily be prepped stovetop then transferred to a slow cooker to keep warm until ready to serve. It can also be made ahead, refrigerated, then reheated before serving. Personally, I think something magic happens in the refrigerator as I have found that leftovers are even better the next day. So go right ahead and make a big batch of this Beef and Bean Soup and enjoy those leftovers!
> 
> AUTHOR: AMY JOHNSON
> YIELD: 8
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 2 tablespoons Canola oil, divided
> 2 pounds beef stew meat, trimmed and cut into 1-inch pieces
> 2 cups chopped onion
> 2 cups sliced or chopped carrot
> 4 garlic cloves, minced or grated
> 2 cups water
> 1 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon black pepper
> 1 teaspoon dried thyme
> 1/2 teaspoon dried sage
> 4 bay leaves
> 32 ounces beef broth
> 3 (15.8) ounce cans Bush's Cannellini Beans; drained (or Bush's Great Northern Beans)
> Report this ad
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> 
> 1. Heat a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add 1 tablespoon canola oil and heat to a ripple.
> 
> 2. Add beef to pan and brown on all sides, working in batches if needed. Remove the beef from pan.
> 
> 3. Add remaining 1 tablespoon canola oil to pan and heat. Add onion, carrot and garlic; saute for 5 minutes.
> 
> 4. Return beef to the pan.
> 
> 5. Stir in water, salt, black pepper, thyme, sage, bay leaves, beef broth and beans. Bring to a simmer.
> 
> 6. Cover and allow to simmer for at least 1 1/2 to 2 hours, until beef is tender.
> 
> 7. Discard bay leaves. Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> NOTE: For a slow cooker version, prep recipe as above, then transfer to a slow cooker once all ingredients have been added and cook for at least 3 hours.
> 
> NOTE: For extra creaminess and to thicken up this soup, I like to use a potato masher or a flat bottomed glass to mash up some of the beans after the soup has cooked for a while.
> 
> http://shewearsmanyhats.com/beef-bean-soup-recipe/
> 
> Crock Pot Potato Soup
> 
> This easy Crock Pot Potato Soup is inspired by a Paula Deen recipe that was shared on bj's Sweet Nothings blog. I changed it up with some fresh ingredients and we really enjoyed it.
> 
> Serves 6-8
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 10 golden or new potatoes, diced, 4-5 cups
> 1/2 cup diced onion
> 2 cans chicken broth or 29 oz. of homemade broth
> 1 can cream of mushroom soup, 10-1/2 oz.
> 2 stalks of celery chopped
> 1/4 teaspoon ground pepper
> 1 block softened cream cheese, 8 ounces, cut into 8 pieces
> cooked bacon for topping
> shredded cheese for topping
> 
> Method:
> 
> 1. Spray crock pot with cooking spray.
> 
> 2. Add diced potatoes, onion, broth, soup, celery and pepper and mix well.
> 
> 3. Set crock pot on low and cook for 5-6 hours.
> 
> 4. After 5-1/2 hours add the softened cream cheese stirring to blend.
> 
> 5. Heat for another 1/2 hour.
> 
> 6. Serve topped with cooked chopped bacon and shredded cheese if desired.
> 
> http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/crock-pot-potato-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29
> 
> Instant Pot Chicken Tortilla Soup
> 
> This Instant Pot chicken tortilla soup is incredibly flavorful. A savory and delicious dinner that's perfect for a busy night.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts (frozen works fine)
> 1 14 ounce can diced tomatoes
> 2 cups frozen corn
> 1 medium green pepper, chopped
> 1 medium onion, chopped
> 2 teaspoons salt
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper
> 1 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1 teaspoon cumin
> 1 teaspoon chili powder
> 5 cups chicken broth
> for topping: tortilla strips, shredded cheese, sour cream, fresh lime juice
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. Add the chicken breasts to the Instant Pot*.
> 
> 2. Add the tomatoes, corn, green pepper, and onion.
> 
> 3. Add the salt, pepper, garlic powder, cumin, and chili powder.
> 
> 4. Pour the chicken broth over the top. Secure the lid on the pot.
> 
> 5. Cook at high pressure for 30 minutes. Allow the pressure to release for ten minutes, then use the manual release.
> 
> 6. Pull out the chicken breasts and shred using two forks, then return to the pot.
> 
> 7. Serve hot, topped with tortilla strips, shredded cheese, sour cream, and a squeeze of fresh lime juice.
> 
> *Note: If you don't have an Instant Pot, this recipe could easily be made in a slow cooker. Add all ingredients to the slow cooker in the order listed, then cover and cook on low heat for 8 hours or high heat for 4 hours.
> 
> http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/01/instant-pot-chicken-tortilla-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29
> 
> LASAGNA CUPS
> 
> Prep Time: 1 hour
> Cook Time: 1 hour
> Total Time: 2 hours
> Yield: 12 cups
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 
> for the sauce-
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1/2 large onion
> 1/2 pound lean ground beef cooked and drained
> 1/2 red bell pepper, chopped
> 1 small zucchini, diced
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 1-6 oz. can tomato paste
> 1-8 oz. can tomato sauce {+1/2 can water to wash out can}
> 1-14.5 oz. can diced tomatoes
> 1 tablespoon dried basil
> 1/2 tablespoon dried oregano
> 1 bay leaf
> 1 teaspoon sugar
> salt & pepper to taste
> 
> for the cheese filling-
> 1-10 oz. tub Philadelphia Italian Herb & Cheese Cooking Cream
> 1/3 cup grated parmesan cheese
> 3/4 pound mozzarella cheese, grated & divided
> 1/3 cup ricotta cheese
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 1 egg
> 21 lasagna pasta sheets
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> 
> For the sauce:
> 
> 1. Heat olive oil over medium heat and saute onions, pepper, zucchini and garlic until tender, 5 minutes.
> 
> 2. Stir in cooked ground beef and tomato paste until well incorporated.
> 
> 3. Stir in remaining ingredients and bring to simmer.
> 
> 4. Reduce heat to low and cook 30 minutes or so. {The longer it cooks, the better it will taste!} This will be very thick.
> 
> For the cheese filling:
> 
> 1. Stir all ingredients together excluding half of the grated mozzarella cheese. Set aside.
> 
> For the pasta:
> 
> 1. Bring large pot of salted water to boil.
> 
> 2. Cook pasta sheets 2 minutes less than package directions and drain.
> 
> 3. Place pasta on greased baking sheet until you are ready for assembly.
> 
> For assembly:
> 
> 1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
> 
> 2. Line 12 jumbo muffin tins with squares of parchment paper. If they don't stay in on their own, that's ok--the pasta will help with that.
> 
> 3. Line the edges of the muffin tins with 1 pasta sheet per cup. {Pasta sheet will overlap about 2 inches.}
> 
> 4. Spoon about 1/2 tablespoon of sauce into the bottom of each cup {#1}.
> 
> 5. Next cut 9 pasta sheets into quarters and press one of these pieces of pasta into the bottom on top of the sauce {#2}. 6. Top pasta sheet with a generous tablespoon of sauce {#3} and then a generous tablespoon of cheese filling {#4}. 7. 7. Repeat this pasta-sauce-cheese layering one more time being sure to press out any air bubbles.
> 
> 8. Top these lasagna cups off with a 3rd piece of pasta, more sauce and the remaining mozzarella cheese.
> 
> 9. Bake for 25-30 minutes or until everything is hot and bubbly. Serve hot.
> 
> http://www.laurenslatest.com/lasagna-cups/
> 
> I love the following recipe - I think making the filling - putting maybe a cup per freezer bag so you have it on hand. What a great lunch - nuke the bag - and potato together.
> 
> SLOPPY JOE BAKED SWEET POTATOES
> 
> Swapping bread for sweet potatoes makes eating a Sloppy Joe so much healthier!
> 
> Smart Points 259 calories
> TOTAL TIME: varies
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 
> 4 medium (7 oz each) sweet potatoes, washed and dried
> 1/2 lb 93% lean ground beef
> 1 teaspoon seasoned salt (such as Montreal Steak)
> 1/3 cup chopped carrot
> 1/3 cup chopped onion
> 1/3 cup chopped mushrooms
> 2 tablespoons chopped red bell pepper
> 1 clove garlic, minced
> 1/2 tbsp red wine vinegar
> 1/2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
> 8 oz can tomato sauce
> 2 teaspoons tomato paste
> 1/3 cup water
> 1 chopped scallion, for garnish
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> 
> 1. Cook the sweet potatoes by poking holes all over with a fork, then cook in microwave 7 to 10 minutes, or slow cooker low 6 to 8 hours or oven 425F about 45 minutes, or until tender.
> 
> 2. Heat a medium skillet over medium high heat.
> 
> 3. Add the meat and steak seasoning to the pan and cook, breaking it up into small pieces.
> 
> 4. Add the onion, garlic, carrots, mushrooms and red peppers to the skillet.
> 
> 5. Reduce heat to medium and add red wine vinegar and Worcestershire sauce, cook 4 to 5 minutes.
> 
> 6. Add tomato sauce, paste and water to the skillet, stir to combine.
> 
> 7. Cover and reduce heat to simmer and cook until carrots are tender, about 15 to 20 minutes.
> 
> 8. To serve, cut sweet potatoes open, sprinkle with a pinch of salt and top each with 1/2 cup of meat and scallion for garnish.
> 
> NUTRITION INFORMATION: Yield: 4 Servings, Serving Size: 7 oz potato, 1/2 cup meat
> Amount Per Serving - Smart Points: 8 - Points +: 6 - Calories: 259 - Total Fat: 4g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 35.5mg - Sodium: 586mg - Carbohydrates: 40g - fiber: 5.5g - Sugar: 4g - Protein: 15.5g
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/sloppy-joe-baked-sweet-potatoes/#mC5jTyMxrwzhmmts.99


Good morning, Sam! Thanks for the opening...wonderful soup recipes. I love soup and this is the time of year to make them! I am sorry about your dear fluffy kitty. I am glad you have the others tucked inside with you, and warm! Snow arrived in Lancaster, too, and with 20° temps, it will be here awhile! It was a hectic week and I am enjoying my coffee in a quiet house, reading the KTP. Prayers and hugs for all who need them.


----------



## oneapril

KateB said:


> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies- who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-441056-1.html
> 
> The KTP virus is still doing it's rounds and dragging it's heels about leaving once it arrives.
> 
> *krestiekrew's* cousin whom she is really close to chose to refuse any further treatment early in the week.
> 
> *Angelam*, *Lurker and flyty1n* all have had falls - sore and uncomfortable but it seems no-one has injuries. Bubble wrap time again by the sounds of things.
> 
> *Darowil's* DD Maryanne is in Ireland for 6 weeks and Margaret has moved into Maryanne's place. Looking after the birds and getting out of Renovation Lane. And maybe by the time I get back I will have more rooms to use.
> 
> A friend of *Bonnie's* DS died suddenly at the age of 27 after coming home complaining of feeling like he had the flu.
> 
> *Tami* is currently in Texas on her trip of a few months.
> 
> Last week *budasha* asked for prayers for her SIL's BIL - he requires an bone marrow transplant but they haven't been able to find him a donor yet.
> 
> *Railyn's* DH is now home from hospital and doing well. She is feeling much better as well - most of the time anyway.
> 
> *Grandmapaula* had two funerals this week for 44 year olds. One was the childhood friend of her DDs who Paula was close to and the other her nephew. Did get good news as well this week with her GD Lilli getting a place in the pre K class starting Monday. This will free Paula up more as while she will need to get Lilli onto the school bus and pick her up she won't be needed during the day.
> 
> A tornado went through the block *Gwen's* nephew lives in. No injury though a lot of damage in the area.
> 
> *Fan* has returned from her trip to the South Island - unfortunately Stu twisted his back on the last night so drove 600 kms in discomfort. Feeling much better after a night in his own bed.
> 
> *Cashmegma* has started her trip to Panama and is in New Orleans at the moment.
> 
> *Rookies* DD and DGS return from Australia - but when Rookie went to prepare the house she discovered that the a pipe had burst and caused a lot of water damage - it sounds like extensive renovations will be required as the leak started at the top and worked its way down all 3 levels and into the basement. It's one way of getting the new kitchen you want! They will be able to stay with Rookie while the repairs are made.
> 
> PHOTOS
> 4 - *Nursenikki* - Progress on sweater
> 4 - *Sorlenna* - Kitty hat
> 7 - *Nursenikki * - Queen Lucy
> 12 - *Cindygecko* - Wingspan
> 18 - *Cashmeregma* - New Year fireworks
> 21 - *Gagesmom* - Bruised hand
> 23 - *Kehinkle* - Yarn haul
> 27 - *Poledra* - Stash
> 29 - *Gagesmom* - Bruised hand/Angelita baby bolero jacket
> 30 - *Busyworkerbee* - Pink virus baby blanket
> 38 - *Swedenme* - Wrap
> 38 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for jheiens
> 41 - *Cashmeregma* - Oxalis triangularis
> 46 - *Kate * - Steak pie (download)
> 47 - *Kate * - Birthday card for Angelam
> 53 - *Gagesmom* - Bruised hand/Deuce in the snow
> 57 - *Pacer * - Freddie / Matthew's latest drawing
> 57 - *Gagesmom* - Dinner
> 73 - *Gagesmom* - Gage's karate certificate
> 75 - *Fan* - View from the ferry window
> 76 - *Gagesmom* - Baby aran jumper
> 79 - *Gagesmom* - Baby aran jumper (body completed)
> 82 - *Kate* - 7 cousins / 12 second cousins
> 85 - *cindygecko* - Wingspan completed
> 85 - *Gagesmom* - Perfect baby aran jumper completed
> 86 - *Gwen* - Book of parents' letters
> 95 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth's poppet
> 99 - *Kate* - Prefab
> 102 - *Gwen* - Infant mermaid tail cocoon & hat
> 103 - *Gagesmom * - Baby jacket / Smiling Deuce
> 104 - *Rookie * - of DGS, his mom and a koala
> 105 - *Sassafras* - Maya and rainbow
> 109 - *Gagesmom * - Greg's birthday
> 124 - *Gagesmom* - Ribster baby vest top
> 127 - *Bonnie* - Quilt top
> 129 - *Cindygecko* - Baby sweaters
> 132 - *Gwen* - DD & messy bun hat / Blanket yarn
> 143 - *Cashmeregma* - New Orleans kitchen/meal/recipes
> 
> RECIPES
> 39 - *Oneapril* - Pork and sauerkraut
> 
> SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
> *1, 88 and 105 *
> 
> CRAFTS
> 2 - *Swedenme* - Yinyang kitty ankle socks (link)
> 31 - *Bonnie* - Nymphalidea shawl (link)
> 32 - *Poledra* - Cute jellyfish / Dumpling kitties (links)
> 33 - *Poledra * - Slippery slope socks (link)
> 53 - *Poledra[/b ] - Maximus the dragon blanket-buddy (link)
> 54 - Poledra - Jacob's snakes & ladders blanket (link)
> 60 - Sam - Crochet loafer slippers (link)
> 74 - Sam - Joie de vivre pullover /Slipstitch 14 (links)
> 90 - Nursenikki - Rose city roller socks (link)
> 94 - Bonnie - Darowil's toe-up sock workshop (link)
> 94 - Bonnie - Yarn factory outlet (link)
> 94 - Sam - Rainbow honeycomb blanket (link)
> 103 - Sam  - Knitting needles (link)
> 118 - Sam[/b ] - Crochet LED light rug (link)
> 119 - Poledra - Elf shoes (link)
> 124 - Poledra - Hobbit shoes (link)
> 126 - Bonnie - Flax pullover (link)
> 128 - Poledra - Lacy flax pullover (link)
> 129 - Nursenikki - Baah brand yarn (link)
> 130 - Gwen - Gnomey hat (link)
> 133 - Bonnie - Canada's Big Quilt Bee / Fibre trends (links)
> 137 - Cindygecko - Fiber trends pattern (link)
> 141 - Gwen - Mermaid tail blanket (link)
> 142 - Sam - Cowl (link)
> 143 - Sam - Razor shell knit lace shawl (link)
> 
> OTHERS
> 6 - Bonnie - Ice quake in Saskatchewan (link)
> 18 - Sam  - Abba/25000ft without a parachute (links)
> 34 - Darowil - Granny's parachute jump (link)
> 67 - Sam - London's New Year fireworks (link)
> 71 - Cashmeregma - Rose Bowl Parade (links)
> 85 - Gwen - Benefits of apple cider vinegar (link)
> 104 - Rookie - Shelter cottage (link)
> 117 - Bonnie - Eaton's catalogue houses (link)
> 136 - Sassafras - Teeth whitener formula
> 139 - Darowil - Cyclone Tracey & Darwin (link)*


*

Thanks for the summaries! 
Kate, if you didn't see my post...loved, loved your photos of "the cousins!" So special they can spend time together and know one another! Thanks for sharing!
Ladies who suffered falls...so glad you are ok!*


----------



## oneapril

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam this week's recipes really hit home with me. Excellent choices IMHO. Can't wait to try the rolls; hope to make some up this weekend. Thanks!
> 
> For dinner I started a crock pot of potato soup around lunch time. It turned out really good if I do say so myself. Just cut up some russet potatoes (left skin on and put in crock pot), poured in a veggie broth, butter, chopped onions, cooked a pack of bacon & dumped in in, little salt and pepper and let it cook for about 4 hours on high. Added low fat milk, carton of sour cream and stirred it up. Thickened it up a bit with flour. Didn't measure anything really and turned out yummy. I love potato soup. Especially in the winter!
> 
> Rain is slowly moving into the area (it's 5:20 pm) but very slowly...just drizzling a little. News still says we will get 3-4 inches of snow. Suppose to gradually change from rain to ice and then snow overnight. We shall see. Marianne's area is to get 4-6 inches.
> 
> Have been working on tail section of the mermaid and went to take a nap. When will I learn to NEVER leave any knitting anywhere the pups can get to! Yep, one of them got hold of it and the skein and it was all over the living room. My fault. What really got to me this time was the portion knitted they chewed and ripped yarn so I went wadding into the frog pond. Will start that portion again shortly. New mantra....put your knitting in the chest/ottoman....
> 
> Sam so sorry about losing your yellow kitty. I'm sure the remaining kitties do miss him. We've apparently lost Socks, our elderly black and white kitty. Haven't seen her around in about 6 weeks now. Still have our solid black furball Josie.


Gwen, in case you missed my post...your family book is so wonderful! What a creative cover and thoughtful notes...and how wonderful to see the handwriting of loved ones. I always feel like it is almost hearing their voice. What a great project. And a lovely photo you shared of the beautiful Hannah in her cute hat!


----------



## oneapril

thewren said:


> painting is easy sonja - just time consuming. buy good brushes and good rollers - and good paint - they make all the difference. if i could i would send gary over to paint for you - he dies an excellent job. --- sam


I agree with Sam, you can do the painting, Sonja! I hate all the prep work...taping and patching, but once that is done...it will be fast. We can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## sassafras123

sugarsugar said:


> Oh that was a bit of a performance in all that heat. Glad it all worked out and she has gone down for the night (hopefully). Cute about the cow, lol.


Fun to hear Elizabeth stories.


----------



## oneapril

grandma sherry said:


> Well I have managed to keep up with the tea party for the first week of 2017. You folks have been very chatty though. Got my parcel from Knit Picks today, 3 new books and kit for another afghan (knit one this time). Suicide is such a hard thing for the survivors, dear friends of my DH and I lost their 16 year old son who kept a case of severe bulling to him self. That was 4 years ago and doesn't seem to get easier for any one involved.
> DD1 has no interests in any crafting and DD2 just recently started knitting, she is 30 and I am thrilled. Maybe it is because I now have someone to inherit my stash down the road.
> Weather here is cold but no precipitation.
> Prayers to those in need and hugs to all.


It is fun when our kids show an interest in our passions, Grandma sherry. My daughters don't do any of the crafts I do, but recently they both have become very involved in cooking and seem quite good at it. It may be a matter of life slowing down and they have time to pursue crafts...easier as we get older.


----------



## oneapril

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, my goal for this week is to try and keep up with this thread, lost track last week! But, it was a fairly busy week. Went to the movies with hubby, played in a pokemon tournament (out of three matches, I managed to win once... better than not at all, LOL), went to see Phantom of the Opera in Chicago with my son's school choir group, it was great, in spite of having to chaperone him and four girls in the middle of Chicago...
> 
> Had therapy yesterday for my shoulder, not making much progress, still aching quite a bit, but could be partly from the cold weather we are having. Was a "balmy" 0 degrees this morning. Looking more and more like I am going to have to have this rotator cuff tear repaired. Bah hum bug.
> 
> Decided to take the advise I got here and practice sock making with some worsted weight yarn I had on hand before getting in to my new yarn. Working on a pattern using the magic circle, which seems a lot easier to work with than trying to maneuver 4-5 needles at once. Also learned how to do a twisted german cast on, seems to work well. Got the cuff and ankle done, and the heel flap done, will start working on the heel turning and gusset on my lunch break tonight.


Good for you, Nikki, jumping in and trying sock making! It is still on my list!


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, chicken, cabbage, cranberry salad was luscious. DH had two helpings. My kinda meal, quick, easy, tasty.


----------



## oneapril

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, thanks to the listings I got to go back and see the photos of your family. What a gorgeous family! A beautiful and meaningful celebration captured for the future.
> 
> Thank you for the link back to the old KTP. Sure makes it easier and I'm on the phone, so truly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you Sam, Kate and Darowil.


Daralene, I have enjoyed hearing about your adventures! What a romantic your DH must be...so nice! I think you really can't get a bad meal in New Orleans! Enjoy!!


----------



## oneapril

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Potato soup sounds really good. Was in town with my sister today. Came back, had dinner then felt very nauseated and was in bed by 8.30. Feeling a good bit better now. All in need are in my prayers. All take care.


Hope you are feeling better by now, Martina!


----------



## oneapril

flyty1n said:


> I am so glad for you. I am shortly needing a new one as I have replaced the gaskets and heating element so many times that I think it is time for an upgrade. As a dishwasher expert now, I would love to know which brand you purchased and how you like it.


When we had a water disaster 3 years ago, we bit the bullet and bought a Bosch dishwasher. It is so quiet, does a great job, and shuts itself off if it detects water running too much. The cause of our water disaster was the old dishwasher running an entire night when we were sleeping...water everywhere! We also decided never again to start the dishwasher and go to bed or leave the house!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well our "snow storm" left a grand total of maybe 1/4 of an inch. Roads completely clear and temp is 31F (heat wave to many of you) and suppose to reach 38. No snow predicted for the remainder of the day and temps climbing through out the coming week. By next Friday we are suppose to hit 70F. All ya'll don't fall off your chairs/sofas laughing now. ⛄⛄ :sm09:

I will say that some areas about 2 hrs north of us did get 5 inches.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sonja you also might want to check into a paint that also has a primer already in it for good coverage or if the current green is pretty dark paint first with a primer you have tinted with the color you will be finally painting with. Just a thought.



Lurker 2 said:


> A good brush is worth it's weight in gold in my opinion- nothing worse than a cheap one that leaves bristles in the paint as you work. And these new water-based paints make the clean up a breeze.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> safe trip for you tomorrow. --- sam


Thank you, shouldn't you be asleep by now Sam? We are just getting up.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Was up around 40 still when left to pick up Elizabeth. What a rigmarole that turned out to be. David had left me the car to pick her up and then go and get him. Got to the car- no child seat. So off to get David first. Then back to get Elizabeth who was very near where I had started from of course. Headed off and got here. No key so back to Maryanne's we go to get the key. Eventually made it inside here. Elizabeth had slept almost all the time we drove around so I didn't rush putting her down. But when I did she went straight down with half a whimper.
> She picked up a cow (no not a live one! Just in case anyone wondered) cuddled and patted it. Mentioned it when Vick messaged me and she said Elizabeth had shown no interest in it before. Also showed us a cat in a book and said cat which was a first as well. Still not sure about Granddad though.
> 
> Any way I was giving a weather update! It is now only about 29. On the iPad so converting it not that easy. But under 80 I think. Still felt hot out though. Had hoped we could open up. Some nice days coming up. Round 80 for most of the week.


Wow, what a chore that all was, glad you got everything sorted though, nice that she slept so well.

So cows and cats are fine, Granddad not so much, poor David. lol Oh well, he'll be one of her favorite people in a short while.

Cooler weather is good for you all, especially at night, it's so hard to sleep in hot sticky.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome FranVan; I don't recognize your name so if you are new glad to have you and if you've been here before glad you're back! I agree, soup is a comfort food especially in the winter.



FranVan said:


> The soup recipes look yummy. I could eat soup every day. But so comforting in the winter months. It has been so very cold here in Ohio. Plenty of sunshine but no warmth to it. The little bit of snow we have had doesn't melt the snow.


----------



## Poledra65

Caught up so have a good day/night, see you all this afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you April! My brother called yesterday as he had received his copy. He was thrilled and had the exact reaction I expected. He called and left a voice message and I could tell he was all choked up saying again how special it was and that he had read it completely and loved it. I knew he would. I'm so glad I did it.



oneapril said:


> Gwen, in case you missed my post...your family book is so wonderful! What a creative cover and thoughtful notes...and how wonderful to see the handwriting of loved ones. I always feel like it is almost hearing their voice. What a great project. And a lovely photo you shared of the beautiful Hannah in her cute hat!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the feedback on that recipe; it sounded scrumptious to me too. I think I have all needed to make it except the cabbage so will see if I can pick up a small head today.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, chicken, cabbage, cranberry salad was luscious. DH had two helpings. My kinda meal, quick, easy, tasty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

We replaced our dishwasher with a Bosch when we replaced our's awhile back. Love it!


oneapril said:


> When we had a water disaster 3 years ago, we bit the bullet and bought a Bosch dishwasher. It is so quiet, does a great job, and shuts itself off if it detects water running too much. The cause of our water disaster was the old dishwasher running an entire night when we were sleeping...water everywhere! We also decided never again to start the dishwasher and go to bed or leave the house!


----------



## flyty1n

oneapril said:


> When we had a water disaster 3 years ago, we bit the bullet and bought a Bosch dishwasher. It is so quiet, does a great job, and shuts itself off if it detects water running too much. The cause of our water disaster was the old dishwasher running an entire night when we were sleeping...water everywhere! We also decided never again to start the dishwasher and go to bed or leave the house!


.
Thank you so much. My water disaster was when I started the dishwasher and ran to the post office, only a 15 minute delay. Fortunately, my sis came over and mopped up the water all over the floor. It was the gasket, but not the first time. I have now learned, I am in the kitchen watching (knitting?) when the dishwasher is running. Glad to know you like your Bosch. It and Miele are considered the 2 top ones on consumers reports. I shall see if I can find both here in the area. Will wait until spring to do the replacement.


----------



## Bonnie7591

We had a Bosch for 20+ years, replaced it last year with a Miele. This one is very quiet. We have leak alarms under dishwasher, washer & at the sewer drain in basement, only $20 each & have saved us lots of work & mess but you have to be home tomhear them. The new system we just put in turns of the valve for the water soon as a leak is detected so helps when you aren't home so hopefully we have our bases covered. I think insurance companies should give a decreased rate when people are proactive but DH says probably the lumberyards, etc. Like when people have to spend $$ renovating messes.????

Julie the new latex paints are much easier to clean up by I don't think they last as well as the oilbased paints. Even with the stink & extra work I think it's worth it to be done for several years. 

Gwen, I'm glad your "snow storm" didn't amount to much, probably saved lives on the roads.

Well must get off to quilting, TTYL


----------



## gagesmom

10:15 am and I have been awake about 45 mins now. Cuddling with the dog and get doggy kisses all over my face. I love Deuce more then he will ever know. I should get out of bed as he is standing by the bedroom door staring at me. I know once I am out of bed he will go to the apartment door and do the same thing. I need to take him out. Check in later.???? I am hoping to finish the vest today.


----------



## Sorlenna

Sam, sorry to hear you lost your kitty. 

I should go back and read the recipes again--just skimmed last night. 

Cold this morning here but should warm up tomorrow. I need one more cuppa and need to clean the cat box. I'm planning to work on a crochet version of the panda hood.


----------



## Swedenme

oneapril said:


> I agree with Sam, you can do the painting, Sonja! I hate all the prep work...taping and patching, but once that is done...it will be fast. We can't wait to see pics!!


Well if today is anything to go by it will be a long while , I decided to visit a diy place , started looking at wallpaper they were disgusting so give up on that , turned to look at paint How much so I give up on that , think I will keep looking


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja you also might want to check into a paint that also has a primer already in it for good coverage or if the current green is pretty dark paint first with a primer you have tinted with the color you will be finally painting with. Just a thought.


It a very pale minty green , thank you very much for the advice I need all the help I can get ????


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Potato soup sounds really good. Was in town with my sister today. Came back, had dinner then felt very nauseated and was in bed by 8.30. Feeling a good bit better now. All in need are in my prayers. All take care.


Hope you are ok today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> We've had snow, more snow, rain, wind, and temps in the low single digits with wind chills below zero for the last 2 days/nights. Tonight is predicted to be even lower with a wind chill of -13F. Nothing like jumping into bitter cold weather without any lead-up into it. Golly, but this is a drastic change. It was so frigid that we had only 8 of the regulars show up for lunch at Elm today because most of them walk, lacking funds for any form of transportation. Even second- or third-hand bicycles are stolen regularly by those who lack even that transportation. We knew it was bitter cold but figured that there might be more than 8 so we prepped food and hot coffee and cold juice for nearly 40, just in case. Lots of soup left as well as drinks. I may put out the coffee and some pastries for any who come in and need the extra calories just to keep body and soul together. Cold, bagged lunches will only help just of far in keeping warm as we are out of chips and ''fillers'', that is granola bars, candy, energy bars, etc.
> 
> One of our young black men came into lunch for the first time in a week. When I confronted him about his absence and safety over this last week, he grinned hugely and hugged me tightly. Obviously, knowing someone cares for you and your safety is as reassuring to young men in the 'hood as to our own kids and grands, right?
> 
> I've been waking about 5 AM most of the week and it is catching up with me. I'm getting sleepy and must go help Tim get himself ready for bed also. He and Don have requested cranberry/orange scones for breakfast; and I need to get Tim out the door and on our way to Elm by about 9:30 AM. So I'd better get the chores finished and off to bed for us.
> 
> All y'all take care and be safe and comfortable tonight. I love all of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Put tears in my eyes when you told of hugging that man and how much it means to be cared about. Those moments are worth more than any amount of money. Hugs to you dear Joy. Your name is so appropriate.


----------



## KateB

I had a go at the rainbow honeycomb blanket that Sam posted the link to -

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/c...ail&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0eb19a68aa-60616885

but I found that it 'pulled' to much...... there are 6 rows where the same 2 stitches are slipped not knitted so by the sixth row the knitting is really puckered. So instead of slipping the stitches every row, I knitted them on the fourth row and that seems to have made it lie flatter. I should have taken a photo of the three rounds I'd done before I frogged it. Anyone else tried this blanket?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here is the dome where people stayed during the deadly flooding here. This is a photo taken from the elevator in our hotel. it is sunny today but 28f here. I'm used to this but the
People here aren't. I really don't have the clothing for this weather but have a sweater, shawl and scarf. Using it even while walking in the hotel. One of those modern hotels that has no ceiling till the top floor so becomes very cold and windy. DH is busy with former students and fellow colleagues from varying universities. DH's publisher rep came from Germany with his books and sold out within the first minutes after they did the interview. Sure wish she had brought more as
My feeling is this was the main time for selling it. Oh well. At least she was pleased and excited about his next book. That's good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> I had a go at the rainbow honeycomb blanket that Sam posted the link to -
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/c...ail&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0eb19a68aa-60616885
> 
> but I found that it 'pulled' to much...... there are 6 rows where the same 2 stitches are slipped not knitted so by the sixth row the knitting is really puckered. So instead of slipping the stitches every row, I knitted them on the fourth row and that seems to have made it lie flatter. I should have taken a photo of the three rounds I'd done before I frogged it. Anyone else tried this blanket?


That is gorgeous Kate. Glad you found a way to adjust for the puckering.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a Bosch for 20+ years, replaced it last year with a Miele. This one is very quiet. We have leak alarms under dishwasher, washer & at the sewer drain in basement, only $20 each & have saved us lots of work & mess but you have to be home tomhear them. The new system we just put in turns of the valve for the water soon as a leak is detected so helps when you aren't home so hopefully we have our bases covered. I think insurance companies should give a decreased rate when people are proactive but DH says probably the lumberyards, etc. Like when people have to spend $$ renovating messes.????
> 
> Julie the new latex paints are much easier to clean up by I don't think they last as well as the oilbased paints. Even with the stink & extra work I think it's worth it to be done for several years.
> 
> Gwen, I'm glad your "snow storm" didn't amount to much, probably saved lives on the roads.
> 
> Well must get off to quilting, TTYL


Is there a name for the type of unit you have. I definitely will look into that. I will also get a Bosch or Miele next time we get a dishwasher, thanks to tips on here.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, oh my goodness, I'm afraid I'd have to shop locally and buy a coat New or thrift store. Store if it were that cold. So glad Bill sold so many books. Are any available on Amazon?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Is there a name for the type of unit you have. I definitely will look into that. I will also get a Bosch or Miele next time we get a dishwasher, thanks to tips on here.


Bosch are made close to me, but were new to the stores when we git ours. Will definitely lookvat thrmcans Miele when we figure out what's happening.


----------



## Cashmeregma

oneapril said:


> Daralene, I have enjoyed hearing about your adventures! What a romantic your DH must be...so nice! I think you really can't get a bad meal in New Orleans! Enjoy!!


Thank you and I agree. He is special. Mind you, I spend a lot of time alone but he is worth it. I had breakfast alone and if I do any exploring it will be alone, but I love my life. Agreed, you can't get a bad meal. Tonight we are meeting a fellow musician/friend from about 40 yrs back. He used to have the Band that was on tv New Years Eve from Lincoln Center before Wynton Marsalis took over. It will be fun to see him. I'm sure I've changed tremendously. Saw him about 20 yrs ago and in NYC and lots of changes since then.


----------



## iamsam

FREE Bernat Knit Mermaid Snuggle Sack Pattern --- sam

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/bernat-knit-mermaid-snuggle-sack.html?utm_campaign=24194_2017-01-07-newsletter-inspiration-snugglesacks&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Spinrite%20Yarns%20Online%20Inc.&dm_i=3XVW,IO2,S5YRW,1E2H,1


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, oh my goodness, I'm afraid I'd have to shop locally and buy a coat New or thrift store. Store if it were that cold. So glad Bill sold so many books. Are any available on Amazon?


As to buying a coat. I have been in the hotel room other than getting in or out of a taxi. I'm not sure about that. Good question. It just premiered with the interview he did with the musician he interviewed for the book. I'll check. The publisher is German, but still possible.

Edit. Just checked and it isn't on Amazon. Such a laugh as there is a photographer of weight lifters with the same name as DH. I have teased DH about his second life. :sm23:
I love the cover painting of this musician. He is in his 80's and a hero of DH's, so quite an honor for DH to have a relationship with him.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yep. It sure is! Not expecting a lot of sleep tonight though. And at least we havent had this for 3 days in a row like Margaret. :sm19:


Small mercies! Hope at least you could rest. We were down to about 19 last night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> .
> Thank you so much. My water disaster was when I started the dishwasher and ran to the post office, only a 15 minute delay. Fortunately, my sis came over and mopped up the water all over the floor. It was the gasket, but not the first time. I have now learned, I am in the kitchen watching (knitting?) when the dishwasher is running. Glad to know you like your Bosch. It and Miele are considered the 2 top ones on consumers reports. I shall see if I can find both here in the area. Will wait until spring to do the replacement.


I have often wondered about leaving when DW was running. Sad you had this disaster, but thank you so much for sharing. I am now forewarned.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, glad you got such a nice call from your brother. 

Mel, so glad you have Deuce. You deserve unconditional love as does Julie with Ringo. 

Gwen, glad Atlanta survived. Not easy driving even in 1 inch when you aren't used to it. 

Darowil, what a hectic day for sure. Sounds like all turned out ok in the end. Poor grandpa. LOL. Lots,of firsts with Elisabeth. They sure melt your heart, but my, that heat is enough to melt your energy. 80 sounds like a relief for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a Bosch for 20+ years, replaced it last year with a Miele. This one is very quiet. We have leak alarms under dishwasher, washer & at the sewer drain in basement, only $20 each & have saved us lots of work & mess but you have to be home tomhear them. The new system we just put in turns of the valve for the water soon as a leak is detected so helps when you aren't home so hopefully we have our bases covered. I think insurance companies should give a decreased rate when people are proactive but DH says probably the lumberyards, etc. Like when people have to spend $$ renovating messes.????
> 
> Julie the new latex paints are much easier to clean up by I don't think they last as well as the oilbased paints. Even with the stink & extra work I think it's worth it to be done for several years.
> 
> Gwen, I'm glad your "snow storm" didn't amount to much, probably saved lives on the roads.
> 
> Well must get off to quilting, TTYL


I must check with Alastair, there is one available now, still water-based, but he said it had a lot of the features one usually associates with an oil-based paint.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Yep. It sure is! Not expecting a lot of sleep tonight though. And at least we havent had this for 3 days in a row like Margaret. :sm19:


You folks are so hot. Hope you got some sleep. So Australia is the flattest and driest of all the continents. It breaks records in many ways from things I've seen in documentaries. you just need me to come visit. Seems the cold weather is following me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Most of our fauna parks do Koala holding. So yes it was a real one. They have limited time in which they are held for to avoid stressing them out.


How special. I have a realistic looking koala that was,our son's but needs a little first aid.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Dish washer?


Duh, I knew I should know it. :sm08:


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 9:15pm and I am caught up with last week's ktp and now I am caught up here as well. It was beautifully sunny today but very bitter cold.
> 
> I worked on the baby vest today for a while but not completed yet. Hopefully I will get it done tomorrow and sewn up. Then I will post a picture.
> 
> Sam the potato soup sounds delicious. Gwen yours sound yummy as well.
> 
> Glad to see pics from Daralene. The food looks so decadent.
> 
> I am out of the shower a bit ago and getting my warm jammies on. Seeing as I will have to take Deuce out another time or two before bed I wanna be warm. I got a Chewbacca onesie for Christmas. That should keep me warm. Will have to take a pic of it tomorrow as well.
> 
> Made a few calls today inviting people for Sunday. Gages birthday is on the 10th (Tuesday ) and with them going back to school on Monday and people working I will have a get together on Sunday of family and friends. Will make Chili for the grown ups and order pizza for the kids. I can't believe he is going to be 12.
> 
> Check in later on before bed.


Thanks Mel. If it was warmer I would have some pictures of the French Quarter but I'm not going out. It is about a mile to that section of town.

Hard to believe he is going to be 12. Sounds like it will be a lovely birthday with all your efforts.


----------



## oneapril

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you and I agree. He is special. Mind you, I spend a lot of time alone but he is worth it. I had breakfast alone and if I do any exploring it will be alone, but I love my life. Agreed, you can't get a bad meal. Tonight we are meeting a fellow musician/friend from about 40 yrs back. He used to have the Band that was on tv New Years Eve from Lincoln Center before Wynton Marsalis took over. It will be fun to see him. I'm sure I've changed tremendously. Saw him about 20 yrs ago and in NYC and lots of changes since then.


How fun to see old friends and hear all the good music! Now if you meet up with any of the Marsalis brothers or Harry Conick, I hope you get a photo with them!! Have fun Daralene! !


----------



## Cashmeregma

oneapril said:


> How fun to see old friends and hear all the good music! Now if you meet up with any of the Marsalis brothers or Harry Conick, I hope you get a photo with them!! Have fun Daralene! !


Thank you. Branford played here but the concert wasn't included with the convention enrollment and DH didn't go.


----------



## grandma sherry

Sounds like you are having a wonderful time, Daralene. New Orleans is a trip that is on my DH's bucket list (and I'll have to tag along).
Discovering what a small world it is Gwen. DH has an online friend he discusses fishing and plays some video games with who lives in a town called Loganis (? sp) that I think is near you.
2016 wasn't great for me for no specific reason but you are all an inspiration for me so far this year. Not only are the knitting and crocheting projects being organized and planned for, I just made a pot of broccoli cheese soup and the rolls are ready to go in the oven. 
Now back to crocheting afghan.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, saw a couple of Bill's books at wwwscribd.com


----------



## RookieRetiree

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, saw a couple of Bill's books at wwwscribd.com


I can vouch for his CDs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

grandma sherry said:


> Sounds like you are having a wonderful time, Daralene. New Orleans is a trip that is on my DH's bucket list (and I'll have to tag along).
> Discovering what a small world it is Gwen. DH has an online friend he discusses fishing and plays some video games with who lives in a town called Loganis (? sp) that I think is near you.
> 2016 wasn't great for me for no specific reason but you are all an inspiration for me so far this year. Not only are the knitting and crocheting projects being organized and planned for, I just made a pot of broccoli cheese soup and the rolls are ready to go in the oven.
> Now back to crocheting afghan.


Hoping this year is a better year in every way. 
I hope you get to come here. Something to do with Marci's Gras already started, having to do with King Cake?

DH just got further information on the schedule for Panama. Most is fine but there is a dinner at the Ambassador's house. I feel like crying. I just don't know if I can handle something like that. I will try and find my courage, but it isn't there now. I like to stay in the background. I'm not going to let DH know how I feel as I don't want to let him down. Wish I was different. I wouldn't even know what they wear. I like seeing new places but wish it was just for vacation. Ok, DH just stopped by again and he had breakfast with a former student who is now in Columbia, South American and he to,d him that in Rio de Janiero, Brazil if they want your rings they will cut your fingers off to get them. This is not making me feel any better. I guess Columbia is a lot safer now as the drug lords have an agreement with the government and he feels safer there than many cities in the States.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, saw a couple of Bill's books at wwwscribd.com


I think they are waiting till this presentation of the book is over at the Convention to offer it. Not sure what they do, just guessing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping this year is a better year in every way.
> I hope you get to come here. Something to do with Marci's Gras already started, having to do with King Cake?
> 
> DH just got further information on the schedule for Panama. Most is fine but there is a dinner at the Ambassador's house. I feel like crying. I just don't know if I can handle something like that. I will try and find my courage, but it isn't there now. I like to stay in the background. I'm not going to let DH know how I feel as I don't want to let him down. Wish I was different. I wouldn't even know what they wear. I like seeing new places but wish it was just for vacation. Ok, DH just stopped by again and he had breakfast with a former student who is now in Columbia, South American and he to,d him that in Rio de Janiero, Brazil if they want your rings they will cut your fingers off to get them. This is not making me feel any better. I guess Columbia is a lot safer now as the drug lords have an agreement with the government and he feels safer there than many cities in the States.


I avoid spotlights too, so encourage you to see that the spotlight is on music and you and Bill are in the footlights. Will you feel better about going if you think of it as an adventure? You can call the US consulate for a briefing on appropriate dress and the people whi will be there. Maybe even something on YouTube. I think that will build your curiosity to go. From what I hear of the country, it's fairly casual. You're a beautiful interesting person and they'll love meeting you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I avoid spotlights too, so encourage you to see that the spotlight is on music and you and Bill are in the footlights. Will you feel better about going if you think of it as an adventure? You can call the US consulate for a briefing on appropriate dress and the people whi will be there. Maybe even something on YouTube. I think that will build your curiosity to go. From what I hear of the country, it's fairly casual. You're a beautiful interesting person and they'll love meeting you.


Thanks Rookie, I will do some research.


----------



## flyty1n

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping this year is a better year in every way.
> I hope you get to come here. Something to do with Marci's Gras already started, having to do with King Cake?
> 
> DH just got further information on the schedule for Panama. Most is fine but there is a dinner at the Ambassador's house. I feel like crying. I just don't know if I can handle something like that. I will try and find my courage, but it isn't there now. I like to stay in the background. I'm not going to let DH know how I feel as I don't want to let him down. Wish I was different. I wouldn't even know what they wear. I like seeing new places but wish it was just for vacation. Ok, DH just stopped by again and he had breakfast with a former student who is now in Columbia, South American and he to,d him that in Rio de Janiero, Brazil if they want your rings they will cut your fingers off to get them. This is not making me feel any better. I guess Columbia is a lot safer now as the drug lords have an agreement with the government and he feels safer there than many cities in the States.


 I would think that your "Sunday Best" would always be appropriate for this dinner. They will enjoy meeting you, but as previously stated, you are the helper, not the main attraction.


----------



## angelam

Well caught up at last. Another great batch of recipes Sam and thank you ladies for the summaries as always. I was doing so well at keeping up until about last Thursday and then it all went pear shaped. Don't know why, probably the shock of getting back into the old routine after the holidays. I hope all you people suffering with this horrible crud are slowly beginning to feel better. The cold weather that a lot of you in the US are getting doesn't help much. We are having typical English weather, not particularly cold but grey, damp, foggy and depressing. I could do with some of that Australian sunshine.
On Friday a friend and I went to Windsor Castle to see an exhibition of some of the Queen's dresses. It is part of the celebrations for her 90th birthday last year. It's been running since September and finishes this weekend so we got in by the skin of our teeth! It was a little disappointing, not as many dresses as I was expecting and the lighting made them seem a bit grubby! I guess they wont use bright lights to avoid fading the fabric! But it did make you realise what a small lady she is, even had her Girl Guide uniform that she wore at Windsor when living there during the war.
Kate, I have bookmarked that honeycomb blanket, I really like it. Thank you for the tips to avoid puckering. I'm glad I've got you as proof knitter! I look forward to seeing the finished article.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Well our "snow storm" left a grand total of maybe 1/4 of an inch. Roads completely clear and temp is 31F (heat wave to many of you) and suppose to reach 38. No snow predicted for the remainder of the day and temps climbing through out the coming week. By next Friday we are suppose to hit 70F. All ya'll don't fall off your chairs/sofas laughing now. ⛄⛄ :sm09:
> 
> I will say that some areas about 2 hrs north of us did get 5 inches.


Not laughing, lol. It would be the same where I live if we got that cold and a bit of snow too. Well last night it only got down to 27c (80F) overnight and it was up to 31c (88F) at 6am this morning! I managed to get a couple of hours sleep at a time, needing to keep getting up for drinks of water and hoping that it might be cooler outside so I could open doors, but nope. It is still 31c now at 8.30 with a hot wind, I dont think it will get any worse as there is a cool change arriving late this morning. 2 hours from me it is only 18c so I gather the temperature will drop dramatically.


----------



## sassafras123

RookieRetiree said:


> I can vouch for his CDs.


Jeanette, me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> I would think that your "Sunday Best" would always be appropriate for this dinner. They will enjoy meeting you, but as previously stated, you are the helper, not the main attraction.


Thank you. I am seriously thinking of not going. We were not told this and they knew we were already away for this convention. I can't see where my attending would be important and if it was then they should have let me know so I could plan to bring clothes other than clothes for a jazz festival. This makes me know that it is really only needed that DH be there. I'll let you know what happens, but that was really unfair to let us know at the very last minute. Won't make any difference to DH as he gave a lecture here here and is performing there so has appropriate casual clothing. Hoping that doesn't sound awful but I'm having a huge attack of shyness right now. Actually dreading dinner tonight. I don't have anything relevant to say. When he asks me what I am doing now I can say watching tv and knitting :sm06:
I'm thankful but constantly being challenged. I thought I was getting over this the older I got but today I'm really feeling it. I need some chocolate ???? :sm23:


----------



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 7 January '17

I love the barn cats - I really do. I don't mind them in the house - fur and all. I just wish they were trainable like a dog. This morning Snow White Kitty pooped in the bathroom - evidently over poop she no doubt did during the night - and then walked into the living room and while looking at me - squatted and peed on top of my Anne Perry book that one of the other cats had knocked on the floor. The book isn't hurt - I can wipe off the cover - it's the principle of the matter.

It winds me to chase them down and heave them outdoors. I called Heidi this morning and she came over (in her stocking feet - over the snow - really - what are shoes for) and got the cats out of the house for me. I can barely open the door that one or two or three race through the opening. Five minutes ago Blanco barked to be let in along with the two furry kittens. They are not yet a year old but are big, fat and super furry. I mean - they have three places to eat - the barn - Heidi's - and my place. So now I have one dog and two cats in the house. It's fine for now.

Pizza Frittata - LOW-CARB DIETS

This frittata can be for any meal. Make it for a quick dinner and eat the leftovers for breakfast and/or lunch. It can be made with any kind of pizza fixings you want.

Author: Laura Dolson
Total Time 45 min 
Prep 25 min, Cook 20 min 
Yield 4

Ingredients

12 eggs
2 T water (can use milk, cream, or half and half as desired)
3 T olive oil
2 medium green peppers (2 1/2 inches X 2 3/4 inches), chopped
8 oz mushrooms, sliced
4 oz pepperoni, chopped (I buy the presliced kind which makes it really easy)
2 teaspoons oregano
4 cloves garlic
salt and pepper
8 oz shredded mozzarella cheese
1 cup sugar-free pasta sauce

Preparation

1. Heat oil in large nonstick ovenproof skillet.

2. Saute green peppers, mushrooms, and pepperoni for about 5 minutes. Add garlic and cook another minute. Add oregano, salt, and pepper. Stir well.

3. Whisk eggs and liquid together. Add more salt and pepper. Add mixture to pan.

4. Mix egg mixture as it cooks, so cooked "curds" are distributed throughout. In about 2-3 minutes, it should be have enough "body" to float some pasta sauce on the top. Do so, and then add the cheese.

5. Put the frittata under the broiler to brown the top. By this point, the eggs should be cooked through. Check. If they aren't, turn the oven down to 300 and give it a couple of minutes more.

https://www.verywell.com/pizza-frittata-2241725

Cranberry Orange Scones with Orange Nutmeg Glaze

Author: Brenda 
PREP TIME: 20 Minutes
DIFFICULTY: Easy
COOK TIME: 14 Minutes
SERVINGS: 8 Servings

INGREDIENTS

FOR THE SCONES:

1/2 cup Cold Unsalted Butter
1 cup All-purpose Flour
1 cup White Whole Wheat Flour
2 teaspoons Baking Powder
1/4 teaspoon Baking Soda
1/2 teaspoon Kosher Salt
1/3 cup Packed Brown Sugar
1/2 teaspoon Cinnamon
2 Large Oranges, Zested
1/2 cup Buttermilk
1 Tablespoon Freshly Squeezed Orange Juice
1 teaspoon Pure Vanilla Extract
1 Large Egg, Lightly Beaten
2/3 cups Dried Cranberries

FOR THE GLAZE:

2 cups Powdered Sugar
2 Tablespoons Freshly Squeezed Orange Juice
1 Large Orange, Zested
2 teaspoons Pure Vanilla Extract
1/4 teaspoon Fresh Nutmeg (More If You're A Big Fan Of Nutmeg!)

INSTRUCTIONS

For the cranberry orange scones:

Preheat oven to 425°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and set aside.

1. Cut the butter into 1/4 to 1/2 inch sized pieces, place it in a covered bowl, and let chill in the freezer for 5-10 minutes while mixing the dry ingredients.

2. In a medium bowl, stir together flours, baking powder, baking soda, salt, brown sugar, cinnamon, and orange zest, breaking up any clumps of zest.

3. With a rigid pastry blender or two knives, cut in the chilled butter until mixture resembles coarse meal with some pea-sized pieces.

4. Make a well in the center, and add buttermilk, orange juice, vanilla, and egg. Stir just until combined, taking care to not over mix.

5. Gently fold in cranberries, just until barely combined.

NOTE: Try to work rather quickly, so the butter in the dough stays as cold as possible. If the dough gets too warm, the scones will lose their shape more easily in the oven and have a more relaxed appearance with less defined edges.

6. Transfer dough to a lightly floured work surface.

7. Working quickly, knead the dough gently two or three times to bring it all together. Do not over work the dough. Just make sure the dough is sticking together nicely.

8. Pat dough into a 7-inch diameter circle and cut into 8 wedges.

9. Transfer wedges to prepared baking sheet. Bake until scones are puffed and golden brown, about 14 minutes.

10. Remove pan from oven and let scones sit on baking sheet for a couple minutes before removing to a wire rack to cool.

For the orange nutmeg glaze:

1. While scones are still just slightly warm, prepare the glaze.

2. In a small bowl, whisk together all glaze ingredients until smooth. If the glaze is a bit stiff, add another teaspoon of freshly squeezed orange juice.

3. Drizzle the orange nutmeg glaze over the scones using a spoon, as much as you desire. Allow icing to set completely, then serve.

NOTE: Scones are best eaten on the day they are baked. To revive leftover scones' flaky texture the following day, preheat a baking stone to 300°F in the oven. Then place any number of scones on the stone and warm for 5-10 minutes. If you are planning to eat some of the scones the following day, wait to add glaze until after you have reheated them the next day.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/food-and-friends/cranberry-orange-scones-with-orange-nutmeg-glaze/

Caldo Verde - Portuguese Potato and Kale Soup With Sausage Recipe

Caldo verde, a potato and kale soup from northern Portugal, is one of those dishes that seem custom-made for lazy rainy days, when you want something hearty and comforting but don't feel like putting in a ton of effort. It's made with a few cheap and simple ingredients, it takes all of maybe 10 minutes of prep work, and it's ready to eat just half an hour later. Oh, and it's all made in a single pot, too. It's delicious.

NOTES: You can make this soup vegetarian by using vegetable stock in place of chicken stock and omitting the sausage.

Author: J. KENJI LÓPEZ-ALT
YIELD: Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons (30g) unsalted butter
1 medium yellow onion or large leek, finely diced (about 8 ounces; 225g)
3 medium cloves garlic, sliced (about 1 tablespoon; 15g)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
About 6 tablespoons (90ml) extra-virgin olive oil
1 large russet potato, peeled, quartered, and cut into 1/4-inch slices (about 1/2 pound; 225g)
2 medium Yukon Gold potatoes, peeled, quartered, and cut into 1/4-inch slices (about 1/2 pound; 225g)
6 cups (1.4L) homemade or store-bought low-sodium chicken stock (see note above)
1 bunch curly or lacinato kale, tough stems removed, leaves roughly chopped (about 3/4 pound; 340g)12 ounces (340g) cooked linguiça or other garlicky pork sausage, cut into 1/4- to 1/2-inch slices (see note above)
Minced fresh chives, for garnish (optional)

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat butter in a large Dutch oven or saucepan over medium heat until melted. Add onion (or leek) and garlic, season with salt and pepper, and cook, stirring frequently, until softened but not browned, about 5 minutes, adding olive oil as necessary to keep the mixture loose and moist.

2. Add potatoes and stock and bring to a simmer, stirring occasionally.

3. Add kale and continue to cook until russet potato slices have completely broken down (you can press them with a spoon or potato masher for an even thicker texture), the Yukon Golds are tender, the greens have softened, and the soup has thickened to a creamy consistency, 25 to 30 minutes.

4. Stir in sausage. Season soup to taste with salt and pepper and serve garnished with chives, if desired.

J. KENJI LÓPEZ-ALT MANAGING CULINARY DIRECTOR: J. Kenji López-Alt is the Managing Culinary Director of Serious Eats, and author of the James Beard Award-nominated column The Food Lab, where he unravels the science of home cooking. A restaurant-trained chef and former Editor at Cook's Illustrated magazine, his first book, The Food Lab: Better Home Cooking Through Science is a New York Times Best-Seller, the recipient of a James Beard Award, and was named Cookbook of the Year in 2015 by the International Association of Culinary Professionals.

Order your copy of The Food Lab: Better Home Cooking Through Science today!

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2017/01/caldo-verde-portuguese-potato-kale-soup-recipe.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Daily%20Serious%20Eats&utm_content=Daily%20Serious%20Eats+CID_2273d8ecdac0c8e8de53a51d77073d69&utm_source=Email%20campaign&utm_term=Caldo%20Verde%20Portuguese%20Potato%20and%20Kale%20Soup%20With%20Sausage

Spaghetti with Lemon and Olive Oil - al Limone

For the perfect amount of lemon flavor in our Spaghetti with Lemon and Olive Oil recipe, we mitigated the fresh lemon juice and lemon zest with cream. Using equal amounts cream and olive oil kept our recipe's sauce creamy and fruity. To get the sauce to cling to the pasta, we let the sauced pasta sit covered for a few minutes to allow the pasta to absorb the flavors and the sauce to thicken.

BY COOK'S ILLUSTRATED
SERVES 4 TO 6

INGREDIENTS

Table salt
1 pound spaghetti
¼ cup extra virgin olive oil, plus more for serving
1 medium shallot, minced (about 3 tablespoons)
¼ cup heavy cream
2 teaspoons finely grated zest and ¼ cup juice from 3 lemons
1 ounce finely grated Parmesan cheese (about ½ cup), plus more for serving
Ground black pepper
2 tablespoons shredded fresh basil leaves

INSTRUCTIONS

Let the dish rest briefly before serving so the flavors develop and the sauce thickens.

1. Bring 4 quarts water to boil in large Dutch oven over high heat. Add 1 tablespoon salt and pasta to boiling water; cook, stirring frequently, until al dente. Reserve 1¾ cups cooking water, drain pasta into colander, and set aside.

2. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in now-empty Dutch oven over medium heat until shimmering. Add shallot and 1/2 teaspoon salt; cook until shallot is softened, about 2 minutes.

3. Whisk 1 1/2 cups of reserved pasta cooking water and cream into pot; bring to simmer and cook for 2 minutes.

4. Remove pot from heat, return pasta, and stir until coated. Stir in remaining 3 tablespoons oil, lemon zest, lemon juice, cheese, and 1/2 teaspoon pepper.

5. Cover and let pasta stand 2 minutes, tossing frequently and adjusting consistency with remaining 1/4 cup reserved pasta water if necessary.

6. Stir in basil and season with salt and pepper to taste.

7. Serve, drizzling individual portions with oil and sprinkling with cheese.

https://www.cooksillustrated.com/recipes/6333-spaghetti-with-lemon-and-olive-oil-al-limone?j=22511&sfmc_sub=221534&l=26_HTML&u=8307580&mid=7211371&jb=112&sk=6547F49638F011343B7066B65CC43028&extcode=LN17A1QAA&sourcekey=CL17011AA&cds_response_key=IEN17AA1B&cds_tracking_code=&tag=atkntk-20&atc=ntkA&Survey_id=

CAJUN SWEET POTATO TOTS WITH CREAMY CINNAMON DIP

Yield: 4 servings
Prep Time: 5 minutes
Cook Time: 20 minutes
Total Time: 25 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons garlic powder
2 1/2 teaspoons paprika
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper**
1/2 teaspoon oregano
1/2 teaspoon ground thyme
1-20 oz. package frozen sweet potato tots

For the dip:

1/2 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon honey
2 heaping teaspoons brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven according to package directions.

2. Mix all the spices together to create cajun spice mix.

3. Open bag of sweet potato tots and place onto baking sheet. Sprinkle with two teaspoons of spice mix and toss.

4. Bake according to package directions, being sure to toss midway through baking.

5. While tots are baking, stir sour cream together with brown sugar, honey and cinnamon. Pour into serving dish and scoop hot tots around dip and serve.

**Feel free to add more cayenne pepper for more of a kick.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/cajun-sweet-potato-tots-with-creamy-cinnamon-dip/

Ham and Cheese Buns

Soup and sandwiches seem to be a common meal for us these coooold winter days. I used the base recipe for these buns from my No Knead Refrigerator Rolls Recipe This is a refridgerator dough recipe and if I use the entire recipe it makes about 20-24 depending on how large you make it. Any dough recipe works well for this. These freeze well and are nice to have on hand.

Ingredients

4-41/2 cups flour
1/4 cup sugar 
1 tsp. salt
1 pkg. or 1 tbsp. instant yeast
2 cup very warm water
1/2 cup melted butter or margarine
3 beaten eggs
Mustard of your choice, I used Dijon
Ham slices
1- 1/12 cups Grated cheese, your choice, I used sharp cheddar cheese.

Directions

1. In a bowl combine 2 cups flour, sugar, salt and yeast. Blend well.

2. Add warm water, butter and eggs.

3. Blend at a low speed until well mixed, continue beating for two minutes.

4. Stir in remaining flour by hand until you have a stiff dough.

5. Cover dough with a plastic wrap and refrigerate for a minimum of two hour up to 4 days.

6. Take half the dough and roll into a large rectangle.

7. Spread the dough with your favorite mustard, top with slices of ham, and grated sharp cheddar cheese or whatever cheese you have on hand.

8. Roll up into a log and cut into 12 rolls.

9. Place onto a 9x13 pan.

10. Cover and rise for one hour.

11. Bake in a preheated oven @ 375 for 25-30 minutes or until golden brown. Watch your oven since every oven temperature is different.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/01/ham-and-cheese-buns.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I think I will try to stay under the limit this time. I'm feeling a little eleven o'clockish so I think a can of soup is in my near future. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam

what color or colors are you thinking? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam , I'm going to give it a go in the next couple of weeks .


----------



## EJS

Hi all. Can't remember if I said it yet so "Happy New Year". I spent last week trying to read along but got lost along the way--lol Thank you for the summary as it helped a lot. I spied some recipes I might try too--thank you Sam.
Grand kids started back to school on Thursday but then this crazy weather slipped in and schools were closed on Friday. They spent the day with me instead. Had me busy making hats for them. I have one yet to make but will have it finished in no time. Seems that has been my calling lately. Made a couple 'messy bun' hats for DD1, have a slouchy hat in the 'to do' for DGD1. Also working on a parrot, just need to assemble it. Crocheting up a storm it feels like. Nice to have it to keep me busy while I hibernate. It is 3:30 p.m. and only 28 F (wind chill makes it feel like 20). Bitter cold and I do not get along well. My feet feel like ice even with socks and slippers on. Need to plug in that heating pad.
I made potato soup last week. When grands were here I warmed it up but didn't have a lot left so added peas and carrots to it. They loved it! Need to get in the kitchen and get my beans on to cook in the pressure cooker. Making bean and bacon soup for tonight. My first attempt at homemade so will see how it turns out.

My DGD1 has her high school graduation on the 20th of this month (yes, early). I am so proud of all the hard work she has put into her education. I will be going up there for a week to celebrate her. DD1 is renting me a car (bless her) to get there. I will be bringing a load of stuff back that Z wants to give to her cousins here. She has decluttered her room 

my best wishes and warmest thoughts to all of you,
Evelyn


----------



## iamsam

84.2 according to the conversion chart i have. that is a lovely temperature unless your humidity is high - actually any temperature is too high if you have really high humidity. --- sam



darowil said:


> Was up around 40 still when left to pick up Elizabeth. What a rigmarole that turned out to be. David had left me the car to pick her up and then go and get him. Got to the car- no child seat. So off to get David first. Then back to get Elizabeth who was very near where I had started from of course. Headed off and got here. No key so back to Maryanne's we go to get the key. Eventually made it inside here. Elizabeth had slept almost all the time we drove around so I didn't rush putting her down. But when I did she went straight down with half a whimper.
> She picked up a cow (no not a live one! Just in case anyone wondered) cuddled and patted it. Mentioned it when Vick messaged me and she said Elizabeth had shown no interest in it before. Also showed us a cat in a book and said cat which was a first as well. Still not sure about Granddad though.
> 
> Any way I was giving a weather update! It is now only about 29. On the iPad so converting it not that easy. But under 80 I think. Still felt hot out though. Had hoped we could open up. Some nice days coming up. Round 80 for most of the week.


----------



## iamsam

our snow is still around also fran - just too cold for it to melt. at least the roads are bare. --- sam



FranVan said:


> The soup recipes look yummy. I could eat soup every day. But so comforting in the winter months. It has been so very cold here in Ohio. Plenty of sunshine but no warmth to it. The little bit of snow we have had doesn't melt the snow.


----------



## iamsam

another success story - i thought the cabbage/cranberry salad sounded so good - for any time of year. which chicken recipe did you use? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, chicken, cabbage, cranberry salad was luscious. DH had two helpings. My kinda meal, quick, easy, tasty.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping this year is a better year in every way.
> I hope you get to come here. Something to do with Marci's Gras already started, having to do with King Cake?
> 
> DH just got further information on the schedule for Panama. Most is fine but there is a dinner at the Ambassador's house. I feel like crying. I just don't know if I can handle something like that. I will try and find my courage, but it isn't there now. I like to stay in the background. I'm not going to let DH know how I feel as I don't want to let him down. Wish I was different. I wouldn't even know what they wear. I like seeing new places but wish it was just for vacation. Ok, DH just stopped by again and he had breakfast with a former student who is now in Columbia, South American and he to,d him that in Rio de Janiero, Brazil if they want your rings they will cut your fingers off to get them. This is not making me feel any better. I guess Columbia is a lot safer now as the drug lords have an agreement with the government and he feels safer there than many cities in the States.


I am sorry you're feeling overwhelmed, I know we've never met, but I would counsel, just be your usual caring self, and everyone will love you. At least you don't have my complexion, I can guarantee when I'm in overload, my cheeks go even brighter red!


----------



## iamsam

that is the best kind of snow to get. around long enough to ooh and aah about - maybe go out in it a little while - and then it is gone. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well our "snow storm" left a grand total of maybe 1/4 of an inch. Roads completely clear and temp is 31F (heat wave to many of you) and suppose to reach 38. No snow predicted for the remainder of the day and temps climbing through out the coming week. By next Friday we are suppose to hit 70F. All ya'll don't fall off your chairs/sofas laughing now. ⛄⛄ :sm09:
> 
> I will say that some areas about 2 hrs north of us did get 5 inches.


----------



## iamsam

excellent suggestion gwen - i've never used the paint with primer already in it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja you also might want to check into a paint that also has a primer already in it for good coverage or if the current green is pretty dark paint first with a primer you have tinted with the color you will be finally painting with. Just a thought.


----------



## iamsam

oh dear - what time was it? i'll have to go back and check. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, shouldn't you be asleep by now Sam? We are just getting up.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I am seriously thinking of not going. We were not told this and they knew we were already away for this convention. I can't see where my attending would be important and if it was then they should have let me know so I could plan to bring clothes other than clothes for a jazz festival. This makes me know that it is really only needed that DH be there. I'll let you know what happens, but that was really unfair to let us know at the very last minute. Won't make any difference to DH as he gave a lecture here here and is performing there so has appropriate casual clothing. Hoping that doesn't sound awful but I'm having a huge attack of shyness right now. Actually dreading dinner tonight. I don't have anything relevant to say. When he asks me what I am doing now I can say watching tv and knitting :sm06:
> I'm thankful but constantly being challenged. I thought I was getting over this the older I got but today I'm really feeling it. I need some chocolate ???? :sm23:


My heart goes out to you(((hugs)))


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry you're feeling overwhelmed, I know we've never met, but I would counsel, just be your usual caring self, and everyone will love you. At least you don't have my complexion, I can guarantee when I'm in overload, my cheeks go even brighter red!


Your rosy cheeks sound beautiful. I feel so at home on here. Hugs Julie and thank you


----------



## Lurker 2

Another good bunch of recipes, Fan knows of two US grocers here, so maybe we can get some of the ingredients, for once! Our breeds of potato are quite different from what US recipes state, for instance- be nice if one knew, floury, waxy, all purpose- oh well it's a bit hit and miss, especially with seasonings.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Your rosy cheeks sound beautiful. I feel so at home on here. Hugs Julie and thank you


Not when I've gone scarlet my dear!
Hugs back to you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> My heart goes out to you(((hugs)))


Norma thank you. I will see what happens when I get there and try and go with the flow and maybe overcome my fears. I like to stay in the hotel room at the convention and not see people. When I see them, I'm ok, but the thought of it is so hard. Yesterday I told this man, "Tell your wife I said hello if I see her." and the elevator doors closed. I couldn't believe I said that. I had ventured out to get some food for the room. Too funny. I do have to laugh about it as I'm sure he did. I won't go into some of the other things that happened, but some women just aren't very friendly. Even DH noticed it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I am seriously thinking of not going. We were not told this and they knew we were already away for this convention. I can't see where my attending would be important and if it was then they should have let me know so I could plan to bring clothes other than clothes for a jazz festival. This makes me know that it is really only needed that DH be there. I'll let you know what happens, but that was really unfair to let us know at the very last minute. Won't make any difference to DH as he gave a lecture here here and is performing there so has appropriate casual clothing. Hoping that doesn't sound awful but I'm having a huge attack of shyness right now. Actually dreading dinner tonight. I don't have anything relevant to say. When he asks me what I am doing now I can say watching tv and knitting :sm06:
> I'm thankful but constantly being challenged. I thought I was getting over this the older I got but today I'm really feeling it. I need some chocolate ???? :sm23:


Aww, chocolate is good! Have some! :sm11: Good luck with whatever you decide. I am sure you would be fine if you decide to go and probably would enjoy yourself but not worth getting yourself all worked up about it. As you say it would have been better if you had some more notice that this was happening. Big hugs. Look after you.


----------



## sugarsugar

EJS said:


> Hi all. Can't remember if I said it yet so "Happy New Year". I spent last week trying to read along but got lost along the way--lol Thank you for the summary as it helped a lot. I spied some recipes I might try too--thank you Sam.
> Grand kids started back to school on Thursday but then this crazy weather slipped in and schools were closed on Friday. They spent the day with me instead. Had me busy making hats for them. I have one yet to make but will have it finished in no time. Seems that has been my calling lately. Made a couple 'messy bun' hats for DD1, have a slouchy hat in the 'to do' for DGD1. Also working on a parrot, just need to assemble it. Crocheting up a storm it feels like. Nice to have it to keep me busy while I hibernate. It is 3:30 p.m. and only 28 F (wind chill makes it feel like 20). Bitter cold and I do not get along well. My feet feel like ice even with socks and slippers on. Need to plug in that heating pad.
> I made potato soup last week. When grands were here I warmed it up but didn't have a lot left so added peas and carrots to it. They loved it! Need to get in the kitchen and get my beans on to cook in the pressure cooker. Making bean and bacon soup for tonight. My first attempt at homemade so will see how it turns out.
> 
> My DGD1 has her high school graduation on the 20th of this month (yes, early). I am so proud of all the hard work she has put into her education. I will be going up there for a week to celebrate her. DD1 is renting me a car (bless her) to get there. I will be bringing a load of stuff back that Z wants to give to her cousins here. She has decluttered her room
> 
> my best wishes and warmest thoughts to all of you,
> Evelyn


Happy New Year. Congratulations to your DGD1 for all her hard work. Enjoy your week away.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I am seriously thinking of not going. We were not told this and they knew we were already away for this convention. I can't see where my attending would be important and if it was then they should have let me know so I could plan to bring clothes other than clothes for a jazz festival. This makes me know that it is really only needed that DH be there. I'll let you know what happens, but that was really unfair to let us know at the very last minute. Won't make any difference to DH as he gave a lecture here here and is performing there so has appropriate casual clothing. Hoping that doesn't sound awful but I'm having a huge attack of shyness right now. Actually dreading dinner tonight. I don't have anything relevant to say. When he asks me what I am doing now I can say watching tv and knitting :sm06:
> I'm thankful but constantly being challenged. I thought I was getting over this the older I got but today I'm really feeling it. I need some chocolate ???? :sm23:


Or, some beneits or bread pudding.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> 84.2 according to the conversion chart i have. that is a lovely temperature unless your humidity is high - actually any temperature is too high if you have really high humidity. --- sam


Yes. It is a nice temperature if it is during the day but not when it is the overnight temperature. :sm12:

The last couple of summers here the sun has felt so much more burning than it used to. It always feels at least 4c more than what the temperature actually is, I was thinking it was just me with my hot flushes etc, but everyone is saying the same thing. :sm19:

Its very windy here right now and it is trying to turn to the South (cool at this side of the world), so I have just opened up both outside doors. Good to have some better air.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto!


Cashmeregma said:


> Put tears in my eyes when you told of hugging that man and how much it means to be cared about. Those moments are worth more than any amount of money. Hugs to you dear Joy. Your name is so appropriate.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> that is the best kind of snow to get. around long enough to ooh and aah about - maybe go out in it a little while - and then it is gone. --- sam


Thats what I would like too. Just for a day or two though, I wouldnt like to have to live with it for long. But it is so pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love that! I'm going to go back and copy that pattern and add in your advise.


KateB said:


> I had a go at the rainbow honeycomb blanket that Sam posted the link to -
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/c...ail&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0eb19a68aa-60616885
> 
> but I found that it 'pulled' to much...... there are 6 rows where the same 2 stitches are slipped not knitted so by the sixth row the knitting is really puckered. So instead of slipping the stitches every row, I knitted them on the fourth row and that seems to have made it lie flatter. I should have taken a photo of the three rounds I'd done before I frogged it. Anyone else tried this blanket?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sassafras, I Should probably read further but checked on ravelry and found this: A Creative Approach to Jazz Piano Harmony that is by Daralene's husband.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Aww, chocolate is good! Have some! :sm11: Good luck with whatever you decide. I am sure you would be fine if you decide to go and probably would enjoy yourself but not worth getting yourself all worked up about it. As you say it would have been better if you had some more notice that this was happening. Big hugs. Look after you.


Yes, I'm going through my clothes. My mother became quite reclusive and I have a brother who is agoraphobic. I think I am fighting something like this. We will see how I do over the years to come. I've done pretty darn good and been in challenging positions with DH's jobs. Funny, as my jobs never put him in these positions, but my jobs actually enabled him to do what he is doing. Im fine just being at home now and being a grandma. Perhaps this is what part of life is about, constantly overcoming fear and improving. I know we never stop learning. Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I'm going through my clothes. My mother became quite reclusive and I have a brother who is agoraphobic. I think I am fighting something like this. We will see how I do over the years to come. I've done pretty darn good and been in challenging positions with DH's jobs. Funny, as my jobs never put him in these positions, but my jobs actually enabled him to do what he is doing. Im fine just being at home now and being a grandma. Perhaps this is what part of life is about, constantly overcoming fear and improving. I know we never stop learning. Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.


You have done amazing and you should be very proud of yourself! Go get em Daralene and enjoy yourself. :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom

5 45pm and I have finished the vest. 
Woot woot.

Ribster baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I'm going through my clothes. My mother became quite reclusive and I have a brother who is agoraphobic. I think I am fighting something like this. We will see how I do over the years to come. I've done pretty darn good and been in challenging positions with DH's jobs. Funny, as my jobs never put him in these positions, but my jobs actually enabled him to do what he is doing. Im fine just being at home now and being a grandma. Perhaps this is what part of life is about, constantly overcoming fear and improving. I know we never stop learning. Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.


You are a beautiful woman Daralene inside and out just be yourself and you will be a hit with everyone ,they are just people who you more than likely will never meet again so of no significance and if you do decide not to go that's OK too its your choice


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Is there a name for the type of unit you have. I definitely will look into that. I will also get a Bosch or Miele next time we get a dishwasher, thanks to tips on here.


I will look up the name & let you know


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Your rosy cheeks sound beautiful. I feel so at home on here. Hugs Julie and thank you


And I will second what a nice person you are!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> I love that! I'm going to go back and copy that pattern and add in your advise.


It's hard to explain, but the slipped stitches just didn't stretch to being slipped for 6 rows. I think I said I knitted them on the 4th row of the coloured honeycomb bit, but it was actually the 5th (right side) row. It meant carrying the outside colour along the row which was a pest, but doable. It's a very easy pattern really. I think I would also make the plain bottom border deeper too as mine has gone a bit curly, oh and I added 4 garter stitches along each outside edge to make the border rather than sew it on later.


----------



## iamsam

what colors are you using for the afghan? and that is a big undertaking - i have one about half done - one of the dear kitties peed on it - i'm debating about washing it on gentle or just th rowing it away and starting over. of course i could always unravel the peed on part. not something i am worrying about now. ---- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Sounds like you are having a wonderful time, Daralene. New Orleans is a trip that is on my DH's bucket list (and I'll have to tag along).
> Discovering what a small world it is Gwen. DH has an online friend he discusses fishing and plays some video games with who lives in a town called Loganis (? sp) that I think is near you.
> 2016 wasn't great for me for no specific reason but you are all an inspiration for me so far this year. Not only are the knitting and crocheting projects being organized and planned for, I just made a pot of broccoli cheese soup and the rolls are ready to go in the oven.
> Now back to crocheting afghan.


----------



## iamsam

what an adventure you are having daralene - and posh - the man puts his pants on one leg at a time just like i do - you can pull this off without even trying. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping this year is a better year in every way.
> I hope you get to come here. Something to do with Marci's Gras already started, having to do with King Cake?
> 
> DH just got further information on the schedule for Panama. Most is fine but there is a dinner at the Ambassador's house. I feel like crying. I just don't know if I can handle something like that. I will try and find my courage, but it isn't there now. I like to stay in the background. I'm not going to let DH know how I feel as I don't want to let him down. Wish I was different. I wouldn't even know what they wear. I like seeing new places but wish it was just for vacation. Ok, DH just stopped by again and he had breakfast with a former student who is now in Columbia, South American and he to,d him that in Rio de Janiero, Brazil if they want your rings they will cut your fingers off to get them. This is not making me feel any better. I guess Columbia is a lot safer now as the drug lords have an agreement with the government and he feels safer there than many cities in the States.


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> ............Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.


I think that would be an excellent way of putting it! :sm24:


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you evelyn - your hook must be smoking to get that many hats done.

that does sound cold for georgia - not sure how cold it is where gwen is. i've been cold today also - the temperature is around 18/20°. i'm also really tired and that doesn't help matters. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all. Can't remember if I said it yet so "Happy New Year". I spent last week trying to read along but got lost along the way--lol Thank you for the summary as it helped a lot. I spied some recipes I might try too--thank you Sam.
> Grand kids started back to school on Thursday but then this crazy weather slipped in and schools were closed on Friday. They spent the day with me instead. Had me busy making hats for them. I have one yet to make but will have it finished in no time. Seems that has been my calling lately. Made a couple 'messy bun' hats for DD1, have a slouchy hat in the 'to do' for DGD1. Also working on a parrot, just need to assemble it. Crocheting up a storm it feels like. Nice to have it to keep me busy while I hibernate. It is 3:30 p.m. and only 28 F (wind chill makes it feel like 20). Bitter cold and I do not get along well. My feet feel like ice even with socks and slippers on. Need to plug in that heating pad.
> I made potato soup last week. When grands were here I warmed it up but didn't have a lot left so added peas and carrots to it. They loved it! Need to get in the kitchen and get my beans on to cook in the pressure cooker. Making bean and bacon soup for tonight. My first attempt at homemade so will see how it turns out.
> 
> My DGD1 has her high school graduation on the 20th of this month (yes, early). I am so proud of all the hard work she has put into her education. I will be going up there for a week to celebrate her. DD1 is renting me a car (bless her) to get there. I will be bringing a load of stuff back that Z wants to give to her cousins here. She has decluttered her room
> 
> my best wishes and warmest thoughts to all of you,
> Evelyn


----------



## iamsam

don't ever doubt yourself daralene - if some women are nasty just remember - it's their loss - not yours. if you go to the dinner just be yourself - they will fight to sit beside you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I'm going through my clothes. My mother became quite reclusive and I have a brother who is agoraphobic. I think I am fighting something like this. We will see how I do over the years to come. I've done pretty darn good and been in challenging positions with DH's jobs. Funny, as my jobs never put him in these positions, but my jobs actually enabled him to do what he is doing. Im fine just being at home now and being a grandma. Perhaps this is what part of life is about, constantly overcoming fear and improving. I know we never stop learning. Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.


----------



## iamsam

very cute melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I have finished the vest.
> Woot woot.
> 
> Ribster baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam this week's recipes really hit home with me. Excellent choices IMHO. Can't wait to try the rolls; hope to make some up this weekend. Thanks!
> 
> For dinner I started a crock pot of potato soup around lunch time. It turned out really good if I do say so myself. Just cut up some russet potatoes (left skin on and put in crock pot), poured in a veggie broth, butter, chopped onions, cooked a pack of bacon & dumped in in, little salt and pepper and let it cook for about 4 hours on high. Added low fat milk, carton of sour cream and stirred it up. Thickened it up a bit with flour. Didn't measure anything really and turned out yummy. I love potato soup. Especially in the winter!
> 
> Rain is slowly moving into the area (it's 5:20 pm) but very slowly...just drizzling a little. News still says we will get 3-4 inches of snow. Suppose to gradually change from rain to ice and then snow overnight. We shall see. Marianne's area is to get 4-6 inches.
> 
> Have been working on tail section of the mermaid and went to take a nap. When will I learn to NEVER leave any knitting anywhere the pups can get to! Yep, one of them got hold of it and the skein and it was all over the living room. My fault. What really got to me this time was the portion knitted they chewed and ripped yarn so I went wadding into the frog pond. Will start that portion again shortly. New mantra....put your knitting in the chest/ottoman....
> 
> Sam so sorry about losing your yellow kitty. I'm sure the remaining kitties do miss him. We've apparently lost Socks, our elderly black and white kitty. Haven't seen her around in about 6 weeks now. Still have our solid black furball Josie.


I was just thinking I would like to make some potato/leek soup tomorrow. I have a bag of potatoes to cook up or dump, so better use them up. Too bad about your knitting. I have a tendency to leave mine lying around and luckily Candy hasn't chewed them.

I just heard on the news that North Georgia was getting a lot of bad weather. Is it affecting you? Hope not. It's miserably cold here. Haven't been out at all today although Candy's been out several times and keeps looking for a walk....no way. Mel's got a better constitution than me. She takes Deuce out in all kinds of weather.

Sorry that Socks has disappeared and Sam, I'm so sorry about the loss of your yellow kitty. It's so heartbreaking to lose a fur baby.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> kaye and liz - the pattern is what you see in the picture - using the chart below - it is just a new pattern stitch for you to try.
> 
> the plain sweater is used in a knitting class which you can get for free i think. --- sam


It is lovely and I'll keep it for a future project.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I have finished the vest.
> Woot woot.
> 
> Ribster baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size


Very cute! Love the color, pink is my favorite color.


----------



## Fan

Hi everyone, We went to see Rogue One Star Wars movie and it was good as was expected.
This morning have been to Spotlight store for a cable needle. I need to use one for the jumper project from Touch Yarns store. I'm going to make the black bolero one first then get onto the jumper after that.
It's been many years since I did cables so will need to do some practice before tackling it on jumper.
Caught up with our adopted sister Faye, and saw what the children did for her Christmas gift. It's a collage of photos of them all including new baby Scarlett and put into a picture frame. It's really super and something to be treasured.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> painting is easy sonja - just time consuming. buy good brushes and good rollers - and good paint - they make all the difference. if i could i would send gary over to paint for you - he dies an excellent job. --- sam


My walls are all painted a beige and there are so many colours you can use as accents. You wouldn't think that grey would look good but it does. I have accents of turquoise (depending on the season) or scarlet.


----------



## budasha

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Well, my goal for this week is to try and keep up with this thread, lost track last week! But, it was a fairly busy week. Went to the movies with hubby, played in a pokemon tournament (out of three matches, I managed to win once... better than not at all, LOL), went to see Phantom of the Opera in Chicago with my son's school choir group, it was great, in spite of having to chaperone him and four girls in the middle of Chicago...
> 
> Had therapy yesterday for my shoulder, not making much progress, still aching quite a bit, but could be partly from the cold weather we are having. Was a "balmy" 0 degrees this morning. Looking more and more like I am going to have to have this rotator cuff tear repaired. Bah hum bug.
> 
> Decided to take the advise I got here and practice sock making with some worsted weight yarn I had on hand before getting in to my new yarn. Working on a pattern using the magic circle, which seems a lot easier to work with than trying to maneuver 4-5 needles at once. Also learned how to do a twisted german cast on, seems to work well. Got the cuff and ankle done, and the heel flap done, will start working on the heel turning and gusset on my lunch break tonight.


Would like to know what you decide on the rotator cuff repair. I've been putting it off for 5 years and I think it's getting to the point where I have to make a decision.


----------



## budasha

jheiens said:


> We've had snow, more snow, rain, wind, and temps in the low single digits with wind chills below zero for the last 2 days/nights. Tonight is predicted to be even lower with a wind chill of -13F. Nothing like jumping into bitter cold weather without any lead-up into it. Golly, but this is a drastic change. It was so frigid that we had only 8 of the regulars show up for lunch at Elm today because most of them walk, lacking funds for any form of transportation. Even second- or third-hand bicycles are stolen regularly by those who lack even that transportation. We knew it was bitter cold but figured that there might be more than 8 so we prepped food and hot coffee and cold juice for nearly 40, just in case. Lots of soup left as well as drinks. I may put out the coffee and some pastries for any who come in and need the extra calories just to keep body and soul together. Cold, bagged lunches will only help just of far in keeping warm as we are out of chips and ''fillers'', that is granola bars, candy, energy bars, etc.
> 
> One of our young black men came into lunch for the first time in a week. When I confronted him about his absence and safety over this last week, he grinned hugely and hugged me tightly. Obviously, knowing someone cares for you and your safety is as reassuring to young men in the 'hood as to our own kids and grands, right?
> 
> I've been waking about 5 AM most of the week and it is catching up with me. I'm getting sleepy and must go help Tim get himself ready for bed also. He and Don have requested cranberry/orange scones for breakfast; and I need to get Tim out the door and on our way to Elm by about 9:30 AM. So I'd better get the chores finished and off to bed for us.
> 
> All y'all take care and be safe and comfortable tonight. I love all of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sounds like you're having terrible weather. Stay safe.


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> 9:15pm and I am caught up with last week's ktp and now I am caught up here as well. It was beautifully sunny today but very bitter cold.
> 
> I worked on the baby vest today for a while but not completed yet. Hopefully I will get it done tomorrow and sewn up. Then I will post a picture.
> 
> Sam the potato soup sounds delicious. Gwen yours sound yummy as well.
> 
> Glad to see pics from Daralene. The food looks so decadent.
> 
> I am out of the shower a bit ago and getting my warm jammies on. Seeing as I will have to take Deuce out another time or two before bed I wanna be warm. I got a Chewbacca onesie for Christmas. That should keep me warm. Will have to take a pic of it tomorrow as well.
> 
> Made a few calls today inviting people for Sunday. Gages birthday is on the 10th (Tuesday ) and with them going back to school on Monday and people working I will have a get together on Sunday of family and friends. Will make Chili for the grown ups and order pizza for the kids. I can't believe he is going to be 12.
> 
> Check in later on before bed.


Hope everything goes well for Gage's birthday dinner tomorrow. The food sounds great. I had pizza for my lunch today.


----------



## budasha

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I'm with you. I have painted rooms, removed popcorn ceiling etc. Kaye's right, worse part is the taping, moving furniture. But with fm last time I painted I was limited to one wall a day. Then froze brush, roller for next day.


My real estate lady called. She has a client who would like to downsize and wondered if they could see my place. I don't mind but there are no units for sale now that I know of.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't have Sams here, is it kind of like Costco?


Yes it is Bonnie. I was in one in Tucson.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you for all the encouraging words. I probably need to practice being a good listener more than worrying about what I will say. I can't believe I brought a skirt. It isn't fancy but I have a fancy blouse I can wear with it. I haven't worn that skirt in years so if it fits I can use that. I must have grabbed it with the lighter blouse. I will have to model it for you. It is really old but with the blouse, I don't think anyone would notice it.


----------



## flyty1n

budasha said:


> My real estate lady called. She has a client who would like to downsize and wondered if they could see my place. I don't mind but there are no units for sale now that I know of.


Tell her that there is a fee for disturbing you in your home. Then if she is legitimate, and willing to pay, set up a very short walk through. This is used here by criminals to get into your home. Check her out first is my advice. The fact that there are no units for sale right now makes me very skeptical.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you April! My brother called yesterday as he had received his copy. He was thrilled and had the exact reaction I expected. He called and left a voice message and I could tell he was all choked up saying again how special it was and that he had read it completely and loved it. I knew he would. I'm so glad I did it.


How wonderful that he loved the book. It makes your effort so worthwhile.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Tell her that there is a fee for disturbing you in your home. Then if she is legitimate, and willing to pay, set up a very short walk through. This is used here by criminals to get into your home. Check her out first is my advice. The fact that there are no units for sale right now makes me very skeptical.


Good thinking. :sm24:


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the dome where people stayed during the deadly flooding here. This is a photo taken from the elevator in our hotel. it is sunny today but 28f here. I'm used to this but the
> People here aren't. I really don't have the clothing for this weather but have a sweater, shawl and scarf. Using it even while walking in the hotel. One of those modern hotels that has no ceiling till the top floor so becomes very cold and windy. DH is busy with former students and fellow colleagues from varying universities. DH's publisher rep came from Germany with his books and sold out within the first minutes after they did the interview. Sure wish she had brought more as
> My feeling is this was the main time for selling it. Oh well. At least she was pleased and excited about his next book. That's good news.


Congratulations on the sale of your DH's books.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping this year is a better year in every way.
> I hope you get to come here. Something to do with Marci's Gras already started, having to do with King Cake?
> 
> DH just got further information on the schedule for Panama. Most is fine but there is a dinner at the Ambassador's house. I feel like crying. I just don't know if I can handle something like that. I will try and find my courage, but it isn't there now. I like to stay in the background. I'm not going to let DH know how I feel as I don't want to let him down. Wish I was different. I wouldn't even know what they wear. I like seeing new places but wish it was just for vacation. Ok, DH just stopped by again and he had breakfast with a former student who is now in Columbia, South American and he to,d him that in Rio de Janiero, Brazil if they want your rings they will cut your fingers off to get them. This is not making me feel any better. I guess Columbia is a lot safer now as the drug lords have an agreement with the government and he feels safer there than many cities in the States.


I don't think Panama is as bad as Colombia or Rio. There's no reason for you to be concerned about dinner at the Ambassador's house. They're only people like us. Just wear a nice dress or pant suit, whatever you have. Just relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I am seriously thinking of not going. We were not told this and they knew we were already away for this convention. I can't see where my attending would be important and if it was then they should have let me know so I could plan to bring clothes other than clothes for a jazz festival. This makes me know that it is really only needed that DH be there. I'll let you know what happens, but that was really unfair to let us know at the very last minute. Won't make any difference to DH as he gave a lecture here here and is performing there so has appropriate casual clothing. Hoping that doesn't sound awful but I'm having a huge attack of shyness right now. Actually dreading dinner tonight. I don't have anything relevant to say. When he asks me what I am doing now I can say watching tv and knitting :sm06:
> I'm thankful but constantly being challenged. I thought I was getting over this the older I got but today I'm really feeling it. I need some chocolate ???? :sm23:


I'm sorry you're so apprehensive about the dinner. You always sound so outgoing, more so than me. I thought this would be a walk in the park for you. Since it's 7 p.m. my time, you're probably getting ready. Wish all goes well tonight.


----------



## budasha

flyty1n said:


> Tell her that there is a fee for disturbing you in your home. Then if she is legitimate, and willing to pay, set up a very short walk through. This is used here by criminals to get into your home. Check her out first is my advice. The fact that there are no units for sale right now makes me very skeptical.


I trust my real estate lady (she's more of a friend now). We have talked about this couple for a while but I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just made the Chicken and Cranberry Salad with Lemon Poppy Seed Dressing recipe and am sitting here eating it.....yummy indeed. I will confess I cheated on the dressing. I had a bottle of Poppy Seed Dressing (lite) and I took it, added some dijon, honey, lemon juice and mixed it up. Also left out the green onions as we don't usually eat them. Very good dish; DH is really enjoying it too. Oh, I didn't have a deli roasted chicken but left over baked chicken thighs that I used for the meat in this. Excellent taste all around.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam was just skyping with SugarSugar/Cathy and we were talking about scones so will definitely try the cranberry scones recipe you posted. Also want to give the lemon and spaghetti recipe so both of these are pinned.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I'm going through my clothes. My mother became quite reclusive and I have a brother who is agoraphobic. I think I am fighting something like this. We will see how I do over the years to come. I've done pretty darn good and been in challenging positions with DH's jobs. Funny, as my jobs never put him in these positions, but my jobs actually enabled him to do what he is doing. Im fine just being at home now and being a grandma. Perhaps this is what part of life is about, constantly overcoming fear and improving. I know we never stop learning. Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.[/quot
> 
> Absolutely, and say it proudly.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It may cost a little more but well worth it. I've had very good results with it.


thewren said:


> excellent suggestion gwen - i've never used the paint with primer already in it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Daralene having met you I can imagine you fitting in beautifully what ever group you are in. You are so warm and loving and gracious not to mention a wonderful conversationalist. As far as dress goes...you would look lovely in anything you wore. Whatever you decide just go for it and be comfortable. If you choose not to attend it is their loss, not yours for sure! You are a treasure!



sugarsugar said:


> You have done amazing and you should be very proud of yourself! Go get em Daralene and enjoy yourself. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Adorable Melody!


gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I have finished the vest.
> Woot woot.
> 
> Ribster baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size


----------



## Gweniepooh

Amen! And if they are nasty you don't need to get to know them anyway!!!



thewren said:


> don't ever doubt yourself daralene - if some women are nasty just remember - it's their loss - not yours. if you go to the dinner just be yourself - they will fight to sit beside you. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good advise Joyce. That does sound sketchy if no units are available.


flyty1n said:


> Tell her that there is a fee for disturbing you in your home. Then if she is legitimate, and willing to pay, set up a very short walk through. This is used here by criminals to get into your home. Check her out first is my advice. The fact that there are no units for sale right now makes me very skeptical.


----------



## flyty1n

budasha said:


> I trust my real estate lady (she's more of a friend now). We have talked about this couple for a while but I appreciate your advice.


Good that you really know her..that makes a great difference,


----------



## Poledra65

Trip to Denver was good, got home about an hour and half ago, had to stop at Marla's and pick up the puppies, she had Ryssa and Gizmo gorgeous the day. Ã°ÂÂÂ

Got the slippers finished and about 8-9inchws done on the wrap. I'll felt the slippers tonight or tomorrow and then post a pic again.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you April! My brother called yesterday as he had received his copy. He was thrilled and had the exact reaction I expected. He called and left a voice message and I could tell he was all choked up saying again how special it was and that he had read it completely and loved it. I knew he would. I'm so glad I did it.


That's fantastic!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> I had a go at the rainbow honeycomb blanket that Sam posted the link to -
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/c...ail&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0eb19a68aa-60616885
> 
> but I found that it 'pulled' to much...... there are 6 rows where the same 2 stitches are slipped not knitted so by the sixth row the knitting is really puckered. So instead of slipping the stitches every row, I knitted them on the fourth row and that seems to have made it lie flatter. I should have taken a photo of the three rounds I'd done before I frogged it. Anyone else tried this blanket?


I like that, it's very pretty. 
I haven't tried a blanket but I used the honeycomb stitch to make black and yellow fingerless gloves a couple years ago.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the dome where people stayed during the deadly flooding here. This is a photo taken from the elevator in our hotel. it is sunny today but 28f here. I'm used to this but the
> People here aren't. I really don't have the clothing for this weather but have a sweater, shawl and scarf. Using it even while walking in the hotel. One of those modern hotels that has no ceiling till the top floor so becomes very cold and windy. DH is busy with former students and fellow colleagues from varying universities. DH's publisher rep came from Germany with his books and sold out within the first minutes after they did the interview. Sure wish she had brought more as
> My feeling is this was the main time for selling it. Oh well. At least she was pleased and excited about his next book. That's good news.


Congratulations on DH's book selling out!!!!! That's fabulous! 
Goodness, that's really chilly for New Orleans, drink lots of hot liquids. And soup, soup is good when it's cold, you don't need to find your cold again.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Poledra65 said:


> Trip to Denver was good, got home about an hour and half ago, had to stop at Marla's and pick up the puppies, she had Ryssa and Gizmo gorgeous the day. Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Got the slippers finished and about 8-9inchws done on the wrap. I'll felt the slippers tonight or tomorrow and then post a pic again.


Looking good so far! Love the color combination.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Just made the Chicken and Cranberry Salad with Lemon Poppy Seed Dressing recipe and am sitting here eating it.....yummy indeed. I will confess I cheated on the dressing. I had a bottle of Poppy Seed Dressing (lite) and I took it, added some dijon, honey, lemon juice and mixed it up. Also left out the green onions as we don't usually eat them. Very good dish; DH is really enjoying it too. Oh, I didn't have a deli roasted chicken but left over baked chicken thighs that I used for the meat in this. Excellent taste all around.


Sounds yummy, glad you enjoyed it. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam was just skyping with SugarSugar/Cathy and we were talking about scones so will definitely try the cranberry scones recipe you posted. Also want to give the lemon and spaghetti recipe so both of these are pinned.


 :sm24: It was so great to have a good old chat with you on Skype today. We covered all sorts of topics today including wild animals in our areas. LOL.


----------



## grandma sherry

Daralene I am sure you fit in to any setting. You are a charming lady at the tea party.

Mel I love the pink vest, such a pretty colour.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping this year is a better year in every way.
> I hope you get to come here. Something to do with Marci's Gras already started, having to do with King Cake?
> 
> DH just got further information on the schedule for Panama. Most is fine but there is a dinner at the Ambassador's house. I feel like crying. I just don't know if I can handle something like that. I will try and find my courage, but it isn't there now. I like to stay in the background. I'm not going to let DH know how I feel as I don't want to let him down. Wish I was different. I wouldn't even know what they wear. I like seeing new places but wish it was just for vacation. Ok, DH just stopped by again and he had breakfast with a former student who is now in Columbia, South American and he to,d him that in Rio de Janiero, Brazil if they want your rings they will cut your fingers off to get them. This is not making me feel any better. I guess Columbia is a lot safer now as the drug lords have an agreement with the government and he feels safer there than many cities in the States.


Daralene, breathe, you can do this, they are just people and if you start to panic, just imagine them in their underwear, don't know how well that works but it's what I was always told, just don't start to giggle. But I do understand your nervousness over it. 
Columbia has gotten much safer over the last few years, David and I watched a show about the changes in Columbia. Now Rio is another matter, the crime there if I remember what I've heard, has gone up tremendously, I'm really glad you aren't going to Rio.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I think they are waiting till this presentation of the book is over at the Convention to offer it. Not sure what they do, just guessing.


Isn't it exciting that he's published? So cool.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I avoid spotlights too, so encourage you to see that the spotlight is on music and you and Bill are in the footlights. Will you feel better about going if you think of it as an adventure? You can call the US consulate for a briefing on appropriate dress and the people whi will be there. Maybe even something on YouTube. I think that will build your curiosity to go. From what I hear of the country, it's fairly casual. You're a beautiful interesting person and they'll love meeting you.


Great idea!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I am seriously thinking of not going. We were not told this and they knew we were already away for this convention. I can't see where my attending would be important and if it was then they should have let me know so I could plan to bring clothes other than clothes for a jazz festival. This makes me know that it is really only needed that DH be there. I'll let you know what happens, but that was really unfair to let us know at the very last minute. Won't make any difference to DH as he gave a lecture here here and is performing there so has appropriate casual clothing. Hoping that doesn't sound awful but I'm having a huge attack of shyness right now. Actually dreading dinner tonight. I don't have anything relevant to say. When he asks me what I am doing now I can say watching tv and knitting :sm06:
> I'm thankful but constantly being challenged. I thought I was getting over this the older I got but today I'm really feeling it. I need some chocolate ???? :sm23:


You, my dear, are the Household Efficiency Administrator, you are also the Travel Director, you plan all the trips, make all arrangements, you have enough experience with that that you could start your own business. lol
You are very interesting, and you have been reading some really interesting books lately too. 
Whether you decide to go to the Ambassador's dinner or not, you are a very interesting person in your own right, with plenty of different interests. 
HUGS!!!!!!
We've got your back either way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Can't wait to see them felted. Colors are perfect for fairy slippers!


Poledra65 said:


> Trip to Denver was good, got home about an hour and half ago, had to stop at Marla's and pick up the puppies, she had Ryssa and Gizmo gorgeous the day. Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Got the slippers finished and about 8-9inchws done on the wrap. I'll felt the slippers tonight or tomorrow and then post a pic again.


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> Hi all. Can't remember if I said it yet so "Happy New Year". I spent last week trying to read along but got lost along the way--lol Thank you for the summary as it helped a lot. I spied some recipes I might try too--thank you Sam.
> Grand kids started back to school on Thursday but then this crazy weather slipped in and schools were closed on Friday. They spent the day with me instead. Had me busy making hats for them. I have one yet to make but will have it finished in no time. Seems that has been my calling lately. Made a couple 'messy bun' hats for DD1, have a slouchy hat in the 'to do' for DGD1. Also working on a parrot, just need to assemble it. Crocheting up a storm it feels like. Nice to have it to keep me busy while I hibernate. It is 3:30 p.m. and only 28 F (wind chill makes it feel like 20). Bitter cold and I do not get along well. My feet feel like ice even with socks and slippers on. Need to plug in that heating pad.
> I made potato soup last week. When grands were here I warmed it up but didn't have a lot left so added peas and carrots to it. They loved it! Need to get in the kitchen and get my beans on to cook in the pressure cooker. Making bean and bacon soup for tonight. My first attempt at homemade so will see how it turns out.
> 
> My DGD1 has her high school graduation on the 20th of this month (yes, early). I am so proud of all the hard work she has put into her education. I will be going up there for a week to celebrate her. DD1 is renting me a car (bless her) to get there. I will be bringing a load of stuff back that Z wants to give to her cousins here. She has decluttered her room
> 
> my best wishes and warmest thoughts to all of you,
> Evelyn


It's good you've just been busy and not got the crud. 
Congrats to your DGD!! And wonderful on your DD for renting you a car, have a good, fun, and safe trip! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Need to send Alice to one of you....I am so aggravated at her. Had a closed package of yarn sitting on ottoman...closed mind you...it went and took a nap. Little rat opened the package and took out not 1 but 2 skeins of the yarn I'd been waiting on. When I got up I saw one skein on the sofa and freaked. Couldn't find the other skein (a cafe au lait color). Yes, that was me the neighbors heard cursing as I in the dark with a flash light followed the yarn half way across two acres gathering it up. Have been sitting for about 45 min now trying to find one end or the other so I could begin to untangle it. Still can't find an end....stuffed in in the ottoman for later; too pissed off right now. Ordered a skein on amazon so I would have it Tues when I had planned on starting the pattern (Coffee Shop Wrap using Lion Brand 24/7) She is worse than any cat....what is it with this dog and my yarn!!!! I stupidly thought an unopened package would be safe; I mean you couldn't even see that it was yarn! All I can say is thank goodness my craft room is gated so she can't get in there. If she ever jumps over the gate we are looking at a disaster!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I am seriously thinking of not going. We were not told this and they knew we were already away for this convention. I can't see where my attending would be important and if it was then they should have let me know so I could plan to bring clothes other than clothes for a jazz festival. This makes me know that it is really only needed that DH be there. I'll let you know what happens, but that was really unfair to let us know at the very last minute. Won't make any difference to DH as he gave a lecture here here and is performing there so has appropriate casual clothing. Hoping that doesn't sound awful but I'm having a huge attack of shyness right now. Actually dreading dinner tonight. I don't have anything relevant to say. When he asks me what I am doing now I can say watching tv and knitting :sm06:
> I'm thankful but constantly being challenged. I thought I was getting over this the older I got but today I'm really feeling it. I need some chocolate ???? :sm23:


I'm sorry you are being stressed by this, don't let it spoil your time away. I'm sure whatever you wear would be fine


----------



## Gweniepooh

I really enjoyed it too!


sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: It was so great to have a good old chat with you on Skype today. We covered all sorts of topics today including wild animals in our areas. LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay I'm off to work on the newest mermaid project. TTYL....I'm breathing deep....in one, two, three, out one two three.....Hugs to everyone! And yes, have allowed Alice to sit next to me again.....in one, two, three...out one, two, three.....


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, not at my sunny best with rainy weather we've had so just roasted chicken plain with baked potato the night before.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I'm going through my clothes. My mother became quite reclusive and I have a brother who is agoraphobic. I think I am fighting something like this. We will see how I do over the years to come. I've done pretty darn good and been in challenging positions with DH's jobs. Funny, as my jobs never put him in these positions, but my jobs actually enabled him to do what he is doing. Im fine just being at home now and being a grandma. Perhaps this is what part of life is about, constantly overcoming fear and improving. I know we never stop learning. Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.


Darn tootin', those are not things to take lightly, and it was a lot of hard work. 
Harvard, wow, that's impressive for sure.


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, thank you for checking on Bill's book. I have cd I love.


----------



## sassafras123

Gweniepooh said:


> Just made the Chicken and Cranberry Salad with Lemon Poppy Seed Dressing recipe and am sitting here eating it.....yummy indeed. I will confess I cheated on the dressing. I had a bottle of Poppy Seed Dressing (lite) and I took it, added some dijon, honey, lemon juice and mixed it up. Also left out the green onions as we don't usually eat them. Very good dish; DH is really enjoying it too. Oh, I didn't have a deli roasted chicken but left over baked chicken thighs that I used for the meat in this. Excellent taste all around.


Gwen, glad you liked salad. I cheated on dressing as had my own oil/vinegar dressing made up. I had roasted chicken the night before so that was handy. We also had it for lunch today.


----------



## Bonnie7591

EJS said:


> Hi all. Can't remember if I said it yet so "Happy New Year". I spent last week trying to read along but got lost along the way--lol Thank you for the summary as it helped a lot. I spied some recipes I might try too--thank you Sam.
> Grand kids started back to school on Thursday but then this crazy weather slipped in and schools were closed on Friday. They spent the day with me instead. Had me busy making hats for them. I have one yet to make but will have it finished in no time. Seems that has been my calling lately. Made a couple 'messy bun' hats for DD1, have a slouchy hat in the 'to do' for DGD1. Also working on a parrot, just need to assemble it. Crocheting up a storm it feels like. Nice to have it to keep me busy while I hibernate. It is 3:30 p.m. and only 28 F (wind chill makes it feel like 20). Bitter cold and I do not get along well. My feet feel like ice even with socks and slippers on. Need to plug in that heating pad.
> I made potato soup last week. When grands were here I warmed it up but didn't have a lot left so added peas and carrots to it. They loved it! Need to get in the kitchen and get my beans on to cook in the pressure cooker. Making bean and bacon soup for tonight. My first attempt at homemade so will see how it turns out.
> 
> My DGD1 has her high school graduation on the 20th of this month (yes, early). I am so proud of all the hard work she has put into her education. I will be going up there for a week to celebrate her. DD1 is renting me a car (bless her) to get there. I will be bringing a load of stuff back that Z wants to give to her cousins here. She has decluttered her room
> 
> my best wishes and warmest thoughts to all of you,
> Evelyn


Congratulations to your GD, does she have plans for further education?

I love home made soup, wish my DH did as well but he prefers canned mushroom, yuk!

Nice of your daughter to rent you a car, enjoy the visit


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, so fun to fit in skirt you haven't worn for years.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to send Alice to one of you....I am so aggravated at her. Had a closed package of yarn sitting on ottoman...closed mind you...it went and took a nap. Little rat opened the package and took out not 1 but 2 skeins of the yarn I'd been waiting on. When I got up I saw one skein on the sofa and freaked. Couldn't find the other skein (a cafe au lait color). Yes, that was me the neighbors heard cursing as I in the dark with a flash light followed the yarn half way across two acres gathering it up. Have been sitting for about 45 min now trying to find one end or the other so I could begin to untangle it. Still can't find an end....stuffed in in the ottoman for later; too pissed off right now. Ordered a skein on amazon so I would have it Tues when I had planned on starting the pattern (Coffee Shop Wrap using Lion Brand 24/7) She is worse than any cat....what is it with this dog and my yarn!!!! I stupidly thought an unopened package would be safe; I mean you couldn't even see that it was yarn! All I can say is thank goodness my craft room is gated so she can't get in there. If she ever jumps over the gate we are looking at a disaster!


My Lucy can smell yarn, I swear. And if I wrap it in a ball, it is even worse. In her mind, anything that is a ball is hers. She will even grab it while I am sitting on the sofa knitting with it. Brazen little stinkers... LOL


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I have finished the vest.
> Woot woot.
> 
> Ribster baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size


That's adorable.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Another good bunch of recipes, Fan knows of two US grocers here, so maybe we can get some of the ingredients, for once! Our breeds of potato are quite different from what US recipes state, for instance- be nice if one knew, floury, waxy, all purpose- oh well it's a bit hit and miss, especially with seasonings.


I never thought about you not having "regular" potatoes. Many people here like Yukon gold, which are yellowish, I don't like them. I grow white & red skinned potatoes that are very white inside & are good for everything. The banana potatoes I grow are much dryer inside & only good for frying or roasting, I think


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> good to hear from you evelyn - your hook must be smoking to get that many hats done.
> 
> that does sound cold for georgia - not sure how cold it is where gwen is. i've been cold today also - the temperature is around 18/20°. i'm also really tired and that doesn't help matters. --- sam


When it's really cold, I get really tired and just want to sleep, I think it's my body's way of dealing.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the encouraging words. I probably need to practice being a good listener more than worrying about what I will say. I can't believe I brought a skirt. It isn't fancy but I have a fancy blouse I can wear with it. I haven't worn that skirt in years so if it fits I can use that. I must have grabbed it with the lighter blouse. I will have to model it for you. It is really old but with the blouse, I don't think anyone would notice it.


They don't know it's an old skirt, so as long as you're comfy in it, go for it, a power suit should be comfortable so that you are confident in it, so should a power skirt. :sm24:


----------



## cindygecko

thewren said:


> of course i could always unravel the peed on part. not something i am worrying about now. ---- sam


Sam your barn cats sound alot like the cats I have here. There's only three of them but I feed them and when it got cold I let them in the house silly me, we had the same sort of toileting problems here. I went and bought a cat house that's heated for them and finally got them moved back outside.

Of course the opposums are hungry too and love cat food, there are two of them, I know they aren't the cutest but oh well, I feed them anyhow. The only other hungry critter that comes on my porch looking for food is the skunk.

I don't care to feed him very much.

Well anyhow. Your stories about the kitties made me laugh tonight.

Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> It may cost a little more but well worth it. I've had very good results with it.


That's what I used when I painted too, seems to be holding up pretty well. I do need to wash the walls come spring though, well, I need to do it before then but I'm procrastiknitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> You are a beautiful woman Daralene inside and out just be yourself and you will be a hit with everyone ,they are just people who you more than likely will never meet again so of no significance and if you do decide not to go that's OK too its your choice


????????


----------



## Poledra65

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Looking good so far! Love the color combination.


Thank you, my niece (turned 15 today) had asked for pink and green like Tinker Bell, so I think this is close. lol
This pair is for the 12 year old across the street, I'll do Carly's after I finish all the stuff I need to finish from Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't wait to see them felted. Colors are perfect for fairy slippers!


Thank you, I thought so too, one slipper takes about a day, or would if I didn't frog the heel on the 2nd one 3 times. :sm16: 
Kept forgetting where I was, not hard, I was just brainless. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> Would like to know what you decide on the rotator cuff repair. I've been putting it off for 5 years and I think it's getting to the point where I have to make a decision.


I think I mentioned before, the sooner it's fixed, the better the result will be, my DH had his fixed after 6 months & never has pain, mine was a chronic thing for years before fixed & still bothers me


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> My real estate lady called. She has a client who would like to downsize and wondered if they could see my place. I don't mind but there are no units for sale now that I know of.


Weird she wants to show yours when it's not for sale. Are you in a town house or condo?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the encouraging words. I probably need to practice being a good listener more than worrying about what I will say. I can't believe I brought a skirt. It isn't fancy but I have a fancy blouse I can wear with it. I haven't worn that skirt in years so if it fits I can use that. I must have grabbed it with the lighter blouse. I will have to model it for you. It is really old but with the blouse, I don't think anyone would notice it.


You always look like a million bucks in every picture I've seen????


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to send Alice to one of you....I am so aggravated at her. Had a closed package of yarn sitting on ottoman...closed mind you...it went and took a nap. Little rat opened the package and took out not 1 but 2 skeins of the yarn I'd been waiting on. When I got up I saw one skein on the sofa and freaked. Couldn't find the other skein (a cafe au lait color). Yes, that was me the neighbors heard cursing as I in the dark with a flash light followed the yarn half way across two acres gathering it up. Have been sitting for about 45 min now trying to find one end or the other so I could begin to untangle it. Still can't find an end....stuffed in in the ottoman for later; too pissed off right now. Ordered a skein on amazon so I would have it Tues when I had planned on starting the pattern (Coffee Shop Wrap using Lion Brand 24/7) She is worse than any cat....what is it with this dog and my yarn!!!! I stupidly thought an unopened package would be safe; I mean you couldn't even see that it was yarn! All I can say is thank goodness my craft room is gated so she can't get in there. If she ever jumps over the gate we are looking at a disaster!


Grey will do that if he can get away with it, he finds yarn I don't even know where. He drug out two skeins of Cascade 220 and it too me about 3 days each to roll up once I dug them out of the tote I shoved them into, I was sooooo mad. 
Dogs especially can sell natural fibers and no they seem to be able to smell something in Acrylics too that is yummy smelling, and she's probably got a pretty darn good nose on her. 
If that ever happened, I don't even want to think about that, I see you sitting on the floor amidst miles of yarn, in absolute shock, I would be anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591

flyty1n said:


> Tell her that there is a fee for disturbing you in your home. Then if she is legitimate, and willing to pay, set up a very short walk through. This is used here by criminals to get into your home. Check her out first is my advice. The fact that there are no units for sale right now makes me very skeptical.


Good advise, I would never have thought of that


----------



## Poledra65

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My Lucy can smell yarn, I swear. And if I wrap it in a ball, it is even worse. In her mind, anything that is a ball is hers. She will even grab it while I am sitting on the sofa knitting with it. Brazen little stinkers... LOL


Oh my, she's is brave. lol


----------



## Poledra65

cindygecko said:


> Sam your barn cats sound alot like the cats I have here. There's only three of them but I feed them and when it got cold I let them in the house silly me, we had the same sort of toileting problems here. I went and bought a cat house that's heated for them and finally got them moved back outside.
> 
> Of course the opposums are hungry too and love cat food, there are two of them, I know they aren't the cutest but oh well, I feed them anyhow. The only other hungry critter that comes on my porch looking for food is the skunk.
> 
> I don't care to feed him very much.
> 
> Well anyhow. Your stories about the kitties made me laugh tonight.
> 
> Happy knitting everyone!


LOL! The opposums, are funny, when we lived in Texas, Christopher had an old car that had been sitting and he was trying to get it going, opened up the hood and a opposum had built a nest for itself in there. Bless my DH and my son, they felt bad for taking it's home so they boxed it up, took it down by the creek and built it a house from stuff they found, even put a rug in it for him. lolol I wonder how long that he lived in that little home, I like to think he lived to be an old one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My Lucy can smell yarn, I swear. And if I wrap it in a ball, it is even worse. In her mind, anything that is a ball is hers. She will even grab it while I am sitting on the sofa knitting with it. Brazen little stinkers... LOL


Kimber got hold if one of my felted dryer balls yesterday, I must have dropped it when I pulled the clothes from the dryer, it's pretty mangled. She usually doesn't touch anything we haven't given to her, maybe she thought it was a regular ball


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I mentioned before, the sooner it's fixed, the better the result will be, my DH had his fixed after 6 months & never has pain, mine was a chronic thing for years before fixed & still bothers me


Mine is a more of a chronic issue, can't really pinpoint the exact point of when it started. Have two more weeks of therapy before I see the doctor again and will tell him I want the surgery. Then, have to wait for the insurance to approve it, which hopefully will put me just past the beginning of March, so I will have been at my new job for over a year and eligible for FMLA leave and short term disability.


----------



## Fan

Guess what folks? This new tea party is a whole year out of date lol! It's title is 6 January 2016 instead of 17 oops!
Alice sure does have a nose for yarn, you're going to have to watch her that's for sure. She must have good hunting genes in her makeup.
Daralene best of luck with the Ambassador dinner, you will be fine. I would say as long as you keep fairly casual dress, and don't look like a rich tourist when shopping etc in Panama you should be ok. Be careful with your credit cards and don't flash the cash around and as you have travelled a lot you are very sensible I'm sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, Melody & Kaye, great knitting. 

I've never seen a possum, How bug are they? I googled but it didn't really say, I'm envisioning something the size of a cat?

Sam, you are kinder than me, no cat poop in my house!

Gwen, that darn Alice, is the yarn salvageable?

Our quilting was fun today, we made enough blocks to make 2 twin sized quilts, we will get together & finish them up later in the month, then the woman in our group that has a long arm will quilt them.
I didn't sleep well again last night so have been holding down the couch since supper, I'm off to bed soon.


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie, your quilt group sounds very productive.


----------



## pammie1234

Hello! I have been away so long I feel like I am starting over! I've missed the TP, but other things have gotten in the way! I really appreciate the summary as it helps me get somewhat caught up. There are so many things I want to comment on, but since I didn't take notes, I can't keep it all straight. I really read fast! Sam, I'm sorry about your kitten. It is so hard when things like that happen. I understand about the dishwasher. I thought mine was broken right before Christmas, but DD saw a light my old eyes couldn't see, and reset it. I have a Kitchen Aid and love it! I was so glad I didn't have to get it repaired! 

Gwen, my dogs don't mess with my yarn (I hope I didn't just jinx it!), but Bailey, the big one, ate a whole loaf of bread yesterday. I had just bought it, so I was a little bugged. 

Daralene, I hope you will attend the dinner so everyone can see what a gracious woman you are.

I had the family Christmas on the 26th and we had the AC on. It started getting cold on Wednesday, and yesterday we actually got some snow! It was so pretty, but it didn't last long, and today was sunny, so it melted. Still very cold and windy.

Need to take the dogs out one more time, but I will be back tomorrow! My goal is to check-in at least once a day! Hopefully, that will be attainable!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bonnie I will be ble to salvage the yarn IF I can ever find an end to it.....put it up for now; too frustrating to fiddle with.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, Melody & Kaye, great knitting.
> 
> I've never seen a possum, How bug are they? I googled but it didn't really say, I'm envisioning something the size of a cat?
> 
> Sam, you are kinder than me, no cat poop in my house!
> 
> Gwen, that darn Alice, is the yarn salvageable?
> 
> Our quilting was fun today, we made enough blocks to make 2 twin sized quilts, we will get together & finish them up later in the month, then the woman in our group that has a long arm will quilt them.
> I didn't sleep well again last night so have been holding down the couch since supper, I'm off to bed soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great to hear from you Pammie! If I remember correctly your daughter recently married....tell us about it if you have time.


pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been away so long I feel like I am starting over! I've missed the TP, but other things have gotten in the way! I really appreciate the summary as it helps me get somewhat caught up. There are so many things I want to comment on, but since I didn't take notes, I can't keep it all straight. I really read fast! Sam, I'm sorry about your kitten. It is so hard when things like that happen. I understand about the dishwasher. I thought mine was broken right before Christmas, but DD saw a light my old eyes couldn't see, and reset it. I have a Kitchen Aid and love it! I was so glad I didn't have to get it repaired!
> 
> Gwen, my dogs don't mess with my yarn (I hope I didn't just jinx it!), but Bailey, the big one, ate a whole loaf of bread yesterday. I had just bought it, so I was a little bugged.
> 
> Daralene, I hope you will attend the dinner so everyone can see what a gracious woman you are.
> 
> I had the family Christmas on the 26th and we had the AC on. It started getting cold on Wednesday, and yesterday we actually got some snow! It was so pretty, but it didn't last long, and today was sunny, so it melted. Still very cold and windy.
> 
> Need to take the dogs out one more time, but I will be back tomorrow! My goal is to check-in at least once a day! Hopefully, that will be attainable!


----------



## sassafras123

Fan, good proof reading, I dont think anyone else noticed, I know I didn't.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never thought about you not having "regular" potatoes. Many people here like Yukon gold, which are yellowish, I don't like them. I grow white & red skinned potatoes that are very white inside & are good for everything. The banana potatoes I grow are much dryer inside & only good for frying or roasting, I think


We have breeds like Ilam Hardy, Rua, Desiree, Agria, mostly developed here I think.


----------



## flyty1n

Poledra65 said:


> They don't know it's an old skirt, so as long as you're comfy in it, go for it, a power suit should be comfortable so that you are confident in it, so should a power skirt. :sm24:


You will look and do great. Norman Vincent Peale, in his book the Power of Positive Thinking said that you could get along with anybody. All you had to do was ask them about themselves, such as, "what are you currently enjoying?", where do you live, what are your favorite books, and " tell me about yourself". then they would talk for hours and you would learn about them and they would have a fabulous time. I have tried it, and it usually works very well.


----------



## gagesmom

Almost 11:30pm and I am headed to bed. 
Will see you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Poledra65

Fan said:


> Guess what folks? This new tea party is a whole year out of date lol! It's title is 6 January 2016 instead of 17 oops!
> Alice sure does have a nose for yarn, you're going to have to watch her that's for sure. She must have good hunting genes in her makeup.
> Daralene best of luck with the Ambassador dinner, you will be fine. I would say as long as you keep fairly casual dress, and don't look like a rich tourist when shopping etc in Panama you should be ok. Be careful with your credit cards and don't flash the cash around and as you have travelled a lot you are very sensible I'm sure.


 :sm23: I completely missed it, amazing how much we just really don't pay attention to. lol


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been away so long I feel like I am starting over! I've missed the TP, but other things have gotten in the way! I really appreciate the summary as it helps me get somewhat caught up. There are so many things I want to comment on, but since I didn't take notes, I can't keep it all straight. I really read fast! Sam, I'm sorry about your kitten. It is so hard when things like that happen. I understand about the dishwasher. I thought mine was broken right before Christmas, but DD saw a light my old eyes couldn't see, and reset it. I have a Kitchen Aid and love it! I was so glad I didn't have to get it repaired!
> 
> Gwen, my dogs don't mess with my yarn (I hope I didn't just jinx it!), but Bailey, the big one, ate a whole loaf of bread yesterday. I had just bought it, so I was a little bugged.
> 
> Daralene, I hope you will attend the dinner so everyone can see what a gracious woman you are.
> 
> I had the family Christmas on the 26th and we had the AC on. It started getting cold on Wednesday, and yesterday we actually got some snow! It was so pretty, but it didn't last long, and today was sunny, so it melted. Still very cold and windy.
> 
> Need to take the dogs out one more time, but I will be back tomorrow! My goal is to check-in at least once a day! Hopefully, that will be attainable!


Pammie!!! I've missed you!

Oh my, that's some fiber. lol Better the bread though than the yarn.

You had a pretty busy 2016.


----------



## Poledra65

flyty1n said:


> You will look and do great. Norman Vincent Peale, in his book the Power of Positive Thinking said that you could get along with anybody. All you had to do was ask them about themselves, such as, "what are you currently enjoying?", where do you live, what are your favorite books, and " tell me about yourself". then they would talk for hours and you would learn about them and they would have a fabulous time. I have tried it, and it usually works very well.


Very well said and great advice, I've heard that before, but I need to practice it more too.


----------



## Poledra65

I'm freezing, I think it's just because I didn't sleep well last night, only 4 or 5 hours, but David's really warm, it's 70f in here and I'm in polar fleece jammies. I think I'm going to go to bed in just a bit. 
Sweet dreams y'all.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Finished my first practice sock.


----------



## Poledra65

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my first practice sock.


Looks great! Nice work. ????


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to send Alice to one of you....I am so aggravated at her. Had a closed package of yarn sitting on ottoman...closed mind you...it went and took a nap. Little rat opened the package and took out not 1 but 2 skeins of the yarn I'd been waiting on. When I got up I saw one skein on the sofa and freaked. Couldn't find the other skein (a cafe au lait color). Yes, that was me the neighbors heard cursing as I in the dark with a flash light followed the yarn half way across two acres gathering it up. Have been sitting for about 45 min now trying to find one end or the other so I could begin to untangle it. Still can't find an end....stuffed in in the ottoman for later; too pissed off right now. Ordered a skein on amazon so I would have it Tues when I had planned on starting the pattern (Coffee Shop Wrap using Lion Brand 24/7) She is worse than any cat....what is it with this dog and my yarn!!!! I stupidly thought an unopened package would be safe; I mean you couldn't even see that it was yarn! All I can say is thank goodness my craft room is gated so she can't get in there. If she ever jumps over the gate we are looking at a disaster!


Oh no! Oh Alice! :sm06: :sm13:


----------



## iamsam

gary painted my apartment two years ago. the walls are bright yellow - the ceiling is very pale yellow - and the woodwork is a really really bright yellow. not for everyone but i like it. --- sam



budasha said:


> My walls are all painted a beige and there are so many colours you can use as accents. You wouldn't think that grey would look good but it does. I have accents of turquoise (depending on the season) or scarlet.


----------



## iamsam

someone was talking about it several weeks ago - that there was a new method out that wasn't as invasive as the old way of doing it and that the recovery time was shorter. you might talk to your doctor about it. how does one tear their rotator cuff? --- sam



budasha said:


> Would like to know what you decide on the rotator cuff repair. I've been putting it off for 5 years and I think it's getting to the point where I have to make a decision.


----------



## sugarsugar

Fan said:


> Guess what folks? This new tea party is a whole year out of date lol! It's title is 6 January 2016 instead of 17 oops!
> Alice sure does have a nose for yarn, you're going to have to watch her that's for sure. She must have good hunting genes in her makeup.
> Daralene best of luck with the Ambassador dinner, you will be fine. I would say as long as you keep fairly casual dress, and don't look like a rich tourist when shopping etc in Panama you should be ok. Be careful with your credit cards and don't flash the cash around and as you have travelled a lot you are very sensible I'm sure.


LOL. I didnt even notice the date! Must be the heat got to me.. :sm19:


----------



## iamsam

people who would notice and be bothered by it or so far beneath you daralene - genuine people like you always stay the course. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the encouraging words. I probably need to practice being a good listener more than worrying about what I will say. I can't believe I brought a skirt. It isn't fancy but I have a fancy blouse I can wear with it. I haven't worn that skirt in years so if it fits I can use that. I must have grabbed it with the lighter blouse. I will have to model it for you. It is really old but with the blouse, I don't think anyone would notice it.


----------



## iamsam

flyty1n said:


> Tell her that there is a fee for disturbing you in your home. Then if she is legitimate, and willing to pay, set up a very short walk through. This is used here by criminals to get into your home. Check her out first is my advice. The fact that there are no units for sale right now makes me very skeptical.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Great to hear from you Pammie! If I remember correctly your daughter recently married....tell us about it if you have time.


Yes, welcome back! :sm24:


----------



## iamsam

the slippers look great - anxious to see them felted. that yarn should make great inserts. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Trip to Denver was good, got home about an hour and half ago, had to stop at Marla's and pick up the puppies, she had Ryssa and Gizmo gorgeous the day. Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Got the slippers finished and about 8-9inchws done on the wrap. I'll felt the slippers tonight or tomorrow and then post a pic again.


----------



## iamsam

if it has a door i would be inclined to keep it shut unless i was in there working. none of the dogs have bothered my yarn - not let's talk about the cats. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Need to send Alice to one of you....I am so aggravated at her. Had a closed package of yarn sitting on ottoman...closed mind you...it went and took a nap. Little rat opened the package and took out not 1 but 2 skeins of the yarn I'd been waiting on. When I got up I saw one skein on the sofa and freaked. Couldn't find the other skein (a cafe au lait color). Yes, that was me the neighbors heard cursing as I in the dark with a flash light followed the yarn half way across two acres gathering it up. Have been sitting for about 45 min now trying to find one end or the other so I could begin to untangle it. Still can't find an end....stuffed in in the ottoman for later; too pissed off right now. Ordered a skein on amazon so I would have it Tues when I had planned on starting the pattern (Coffee Shop Wrap using Lion Brand 24/7) She is worse than any cat....what is it with this dog and my yarn!!!! I stupidly thought an unopened package would be safe; I mean you couldn't even see that it was yarn! All I can say is thank goodness my craft room is gated so she can't get in there. If she ever jumps over the gate we are looking at a disaster!


----------



## iamsam

in through the nose - out through pursed lips - works every time gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I'm off to work on the newest mermaid project. TTYL....I'm breathing deep....in one, two, three, out one two three.....Hugs to everyone! And yes, have allowed Alice to sit next to me again.....in one, two, three...out one, two, three.....


----------



## iamsam

sounds good to me - i all for ease in cooking. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, not at my sunny best with rainy weather we've had so just roasted chicken plain with baked potato the night before.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> I had a go at the rainbow honeycomb blanket that Sam posted the link to -
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/c...ail&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0eb19a68aa-60616885
> 
> but I found that it 'pulled' to much...... there are 6 rows where the same 2 stitches are slipped not knitted so by the sixth row the knitting is really puckered. So instead of slipping the stitches every row, I knitted them on the fourth row and that seems to have made it lie flatter. I should have taken a photo of the three rounds I'd done before I frogged it. Anyone else tried this blanket?


Blanket looks lovely Kate . Always mean to try the honeycomb stitch but haven't got round to it yet


----------



## iamsam

we used to have a resident skunk in the barn - he was around for three or four years. i used to go out to take care of bullseye and root beer and the skunk would be up on the chest eating the cat food. i didn't bother him and he didn't bother me. the dogs let him along and the cats thought he was one of them. so it all worked out. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Sam your barn cats sound alot like the cats I have here. There's only three of them but I feed them and when it got cold I let them in the house silly me, we had the same sort of toileting problems here. I went and bought a cat house that's heated for them and finally got them moved back outside.
> 
> Of course the opposums are hungry too and love cat food, there are two of them, I know they aren't the cutest but oh well, I feed them anyhow. The only other hungry critter that comes on my porch looking for food is the skunk.
> 
> I don't care to feed him very much.
> 
> Well anyhow. Your stories about the kitties made me laugh tonight.
> 
> Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## iamsam

Fan said:


> Guess what folks? This new tea party is a whole year out of date lol! It's title is 6 January 2016 instead of 17 oops!
> Alice sure does have a nose for yarn, you're going to have to watch her that's for sure. She must have good hunting genes in her makeup.
> Daralene best of luck with the Ambassador dinner, you will be fine. I would say as long as you keep fairly casual dress, and don't look like a rich tourist when shopping etc in Panama you should be ok. Be careful with your credit cards and don't flash the cash around and as you have travelled a lot you are very sensible I'm sure.


ooops! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> what color or colors are you thinking? --- sam


I'm thinking of a very pale yellow for hall and stairs something to remind me of sunshine


----------



## iamsam

pammie - so glad you are back. has the wedding happened yet? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been away so long I feel like I am starting over! I've missed the TP, but other things have gotten in the way! I really appreciate the summary as it helps me get somewhat caught up. There are so many things I want to comment on, but since I didn't take notes, I can't keep it all straight. I really read fast! Sam, I'm sorry about your kitten. It is so hard when things like that happen. I understand about the dishwasher. I thought mine was broken right before Christmas, but DD saw a light my old eyes couldn't see, and reset it. I have a Kitchen Aid and love it! I was so glad I didn't have to get it repaired!
> 
> Gwen, my dogs don't mess with my yarn (I hope I didn't just jinx it!), but Bailey, the big one, ate a whole loaf of bread yesterday. I had just bought it, so I was a little bugged.
> 
> Daralene, I hope you will attend the dinner so everyone can see what a gracious woman you are.
> 
> I had the family Christmas on the 26th and we had the AC on. It started getting cold on Wednesday, and yesterday we actually got some snow! It was so pretty, but it didn't last long, and today was sunny, so it melted. Still very cold and windy.
> 
> Need to take the dogs out one more time, but I will be back tomorrow! My goal is to check-in at least once a day! Hopefully, that will be attainable!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to send Alice to one of you....I am so aggravated at her. Had a closed package of yarn sitting on ottoman...closed mind you...it went and took a nap. Little rat opened the package and took out not 1 but 2 skeins of the yarn I'd been waiting on. When I got up I saw one skein on the sofa and freaked. Couldn't find the other skein (a cafe au lait color). Yes, that was me the neighbors heard cursing as I in the dark with a flash light followed the yarn half way across two acres gathering it up. Have been sitting for about 45 min now trying to find one end or the other so I could begin to untangle it. Still can't find an end....stuffed in in the ottoman for later; too pissed off right now. Ordered a skein on amazon so I would have it Tues when I had planned on starting the pattern (Coffee Shop Wrap using Lion Brand 24/7) She is worse than any cat....what is it with this dog and my yarn!!!! I stupidly thought an unopened package would be safe; I mean you couldn't even see that it was yarn! All I can say is thank goodness my craft room is gated so she can't get in there. If she ever jumps over the gate we are looking at a disaster!


Oh no hope the yarn is OK Gwen.


----------



## iamsam

looks very good nurse nikki. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my first practice sock.


----------



## iamsam

that's why my place is yellow - it's bright even on the dark days. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking of a very pale yellow for hall and stairs something to remind me of sunshine


----------



## Swedenme

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My Lucy can smell yarn, I swear. And if I wrap it in a ball, it is even worse. In her mind, anything that is a ball is hers. She will even grab it while I am sitting on the sofa knitting with it. Brazen little stinkers... LOL


That is brazen ????
Luckily mine doesn't touch anything that is not hers . I can put a treat right in front of her and she will not touch it till I say she can , sort of makes up for her stubbornness although she has been good at walking lately she definitely prefers the colder weather which is only natural


----------



## Swedenme

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my first practice sock.


Practise sock looks great now to finish the other one and your feet will be lovely and warm


----------



## sassafras123

Nikki, fantastic! Love the color of the socks!


----------



## Lurker 2

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my first practice sock.


That looks good to me!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, what a chore that all was, glad you got everything sorted though, nice that she slept so well.
> 
> So cows and cats are fine, Granddad not so much, poor David. lol Oh well, he'll be one of her favorite people in a short while.
> 
> Cooler weather is good for you all, especially at night, it's so hard to sleep in hot sticky.


Perfectly happy this morning- if Grandma wasn't much more than arms distance away! At one point David said why don't we go for a walk? Well this little girl loves going for walks so I sent her with David. Very happy, pointing to the birds etc. But back to 'normal' when she got back. Was even reluctant to eat the sultanas he put on the tray in front of her. But when she thought Grandma might eat them she quickly claimed them. Whether she wanted Grandma in arms distance becuase Granddad was there or becuase she was confused by the absence of Mummy and Daddy first thing not sure. 
The drop off was uneventful fortunately. And the weather has cooled down nicely.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you April! My brother called yesterday as he had received his copy. He was thrilled and had the exact reaction I expected. He called and left a voice message and I could tell he was all choked up saying again how special it was and that he had read it completely and loved it. I knew he would. I'm so glad I did it.


How wonderful that your brother appreciated it so much. His reaction makes it so worth while. It's always great when you come up with a special present that works isn't it?


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, sorry to hear you lost your kitty.
> 
> I should go back and read the recipes again--just skimmed last night.
> 
> Cold this morning here but should warm up tomorrow. I need one more cuppa and need to clean the cat box. I'm planning to work on a crochet version of the panda hood.


Reminds me I need to too. Some I liked the look of but easier on the lap top than ipad to copy them so also skimmed only.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is the dome where people stayed during the deadly flooding here. This is a photo taken from the elevator in our hotel. it is sunny today but 28f here. I'm used to this but the
> People here aren't. I really don't have the clothing for this weather but have a sweater, shawl and scarf. Using it even while walking in the hotel. One of those modern hotels that has no ceiling till the top floor so becomes very cold and windy. DH is busy with former students and fellow colleagues from varying universities. DH's publisher rep came from Germany with his books and sold out within the first minutes after they did the interview. Sure wish she had brought more as
> My feeling is this was the main time for selling it. Oh well. At least she was pleased and excited about his next book. That's good news.


How exciting that the book is selling so well.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Perfectly happy this morning- if Grandma wasn't much more than arms distance away! At one point David said why don't we go for a walk? Well this little girl loves going for walks so I sent her with David. Very happy, pointing to the birds etc. But back to 'normal' when she got back. Was even reluctant to eat the sultanas he put on the tray in front of her. But when she thought Grandma might eat them she quickly claimed them. Whether she wanted Grandma in arms distance becuase Granddad was there or becuase she was confused by the absence of Mummy and Daddy first thing not sure.
> The drop off was uneventful fortunately. And the weather has cooled down nicely.


Well at least she allowed David to take her for a walk.... thats a plus. LOL. Glad it all went well and uneventful. Thank goodness it has cooled down. It has taken all day and now at 8pm my house is back to feeling comfortable. I still have everything open though. It is still 21c but to get down to around 16c tonight..... yay, should be able to sleep.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> You folks are so hot. Hope you got some sleep. So Australia is the flattest and driest of all the continents. It breaks records in many ways from things I've seen in documentaries. you just need me to come visit. Seems the cold weather is following me.


And South Australia is the driest state in the driest continent. Last year we had around 32 inches- the second highest rainfall on record. (10 inches above average a very significant increase for the rainfall level).


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping this year is a better year in every way.
> I hope you get to come here. Something to do with Marci's Gras already started, having to do with King Cake?
> 
> DH just got further information on the schedule for Panama. Most is fine but there is a dinner at the Ambassador's house. I feel like crying. I just don't know if I can handle something like that. I will try and find my courage, but it isn't there now. I like to stay in the background. I'm not going to let DH know how I feel as I don't want to let him down. Wish I was different. I wouldn't even know what they wear. I like seeing new places but wish it was just for vacation. Ok, DH just stopped by again and he had breakfast with a former student who is now in Columbia, South American and he to,d him that in Rio de Janiero, Brazil if they want your rings they will cut your fingers off to get them. This is not making me feel any better. I guess Columbia is a lot safer now as the drug lords have an agreement with the government and he feels safer there than many cities in the States.


Just remember that they are all people like you- nad if they don't like you you will likely never see them again so it doesn't really matter. And surely as it is not music related it won't have that big an impact on Bill if you muck things up? Just think you might keep them entertained for days.
But I don't think you will do that- I'm sure you will manage fine. And the more you worry about it the more uptight you will get so you won't enjoy it. Try and relax so you can enjoy the experience (even if not the night if that makes sense) But I do know what you mean- I too would hate it.
Just be sensible, don't go to slightly questionable places alone and you are almost certain to be fine. After all things can happen to you at home as well. So enjoy the time and see what you can while being sensible. But don't get so paranoid that you don't see anything except your hotel room. Maybe you could do some day trips when DH is otherwise occupied so you have others with you. Use a reputable company such as through the hotel and they will want to keep you safe to ensure that they continue to operate.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> 84.2 according to the conversion chart i have. that is a lovely temperature unless your humidity is high - actually any temperature is too high if you have really high humidity. --- sam


Eighties I'm quite happy with- and humidity isn't usually a problem here (maybe to do with being the driest state in the driest continent?). Its when it gets into mid nineties and above that I really don't like it.
As Cathy pointed out during the day- as a maximum not overnight.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I'm going through my clothes. My mother became quite reclusive and I have a brother who is agoraphobic. I think I am fighting something like this. We will see how I do over the years to come. I've done pretty darn good and been in challenging positions with DH's jobs. Funny, as my jobs never put him in these positions, but my jobs actually enabled him to do what he is doing. Im fine just being at home now and being a grandma. Perhaps this is what part of life is about, constantly overcoming fear and improving. I know we never stop learning. Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.


And whats wrong with that? Look at what you have achieved- not at what you think others think you should have done or be doing. people do retire you know- and what you are doing now is providing an environment that allows DH to continue with his work.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> what an adventure you are having daralene - and posh - the man puts his pants on one leg at a time just like i do - you can pull this off without even trying. --- sam


I hope your not suggesting she pulls his pants off Sam.


----------



## darowil

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, We went to see Rogue One Star Wars movie and it was good as was expected.
> This morning have been to Spotlight store for a cable needle. I need to use one for the jumper project from Touch Yarns store. I'm going to make the black bolero one first then get onto the jumper after that.
> It's been many years since I did cables so will need to do some practice before tackling it on jumper.
> Caught up with our adopted sister Faye, and saw what the children did for her Christmas gift. It's a collage of photos of them all including new baby Scarlett and put into a picture frame. It's really super and something to be treasured.


When I was adding yarns to my Ravelry stash the other day I found a lovely 2 ply that I got from Touch Yarns when I was over there. Of course I haven't got round to using it. So many lovely yarns I'm finding that I want to use.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I used when I painted too, seems to be holding up pretty well. I do need to wash the walls come spring though, well, I need to do it before then but I'm procrastiknitting.


Love that!!!
:sm09:


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the encouraging words. I probably need to practice being a good listener more than worrying about what I will say. I can't believe I brought a skirt. It isn't fancy but I have a fancy blouse I can wear with it. I haven't worn that skirt in years so if it fits I can use that. I must have grabbed it with the lighter blouse. I will have to model it for you. It is really old but with the blouse, I don't think anyone would notice it.


Or you could buy a new skirt :sm02:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Great to hear from you Pammie! If I remember correctly your daughter recently married....tell us about it if you have time.


You took the words right out of my mouth! Hiya Pammie!


----------



## KateB

Need to go jump in the shower and get ready, as we're meeting friends for lunch then visiting my old aunt & uncle who are not doing too well health wise at the moment. TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Perfectly happy this morning- if Grandma wasn't much more than arms distance away! At one point David said why don't we go for a walk? Well this little girl loves going for walks so I sent her with David. Very happy, pointing to the birds etc. But back to 'normal' when she got back. Was even reluctant to eat the sultanas he put on the tray in front of her. But when she thought Grandma might eat them she quickly claimed them. Whether she wanted Grandma in arms distance becuase Granddad was there or becuase she was confused by the absence of Mummy and Daddy first thing not sure.
> The drop off was uneventful fortunately. And the weather has cooled down nicely.


Glad everything went perfect margaret , sounds like you all had a nice time


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been away so long I feel like I am starting over! I've missed the TP, but other things have gotten in the way! I really appreciate the summary as it helps me get somewhat caught up. There are so many things I want to comment on, but since I didn't take notes, I can't keep it all straight. I really read fast! Sam, I'm sorry about your kitten. It is so hard when things like that happen. I understand about the dishwasher.  I thought mine was broken right before Christmas, but DD saw a light my old eyes couldn't see, and reset it. I have a Kitchen Aid and love it! I was so glad I didn't have to get it repaired!
> 
> Gwen, my dogs don't mess with my yarn (I hope I didn't just jinx it!), but Bailey, the big one, ate a whole loaf of bread yesterday. I had just bought it, so I was a little bugged.
> 
> Daralene, I hope you will attend the dinner so everyone can see what a gracious woman you are.
> 
> I had the family Christmas on the 26th and we had the AC on. It started getting cold on Wednesday, and yesterday we actually got some snow! It was so pretty, but it didn't last long, and today was sunny, so it melted. Still very cold and windy.
> 
> Need to take the dogs out one more time, but I will be back tomorrow! My goal is to check-in at least once a day! Hopefully, that will be attainable!


Welocme back Pam- hope you can manage to keep up this time round. But we have been really chatty recently and over 100 pages every week- last week nearly 150 I think.


----------



## Swedenme

I'm off to the largest shopping centre in Europe lucky me , I really don't want to go but promised son I would go with him so I'm off too get ready


----------



## darowil

Fan said:


> Guess what folks? This new tea party is a whole year out of date lol! It's title is 6 January 2016 instead of 17 oops!
> Alice sure does have a nose for yarn, you're going to have to watch her that's for sure. She must have good hunting genes in her makeup.
> Daralene best of luck with the Ambassador dinner, you will be fine. I would say as long as you keep fairly casual dress, and don't look like a rich tourist when shopping etc in Panama you should be ok. Be careful with your credit cards and don't flash the cash around and as you have travelled a lot you are very sensible I'm sure.


Didn't even notice. When I put in the date for the summary I did put in 2017- consciously thought about it but didn't look at Sam's (just the 6th which was all I wanted to know!).


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Well at least she allowed David to take her for a walk.... thats a plus. LOL. Glad it all went well and uneventful. Thank goodness it has cooled down. It has taken all day and now at 8pm my house is back to feeling comfortable. I still have everything open though. It is still 21c but to get down to around 16c tonight..... yay, should be able to sleep.


Yes I still have everything open as well. 21.8 now here down to 20. Only reached 27.5 today (expected 30). 30 again tomorrow but I don't mind 30.


----------



## darowil

Had to laugh. I too like the sound of the chicken and Cranberry Salad. I have a cooked chook (chicken) here- and cranberries at home. So other than cabbage I have all I need- just not in one house!


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I'm going through my clothes. My mother became quite reclusive and I have a brother who is agoraphobic. I think I am fighting something like this. We will see how I do over the years to come. I've done pretty darn good and been in challenging positions with DH's jobs. Funny, as my jobs never put him in these positions, but my jobs actually enabled him to do what he is doing. Im fine just being at home now and being a grandma. Perhaps this is what part of life is about, constantly overcoming fear and improving. I know we never stop learning. Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.


I have become more reclusive as I am aging. I too come from a family that has the same traits as yours. Something in the genes perhaps.


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> 5 45pm and I have finished the vest.
> Woot woot.
> 
> Ribster baby vest top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size


That is so pretty :sm24:


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Glad everything went perfect margaret , sounds like you all had a nice time


It's tiring- between that, the weather and not sleeping last night I fell asleep this afternoon.
But I do love having time with her (in case you hadn't noticed!). And this from a woman who thought she wouldn't care if she never had grandchildren :sm01:


----------



## Normaedern

thewren said:


> what an adventure you are having daralene - and posh - the man puts his pants on one leg at a time just like i do - you can pull this off without even trying. --- sam


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> Trip to Denver was good, got home about an hour and half ago, had to stop at Marla's and pick up the puppies, she had Ryssa and Gizmo gorgeous the day. Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Got the slippers finished and about 8-9inchws done on the wrap. I'll felt the slippers tonight or tomorrow and then post a pic again.


Those slippers are great :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to send Alice to one of you....I am so aggravated at her. Had a closed package of yarn sitting on ottoman...closed mind you...it went and took a nap. Little rat opened the package and took out not 1 but 2 skeins of the yarn I'd been waiting on. When I got up I saw one skein on the sofa and freaked. Couldn't find the other skein (a cafe au lait color). Yes, that was me the neighbors heard cursing as I in the dark with a flash light followed the yarn half way across two acres gathering it up. Have been sitting for about 45 min now trying to find one end or the other so I could begin to untangle it. Still can't find an end....stuffed in in the ottoman for later; too pissed off right now. Ordered a skein on amazon so I would have it Tues when I had planned on starting the pattern (Coffee Shop Wrap using Lion Brand 24/7) She is worse than any cat....what is it with this dog and my yarn!!!! I stupidly thought an unopened package would be safe; I mean you couldn't even see that it was yarn! All I can say is thank goodness my craft room is gated so she can't get in there. If she ever jumps over the gate we are looking at a disaster!


Now, I call that a tragedy and a very naughty girl :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> It's tiring- between that, the weather and not sleeping last night I fell asleep this afternoon.
> But I do love having time with her (in case you hadn't noticed!). And this from a woman who thought she wouldn't care if she never had grandchildren :sm01:


Yes I remember you saying that LOL. Its just such a special bond isnt it and they are so cute and great fun. But yes tiring especially with that kind of heat to deal with too.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to the largest shopping centre in Europe lucky me , I really don't want to go but promised son I would go with him so I'm off too get ready


Where is that? I am sure we have the smallest here :sm23:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I remember you saying that LOL. Its just such a special bond isnt it and they are so cute and great fun. But yes tiring especially with that kind of heat to deal with too.


Fortunately they have good a/c and the car was cool as well- Elizabeth was nice and cool when I got her out much to my surprise-despite all the extra driving around we had done, I had expected her to be hot as she does sweat a lot on her head.


----------



## darowil

Normaedern said:


> Where is that? I am sure we have the smallest here :sm23:


Well I used to get lost in the big one at Croydon south of London so hate to think what I would do in the biggest one. And these days they are so much alike even from country to country it seems. So many shops are the same in them.


----------



## oneapril

Cashmeregma said:


> That is gorgeous Kate. Glad you found a way to adjust for the puckering.


Agreed!


----------



## oneapril

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping this year is a better year in every way.
> I hope you get to come here. Something to do with Marci's Gras already started, having to do with King Cake?
> 
> DH just got further information on the schedule for Panama. Most is fine but there is a dinner at the Ambassador's house. I feel like crying. I just don't know if I can handle something like that. I will try and find my courage, but it isn't there now. I like to stay in the background. I'm not going to let DH know how I feel as I don't want to let him down. Wish I was different. I wouldn't even know what they wear. I like seeing new places but wish it was just for vacation. Ok, DH just stopped by again and he had breakfast with a former student who is now in Columbia, South American and he to,d him that in Rio de Janiero, Brazil if they want your rings they will cut your fingers off to get them. This is not making me feel any better. I guess Columbia is a lot safer now as the drug lords have an agreement with the government and he feels safer there than many cities in the States.


Daralene, you are a lovely, kind woman. I think the Ambassador will be charmed by you! You can do this! When in Rio, tuck your jewelry away on your person somewhere.


----------



## oneapril

Oh Sam - sorry about the kitties living up to their barn cat-ness! :sm14: I love Anne Perry books...what are you reading, now? She has an interesting personal history, too.


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> Well I used to get lost in the big one at Croydon south of London so hate to think what I would do in the biggest one. And these days they are so much alike even from country to country it seems. So many shops are the same in them.


That is so true!


----------



## oneapril

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I'm going through my clothes. My mother became quite reclusive and I have a brother who is agoraphobic. I think I am fighting something like this. We will see how I do over the years to come. I've done pretty darn good and been in challenging positions with DH's jobs. Funny, as my jobs never put him in these positions, but my jobs actually enabled him to do what he is doing. Im fine just being at home now and being a grandma. Perhaps this is what part of life is about, constantly overcoming fear and improving. I know we never stop learning. Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.


Daralene, remember that most people are just like you when meeting for the first time...feeling just what you are feeling. But, when you drill down, they have hobbies and grandkids and favorite foods, and fears of their own. After meeting you, they will remember your kindness and sweet smile. 
Ever since we all were in school there have been "mean girls." Just smile and ignore them, and don't let them waste your sand! Hugs!!


----------



## oneapril

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I'm off to work on the newest mermaid project. TTYL....I'm breathing deep....in one, two, three, out one two three.....Hugs to everyone! And yes, have allowed Alice to sit next to me again.....in one, two, three...out one, two, three.....


Oh, Gwen, so sorry about your yarn. But I have to admit, I smiled at the thought of you out trying to reclaim your yarn across the south forty, in the dark! Glad you are able to breath now. Sometimes they seem to lose their little doggie minds, right?! Hugs!


----------



## oneapril

Glad to have you here, Pammie!


pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been away so long I feel like I am starting over! I've missed the TP, but other things have gotten in the way! I really appreciate the summary as it helps me get somewhat caught up. There are so many things I want to comment on, but since I didn't take notes, I can't keep it all straight. I really read fast! Sam, I'm sorry about your kitten. It is so hard when things like that happen. I understand about the dishwasher. I thought mine was broken right before Christmas, but DD saw a light my old eyes couldn't see, and reset it. I have a Kitchen Aid and love it! I was so glad I didn't have to get it repaired!
> 
> Gwen, my dogs don't mess with my yarn (I hope I didn't just jinx it!), but Bailey, the big one, ate a whole loaf of bread yesterday. I had just bought it, so I was a little bugged.
> 
> Daralene, I hope you will attend the dinner so everyone can see what a gracious woman you are.
> 
> I had the family Christmas on the 26th and we had the AC on. It started getting cold on Wednesday, and yesterday we actually got some snow! It was so pretty, but it didn't last long, and today was sunny, so it melted. Still very cold and windy.
> 
> Need to take the dogs out one more time, but I will be back tomorrow! My goal is to check-in at least once a day! Hopefully, that will be attainable!


----------



## oneapril

thewren said:


> we used to have a resident skunk in the barn - he was around for three or four years. i used to go out to take care of bullseye and root beer and the skunk would be up on the chest eating the cat food. i didn't bother him and he didn't bother me. the dogs let him along and the cats thought he was one of them. so it all worked out. --- sam


Makes me smile at that "picture," Sam!


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> I hope your not suggesting she pulls his pants off Sam.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Where is that? I am sure we have the smallest here :sm23:


Metro centre Gateshead I'm there now sat in a changing room . Only good thing I can say is that they have comfy chairs and I'm restraining from telling the giggly screaming girls to shut up


----------



## RookieRetiree

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my first practice sock.


Looks great!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you, Pammie!

Gwen, sorry about the yarn.

Sam, sorry about the cats.

Sorry sbout the extreme cold and hot weather; 0 here this a.m. and other than going out for the paper, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awesome job Nikki! You've got me wanting to do some socks again. Have a couple of projects ahead that I must finish this coming week but am ready to go.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my first practice sock.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Brantley tore his in falls in which he tried to catch himself. First time falling off of some scaffolding, second one he slipped on some mud.


thewren said:


> someone was talking about it several weeks ago - that there was a new method out that wasn't as invasive as the old way of doing it and that the recovery time was shorter. you might talk to your doctor about it. how does one tear their rotator cuff? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

I used to practice retail therapy but don't do the extending walking well enough now to do it. Yes.....my name is Gwen and I was a shopaholic. Would trade places with you if I was able.



Swedenme said:


> I'm off to the largest shopping centre in Europe lucky me , I really don't want to go but promised son I would go with him so I'm off too get ready


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well do give it a try. An hour after dinner DH once again was saying how much he enjoyed it said it was "REALLY good" emphasizing the really.



darowil said:


> Had to laugh. I too like the sound of the chicken and Cranberry Salad. I have a cooked chook (chicken) here- and cranberries at home. So other than cabbage I have all I need- just not in one house!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thinking of your temperatures I did a conversion to F. If our summers only got to 31c I would be thrilled! We are pretty humid usually and easily stay anywhere in the 35-40c range. Not fun at all.


sugarsugar said:


> Yes I remember you saying that LOL. Its just such a special bond isnt it and they are so cute and great fun. But yes tiring especially with that kind of heat to deal with too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> We have breeds like Ilam Hardy, Rua, Desiree, Agria, mostly developed here I think.


I've never heard of any of those so must be specific to your area


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Metro centre Gateshead I'm there now sat in a changing room . Only good thing I can say is that they have comfy chairs and I'm restraining from telling the giggly screaming girls to shut up


Lucky you , not. DH lost his car there once. Rang me in a panic. I talked him through where he'd left until he found it again :sm16:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Poledra65 said:


> Looks great! Nice work. ????


Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glad you got a chuckle out of it; yes it was in retrospect rather comical since the yarn was a brown shade that nearly matched the ground.



oneapril said:


> Oh, Gwen, so sorry about your yarn. But I have to admit, I smiled at the thought of you out trying to reclaim your yarn across the south forty, in the dark! Glad you are able to breath now. Sometimes they seem to lose their little doggie minds, right?! Hugs!


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been away so long I feel like I am starting over! I've missed the TP, but other things have gotten in the way! I really appreciate the summary as it helps me get somewhat caught up. There are so many things I want to comment on, but since I didn't take notes, I can't keep it all straight. I really read fast! Sam, I'm sorry about your kitten. It is so hard when things like that happen. I understand about the dishwasher. I thought mine was broken right before Christmas, but DD saw a light my old eyes couldn't see, and reset it. I have a Kitchen Aid and love it! I was so glad I didn't have to get it repaired!
> 
> Gwen, my dogs don't mess with my yarn (I hope I didn't just jinx it!), but Bailey, the big one, ate a whole loaf of bread yesterday. I had just bought it, so I was a little bugged.
> 
> Daralene, I hope you will attend the dinner so everyone can see what a gracious woman you are.
> 
> I had the family Christmas on the 26th and we had the AC on. It started getting cold on Wednesday, and yesterday we actually got some snow! It was so pretty, but it didn't last long, and today was sunny, so it melted. Still very cold and windy.
> 
> Need to take the dogs out one more time, but I will be back tomorrow! My goal is to check-in at least once a day! Hopefully, that will be attainable!


Hi, Pammie, good to hear from you


----------



## Bonnie7591

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my first practice sock.


Looks good


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....breathe in, breathe out....yes along with lack of stable mobility nowadays I can not handle the crowds of loud teens. Too bad that you don't seem to see any LYS in malls/shopping centers. (at least not here!)



Swedenme said:


> Metro centre Gateshead I'm there now sat in a changing room . Only good thing I can say is that they have comfy chairs and I'm restraining from telling the giggly screaming girls to shut up


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking of a very pale yellow for hall and stairs something to remind me of sunshine


Sounds nice


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

thewren said:


> looks very good nurse nikki. --- sam


Thank you


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Swedenme said:


> Practise sock looks great now to finish the other one and your feet will be lovely and warm


Thank you


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

sassafras123 said:


> Nikki, fantastic! Love the color of the socks!


Thank you, though the color is actually closer to black than it shows in the pictures for some reason


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks good to me!


Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh

Today is middle DGD's birthday; 16! We will be going to DD's for dinner and yes, I've been asked to bring "the rolls", LOL. Phoebe is the "fashionista" and the one who puts the purple in my hair. She's a sweetheart with a wicked sense of humor; wicked in a good way.


----------



## pacer

I tried to type a quick message last night but I was so tired and I erased the message as I held the phone so I just went to bed. I read bits and pieces of the tea party right now. I hope to gain more energy as the changes in my medicine start to take effect. 

Matthew did ask if I have sent an update of the drawing so I will do that now.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Finally caught up, hope everyone is well today. Getting ready to head off to pick my son up and hear to church, then lunch and of to work. Might be able to squeeze in casting on for the second sock before work, we'll see.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to the largest shopping centre in Europe lucky me , I really don't want to go but promised son I would go with him so I'm off too get ready


Is it close to you? Have fun


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley tore his in falls in which he tried to catch himself. First time falling off of some scaffolding, second one he slipped on some mud.


I fell on the ice & slammed my elbow. I think my family have weak ones as both my son & mom have had trouble too


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....breathe in, breathe out....yes along with lack of stable mobility nowadays I can not handle the crowds of loud teens. Too bad that you don't seem to see any LYS in malls/shopping centers. (at least not here!)


Probably the rent is too high


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> that's why my place is yellow - it's bright even on the dark days. --- sam


That's why I painted my kitchen in Alaska bright yellows, it was lovely on a gray day.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Perfectly happy this morning- if Grandma wasn't much more than arms distance away! At one point David said why don't we go for a walk? Well this little girl loves going for walks so I sent her with David. Very happy, pointing to the birds etc. But back to 'normal' when she got back. Was even reluctant to eat the sultanas he put on the tray in front of her. But when she thought Grandma might eat them she quickly claimed them. Whether she wanted Grandma in arms distance becuase Granddad was there or becuase she was confused by the absence of Mummy and Daddy first thing not sure.
> The drop off was uneventful fortunately. And the weather has cooled down nicely.


Awe, she's warming up to him, a bit at a time, but she's getting there. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I hope your not suggesting she pulls his pants off Sam.


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to the largest shopping centre in Europe lucky me , I really don't want to go but promised son I would go with him so I'm off too get ready


Oh I would love that, I do more window shopping than actual shopping, but I love to shop using either version.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> It's tiring- between that, the weather and not sleeping last night I fell asleep this afternoon.
> But I do love having time with her (in case you hadn't noticed!). And this from a woman who thought she wouldn't care if she never had grandchildren :sm01:


LOL! Amazing how such a tiny little person can just wrap themselves around the heart in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Metro centre Gateshead I'm there now sat in a changing room . Only good thing I can say is that they have comfy chairs and I'm restraining from telling the giggly screaming girls to shut up


Just start laughing hysterically, they'll look at you and leave, or they'll start whispering behind their hands, either way they will hush.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to practice retail therapy but don't do the extending walking well enough now to do it. Yes.....my name is Gwen and I was a shopaholic. Would trade places with you if I was able.


We'll go together Gwen, and then before we head home, stop at the massage place so that your back isn't sore when you get home. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is middle DGD's birthday; 16! We will be going to DD's for dinner and yes, I've been asked to bring "the rolls", LOL. Phoebe is the "fashionista" and the one who puts the purple in my hair. She's a sweetheart with a wicked sense of humor; wicked in a good way.


Happy Birthday to Phoebe!!!!!! Sweet 16, how time flies.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of any of those so must be specific to your area


That was my thought, too!


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> We'll go together Gwen, and then before we head home, stop at the massage place so that your back isn't sore when you get home. :sm24:


Let me know which day and I'll meet you there!


----------



## Poledra65

Yay! Caught up, I slept like a brick last night, between 9-10 hours. I feel much better this morning. 
Going to go fix breakfast and then felt the slippers, get the second sock started (gift for the 14 yr old across the street), and get David's stuff packed up and ready to go for tomorrow morning. 
David will go fishing in a bit, we have a heatwave going on, it was up to 35f at 8am.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Let me know which day and I'll meet you there!


 :sm24: As soon as I win the lottery and can afford the plane ticket, you've got a deal. :sm02:


----------



## Kathleendoris

I never did catch up last week, so my grateful thanks go to those who produced the summaries. I did at least make some progress with my knitting last week. I have sworn not to start anything new until I have made real inroads into the many abandoned projects that are beginning to haunt me. I have finished off a scarf and a shawl (adult type), and am now working on a shawl for my great nephew who is due at the end of April. It is going better than I thought, so when it is finished, I may allow myself to cast on a tiny pair of socks - I have some Regia baby sock yarn in my stash.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> We have breeds like Ilam Hardy, Rua, Desiree, Agria, mostly developed here I think.


The only one of those that I recognise is Desiree, which I my usual choice for general use. Odd how something which seems to be pretty universal is actually so very different in various parts of the world!


----------



## pammie1234

It is good to get back and catching up on everyone. Yes, my DD got married October 29. It was a great wedding! She loves being a wife! I'll try to post some pics later. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy.


----------



## Kathleendoris

oneapril said:


> When we had a water disaster 3 years ago, we bit the bullet and bought a Bosch dishwasher. It is so quiet, does a great job, and shuts itself off if it detects water running too much. The cause of our water disaster was the old dishwasher running an entire night when we were sleeping...water everywhere! We also decided never again to start the dishwasher and go to bed or leave the house!


My previous dishwasher, and its predecessor, was a Bosch, but unfortunately, just before Christmas 2015, we had to replace it. There was no mechanical problem, but the plastic trim and buttons on the outside had become brittle and broke up, so it was no longer possible to operate the controls. The timing was problematic, a new dishwasher being the last thing we had in mind at that point, and we decided to ask the family for contributions to a new machine instead of Christmas presents. Then one of the daughters suggested looking on eBay. For about £50, including delivery, we found a nearly new machine. It is an Indesit, not a brand that gets great reviews, but at that price, we thought it worth taking the risk. A year later, I have no regrets - it performs at least as well as the Bosch, and has given us no problems at all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kathleendoris said:


> My previous dishwasher, and its predecessor, was a Bosch, but unfortunately, just before Christmas 2015, we had to replace it. There was no mechanical problem, but the plastic trim and buttons on the outside had become brittle and broke up, so it was no longer possible to operate the controls. The timing was problematic, a new dishwasher being the last thing we had in mind at that point, and we decided to ask the family for contributions to a new machine instead of Christmas presents. Then one of the daughters suggested looking on eBay. For about £50, including delivery, we found a nearly new machine. It is an Indesit, not a brand that gets great reviews, but at that price, we thought it worth taking the risk. A year later, I have no regrets - it performs at least as well as the Bosch, and has given us no problems at all.


What a great outcome!


----------



## pammie1234

I haven't started any big projects yet as I knitted doilies for the wedding and needed some brainless knitting. But it is now time to start a blanket for DD and SIL. Of course, she wants purple. I may try to start today.

I haven't been getting the email notifications. I think I have it fixed, but if not, I'll ask for help!


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: As soon as I win the lottery and can afford the plane ticket, you've got a deal. :sm02:


I'll even pick you up at the airport. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam

pammie1234 said:


> It is good to get back and catching up on everyone. Yes, my DD got married October 29. It was a great wedding! She loves being a wife! I'll try to post some pics later. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy.


Great to see you back Pammie. Would love to see some wedding photos.


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> Trip to Denver was good, got home about an hour and half ago, had to stop at Marla's and pick up the puppies, she had Ryssa and Gizmo gorgeous the day. Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Got the slippers finished and about 8-9inchws done on the wrap. I'll felt the slippers tonight or tomorrow and then post a pic again.


Nice slippers. I really like the colour combination.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to send Alice to one of you....I am so aggravated at her. Had a closed package of yarn sitting on ottoman...closed mind you...it went and took a nap. Little rat opened the package and took out not 1 but 2 skeins of the yarn I'd been waiting on. When I got up I saw one skein on the sofa and freaked. Couldn't find the other skein (a cafe au lait color). Yes, that was me the neighbors heard cursing as I in the dark with a flash light followed the yarn half way across two acres gathering it up. Have been sitting for about 45 min now trying to find one end or the other so I could begin to untangle it. Still can't find an end....stuffed in in the ottoman for later; too pissed off right now. Ordered a skein on amazon so I would have it Tues when I had planned on starting the pattern (Coffee Shop Wrap using Lion Brand 24/7) She is worse than any cat....what is it with this dog and my yarn!!!! I stupidly thought an unopened package would be safe; I mean you couldn't even see that it was yarn! All I can say is thank goodness my craft room is gated so she can't get in there. If she ever jumps over the gate we are looking at a disaster!


Aw, what a disaster. I feel for you.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to your GD, does she have plans for further education?
> 
> I love home made soup, wish my DH did as well but he prefers canned mushroom, yuk!
> 
> Nice of your daughter to rent you a car, enjoy the visit


I love soup too and plan to make potato/leek soup this afternoon. It's that kind of day.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I mentioned before, the sooner it's fixed, the better the result will be, my DH had his fixed after 6 months & never has pain, mine was a chronic thing for years before fixed & still bothers me


I have a friend who had hers operated and then had to have it done a second time.


----------



## EJS

Gweniepooh said:


> Need to send Alice to one of you....I am so aggravated at her. Had a closed package of yarn sitting on ottoman...closed mind you...it went and took a nap. Little rat opened the package and took out not 1 but 2 skeins of the yarn I'd been waiting on. When I got up I saw one skein on the sofa and freaked. Couldn't find the other skein (a cafe au lait color). Yes, that was me the neighbors heard cursing as I in the dark with a flash light followed the yarn half way across two acres gathering it up. Have been sitting for about 45 min now trying to find one end or the other so I could begin to untangle it. Still can't find an end....stuffed in in the ottoman for later; too pissed off right now. Ordered a skein on amazon so I would have it Tues when I had planned on starting the pattern (Coffee Shop Wrap using Lion Brand 24/7) She is worse than any cat....what is it with this dog and my yarn!!!! I stupidly thought an unopened package would be safe; I mean you couldn't even see that it was yarn! All I can say is thank goodness my craft room is gated so she can't get in there. If she ever jumps over the gate we are looking at a disaster!


Oh no!! I would hope Alice is in hiding someplace as she would not be safe if I were you. Just one of the reasons I do not have a pet.
If I were closer I would come help you untangle that mess.
Hugs,
Evelyn


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Weird she wants to show yours when it's not for sale. Are you in a town house or condo?


Townhouse. There might be one for sale here but not on the market yet. The people presently live in a house and want to downsize so they want to see if they would be happy living in one like mine. They didn't initially ask to see mine but my friend mentioned that she knew someone living in this complex and would ask if I would be willing to let them have a look. If a stranger asked, my response would have been different.


----------



## budasha

Fan said:


> Guess what folks? This new tea party is a whole year out of date lol! It's title is 6 January 2016 instead of 17 oops!
> Alice sure does have a nose for yarn, you're going to have to watch her that's for sure. She must have good hunting genes in her makeup.
> Daralene best of luck with the Ambassador dinner, you will be fine. I would say as long as you keep fairly casual dress, and don't look like a rich tourist when shopping etc in Panama you should be ok. Be careful with your credit cards and don't flash the cash around and as you have travelled a lot you are very sensible I'm sure.


I wonder if anyone else noticed; I didn't.


----------



## budasha

pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been away so long I feel like I am starting over! I've missed the TP, but other things have gotten in the way! I really appreciate the summary as it helps me get somewhat caught up. There are so many things I want to comment on, but since I didn't take notes, I can't keep it all straight. I really read fast! Sam, I'm sorry about your kitten. It is so hard when things like that happen. I understand about the dishwasher. I thought mine was broken right before Christmas, but DD saw a light my old eyes couldn't see, and reset it. I have a Kitchen Aid and love it! I was so glad I didn't have to get it repaired!
> 
> Gwen, my dogs don't mess with my yarn (I hope I didn't just jinx it!), but Bailey, the big one, ate a whole loaf of bread yesterday. I had just bought it, so I was a little bugged.
> 
> Daralene, I hope you will attend the dinner so everyone can see what a gracious woman you are.
> 
> I had the family Christmas on the 26th and we had the AC on. It started getting cold on Wednesday, and yesterday we actually got some snow! It was so pretty, but it didn't last long, and today was sunny, so it melted. Still very cold and windy.
> 
> Need to take the dogs out one more time, but I will be back tomorrow! My goal is to check-in at least once a day! Hopefully, that will be attainable!


Welcome back. Amazing how temperatures fluctuate.


----------



## budasha

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my first practice sock.


Good job. It's a rich colour.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> It is good to get back and catching up on everyone. Yes, my DD got married October 29. It was a great wedding! She loves being a wife! I'll try to post some pics later. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy.


Congratulations!
It's good to hear that she's happy. :sm24:


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> gary painted my apartment two years ago. the walls are bright yellow - the ceiling is very pale yellow - and the woodwork is a really really bright yellow. not for everyone but i like it. --- sam


That's all that matters. I've never had yellow paint anywhere but did have a yellow car once.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> It's tiring- between that, the weather and not sleeping last night I fell asleep this afternoon.
> But I do love having time with her (in case you hadn't noticed!). And this from a woman who thought she wouldn't care if she never had grandchildren :sm01:


I think we all remember you saying that ????


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> someone was talking about it several weeks ago - that there was a new method out that wasn't as invasive as the old way of doing it and that the recovery time was shorter. you might talk to your doctor about it. how does one tear their rotator cuff? --- sam


I injured my right one when I was at work. I was standing on the bottom shelf and reaching up to the top shelf for something and slipped, pulling my shoulder. I was able to get therapy then and it's been pretty good although I've lost some strength. My left was injured when I tripped on a broken brick (at the medical centre, if you please). I tried to stop myself from falling by putting out my left hand. As a result, I fractured my wrist and injured my rotator cuff. I couldn't even get to see a doctor in the centre but had to drive myself to emergency. I will check with my dr when I get in to see him. I'm not really keen on this dr but have to take what I get.


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> I hope your not suggesting she pulls his pants off Sam.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## EJS

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my first practice sock.


Great job!!!

Evelyn


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to the largest shopping centre in Europe lucky me , I really don't want to go but promised son I would go with him so I'm off too get ready


Wish I could go with you (sigh).


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> Well I used to get lost in the big one at Croydon south of London so hate to think what I would do in the biggest one. And these days they are so much alike even from country to country it seems. So many shops are the same in them.


Friends of mine used to live in Croydon until they emigrated to Canada.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Well I used to get lost in the big one at Croydon south of London so hate to think what I would do in the biggest one. And these days they are so much alike even from country to country it seems. So many shops are the same in them.


They are definitely the same and boring very boring this one has a central mall and then goes off into different coloured malls and for some reason I always think I've come in through the green mall but I haven't if I was on my own I would be wandering round the very large green car park looking for the car when it's parked in the yellow car park 
The centre itself used to have some lovely areas one with a fountain in a court yard and another with a stream going through but both have gone to make way for more shops


----------



## EJS

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to your GD, does she have plans for further education?
> 
> I love home made soup, wish my DH did as well but he prefers canned mushroom, yuk!
> 
> Nice of your daughter to rent you a car, enjoy the visit


I am really looking forward to the visit. GD is planning college. She has applications in to quite a few (got them in later than normal because was hoping to join the Navy but that fell through). Her plan is pre-med at this point. She is interested in getting into anesthesiology.
A shame your DH isn't more adventurous in soup :sm17:

Evelyn


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to practice retail therapy but don't do the extending walking well enough now to do it. Yes.....my name is Gwen and I was a shopaholic. Would trade places with you if I was able.


I hate shopping I would have traded places with you very willingly


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of any of those so must be specific to your area


You can get the desiree potatoes here


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> I'll even pick you up at the airport. :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> They are definitely the same and boring very boring this one has a central mall and then goes off into different coloured malls and for some reason I always think I've come in through the green mall but I haven't if I was on my own I would be wandering round the very large green car park looking for the car when it's parked in the yellow car park
> The centre itself used to have some lovely areas one with a fountain in a court yard and another with a stream going through but both have gone to make way for more shops


We have a huge mall like that not too far from here. I don't mind going on a day like today where it's bitterly cold outside and it's a great place to just stay warm and walk around to window shop and people watch. It's lay-out sounds like that - I have to remember what store doorway I can in to remember where to go on my way back.


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> I never did catch up last week, so my grateful thanks go to those who produced the summaries. I did at least make some progress with my knitting last week. I have sworn not to start anything new until I have made real inroads into the many abandoned projects that are beginning to haunt me. I have finished off a scarf and a shawl (adult type), and am now working on a shawl for my great nephew who is due at the end of April. It is going better than I thought, so when it is finished, I may allow myself to cast on a tiny pair of socks - I have some Regia baby sock yarn in my stash.


You are certainly getting projects finished. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Lucky you , not. DH lost his car there once. Rang me in a panic. I talked him through where he'd left until he found it again :sm16:


That would be me if I was on my own, it's a nightmare place to actually get in and out of , and so many different car parks, I say there should be a button on the key fob that you can press to make a flag pop up from the car saying here I am


----------



## RookieRetiree

EJS said:


> I am really looking forward to the visit. GD is planning college. She has applications in to quite a few (got them in later than normal because was hoping to join the Navy but that fell through). Her plan is pre-med at this point. She is interested in getting into anesthesiology.
> A shame your DH isn't more adventurous in soup :sm17:
> 
> Evelyn


So sorry that she wasn't able to get into the Navy pre-med program - but I'm sure she'll do well where-ever she goes.
Congrats to her!


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is middle DGD's birthday; 16! We will be going to DD's for dinner and yes, I've been asked to bring "the rolls", LOL. Phoebe is the "fashionista" and the one who puts the purple in my hair. She's a sweetheart with a wicked sense of humor; wicked in a good way.


Happy Birthday to Phoebe. Enjoy the dinner with your family.


----------



## budasha

pacer said:


> I tried to type a quick message last night but I was so tired and I erased the message as I held the phone so I just went to bed. I read bits and pieces of the tea party right now. I hope to gain more energy as the changes in my medicine start to take effect.
> 
> Matthew did ask if I have sent an update of the drawing so I will do that now.


It's so nice to see how Matthew's work progresses. Thanks for sending us updates.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....breathe in, breathe out....yes along with lack of stable mobility nowadays I can not handle the crowds of loud teens. Too bad that you don't seem to see any LYS in malls/shopping centers. (at least not here!)


No none here , I did make the woman sat behind me laugh as I didn't realise I was humming a tune while I was sat there, turned out I was humming " say a little prayer for me 
She said can you say a couple for me as I'm with some of those screaming girls ????


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> No none here , I did make the woman sat behind me laugh as I didn't realise I was humming a tune while I was sat there, turned out I was humming " say a little prayer for me
> She said can you say a couple for me as I'm with some of them screaming girls ????


 :sm23:


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> No none here , I did make the woman sat behind me laugh as I didn't realise I was humming a tune while I was sat there, turned out I was humming " say a little prayer for me
> She said can you say a couple for me as I'm with some of them screaming girls ????


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## cindygecko

Poledra65 said:


> I need to do it before then but I'm procrastiknitting.


Lol. Love that word. Procrastinating!


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is it close to you? Have fun


Bonnie have fun and very large shopping centre s do not go together , since when have boys become worse than girls for shopping , son went in first shop and got a new wallet , second shop new shoes he wanted , I thought this is going well we can be on our way back home soon , sadly it went down hill from there 6 hours later I finally made it home , the centre itself is about 50 minutes away if the roads are clear . I was treated to a lovely lunch


----------



## budasha

No word from Daralene yet. I wonder how the dinner went last night. Hope she enjoyed it.


----------



## cindygecko

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! The opposums, are funny, when we lived in Texas, Christopher had an old car that had been sitting and he was trying to get it going, opened up the hood and a opposum had built a nest for itself in there. Bless my DH and my son, they felt bad for taking it's home so they boxed it up, took it down by the creek and built it a house from stuff they found, even put a rug in it for him. lolol I wonder how long that he lived in that little home, I like to think he lived to be an old one.


How nice they built him a house. There is something endearing about opposums, my neighbors think I am crazy for thinking they are cute.


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> Let me know which day and I'll meet you there!


Well if I knew so many of you wanted to go I could have let you all go instead of me ????


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> My previous dishwasher, and its predecessor, was a Bosch, but unfortunately, just before Christmas 2015, we had to replace it. There was no mechanical problem, but the plastic trim and buttons on the outside had become brittle and broke up, so it was no longer possible to operate the controls. The timing was problematic, a new dishwasher being the last thing we had in mind at that point, and we decided to ask the family for contributions to a new machine instead of Christmas presents. Then one of the daughters suggested looking on eBay. For about £50, including delivery, we found a nearly new machine. It is an Indesit, not a brand that gets great reviews, but at that price, we thought it worth taking the risk. A year later, I have no regrets - it performs at least as well as the Bosch, and has given us no problems at all.


That's quite a deal, hope it continues to work well. I haven't heard of that brand here. I was looking at Best Buy the other day at fridges, DH was looking for something so I was wasting time. I think I found what I want to replace mine with when it dies. The crisper drawers in mine have got brittle & the ledges that allow them to glide in & out broke off, a real pain in the a-- but too $$$ to replace, fridge us 20+yrs old so would probably die the day after I got new drawers???? We built our house the year the big fridges came out so the kitchen isn't configured for the wide ones, has to be 30" or less, that really limits choices & im not altering cupboards.


----------



## Swedenme

budasha said:


> No word from Daralene yet. I wonder how the dinner went last night. Hope she enjoyed it.


I don't think the dinner was last night Liz I think it's when they are in Panama


----------



## cindygecko

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, Melody & Kaye, great knitting.
> 
> I've never seen a possum, How bug are they? I googled but it didn't really say, I'm envisioning something the size of a cat?
> 
> Sam, you are kinder than me, no cat poop in my house!
> 
> Gwen, that darn Alice, is the yarn salvageable?
> 
> Our quilting was fun today, we made enough blocks to make 2 twin sized quilts, we will get together & finish them up later in the month, then the woman in our group that has a long arm will quilt them.
> I didn't sleep well again last night so have been holding down the couch since supper, I'm off to bed soon.


Opposums are bigger than the cats they are not much taller but they are very chunky compared to cats. I have named one of mine porky pig cause he is so fat compared to the other one. The cats and opposums don't seem to be scared of each other or mind sharing the food.


----------



## Swedenme

EJS said:


> I am really looking forward to the visit. GD is planning college. She has applications in to quite a few (got them in later than normal because was hoping to join the Navy but that fell through). Her plan is pre-med at this point. She is interested in getting into anesthesiology.
> A shame your DH isn't more adventurous in soup :sm17:
> 
> Evelyn


Sorry your granddaughter s plans for the Navy fell through hope she gets some replies back from the colleges soon


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> I have a friend who had hers operated and then had to have it done a second time.


Mine still bothers me but I sure won't have it done again, surgery wasn't a big deal but the 6 weeks after with my arm strapped to a block of foam that was attached at my waist sure wasn't fun.


----------



## cindygecko

thewren said:


> we used to have a resident skunk in the barn - he was around for three or four years. i used to go out to take care of bullseye and root beer and the skunk would be up on the chest eating the cat food. i didn't bother him and he didn't bother me. the dogs let him along and the cats thought he was one of them. so it all worked out. --- sam


That is cool that the skunk got along with everyone. I really wouldn't mind the skunk if he smelled better but I can always smell him whenever he is on my porch.


----------



## Bonnie7591

EJS said:


> I am really looking forward to the visit. GD is planning college. She has applications in to quite a few (got them in later than normal because was hoping to join the Navy but that fell through). Her plan is pre-med at this point. She is interested in getting into anesthesiology.
> A shame your DH isn't more adventurous in soup :sm17:
> 
> Evelyn


My DH isn't adventurous with any kind of eating, he like meat & potatoes, preferably beef????

I hope your GD can get into a good school, too bad the navy fell through, I assume they would help pay for her education?


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a huge mall like that not too far from here. I don't mind going on a day like today where it's bitterly cold outside and it's a great place to just stay warm and walk around to window shop and people watch. It's lay-out sounds like that - I have to remember what store doorway I can in to remember where to go on my way back.


We often go to West Edmonton Mall, it was the biggest in Canada, not sure if it still is. We always park in the same area so we don't have confusion. It has an indoor water park & amusement park, we used to take the boys when they were young, they were as happy as if they got to Disneyland


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Well if I knew so many of you wanted to go I could have let you all go instead of me ????


????????. I'm not really much of a shopper but do like to get there occasionally


----------



## gagesmom

Sam...sorry to hear about your kitty. 
Gwen.....naughty Alice.....Happy 16h to Phoebe.
Pammie .....good to see you back.
Nursenikki. ....great job on the sock.
Poledra. Such cute fairy slippers.


Cake is baked, iced and waiting to be eaten. 
Chili is in the pot simmering. Happy birthday banners are hung. Bonde is bringing balloons and some chips and pop. My mother in law isn't able to make it as it is blowing and snowing and not great weather where she lives. Greg, Bonde and Chris and Warden, Nancy (Gregs sister) and her bf Brett and Jodi and Kaylee and Savannah are coming. Will post pics later on. 
On Tuesday it will be just me Gage and Greg for his actual birthday and supper. 

I need to shower as people are supposed to he here around 3pm and it is 2 already.


----------



## Bonnie7591

cindygecko said:


> That is cool that the skunk got along with everyone. I really wouldn't mind the skunk if he smelled better but I can always smell him whenever he is on my porch.


I want no skunks near here. DH traps & shoots them as they carry rabies here. Our neighbors shot more than 25 over the past summer


----------



## cindygecko

Swedenme said:


> No none here , I did make the woman sat behind me laugh as I didn't realise I was humming a tune while I was sat there, turned out I was humming " say a little prayer for me
> She said can you say a couple for me as I'm with some of those screaming girls ????


LOL too funny!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie have fun and very large shopping centre s do not go together , since when have boys become worse than girls for shopping , son went in first shop and got a new wallet , second shop new shoes he wanted , I thought this is going well we can be on our way back home soon , sadly it went down hill from there 6 hours later I finally made it home , the centre itself is about 50 minutes away if the roads are clear . I was treated to a lovely lunch


And you spent time with him. You'd like shopping with my DH - he's there to buy just want he went in there for - goes to that rack and if there, if not, fine and out he goes. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's quite a deal, hope it continues to work well. I haven't heard of that brand here. I was looking at Best Buy the other day at fridges, DH was looking for something so I was wasting time. I think I found what I want to replace mine with when it dies. The crisper drawers in mine have got brittle & the ledges that allow them to glide in & out broke off, a real pain in the a-- but too $$$ to replace, fridge us 20+yrs old so would probably die the day after I got new drawers???? We built our house the year the big fridges came out so the kitchen isn't configured for the wide ones, has to be 30" or less, that really limits choices & im not altering cupboards.


It's the same here --- had to get whatever refrigerator would fit in the opening so was limited. My DSIL got the double door one with the freezer on the bottom and I love it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, happy birthday to your GD. Could you tell me what pattern you used for Hannah's messy bun hat please? DILs birthday is at the end of the month & id like to make one to go with the $$ I will give her


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> We often go to West Edmonton Mall, it was the biggest in Canada, not sure if it still is. We always park in the same area so we don't have confusion. It has an indoor water park & amusement park, we used to take the boys when they were young, they were as happy as if they got to Disneyland


That sounds like the Mall of America in Minnesota - not sure I'd ever want to go there, but it does seem to be a destination trip/vacation for many.


----------



## cindygecko

Bonnie7591 said:


> I want no skunks near here. DH traps & shoots them as they carry rabies here. Our neighbors shot more than 25 over the past summer


Wow hard to imagine that many skunks all in one area. And yeah I know skunks do carry rabies. I am careful about not getting close to any of the wild critters that visit here.


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> I don't think the dinner was last night Liz I think it's when they are in Panama


Oh, then I misunderstood. Thanks for letting me know. :sm12:


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine still bothers me but I sure won't have it done again, surgery wasn't a big deal but the 6 weeks after with my arm strapped to a block of foam that was attached at my waist sure wasn't fun.


That's one of the reasons I haven't had it done.


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> Sam...sorry to hear about your kitty.
> Gwen.....naughty Alice.....Happy 16h to Phoebe.
> Pammie .....good to see you back.
> Nursenikki. ....great job on the sock.
> Poledra. Such cute fairy slippers.
> 
> Cake is baked, iced and waiting to be eaten.
> Chili is in the pot simmering. Happy birthday banners are hung. Bonde is bringing balloons and some chips and pop. My mother in law isn't able to make it as it is blowing and snowing and not great weather where she lives. Greg, Bonde and Chris and Warden, Nancy (Gregs sister) and her bf Brett and Jodi and Kaylee and Savannah are coming. Will post pics later on.
> On Tuesday it will be just me Gage and Greg for his actual birthday and supper.
> 
> I need to shower as people are supposed to he here around 3pm and it is 2 already.


Have fun.


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie have fun and very large shopping centre s do not go together , since when have boys become worse than girls for shopping , son went in first shop and got a new wallet , second shop new shoes he wanted , I thought this is going well we can be on our way back home soon , sadly it went down hill from there 6 hours later I finally made it home , the centre itself is about 50 minutes away if the roads are clear . I was treated to a lovely lunch


Very unusual for a boy to like shopping but it was so great that he treated you to a nice lunch.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> We often go to West Edmonton Mall, it was the biggest in Canada, not sure if it still is. We always park in the same area so we don't have confusion. It has an indoor water park & amusement park, we used to take the boys when they were young, they were as happy as if they got to Disneyland


As far as I know, it still is. I haven't heard of another that has entertainment like that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> The only one of those that I recognise is Desiree, which I my usual choice for general use. Odd how something which seems to be pretty universal is actually so very different in various parts of the world!


I understand in Peru they have more than 600 varieties
so maybe not so surprising. The one I see most often is Nadine


----------



## Kathleendoris

cindygecko said:


> Lol. Love that word. Procrastinating!


Procrastiknitting sounds like my kind of activity. But if you insist on 'procrastinating', it does remind me of my BFF, nearly 50 years ago, when we were both blushing brides. Her new husband's maiden aunt asked her, à propos of her spouse, "Does he procrastinate?". My friend was unfamiliar with the word, but feared it might be some strange sexual practice, so was too embarrassed to manage more than "I don't know" as a reply. How times have changed!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just name the time and I'm there with you!


Poledra65 said:


> We'll go together Gwen, and then before we head home, stop at the massage place so that your back isn't sore when you get home. :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I understand in Peru they have more than 600 varieties
> so maybe not so surprising. The one I see most often is Nadine


I think I have heard of that one, but cannot quite place it. Being from Lincolnshire, I like to flatter myself that I know something about potatoes (or tates as they are known in the vernacular), but my farming days are long behind me, and all I really know now is what appears in the supermarket. When my parents were alive, it was a family joke that, sooner rather than later in a visit, they would solemnly enquire "What are you paying for tates?", and we would desperately have to think of a suitable price, which had to be far higher than the 'farm gate' price. For years after their demise, whenever we got together, someone would always feel the need to make the traditional enquiry. It sounds silly, but to those who depended on food production for a living, the price of crops was very important.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Better still just wait until you come to visit your friend in Statham angelam and Poledra can just fly here. We'd have a grand time shopping!



angelam said:


> I'll even pick you up at the airport. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Kathleendoris

OK, so there is a new episode of 'Endeavour' about to start, so I shall be out of action for a while!


----------



## sassafras123

Margaret, Elizabeth has personality plus. Haven't seen official rainfall for us, but thinking we had 2" in Dec and Jan. That is half our normal annual rainfall after 6 years of drought. One of those years we had less than an inch of rain all year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*EJS* Are the schools she's looking at all in AL? If looking here at University of GA and then the Medical College of GA in Augusta she would be welcome to stay with us while checking them out. You could come along to and we could have fun knitting/crocheting, etc.



EJS said:


> I am really looking forward to the visit. GD is planning college. She has applications in to quite a few (got them in later than normal because was hoping to join the Navy but that fell through). Her plan is pre-med at this point. She is interested in getting into anesthesiology.
> A shame your DH isn't more adventurous in soup :sm17:
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## sassafras123

darowil said:


> Had to laugh. I too like the sound of the chicken and Cranberry Salad. I have a cooked chook (chicken) here- and cranberries at home. So other than cabbage I have all I need- just not in one house!


???? Good luck getting it all together!


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....just tie a ribbon or yarn around your car antenna....LOL


Swedenme said:


> That would be me if I was on my own, it's a nightmare place to actually get in and out of , and so many different car parks, I say there should be a button on the key fob that you can press to make a flag pop up from the car saying here I am


----------



## Gweniepooh

Swedenme said:


> No none here , I did make the woman sat behind me laugh as I didn't realise I was humming a tune while I was sat there, turned out I was humming " say a little prayer for me
> She said can you say a couple for me as I'm with some of those screaming girls ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Like procrastiknitting and procraftinanting....I do both quite frequently.



cindygecko said:


> Lol. Love that word. Procrastinating!


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG....6 hours is way too much even for me and I like to shop! Reminds me when in my early 30s going to shop on Black Friday in an Atlanta mall....we shopped for something like 13 hours. Exhausted! Never done such a expedition again!


Swedenme said:


> Bonnie have fun and very large shopping centre s do not go together , since when have boys become worse than girls for shopping , son went in first shop and got a new wallet , second shop new shoes he wanted , I thought this is going well we can be on our way back home soon , sadly it went down hill from there 6 hours later I finally made it home , the centre itself is about 50 minutes away if the roads are clear . I was treated to a lovely lunch


----------



## Gweniepooh

About 25 years ago when I volunteered at the local zoo I fostered a baby opossum. He would ride around on my shoulder.Somewhere I have a picture of us together that was in the newspaper. If I ever can find it I'll post it.



cindygecko said:


> How nice they built him a house. There is something endearing about opposums, my neighbors think I am crazy for thinking they are cute.


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Better still just wait until you come to visit your friend in Statham angelam and Poledra can just fly here. We'd have a grand time shopping!


Just had a phone call from Joan this afternoon, they plan to move down at the beginning of February. Not long now! She was saying that they have 4" of snow in Chesapeake today.


----------



## iamsam

in case you like to be alone when you work on the comuter.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Laptop-Compubody-Sock/

or you just want to be alone. --- sam

http://www.instructables.com/id/Leave-Me-Alone-Sweater/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## sassafras123

Pammie, so happy to see your post. Glad wedding went well.
I frogged sock heel for 2nd time this morning. Now up to row 12 of eye of partridge. Will be glad to get past heel and onto foot of sock. You would think it was my first sock. I think that doing most of knitting in spurts while traveling did me in. Fine for leg of sock and foot of sock. Not so good with heel, dropped stitches from keeping putting it away, losing track of row count, etc.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, had broccoli, kale, pomegranate salad last night. Very good. Had it with kielbasa. The recipe called for cooking in crockpot. However, I forgot about meat course til afternoon so just heated kielbasa and sauce in pan on medium heat til warmed. 1 kielbasa, 1 cup apricot preserves, 1/2 cup Dijon mustard. Tasty.


----------



## sassafras123

Mary, hoping medication helps. Matthew's drawing is wonderful I want to reach out and pet their heads they are so realistic.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is what i'd like next time. The one we have now is a side by side with ice maker & water dispenser on the outside. Water dispenser hasn't worked in about 3 years now. Probably just needs a new line but not worried about it not working. I find the freezer space is very limited. Probably just need to get a very small freezer.



RookieRetiree said:


> It's the same here --- had to get whatever refrigerator would fit in the opening so was limited. My DSIL got the double door one with the freezer on the bottom and I love it.


----------



## Poledra65

cindygecko said:


> How nice they built him a house. There is something endearing about opposums, my neighbors think I am crazy for thinking they are cute.


Yes, they aren't cuddly little buggers, but they don't really bother animals their own size or larger, they are omnivores so as long as they have other options they probably won't bother with cats and such. 
The Aussie/NZ possums are much cuter.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> We often go to West Edmonton Mall, it was the biggest in Canada, not sure if it still is. We always park in the same area so we don't have confusion. It has an indoor water park & amusement park, we used to take the boys when they were young, they were as happy as if they got to Disneyland


The one I've just been to had an amusement park right in the centre of the mall but that has now gone they now have different amusements and activities down one of the coloured malls , I would have liked to jump aboard the children's train that goes around the centre on the way back to the exit but I think I was a bit you big to get a lift


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Well if I knew so many of you wanted to go I could have let you all go instead of me ????


LOL! Poor kid would have never gotten out of there, we'd all have plenty of shopping advice for him. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Absolutely. It's a freebie on ravelry. Here is the link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holey-hat-2


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, happy birthday to your GD. Could you tell me what pattern you used for Hannah's messy bun hat please? DILs birthday is at the end of the month & id like to make one to go with the $$ I will give her


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Poor kid would have never gotten out of there, we'd all have plenty of shopping advice for him. lol


Were as all I could say was Do you like it or it fits nicely


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's quite a deal, hope it continues to work well. I haven't heard of that brand here. I was looking at Best Buy the other day at fridges, DH was looking for something so I was wasting time. I think I found what I want to replace mine with when it dies. The crisper drawers in mine have got brittle & the ledges that allow them to glide in & out broke off, a real pain in the a-- but too $$$ to replace, fridge us 20+yrs old so would probably die the day after I got new drawers???? We built our house the year the big fridges came out so the kitchen isn't configured for the wide ones, has to be 30" or less, that really limits choices & im not altering cupboards.


Yes, I need to go back to school and get a degree in architecture and construction so I can enlarge my kitchen by 4 feet out and then I would be in heaven. I need an electrical and plumbing degree too... lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam those are both so funny! Don't think I'll be knitting either one though!



thewren said:


> in case you like to be alone when you work on the comuter.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Laptop-Compubody-Sock/
> 
> or you just want to be alone. --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Leave-Me-Alone-Sweater/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## Gweniepooh

All the recent chatter about sock knitting I just ordered a set of the Neko curved needles to give a try. Here's a link to them if you want to check them out. https://www.makersmercantile.com/knitting-needles/neko-knitting-needles.html



sassafras123 said:


> Pammie, so happy to see your post. Glad wedding went well.
> I frogged sock heel for 2nd time this morning. Now up to row 12 of eye of partridge. Will be glad to get past heel and onto foot of sock. You would think it was my first sock. I think that doing most of knitting in spurts while traveling did me in. Fine for leg of sock and foot of sock. Not so good with heel, dropped stitches from keeping putting it away, losing track of row count, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your recipe for cooking the kielbasa sounds good. I just may have to give that a try. I love kielbasa.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, had broccoli, kale, pomegranate salad last night. Very good. Had it with kielbasa. The recipe called for cooking in crockpot. However, I forgot about meat course til afternoon so just heated kielbasa and sauce in pan on medium heat til warmed. 1 kielbasa, 1 cup apricot preserves, 1/2 cup Dijon mustard. Tasty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just finished shaping the dough for the rolls and now letting them do the second rise. Off to take a nap. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kathleendoris said:


> I think I have heard of that one, but cannot quite place it. Being from Lincolnshire, I like to flatter myself that I know something about potatoes (or tates as they are known in the vernacular), but my farming days are long behind me, and all I really know now is what appears in the supermarket. When my parents were alive, it was a family joke that, sooner rather than later in a visit, they would solemnly enquire "What are you paying for tates?", and we would desperately have to think of a suitable price, which had to be far higher than the 'farm gate' price. For years after their demise, whenever we got together, someone would always feel the need to make the traditional enquiry. It sounds silly, but to those who depended on food production for a living, the price of crops was very important.


I understand.


----------



## cindygecko

Gweniepooh said:


> About 25 years ago when I volunteered at the local zoo I fostered a baby opossum. He would ride around on my shoulder.Somewhere I have a picture of us together that was in the newspaper. If I ever can find it I'll post it.


Wow. You have done a bit of everything haven't you!!!! That must have been fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> All the recent chatter about sock knitting I just ordered a set of the Neko curved needles to give a try. Here's a link to them if you want to check them out. https://www.makersmercantile.com/knitting-needles/neko-knitting-needles.html


We're waiting for Kathy's review of them also. Let us know.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Sam...sorry to hear about your kitty.
> Gwen.....naughty Alice.....Happy 16h to Phoebe.
> Pammie .....good to see you back.
> Nursenikki. ....great job on the sock.
> Poledra. Such cute fairy slippers.
> 
> Cake is baked, iced and waiting to be eaten.
> Chili is in the pot simmering. Happy birthday banners are hung. Bonde is bringing balloons and some chips and pop. My mother in law isn't able to make it as it is blowing and snowing and not great weather where she lives. Greg, Bonde and Chris and Warden, Nancy (Gregs sister) and her bf Brett and Jodi and Kaylee and Savannah are coming. Will post pics later on.
> On Tuesday it will be just me Gage and Greg for his actual birthday and supper.
> 
> I need to shower as people are supposed to he here around 3pm and it is 2 already.


Happy early birthday Gage!!! Behave!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> And you spent time with him. You'd like shopping with my DH - he's there to buy just want he went in there for - goes to that rack and if there, if not, fine and out he goes. No muss, no fuss.


LOL! Other than in a fishing shop, that's how David shops. If he goes shopping with me, he tries to rush me around the stores, I've gotten to where I tell him if he's going to get grumpy either don't go or he can sit in the car, he rarely goes. lol
He was looking around the yarn shop yesterday though, said they had chopped off an old lady's pony tail and were weaving it into something. :sm06: 
:sm23: It was a grey/black fine yarn, maybe a mohair, but I didn't really go look. lol


----------



## Poledra65

cindygecko said:


> Wow hard to imagine that many skunks all in one area. And yeah I know skunks do carry rabies. I am careful about not getting close to any of the wild critters that visit here.


Thankfully with as many possums are around, they rarely carry rabies, unlike skunks, they say that only 1 in 800 will contract or carry it. They are also very resistant to viper type snake venoms. I still wouldn't like to get bit by those sharp little teeth though.


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> Procrastiknitting sounds like my kind of activity. But if you insist on 'procrastinating', it does remind me of my BFF, nearly 50 years ago, when we were both blushing brides. Her new husband's maiden aunt asked her, à propos of her spouse, "Does he procrastinate?". My friend was unfamiliar with the word, but feared it might be some strange sexual practice, so was too embarrassed to manage more than "I don't know" as a reply. How times have changed!


LOL! Poor thing. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just name the time and I'm there with you!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Better still just wait until you come to visit your friend in Statham angelam and Poledra can just fly here. We'd have a grand time shopping!


That would be fun too!!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Like procrastiknitting and procraftinanting....I do both quite frequently.


Me too!!!!
In fact, I need to go make another cuppa and get my slippers felted, just got all the ends woven in, I didn't take my needles or a crochet hook with me yesterday or I'd have had them done in the car. Oh well...


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Were as all I could say was Do you like it or it fits nicely


LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> All the recent chatter about sock knitting I just ordered a set of the Neko curved needles to give a try. Here's a link to them if you want to check them out. https://www.makersmercantile.com/knitting-needles/neko-knitting-needles.html


I think someone else was ordering some like that, be sure to let us know how you like them.


----------



## EJS

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH isn't adventurous with any kind of eating, he like meat & potatoes, preferably beef????
> 
> I hope your GD can get into a good school, too bad the navy fell through, I assume they would help pay for her education?


The Navy would have funded a large chunk of education. Oh well. Mom and Dad (more mom) planned ahead and has a good start on college funds. Also, dad being in the Army, she will qualify for some on his GI Bill. I have no idea how that works.

Evelyn


----------



## pammie1234

I'm not a big shopper anymore, but I will do it. I love to shop online, and that can be very $$$! DD says I buy stuff I don't need. She is trying so hard to get me clutter free! I basically ignore her! I just woke up from a nap and feel very groggy. I think I could go back to sleep! I still have Christmas boxes to put in the garage. The house looks so bare! I am getting some Valentine things out so that ought to perk things up.


----------



## EJS

Gweniepooh said:


> *EJS* Are the schools she's looking at all in AL? If looking here at University of GA and then the Medical College of GA in Augusta she would be welcome to stay with us while checking them out. You could come along to and we could have fun knitting/crocheting, etc.


She is looking into schools all across the country. Her first choice is Wesleyan in Macon. DD1 attended there. She has heard back from them and had to write a letter in response. I think she accomplished that while at her dads for Christmas.
I suggested UAB (University of Alabama in Birmingham) Not sure if she applied but they also have a great medical school.
Living in northern Indiana, she has also got some Illinois schools on her list.
With her early graduation she will have plenty of time to look into all her possibilities without missing any classes 
Evelyn :sm01:


----------



## pammie1234

Mary, Matthew's work just keeps getting better! Tell him hello and that I'm still loving my yarn bowl!


----------



## RookieRetiree

EJS said:


> She is looking into schools all across the country. Her first choice is Wesleyan in Macon. DD1 attended there. She has heard back from them and had to write a letter in response. I think she accomplished that while at her dads for Christmas.
> I suggested UAB (University of Alabama in Birmingham) Not sure if she applied but they also have a great medical school.
> Living in northern Indiana, she has also got some Illinois schools on her list.
> With her early graduation she will have plenty of time to look into all her possibilities without missing any classes
> Evelyn :sm01:


Our Daughter got her PhD in bioscience at UAB after undergrad at Indiana U-- both great places! Uof W-Madison and Washington U in St. Louis are also great med prep schools. Good luck to her.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


They're very cute.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> They're very cute.


Thank you, I am happy with them, I'll make the second pair later this week or next. They sure do work up quickly.


----------



## iamsam

did i say that - i didn't mean it that way. --- sam



darowil said:


> I hope your not suggesting she pulls his pants off Sam.


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye, perfecto!


----------



## Fan

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


Ah they are so cute love the colours too!


----------



## iamsam

i think i need to try this. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well do give it a try. An hour after dinner DH once again was saying how much he enjoyed it said it was "REALLY good" emphasizing the really.


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> They're very cute.


Absolutely! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Thinking of your temperatures I did a conversion to F. If our summers only got to 31c I would be thrilled! We are pretty humid usually and easily stay anywhere in the 35-40c range. Not fun at all.


31 is a nice day. 35 is OK, once it gets here (mid 90s) I start to dislike it and once it reaches 40 (104) I'm well over it. Fortunately this summer we haven't yet had a few strung together. Once it starts heading to 100 (37.7) I don't like it. But also if it is that hot figure it may as well make it to that, or to 40 if it get much hotter).


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


They look fantastic!


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is middle DGD's birthday; 16! We will be going to DD's for dinner and yes, I've been asked to bring "the rolls", LOL. Phoebe is the "fashionista" and the one who puts the purple in my hair. She's a sweetheart with a wicked sense of humor; wicked in a good way.


And a very Happy Birthday to your DGD


----------



## flyty1n

Great pixie felted slippers.


----------



## iamsam

it's looking good mathew - looks like the black kitty is smiling. Mary - hope you are soon feeling better - sending you tons of healing energy. i still think you go too hard. ---- sam



pacer said:


> I tried to type a quick message last night but I was so tired and I erased the message as I held the phone so I just went to bed. I read bits and pieces of the tea party right now. I hope to gain more energy as the changes in my medicine start to take effect.
> 
> Matthew did ask if I have sent an update of the drawing so I will do that now.


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you everybody! I would definitely recommend the pattern, it was easy to read and worked up quickly. 
I can't wait to see everyone else's that is planning to make them. 
Oh, I used Brown Sheep Wool Lambs Pride Worsted. It used less than one skein of the main color for an adult size, I did 9&1/2 inches long as her foot is 8.5 inches long, and the coordinating color only used a small portion of the skein, I'll be able to get the other pair cuffs and probably several more out of the skein with no problem.


----------



## iamsam

weren't you knitting a wedding shawl? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> It is good to get back and catching up on everyone. Yes, my DD got married October 29. It was a great wedding! She loves being a wife! I'll try to post some pics later. I hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy.


----------



## iamsam

that was a good deal - long may it wash dished for you. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> My previous dishwasher, and its predecessor, was a Bosch, but unfortunately, just before Christmas 2015, we had to replace it. There was no mechanical problem, but the plastic trim and buttons on the outside had become brittle and broke up, so it was no longer possible to operate the controls. The timing was problematic, a new dishwasher being the last thing we had in mind at that point, and we decided to ask the family for contributions to a new machine instead of Christmas presents. Then one of the daughters suggested looking on eBay. For about £50, including delivery, we found a nearly new machine. It is an Indesit, not a brand that gets great reviews, but at that price, we thought it worth taking the risk. A year later, I have no regrets - it performs at least as well as the Bosch, and has given us no problems at all.


----------



## iamsam

did you buy anything? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That would be me if I was on my own, it's a nightmare place to actually get in and out of , and so many different car parks, I say there should be a button on the key fob that you can press to make a flag pop up from the car saying here I am


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


They've come out really well. A great gift for a young girl.


----------



## iamsam

Swedenme said:


> No none here , I did make the woman sat behind me laugh as I didn't realise I was humming a tune while I was sat there, turned out I was humming " say a little prayer for me
> She said can you say a couple for me as I'm with some of those screaming girls ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> My previous dishwasher, and its predecessor, was a Bosch, but unfortunately, just before Christmas 2015, we had to replace it. There was no mechanical problem, but the plastic trim and buttons on the outside had become brittle and broke up, so it was no longer possible to operate the controls. The timing was problematic, a new dishwasher being the last thing we had in mind at that point, and we decided to ask the family for contributions to a new machine instead of Christmas presents. Then one of the daughters suggested looking on eBay. For about £50, including delivery, we found a nearly new machine. It is an Indesit, not a brand that gets great reviews, but at that price, we thought it worth taking the risk. A year later, I have no regrets - it performs at least as well as the Bosch, and has given us no problems at all.


That was worth the price even it packs up now.


----------



## pammie1234

Kaye, those are adorable! I have some great nieces that would love them! The colors are perfect!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've read all the pages to catch up but didn't comment...so will say happy birthday, congratulations, safe travels, and healing as each applies! I enjoyed the pictures also. I'm working on a test crochet of the latest shawl pattern and am on a roll...found a couple of typos already. Oops. I'll try and catch up again in a bit.


----------



## iamsam

i don't know if it was because he was in the barn - barns are not very air tight - but there was really never much odor connected to him. maybe he felt safe enough that he relaxed hs smell thingy. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> That is cool that the skunk got along with everyone. I really wouldn't mind the skunk if he smelled better but I can always smell him whenever he is on my porch.


----------



## Kathleendoris

darowil said:


> That was worth the price even it packs up now.


That's just what I thought. It is still performing well, but the main thing was, it meant we didn't have to pay a large amount of money for a new one, just when we could least afford it! :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> weren't you knitting a wedding shawl? --- sam


No, just doilies. She didn't want a shawl. Lucky for her the weather was good.


----------



## pammie1234

Kaye, where is the pattern? I may check it out.


----------



## iamsam

that sounds really good. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, had broccoli, kale, pomegranate salad last night. Very good. Had it with kielbasa. The recipe called for cooking in crockpot. However, I forgot about meat course til afternoon so just heated kielbasa and sauce in pan on medium heat til warmed. 1 kielbasa, 1 cup apricot preserves, 1/2 cup Dijon mustard. Tasty.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> And you spent time with him. You'd like shopping with my DH - he's there to buy just want he went in there for - goes to that rack and if there, if not, fine and out he goes. No muss, no fuss.


Definitley my kind of shopping


----------



## iamsam

i kept thinking - what kind of person would use them? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam those are both so funny! Don't think I'll be knitting either one though!


----------



## iamsam

will be anxious to hear how easy they are to knit with. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> All the recent chatter about sock knitting I just ordered a set of the Neko curved needles to give a try. Here's a link to them if you want to check them out. https://www.makersmercantile.com/knitting-needles/neko-knitting-needles.html


----------



## darowil

Looking at this stage as if the parcel was delivered to the wrong block of flats. Need to contact the senders to tell them it is on the way back and for them to arrange to resend it. And the guy I spoke to will contact the delivery person to tell them delivered to the wrong address.
The most likely explanation for it being returned so quickly after being delivered is that the person who did get it returned it to the post office as wrong address. 
The correct address is defiantelly on the parcel. Clearly the person who did get it didn't look closely to notice the 1 number difference (another block next to this has almost identical address).


----------



## iamsam

i think they look great kaye - love the curvy toe. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


----------



## Swedenme

Kathleendoris said:


> OK, so there is a new episode of 'Endeavour' about to start, so I shall be out of action for a while!


I really like Endeavour but I chose to watch Sherlock with my son , wish I had watched Endeavour now as Sherlock is getting more stupid and mixed up by the minute , will watch Endeveour tomorrow . Can you believe that Broadchurch is coming back for another series


----------



## pammie1234

I need some help converting a wrap to an afghan. The pattern is Astoria Wrap by Jen Hagan. It has a border of 3 K on each side. So I figured the pattern was the rest of the stitches, but then I noticed that some of the directions had () to do x amount of times. Then a partial part after. So, do I repeat the () as many times as it takes to get through the row stopping x amount of stitches to do the partial part. I don't know if this makes sense or not. The pattern is on Ravalry if you want to take a peek. I guess I'll go back and count the stitches for all of the partial part to see if they are the same. Why did I show this to my DD!


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, where is the pattern? I may check it out.


*Pammie* this is the link to the elf slippers pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elf-shoes


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....just tie a ribbon or yarn around your car antenna....LOL


Think it might come to that . I almost got into a car with a strange man last year , came out of a shop looked for red car as oldest son was picking me up saw it's and went towards it , just went to open the door when I heard an irate voice from behind me shout mu-um . Oops ????


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....6 hours is way too much even for me and I like to shop! Reminds me when in my early 30s going to shop on Black Friday in an Atlanta mall....we shopped for something like 13 hours. Exhausted! Never done such a expedition again!


13 hours that would be my idea of torture


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


They are great Kaye Jo


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> I really like Endeavour but I chose to watch Sherlock with my son , wish I had watched Endeavour now as Sherlock is getting more stupid and mixed up by the minute , will watch Endeveour tomorrow . Can you believe that Broadchurch is coming back for another series


I really enjoyed the first Broadchurch but the second one not so much. I hope this next one is better. I really wish they had stopped after one series. I think they feel after one big success they have to keep on milking it, not to the general good either.


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you, Kaye. I think I may have to make those. I have some wool, but not in a bright color. I guess I could use red, which I do have. Those slippers are just fun!


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> did you buy anything? --- sam


No nothing I wanted , I did spot a knitted scarf and thought I can make one better than that and the price of it was ridiculous


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> I really enjoyed the first Broadchurch but the second one not so much. I hope this next one is better. I really wish they had stopped after one series. I think they feel after one big success they have to keep on milking it, not to the general good either.


Exactly what I thought . They had the person who did it and that should have been the end .


----------



## grandma sherry

Just love the boots Kaye.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> did i say that - i didn't mean it that way. --- sam


Sam - you didn't suggest anything "untoward" --- but the idea of Daralene wondering about how the Ambassador puts or takes off his pants just like anyone else may just be the trick she needs to get through the evening and have a chuckle at the same time. I know I got a chuckle.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, where is the pattern? I may check it out.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elf-shoes


----------



## budasha

EJS said:


> The Navy would have funded a large chunk of education. Oh well. Mom and Dad (more mom) planned ahead and has a good start on college funds. Also, dad being in the Army, she will qualify for some on his GI Bill. I have no idea how that works.
> 
> Evelyn


My step-son went into the Navy when he was about 16. They taught him how to cook and when he was discharged, he became a Chef. He spent years at great hotels, in Bermuda, Mount Washington, B.C., Quebec, St. Andrews, and then he decided he would try cruising. He was on a ship for many years and is now retired. He never cooked for me because he enjoyed someone else cooking for him.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> i think they look great kaye - love the curvy toe. --- sam


I-cord. lol


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


They're gorgeous. I would love to have them.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:



> Think it might come to that . I almost got into a car with a strange man last year , came out of a shop looked for red car as oldest son was picking me up saw it's and went towards it , just went to open the door when I heard an irate voice from behind me shout mu-um . Oops ????


I did open the door of a car one day, went to get in and it wasn't Marla in the passenger seat. She was in the car next to his laughing hysterically. :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## gagesmom

Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.

Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came. 

Got a few pics.


----------



## Poledra65

budasha said:


> They're gorgeous. I would love to have them.


Thank you all!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


Thank you.

Everyone looks like they had a great time, too bad that some got sick ahead of time, but hopefully will be recovered enough for Tuesday.


----------



## pammie1234

Looks like a fun party!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


The slippers are great! I love the way they turned out and the colors look even better when felted. They are a delight!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I saw in Rookie's post that Kathy had ordered some. After reading that it jogged my memory and I remember her say that. She will most likely get to using them before me so I really am looking forward to seeing what she thinks of them.

quote=thewren]will be anxious to hear how easy they are to knit with. --- sam[/quote]


----------



## sassafras123

At 7pm PST tonight 60 minutes will have show on NAWC China Lake, CA where we live and worked.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've done that before....so embarrassing. Also stood at a car repeatedly clicking the button to unlock it and finally realized it was the wrong car.


Swedenme said:


> Think it might come to that . I almost got into a car with a strange man last year , came out of a shop looked for red car as oldest son was picking me up saw it's and went towards it , just went to open the door when I heard an irate voice from behind me shout mu-um . Oops ????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

budasha said:


> I have a friend who had hers operated and then had to have it done a second time.


Eeeek! That's a scary thought...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the smile on Gage's face. Great pictures and nice that those that were sick will come on Tuesday. Hope it was a fun celebration.



gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


----------



## sassafras123

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the smile on Gage's face. Great pictures and nice that those that were sick will come on Tuesday. Hope it was a fun celebration.


Mel, Happy Birthday to Gage.


----------



## RookieRetiree

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


Happy Birthday, Gage!


----------



## cindygecko

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


Very cool slippers! You have inspired me to make them my next project I am knitting a baby sweater right now.


----------



## pacer

Happy birthday Gage. 

Kaye Jo... Let David know that black ice has been a problem on I94 today. Prayers for safe travels for all who are driving.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> I've done that before....so embarrassing. Also stood at a car repeatedly clicking the button to unlock it and finally realized it was the wrong car.


Do you know how many dark Jeeps there are? DGS just said-"just look at liscence which starts with 39...". smart alec!


----------



## Poledra65

cindygecko said:


> Very cool slippers! You have inspired me to make them my next project I am knitting a baby sweater right now.


 :sm24: 
I'll be excited to see them.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Happy birthday Gage.
> 
> Kaye Jo... Let David know that black ice has been a problem on I94 today. Prayers for safe travels for all who are driving.


Thank you Mary, I let him know. He's heading that way tomorrow morning.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you know how many dark Jeeps there are? DGS just said-"just look at liscence which starts with 39...". smart alec!


 :sm19:


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> 9:15pm and I am caught up with last week's ktp and now I am caught up here as well. It was beautifully sunny today but very bitter cold.
> 
> I worked on the baby vest today for a while but not completed yet. Hopefully I will get it done tomorrow and sewn up. Then I will post a picture.
> 
> Sam the potato soup sounds delicious. Gwen yours sound yummy as well.
> 
> Glad to see pics from Daralene. The food looks so decadent.
> 
> I am out of the shower a bit ago and getting my warm jammies on. Seeing as I will have to take Deuce out another time or two before bed I wanna be warm. I got a Chewbacca onesie for Christmas. That should keep me warm. Will have to take a pic of it tomorrow as well.
> 
> Made a few calls today inviting people for Sunday. Gages birthday is on the 10th (Tuesday ) and with them going back to school on Monday and people working I will have a get together on Sunday of family and friends. Will make Chili for the grown ups and order pizza for the kids. I can't believe he is going to be 12.
> 
> Check in later on before bed.


Happy early Birthday Gage!


----------



## gagesmom

Finished the front of the boy vest. ????

Took this pic of Deuce sleeping. What a nut. I was knitting away and Gage said look at your feet. And here was Deuce sound asleep.????????

I am taking the dog out shortly and then I am headed to bed. School tomorrow woo oooooooooooh. Gage isn't to excited but I'm thrilled.☺????????


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Finished the front of the boy vest. ????
> 
> Took this pic of Deuce sleeping. What a nut. I was knitting away and Gage said look at your feet. And here was Deuce sound asleep.????????
> 
> I am taking the dog out shortly and then I am headed to bed. School tomorrow woo oooooooooooh. Gage isn't to excited but I'm thrilled.☺????????


That vest is so cute, I love the color, I'd put it on a boy or girl.

LOL! That is one relaxed dog, Buster sleeps that way sometimes, so funny. lol


----------



## EJS

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


they turned out very nice. the girl will love them

evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> You folks are so hot. Hope you got some sleep. So Australia is the flattest and driest of all the continents. It breaks records in many ways from things I've seen in documentaries. you just need me to come visit. Seems the cold weather is following me.


Mid 70's today in Yuma Arizona. Mid 60's this evening. Supposed to be low 70's next few days. Stay warm or cool wherever you all are!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I think I have heard of that one, but cannot quite place it. Being from Lincolnshire, I like to flatter myself that I know something about potatoes (or tates as they are known in the vernacular), but my farming days are long behind me, and all I really know now is what appears in the supermarket. When my parents were alive, it was a family joke that, sooner rather than later in a visit, they would solemnly enquire "What are you paying for tates?", and we would desperately have to think of a suitable price, which had to be far higher than the 'farm gate' price. For years after their demise, whenever we got together, someone would always feel the need to make the traditional enquiry. It sounds silly, but to those who depended on food production for a living, the price of crops was very important.


Was rather aware of that growing up, with mum working her Market Garden- she very quickly went into growing 'high end' crops- strawberries, cucumbers, tomatoes and the like -which got good prices in the Glasgow market.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


I really like them!


----------



## tami_ohio

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Finished my first practice sock.


Looks great!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like them!


Thank you Julie.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> They are definitely the same and boring very boring this one has a central mall and then goes off into different coloured malls and for some reason I always think I've come in through the green mall but I haven't if I was on my own I would be wandering round the very large green car park looking for the car when it's parked in the yellow car park
> The centre itself used to have some lovely areas one with a fountain in a court yard and another with a stream going through but both have gone to make way for more shops


Shops make money, fountains don't. And who cares if the environment is better. Guess they figure environment doesn't encourage people to buy. And all they are there for is to get people to buy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> Procrastiknitting sounds like my kind of activity. But if you insist on 'procrastinating', it does remind me of my BFF, nearly 50 years ago, when we were both blushing brides. Her new husband's maiden aunt asked her, à propos of her spouse, "Does he procrastinate?". My friend was unfamiliar with the word, but feared it might be some strange sexual practice, so was too embarrassed to manage more than "I don't know" as a reply. How times have changed!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely. It's a freebie on ravelry. Here is the link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holey-hat-2


Thanks, Gwen, I only have a few rows left on my shawl & then will do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> All the recent chatter about sock knitting I just ordered a set of the Neko curved needles to give a try. Here's a link to them if you want to check them out. https://www.makersmercantile.com/knitting-needles/neko-knitting-needles.html


I'll be interested to hear how you like them. Mary Maxim also sells them & ive been thinking if trying a set, I think they would be particularly nice for when traveling, less chance of stitches fall off than on DPNs


----------



## sassafras123

Maya and I walked 45 minutes today.


----------



## Poledra65

Good night everyone! Sweet dreams, see you tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Bonnie7591

EJS said:


> The Navy would have funded a large chunk of education. Oh well. Mom and Dad (more mom) planned ahead and has a good start on college funds. Also, dad being in the Army, she will qualify for some on his GI Bill. I have no idea how that works.
> 
> Evelyn


That's great she has some funding set aside, otherwise the sure come out of school with a big debt


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


They're cute


----------



## iamsam

may we see the shawl? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Gwen, I only have a few rows left on my shawl & then will do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Think it might come to that . I almost got into a car with a strange man last year , came out of a shop looked for red car as oldest son was picking me up saw it's and went towards it , just went to open the door when I heard an irate voice from behind me shout mu-um . Oops ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> may we see the shawl? --- sam


Once I get it blocked, looks pretty bad just now


----------



## Bonnie7591

Melody, Kimber also sleeps like that. Too funny. Happy birthday, Gage, too bad your friends were sick but at least they didn't come & share it with you.

We had a supper tonight with my bowling team, I took desert, the lava cakes that Dawn shared the recipe, they were a great hit. It was a really nice evening.

I got all the Christmas stuff hauled downstairs & the house cleaned, it looks bare but so nice to be clean???? I couldn't believe the dust that came out of the tree when I took it apart???? How do you dust a tree?????
Well, I better get off. To bed..

I'm sharing this funny I got in email

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5A7CD5KsYD8Ql9HM3lMbFBXaEE/view?invite=CNbO4eYC&ts=586802c5

& these great pictures

http://earthsky.org/earth/wow-polar-stratospheric-clouds


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Once I get it blocked, looks pretty bad just now


Mine is a hot mess right now, too. I keep reminding myself blocking will transform it! I hit a wall--need to work into chains and double crochet and kept missing some of the chains because it's too dark so put it aside for tonight but am making progress. I ventured out into the main forum to read a few topics there and am about ready for bed as tomorrow is a work day. Sending hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Fan

Way to go cowboy! We could do with some like him in our malls lol! Great pics too????????


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> I did open the door of a car one day, went to get in and it wasn't Marla in the passenger seat. She was in the car next to his laughing hysterically. :sm12: :sm16:


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who did that , :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


Looks like Gage had fun


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I've done that before....so embarrassing. Also stood at a car repeatedly clicking the button to unlock it and finally realized it was the wrong car.


Haven't done that yet but no doubt will one of these days :sm01:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


They are adorable! The colors really pop. Good job!


----------



## Railyn

A few disjointed comments. DH and I chuckle as we moved into a larger home from the rent house. We are enjoying the room. It is much easier for DH to get around in with his walker and that makes a big difference. I also find it is easier to keep clean as there is more room to hid things. We did get a lot of comments about the size of home we bought but we are glad that we got the biggest one we could afford. We have 4 bedrooms. One we sleep in, one is an office for DH, one a craft room for me and the forth is a guest room/storage room. It works well for us. For us yard work is the hated job and here in the park there is a tiny bit of grass that will need to be mowed and the maintiance man will mow it so that is a big relief.
Gwen, love the pink and green slippers. May have to try them myself.
It has been very cold, for us, the past 3 days. We had a dusting of snow which lasted overnight but that was all. A good excuse for me not to go anywhere.
There are still several things I wanted to comment on but of course didn't make notes so forgot. Did remember that Gage had a birthday. Happy Birthday Gage.
My daughter-in-law is looking to buy a new sewing machine and she has the idea that she would like to do machine embroidery so while she was over today she asked if she could look at my machine and maybe play with it a bit. I am always glad to show off my machine and let certain people play with it. She had so much fun and she has decided to get a small embroidery machine. By the way, Gwen, I told her not to get a Viking. I enjoyed a couple of hours of being a sewing teacher again.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, Kimber also sleeps like that. Too funny. Happy birthday, Gage, too bad your friends were sick but at least they didn't come & share it with you.
> 
> We had a supper tonight with my bowling team, I took desert, the lava cakes that Dawn shared the recipe, they were a great hit. It was a really nice evening.
> 
> I got all the Christmas stuff hauled downstairs & the house cleaned, it looks bare but so nice to be clean???? I couldn't believe the dust that came out of the tree when I took it apart???? How do you dust a tree?????
> Well, I better get off. To bed..
> 
> I'm sharing this funny I got in email
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5A7CD5KsYD8Ql9HM3lMbFBXaEE/view?invite=CNbO4eYC&ts=586802c5
> 
> & these great pictures
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/wow-polar-stratospheric-clouds


That is funny Bonnie glad he caught the theif

Beautiful clouds , I love looking at the sky so many interesting things going on up there . On our way home yesterday the moon had a beautiful halo of rainbow colours and could see Venus shining so brightly


----------



## pammie1234

Off to bed soon. See you in the morning!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Thinking of your temperatures I did a conversion to F. If our summers only got to 31c I would be thrilled! We are pretty humid usually and easily stay anywhere in the 35-40c range. Not fun at all.


I agree, over 35c is just too much and 40c plus should not be allowed. I didnt realise you had such extreme heat as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> I tried to type a quick message last night but I was so tired and I erased the message as I held the phone so I just went to bed. I read bits and pieces of the tea party right now. I hope to gain more energy as the changes in my medicine start to take effect.
> 
> Matthew did ask if I have sent an update of the drawing so I will do that now.


It is looking fantastic as always Matthew. :sm11:


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


Looks like Gage is having a great party. Too bad the others couldn't make it but better that they kept their bugs to themselves. Anyway a good excuse for another party on Tuesday. What a likeness between Gage and his Dad you can see in that photo of Greg.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday to Phoebe!!!!!! Sweet 16, how time flies.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> No none here , I did make the woman sat behind me laugh as I didn't realise I was humming a tune while I was sat there, turned out I was humming " say a little prayer for me
> She said can you say a couple for me as I'm with some of those screaming girls ????


LOL. Poor woman! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie have fun and very large shopping centre s do not go together , since when have boys become worse than girls for shopping , son went in first shop and got a new wallet , second shop new shoes he wanted , I thought this is going well we can be on our way back home soon , sadly it went down hill from there 6 hours later I finally made it home , the centre itself is about 50 minutes away if the roads are clear . I was treated to a lovely lunch


Oh golly, I dont mind shopping but 6 hours is a bit long for me. Glad you had a nice lunch.


----------



## angelam

Railyn said:


> A few disjointed comments. DH and I chuckle as we moved into a larger home from the rent house. We are enjoying the room. It is much easier for DH to get around in with his walker and that makes a big difference. I also find it is easier to keep clean as there is more room to hid things. We did get a lot of comments about the size of home we bought but we are glad that we got the biggest one we could afford. We have 4 bedrooms. One we sleep in, one is an office for DH, one a craft room for me and the forth is a guest room/storage room. It works well for us. For us yard work is the hated job and here in the park there is a tiny bit of grass that will need to be mowed and the maintiance man will mow it so that is a big relief.
> Gwen, love the pink and green slippers. May have to try them myself.
> It has been very cold, for us, the past 3 days. We had a dusting of snow which lasted overnight but that was all. A good excuse for me not to go anywhere.
> There are still several things I wanted to comment on but of course didn't make notes so forgot. Did remember that Gage had a birthday. Happy Birthday Gage.
> My daughter-in-law is looking to buy a new sewing machine and she has the idea that she would like to do machine embroidery so while she was over today she asked if she could look at my machine and maybe play with it a bit. I am always glad to show off my machine and let certain people play with it. She had so much fun and she has decided to get a small embroidery machine. By the way, Gwen, I told her not to get a Viking. I enjoyed a couple of hours of being a sewing teacher again.


Good to hear that you are both sounding so much better Marilyn and enjoying your new space. Extra space is never a bad thing. Hope the weather warms up a bit for you soon.


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> Procrastiknitting sounds like my kind of activity. But if you insist on 'procrastinating', it does remind me of my BFF, nearly 50 years ago, when we were both blushing brides. Her new husband's maiden aunt asked her, Ã propos of her spouse, "Does he procrastinate?". My friend was unfamiliar with the word, but feared it might be some strange sexual practice, so was too embarrassed to manage more than "I don't know" as a reply. How times have changed!


I'm doing my procrastiknitting by knitting Procrastination Socks! Yes that is the name of them. By Melissa Deutsch Scott in issue 23 of Yarn magazine (2011 it looks like.) These as you see are unfinished. But they are my January UFO to finish. The yarns are leftovers from a number of her club socks (patterns and yarns)


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they aren't cuddly little buggers, but they don't really bother animals their own size or larger, they are omnivores so as long as they have other options they probably won't bother with cats and such.
> The Aussie/NZ possums are much cuter.


And Australians appreciate the cuteness but not so the New Zealanders (with good reason I might add. Transplanting them was great for the possums but not for NZ wildlife).


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> in case you like to be alone when you work on the comuter.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Laptop-Compubody-Sock/
> 
> or you just want to be alone. --- sam
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Leave-Me-Alone-Sweater/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


They are fun- but not in my immediate (or likely distant) future.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


They look really good. cute


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - you didn't suggest anything "untoward" --- but the idea of Daralene wondering about how the Ambassador puts or takes off his pants just like anyone else may just be the trick she needs to get through the evening and have a chuckle at the same time. I know I got a chuckle.


But what got me giggling was Sam then telling Daralene she could pull it off (I do know what you meant Sam but it was funny all the same). Wonder whether Daralene could face him now she might just break down in giggles thinking of this conversation? Sorry Daralene!)


----------



## gagesmom

5:20 am. ????

Runny nose....✔
Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
Sore throat...✔
Achy sore muscles.....✔

General all over feeling of blah....✔


???????????????????? I caught the crud.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> That would be me if I was on my own, it's a nightmare place to actually get in and out of , and so many different car parks, I say there should be a button on the key fob that you can press to make a flag pop up from the car saying here I am


He was disorientated. I got him to remember were he came in and then he was OK. :sm24:


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


What a shame for Gage-and you with the work you put into it. But what can you do when people are sick? Maybe make Tuesday extra special for him with more coming. Can you use some of todays stuff for Tuesday?


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you know how many dark Jeeps there are? DGS just said-"just look at liscence which starts with 39...". smart alec!


I struggle to remember what car I am looking for if it isn't mine let alone the number plate. Can't even remember my own! Fortunately we have a giraffe in the front window so makes it easier to find our car.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> 5:20 am. ????
> 
> Runny nose....✔
> Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
> Sore throat...✔
> Achy sore muscles.....✔
> 
> General all over feeling of blah....✔
> 
> ???????????????????? I caught the crud.


I hope it is not the one doing the KTP rounds as it takes so long to clear up. And that won't be fun as a single Mum. While Gage s old enough to help he is not old enough to do everything


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


Oh my goodness, they are adorable! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


He looks like he still enjoyed himself. And he gets to celebrate again on Tuesday. Yay. Happy Birthday Gage. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I'm doing my procrastiknitting by knitting Procrastination Socks! Yes that is the name of them. By Melissa Deutsch Scott in issue 23 of Yarn magazine (2011 it looks like.) These as you see are unfinished. But they are my January UFO to finish. The yarns are leftovers from a number of her club socks (patterns and yarns)


 :sm24: I like those colours. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> 5:20 am. ????
> 
> Runny nose....✔
> Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
> Sore throat...✔
> Achy sore muscles.....✔
> 
> General all over feeling of blah....✔
> 
> ???????????????????? I caught the crud.


Oh no. I hope you feel better very soon and it doesnt take hold. :sm25:


----------



## oneapril

pacer said:


> I tried to type a quick message last night but I was so tired and I erased the message as I held the phone so I just went to bed. I read bits and pieces of the tea party right now. I hope to gain more energy as the changes in my medicine start to take effect.
> 
> Matthew did ask if I have sent an update of the drawing so I will do that now.


Love the drawing And I hope you are feeling better, Mary!


----------



## oneapril

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday to Phoebe!!!!!! Sweet 16, how time flies.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern

budasha said:


> It's so nice to see how Matthew's work progresses. Thanks for sending us updates.


I loved it :sm24:


----------



## oneapril

Kathleendoris said:


> My previous dishwasher, and its predecessor, was a Bosch, but unfortunately, just before Christmas 2015, we had to replace it. There was no mechanical problem, but the plastic trim and buttons on the outside had become brittle and broke up, so it was no longer possible to operate the controls. The timing was problematic, a new dishwasher being the last thing we had in mind at that point, and we decided to ask the family for contributions to a new machine instead of Christmas presents. Then one of the daughters suggested looking on eBay. For about £50, including delivery, we found a nearly new machine. It is an Indesit, not a brand that gets great reviews, but at that price, we thought it worth taking the risk. A year later, I have no regrets - it performs at least as well as the Bosch, and has given us no problems at all.


What What a great deal, Kathleen!


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> No none here , I did make the woman sat behind me laugh as I didn't realise I was humming a tune while I was sat there, turned out I was humming " say a little prayer for me
> She said can you say a couple for me as I'm with some of those screaming girls ????


 :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## oneapril

Swedenme said:


> I hate shopping I would have traded places with you very willingly


6 hours would have done me in, too, Sonja. Glad there was food involved!!


----------



## oneapril

cindygecko said:


> Opposums are bigger than the cats they are not much taller but they are very chunky compared to cats. I have named one of mine porky pig cause he is so fat compared to the other one. The cats and opposums don't seem to be scared of each other or mind sharing the food.


I think they are sort of cute, too, Cindy. When my girls were teens, one morning I dragged them out of bed just at daybreak to see a mama possum in our yard, carrying her babes on her back - it was the cutest thing! Have not seen a possum since, but they still remember it.


----------



## oneapril

Kathleendoris said:


> Procrastiknitting sounds like my kind of activity. But if you insist on 'procrastinating', it does remind me of my BFF, nearly 50 years ago, when we were both blushing brides. Her new husband's maiden aunt asked her, à propos of her spouse, "Does he procrastinate?". My friend was unfamiliar with the word, but feared it might be some strange sexual practice, so was too embarrassed to manage more than "I don't know" as a reply. How times have changed!


 :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern

Kathleendoris said:


> OK, so there is a new episode of 'Endeavour' about to start, so I shall be out of action for a while!


I enjoyed it, too.


----------



## oneapril

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely. It's a freebie on ravelry. Here is the link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holey-hat-2


Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


I think they are fabulous. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Think it might come to that . I almost got into a car with a strange man last year , came out of a shop looked for red car as oldest son was picking me up saw it's and went towards it , just went to open the door when I heard an irate voice from behind me shout mu-um . Oops ????


That is funny :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> I really enjoyed the first Broadchurch but the second one not so much. I hope this next one is better. I really wish they had stopped after one series. I think they feel after one big success they have to keep on milking it, not to the general good either.


I agree. I lost patience with the second one.


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> I did open the door of a car one day, went to get in and it wasn't Marla in the passenger seat. She was in the car next to his laughing hysterically. :sm12: :sm16:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


Everyone looks happy and the cake is wonderful :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie, had a good laugh with cowboy video and enjoyed learning about nacreous clouds. I never saw clouds like that but enjoyed their beauty. Thank you.
Marilyn, glad you are happy in new home.


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> Finished the front of the boy vest. ????
> 
> Took this pic of Deuce sleeping. What a nut. I was knitting away and Gage said look at your feet. And here was Deuce sound asleep.????????
> 
> I am taking the dog out shortly and then I am headed to bed. School tomorrow woo oooooooooooh. Gage isn't to excited but I'm thrilled.☺????????


Talk about position being everything! Cute vest.


----------



## sassafras123

Margaret, love the socks, but all I can think of is how many ends to sew in.


----------



## sassafras123

Mel, oh no! So sorry you are sick. Hoping you are better for Gage's party.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Julie.


 :sm24: You're welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll be interested to hear how you like them. Mary Maxim also sells them & ive been thinking if trying a set, I think they would be particularly nice for when traveling, less chance of stitches fall off than on DPNs


My eyes can't cope with doing anything while travelling, unless I'm on the train. I'd be interested to hear about these needles- could not fathom how they would work from Kathy's photo.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And Australians appreciate the cuteness but not so the New Zealanders (with good reason I might add. Transplanting them was great for the possums but not for NZ wildlife).


Sadly only too true. 
However when people have the forethought to turn the coat into yarn, I have no problems. I am working a small cowl with some Fan brought back from her travels- can't show you- can't get my system to download!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I enjoyed it, too.


Watched Rowan Atkinson in Maigret last night- interesting to see him playing a straight character.


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> 5:20 am. ????
> 
> Runny nose....✔
> Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
> Sore throat...✔
> Achy sore muscles.....✔
> 
> General all over feeling of blah....✔
> 
> ???????????????????? I caught the crud.


So sorry to hear this Mel. Get well soon. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2

Done the banking- back to bed. Did I say I have the yarn for Alice Starmore's Fair Isle Waterlily Jacket now? Can't show you because I can't do photos at present. Had a lovely day out up to the Alpaca Farm, that I went to with Margaret in 2014, this time with Ann and her Retriever Charlie. Ringo has to stay home because of his bad manners with other dogs.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> I'm doing my procrastiknitting by knitting Procrastination Socks! Yes that is the name of them. By Melissa Deutsch Scott in issue 23 of Yarn magazine (2011 it looks like.) These as you see are unfinished. But they are my January UFO to finish. The yarns are leftovers from a number of her club socks (patterns and yarns)


I like this sock margaret, the colours go really well together


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> I'm doing my procrastiknitting by knitting Procrastination Socks! Yes that is the name of them. By Melissa Deutsch Scott in issue 23 of Yarn magazine (2011 it looks like.) These as you see are unfinished. But they are my January UFO to finish. The yarns are leftovers from a number of her club socks (patterns and yarns)


I love colorful socks, and what a great way to use up leftovers. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> 5:20 am. ????
> 
> Runny nose....✔
> Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
> Sore throat...✔
> Achy sore muscles.....✔
> 
> General all over feeling of blah....✔
> 
> ???????????????????? I caught the crud.


Hugs. Take it easy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Blue vest is great! The pic of Deuce made me smile; I'm so familiar with that position...LOL. Yea for school starting back!


gagesmom said:


> Finished the front of the boy vest. ????
> 
> Took this pic of Deuce sleeping. What a nut. I was knitting away and Gage said look at your feet. And here was Deuce sound asleep.????????
> 
> I am taking the dog out shortly and then I am headed to bed. School tomorrow woo oooooooooooh. Gage isn't to excited but I'm thrilled.☺????????


----------



## Gweniepooh

I also watched a Youtube video and it seemed that there was less chance of holes when moving from one needle to the next. Didn't realize Mary Maxim sold them; probably should have ordered from them since I'm familiar with the business shipping times.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll be interested to hear how you like them. Mary Maxim also sells them & ive been thinking if trying a set, I think they would be particularly nice for when traveling, less chance of stitches fall off than on DPNs


----------



## Swedenme

oneapril said:


> 6 hours would have done me in, too, Sonja. Glad there was food involved!!


I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


----------



## Gweniepooh

I had seen the cowboy one; way to go cowboy! Loved the sky pictures.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, Kimber also sleeps like that. Too funny. Happy birthday, Gage, too bad your friends were sick but at least they didn't come & share it with you.
> 
> We had a supper tonight with my bowling team, I took desert, the lava cakes that Dawn shared the recipe, they were a great hit. It was a really nice evening.
> 
> I got all the Christmas stuff hauled downstairs & the house cleaned, it looks bare but so nice to be clean???? I couldn't believe the dust that came out of the tree when I took it apart???? How do you dust a tree?????
> Well, I better get off. To bed..
> 
> I'm sharing this funny I got in email
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5A7CD5KsYD8Ql9HM3lMbFBXaEE/view?invite=CNbO4eYC&ts=586802c5
> 
> & these great pictures
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/wow-polar-stratospheric-clouds


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> I struggle to remember what car I am looking for if it isn't mine let alone the number plate. Can't even remember my own! Fortunately we have a giraffe in the front window so makes it easier to find our car.


I have a lizard in mine! And years ago, my kids came up with a phrase for my license plate--the one I had at the time was MDK, which they said was Mom's dang kar (haha) with numbers (though I forget those now, as that car's been gone for years), my truck one was HTZ (her truck zooms!), and so we did the same with my current plate. The numbers are associated with something personal, too, so easy to remember. I do still manage to misplace the car in parking lots, though! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Watched Rowan Atkinson in Maigret last night- interesting to see him playing a straight character.


I read every Maigret novel I could get my hands on when I was younger. Loved them!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marilyn, so glad you warned her about the Viking machine. I do enjoy my machine but definitely will not go with that brand again. By the way the pink and yellow slippers were by Poledra. Aren't they just too cute! I am going to make a couple more pair of the ones I made (clog like) but want to make the ones like Poledra did for myself.

I chuckled at how you said the larger home was easier to keep clean because more places to hid things. That's my kind of thinking too. Our house is pretty big too but a hot mess for sure. Guess that's from the fact that not only did we both own homes when we married and combined everything but then we both have added more stuff. Really need to do major purging. It's so hard to part with "stuff" but know from having had to clean out my mom's home that I sure don't want to burden my kids with doing it.


Railyn said:


> A few disjointed comments. DH and I chuckle as we moved into a larger home from the rent house. We are enjoying the room. It is much easier for DH to get around in with his walker and that makes a big difference. I also find it is easier to keep clean as there is more room to hid things. We did get a lot of comments about the size of home we bought but we are glad that we got the biggest one we could afford. We have 4 bedrooms. One we sleep in, one is an office for DH, one a craft room for me and the forth is a guest room/storage room. It works well for us. For us yard work is the hated job and here in the park there is a tiny bit of grass that will need to be mowed and the maintiance man will mow it so that is a big relief.
> Gwen, love the pink and green slippers. May have to try them myself.
> It has been very cold, for us, the past 3 days. We had a dusting of snow which lasted overnight but that was all. A good excuse for me not to go anywhere.
> There are still several things I wanted to comment on but of course didn't make notes so forgot. Did remember that Gage had a birthday. Happy Birthday Gage.
> My daughter-in-law is looking to buy a new sewing machine and she has the idea that she would like to do machine embroidery so while she was over today she asked if she could look at my machine and maybe play with it a bit. I am always glad to show off my machine and let certain people play with it. She had so much fun and she has decided to get a small embroidery machine. By the way, Gwen, I told her not to get a Viking. I enjoyed a couple of hours of being a sewing teacher again.


----------



## Sorlenna

Sonja, I hope you get good results from DH's tests. Isn't it great when they don't tell you things?! Been there and didn't appreciate it!

Bub's MRI is scheduled for the 20th, so maybe we'll know more soon after that. 

Meanwhile, time for me to get to the next thing for the day. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Watched Rowan Atkinson in Maigret last night- interesting to see him playing a straight character.


I enjoyed that too. I did have to adjust to him playing straight. The critics here called it slow but that is how I remember the books. He stands and ruminates a lots.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I'm doing my procrastiknitting by knitting Procrastination Socks! Yes that is the name of them. By Melissa Deutsch Scott in issue 23 of Yarn magazine (2011 it looks like.) These as you see are unfinished. But they are my January UFO to finish. The yarns are leftovers from a number of her club socks (patterns and yarns)


Those are great.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How funny....nice looking sock though.


darowil said:


> I'm doing my procrastiknitting by knitting Procrastination Socks! Yes that is the name of them. By Melissa Deutsch Scott in issue 23 of Yarn magazine (2011 it looks like.) These as you see are unfinished. But they are my January UFO to finish. The yarns are leftovers from a number of her club socks (patterns and yarns)


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> And Australians appreciate the cuteness but not so the New Zealanders (with good reason I might add. Transplanting them was great for the possums but not for NZ wildlife).


Most times it seems that animals and plants that are transplanted can cause more problems than good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh no....stay warm, drink lots of fluids, gargle w/warm salt water.....sending gentle hugs & pray that it will pass quickly.


gagesmom said:


> 5:20 am. ????
> 
> Runny nose....✔
> Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
> Sore throat...✔
> Achy sore muscles.....✔
> 
> General all over feeling of blah....✔
> 
> ???????????????????? I caught the crud.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


I am sorry to hear that. I hope it can be sorted.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 5:20 am. ????
> 
> Runny nose....✔
> Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
> Sore throat...✔
> Achy sore muscles.....✔
> 
> General all over feeling of blah....✔
> 
> ???????????????????? I caught the crud.


Well give it back! Give it back! Don't keep it. 
But really, I hope you get over it much quicker than many have.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, Kimber also sleeps like that. Too funny. Happy birthday, Gage, too bad your friends were sick but at least they didn't come & share it with you.
> 
> We had a supper tonight with my bowling team, I took desert, the lava cakes that Dawn shared the recipe, they were a great hit. It was a really nice evening.
> 
> I got all the Christmas stuff hauled downstairs & the house cleaned, it looks bare but so nice to be clean???? I couldn't believe the dust that came out of the tree when I took it apart???? How do you dust a tree?????
> Well, I better get off. To bed..
> 
> I'm sharing this funny I got in email
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5A7CD5KsYD8Ql9HM3lMbFBXaEE/view?invite=CNbO4eYC&ts=586802c5
> 
> & these great pictures
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/wow-polar-stratospheric-clouds


Love the clouds. 
He's like the lady in England I think that was beating the would be thieves with her purse and chased them off.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Boy, you must have a really big car to fit a giraffe in it! heheheheh....couldn't resist. I have a rubber phone holder hanging from the rear view mirror and knitting window stickers on the back of my car to help me find it.



darowil said:


> I struggle to remember what car I am looking for if it isn't mine let alone the number plate. Can't even remember my own! Fortunately we have a giraffe in the front window so makes it easier to find our car.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who did that , :sm01:


LOL! The poor guy was a bit surprised. I just said "sorry" and closed the door. :sm12:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


Praying that things are okay with DH.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Mel: Get better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry DH is having problems with lungs. Will keep him in my prayers. I bet you were a little miffed that he hadn't confided in you about the problem but he probably didn't want you worrying. You both had such a difficult year. Will be keeping him my prayers. Keep us posted on the prognosis.



Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


Very nice pictures. Looks like everyone had a good time. Those candle are cool!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

gagesmom said:


> Finished the front of the boy vest. ????
> 
> Took this pic of Deuce sleeping. What a nut. I was knitting away and Gage said look at your feet. And here was Deuce sound asleep.????????
> 
> I am taking the dog out shortly and then I am headed to bed. School tomorrow woo oooooooooooh. Gage isn't to excited but I'm thrilled.☺????????


Adorable vest, good job! You have very nice handwriting. 
Lol at Deuce! Cute! I had two Jack Russells, one sleep like that all the time, the other hated being on his back.


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, now that I'm back at the computer, here's the soup recipe (at last).
http://therecipecritic.com/2016/09/creamy-chicken-gnocchi-soup-olive-garden-copycat/

I'd definitely make it again!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Newest event in the Alice saga....can't find my remote to the tv (we have 2) but did find one of the batteries on the dining room floor. Asked DH to check outside in the back yard. He didn't see it but came in with the landline telephone receiver!!! It is chewed up but still working. Can not figure out how the darn dog got hold of it. Must have been left on the coffee table instead of being hung up. I keep telling myself "remember Sydney and the couch....." The trials and tribulations of puppyhood! I guess I need to move everything up high like you might do with a human baby! Still love my furbabies in spite of all their mischief. The love given from them surpasses the aggravation they can cause.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

darowil said:


> I'm doing my procrastiknitting by knitting Procrastination Socks! Yes that is the name of them. By Melissa Deutsch Scott in issue 23 of Yarn magazine (2011 it looks like.) These as you see are unfinished. But they are my January UFO to finish. The yarns are leftovers from a number of her club socks (patterns and yarns)


Nice job!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Watched Rowan Atkinson in Maigret last night- interesting to see him playing a straight character.


I know what you mean, we watched it on Christmas Day, but I kept expecting him to do/say something funny! :sm16:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

gagesmom said:


> 5:20 am. ????
> 
> Runny nose....✔
> Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
> Sore throat...✔
> Achy sore muscles.....✔
> 
> General all over feeling of blah....✔
> 
> ???????????????????? I caught the crud.


Oh no! 
How you can get rid of it quick! 
Feel better soon!


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


Hope it all turns out ok, at least they are keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Looking at the daily digest and saw this link posted. Thought I might give it a try next time to do some socks. Anyone here used it?
http://www.thedietdiary.com/blog/lucia/530


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I have a lizard in mine! And years ago, my kids came up with a phrase for my license plate--the one I had at the time was MDK, which they said was Mom's dang kar (haha) with numbers (though I forget those now, as that car's been gone for years), my truck one was HTZ (her truck zooms!), and so we did the same with my current plate. The numbers are associated with something personal, too, so easy to remember. I do still manage to misplace the car in parking lots, though! :sm23:


My car reg begins PRV which I've always thought of as 'Pervert!' My mother was horrified when I shared that one with her and said that I should be thinking 'Private'.....but the former has stuck!


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> My car reg begins PRV which I've always thought of as 'Pervert!' My mother was horrified when I shared that one with her and said that I should be thinking 'Private'.....but the former has stuck!


 :sm06: :sm23: I can see why it's memorable!


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> I know what you mean, we watched it on Christmas Day, but I kept expecting him to do/say something funny! :sm16:


His mere body language puts me into giggles-I have to watch this and see what happens.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Gweniepooh said:


> Marilyn, so glad you warned her about the Viking machine. I do enjoy my machine but definitely will not go with that brand again. By the way the pink and yellow slippers were by Poledra. Aren't they just too cute! I am going to make a couple more pair of the ones I made (clog like) but want to make the ones like Poledra did for myself.
> 
> I chuckled at how you said the larger home was easier to keep clean because more places to hid things. That's my kind of thinking too. Our house is pretty big too but a hot mess for sure. Guess that's from the fact that not only did we both own homes when we married and combined everything but then we both have added more stuff. Really need to do major purging. It's so hard to part with "stuff" but know from having had to clean out my mom's home that I sure don't want to burden my kids with doing it.


I know what you mean about leaving "stuff". I didn't have a lot of stuff when I moved in with my husband, I had taken very little with me when I moved out of my ex's. But he had quite a lot, surprising from being a bachelor for almost 60 years, and now we have his mom's house FULL of stuff. She kept everything, even the boxes from chocolates that her son's sent her.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just saw this link on the digest and immediately thought of Poledra who has mentioned shoveling snow and others here that have that task to do. Check it out.
http://tiphero.com/fast-shoveling-method/?utm_source=Tip+Hero+Newsletter&utm_campaign=61dcdbc0c7-TH_NL_568_01_06_2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_5665396f02-61dcdbc0c7-1350057


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> I'm doing my procrastiknitting by knitting Procrastination Socks! Yes that is the name of them. By Melissa Deutsch Scott in issue 23 of Yarn magazine (2011 it looks like.) These as you see are unfinished. But they are my January UFO to finish. The yarns are leftovers from a number of her club socks (patterns and yarns)


Great colors, please post a picture when they are done


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> My eyes can't cope with doing anything while travelling, unless I'm on the train. I'd be interested to hear about these needles- could not fathom how they would work from Kathy's photo.


I just saw this a few days ago

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-442443-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


I hope whatever the problem is can be solved quickly,


----------



## Kathleendoris

Swedenme said:


> I really like Endeavour but I chose to watch Sherlock with my son , wish I had watched Endeavour now as Sherlock is getting more stupid and mixed up by the minute , will watch Endeveour tomorrow . Can you believe that Broadchurch is coming back for another series


I only saw the first episode of Broadchurch. I liked it, but we ended up watching something else at that time afterwards, so missed the rest, and we didn't have any sort of catchup facility at that time. I may try to watch the repeated episodes of part one, although I have no particular wish to see the second series. Endeavour was quite good and there is a new character, a WPC who seems to be a sort of female Morse. I wonder where they are going to take the story with her?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> I enjoyed that too. I did have to adjust to him playing straight. The critics here called it slow but that is how I remember the books. He stands and ruminates a lots.


I haven't seen anything other than his Mr Bean & the one where he play a spy? Can't remember the name. He is such a goofy man. I'm not familiar with those books either.

Do any of you read Jody Piccoult?. I just finished Perfect Match, about a sexually abused child, very good book. I find her stories always make you think, what would I do?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't seen anything other than his Mr Bean & the one where he play a spy? Can't remember the name. He is such a goofy man. I'm not familiar with those books either.
> 
> Do any of you read Jody Piccoult?. I just finished Perfect Match, about a sexually abused child, very good book. I find her stories always make you think, what would I do?


When we were in London, there were "street player's" along the sand along the river of Mary Poppins, and other characters and one of Mr. Bean who could imitate him perfectly - I was laughing so hard with him.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Watched Rowan Atkinson in Maigret last night- interesting to see him playing a straight character.


I wasn't sure how that would work, but I thought he was quite good in the role - certainly closer to my idea of Maigret than be actor who played him in the previous adaptation - I can remember now who it was.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Most times it seems that animals and plants that are transplanted can cause more problems than good.


That's so true. The other night there was a documentary about the devastation caused by ships ballast water bringing foreign land species around the world & wiping out local ocean life & also about the snakes released into the Everglades that are wrecking the ecosystem. It was also talking about the worlds oceans being overrun by jellyfish, they seem to be able to breed at will now that other species are being killed off.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, now that I'm back at the computer, here's the soup recipe (at last).
> http://therecipecritic.com/2016/09/creamy-chicken-gnocchi-soup-olive-garden-copycat/
> 
> I'd definitely make it again!


Thanks, I'm going to try this one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Melody, sorry you've got the crud.

DS has gone to Saskatoon to be admitted today, this is supposed to speed up his biopsy. Not sure if he will get it done today, if so we will probably go in tomorrow so one of us can drive him home in case he isn't feeling up to it. We didn't get much rest last night, I understood he had to be there at 7am & DH woke at 4:15 & DS hadn't dropped off the dog yet so was worried DS had overslept but no, they changed it to 9 so he dropped her of at5:45 anyway, we were up for a while????


----------



## Kathleendoris

Poledra65 said:


> Most times it seems that animals and plants that are transplanted can cause more problems than good.


I was reading only the other day that raccoons are becoming established in some parts of Britain - escaped pets I believe. Not really something we need. Grey squirrels are a real nuisance here, although I have to admit that they can be quite amusing to watch. They were introduced in the nineteenth century and pretty well drove out the native red squirrels.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, sorry you've got the crud.
> 
> DS has gone to Saskatoon to be admitted today, this is supposed to speed up his biopsy. Not sure if he will get it done today, if so we will probably go in tomorrow so one of us can drive him home in case he isn't feeling up to it. We didn't get much rest last night, I understood he had to be there at 7am & DH woke at 4:15 & DS hadn't dropped off the dog yet so was worried DS had overslept but no, they changed it to 9 so he dropped her of at5:45 anyway, we were up for a while????


Hoping all goes well and saying prayers.


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I hope you get good results from DH's tests. Isn't it great when they don't tell you things?! Been there and didn't appreciate it!
> 
> Bub's MRI is scheduled for the 20th, so maybe we'll know more soon after that.
> 
> Meanwhile, time for me to get to the next thing for the day. Hugs and blessings.


The doctor was thinking one of two things either some fluid on the lung which could hopefully be corrected by upping the dose of water tablets he takes, the second one had something to do with slight paralysis of the lower part of the lung which I didn't like the sound of but we will no more on Wednesday

If Bubs needs an operation will he have to wait long after he's his results ?


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> I enjoyed that too. I did have to adjust to him playing straight. The critics here called it slow but that is how I remember the books. He stands and ruminates a lots.


I enjoyed watching Maigret too , I thought Rowan played a good part , I haven't watched the christmas one yet


----------



## Swedenme

Kathleendoris said:


> I only saw the first episode of Broadchurch. I liked it, but we ended up watching something else at that time afterwards, so missed the rest, and we didn't have any sort of catchup facility at that time. I may try to watch the repeated episodes of part one, although I have no particular wish to see the second series. Endeavour was quite good and there is a new character, a WPC who seems to be a sort of female Morse. I wonder where they are going to take the story with her?


You should watch the first series it was really good , I won't be watching the new series , I font think I will be watching anymore Sherlock either it's just way to bizarre the way it jumps all over the place plus I'm not keen on Martin Freeman


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> Congratulations on the sale of your DH's books.


Thank you ????.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I don't think Panama is as bad as Colombia or Rio. There's no reason for you to be concerned about dinner at the Ambassador's house. They're only people like us. Just wear a nice dress or pant suit, whatever you have. Just relax and enjoy yourself.


If slacks are ok, I have a really nice pair with me and a lacy blouse I could wear.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I'm sorry you're so apprehensive about the dinner. You always sound so outgoing, more so than me. I thought this would be a walk in the park for you. Since it's 7 p.m. my time, you're probably getting ready. Wish all goes well tonight.


The dinner went well. So hard thinking of it. If I don't focus on myself but on the other person, that helps a lot.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm going through my clothes. My mother became quite reclusive and I have a brother who is agoraphobic. I think I am fighting something like this. We will see how I do over the years to come. I've done pretty darn good and been in challenging positions with DH's jobs. Funny, as my jobs never put him in these positions, but my jobs actually enabled him to do what he is doing. Im fine just being at home now and being a grandma. Perhaps this is what part of life is about, constantly overcoming fear and improving. I know we never stop learning. Maybe that's what I can say if they ask me what I do, I can say I put my DH through college and DS through Harvard and volunteered, but now happily I'm retired.[/quot
> 
> Absolutely, and say it proudly.
> 
> 
> 
> :sm24:
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Our house is pretty big too but a hot mess for sure. Guess that's from the fact that not only did we both own homes when we married and combined everything but then we both have added more stuff. Really need to do major purging. It's so hard to part with "stuff" but know from having had to clean out my mom's home that I sure don't want to burden my kids with doing it.[/quote]

I'm with you on this, Gwen. When I was on my last trip, DD came over and did some organizing and purging. Some of it was ok, but I'm still upset over some of the things she got rid of. At least she had sense to not get rid of any yarn! I'm trying to keep up things, but I am definitely a clutterer!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> But what got me giggling was Sam then telling Daralene she could pull it off (I do know what you meant Sam but it was funny all the same). Wonder whether Daralene could face him now she might just break down in giggles thinking of this conversation? Sorry Daralene!)


I see I've missed out on a lot. LOL. You guys are making me laugh. Our flight to Panama was canceled and not because of all the weather, but because of mechanical problems. As a result we got put up at a hotel and given $60 for dinner. Sadly, DH missed the morning work. We got here for the afternoon though. We were greeted by some wonderful Panamanian students who had a sign with our name and handshakes for us and helped with bags. Pictures were taken for publicity and although I was a mess and tired, I smiled away. Such warm and lovely people. They were just there to make us feel welcome as they had a separate van to bring us to rehearsal and the hotel. We had to get up at 3am to get ready for the flight but the great thing was that it was a direct flight. Our original one wasn't. I love direct flights. Cut off about 2 hours. We are finally warm. The room is not overlooking the canal. Perhaps since we are a day late the hotel is full. DH went right to work and I came to the hotel alone. Not using anything in case they change our room.


----------



## pammie1234

Daralene, sounds like it all went well.


----------



## pammie1234

Mel, I hope you feel better!


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, sorry you've got the crud.
> 
> DS has gone to Saskatoon to be admitted today, this is supposed to speed up his biopsy. Not sure if he will get it done today, if so we will probably go in tomorrow so one of us can drive him home in case he isn't feeling up to it. We didn't get much rest last night, I understood he had to be there at 7am & DH woke at 4:15 & DS hadn't dropped off the dog yet so was worried DS had overslept but no, they changed it to 9 so he dropped her of at5:45 anyway, we were up for a while????


Hoping all goes well Bonnie


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


Looks like those that were there had a good time.


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> Finished the front of the boy vest. ????
> 
> Took this pic of Deuce sleeping. What a nut. I was knitting away and Gage said look at your feet. And here was Deuce sound asleep.????????
> 
> I am taking the dog out shortly and then I am headed to bed. School tomorrow woo oooooooooooh. Gage isn't to excited but I'm thrilled.☺????????


Very nice, Mel. Deuce must be content.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wow, reception just came with this. Real flowers on it. Now I have a room overlooking the Canal. YAY!!!
I'll take a picture if I can when there is a boat going through.


----------



## NanaCaren

Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener. 
I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Mel, so sorry you are sick!!

Happy Belated birthday to Gage from Panama.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Hello everyone I know it's been awhile. I am asking a huge favor if everyone could keep my baby great nephew in their thoughts and prayers that would be awesome. He is currently at a children's hospital in NC, they think he has fluid on his brain. My niece is just a young mother and it would mean a lot he was born on December 16 he's amazing sweetheart such a wonderful baby thank you greatly


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme, hope DH will be ok. So sorry he is having problems. You deserve some Big Hugs.


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


I'm sure you didn't need all that. Hope they can sort out DH's breathing problem without too much trouble.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, hoping you will soon know something about your son. Big Hugs as I know this isn't easy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone I know it's been awhile. I am asking a huge favor if everyone could keep my baby great nephew in their thoughts and prayers that would be awesome. He is currently at a children's hospital in NC, they think he has fluid on his brain. My niece is just a young mother and it would mean a lot he was born on December 16 he's amazing sweetheart such a wonderful baby thank you greatly


Loads of prayers coming your way along with lots of hugs and love. Also a big hello to you and your mom.


----------



## gagesmom

Well I am feeling better then I was at 5am. Still stuffy but better then earlier. 

I finished the vest today.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Cashmeregma said:


> Loads of prayers coming your way along with lots of hugs and love. Also a big hello to you and your mom.


My sister says a big thank you. Mom gives a big hello back


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


We miss you too Caren , lots of prayers for you , your family and especially little Nathaniel


----------



## gagesmom

Sending up prayers Caren.


----------



## Kathleendoris

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Caren, so sorry that the first time in ages that we hear from you, it is with worrying news. My very best wishes to little Nathaniel and his mum. I hope that he will pull through this difficult time and soon be back home and in good health. Hugs and Love back to you. I miss hearing from you.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Prayers sent


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone I know it's been awhile. I am asking a huge favor if everyone could keep my baby great nephew in their thoughts and prayers that would be awesome. He is currently at a children's hospital in NC, they think he has fluid on his brain. My niece is just a young mother and it would mean a lot he was born on December 16 he's amazing sweetheart such a wonderful baby thank you greatly


Prayers sent


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I read every Maigret novel I could get my hands on when I was younger. Loved them!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I enjoyed that too. I did have to adjust to him playing straight. The critics here called it slow but that is how I remember the books. He stands and ruminates a lots.


You do keep expecting Mr Bean to emerge! I gather he liked having the pipe as a prop.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest event in the Alice saga....can't find my remote to the tv (we have 2) but did find one of the batteries on the dining room floor. Asked DH to check outside in the back yard. He didn't see it but came in with the landline telephone receiver!!! It is chewed up but still working. Can not figure out how the darn dog got hold of it. Must have been left on the coffee table instead of being hung up. I keep telling myself "remember Sydney and the couch....." The trials and tribulations of puppyhood! I guess I need to move everything up high like you might do with a human baby! Still love my furbabies in spite of all their mischief. The love given from them surpasses the aggravation they can cause.


I guess she is getting her adult teeth?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I know what you mean, we watched it on Christmas Day, but I kept expecting him to do/say something funny! :sm16:


Mr Bean is a hard one to forget- Fale loved those!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw this a few days ago
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-442443-1.html


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I wasn't sure how that would work, but I thought he was quite good in the role - certainly closer to my idea of Maigret than be actor who played him in the previous adaptation - I can remember now who it was.


I quite enjoyed it- though I was hopping to and fro from the kitchen making my meal.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I was reading only the other day that raccoons are becoming established in some parts of Britain - escaped pets I believe. Not really something we need. Grey squirrels are a real nuisance here, although I have to admit that they can be quite amusing to watch. They were introduced in the nineteenth century and pretty well drove out the native red squirrels.


Which I thought was so sad- I loved the Red Squirrels as a child.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> The doctor was thinking one of two things either some fluid on the lung which could hopefully be corrected by upping the dose of water tablets he takes, the second one had something to do with slight paralysis of the lower part of the lung which I didn't like the sound of but we will no more on Wednesday
> 
> If Bubs needs an operation will he have to wait long after he's his results ?


Hoping all goes well for hubby.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry to hear your flight was cancelled but glad it ended up being a direct flight. Sounds like a nice welcoming group too. Hope they will be able to switch your room. Enjoy yourself!


Cashmeregma said:


> I see I've missed out on a lot. LOL. You guys are making me laugh. Our flight to Panama was canceled and not because of all the weather, but because of mechanical problems. As a result we got put up at a hotel and given $60 for dinner. Sadly, DH missed the morning work. We got here for the afternoon though. We were greeted by some wonderful Panamanian students who had a sign with our name and handshakes for us and helped with bags. Pictures were taken for publicity and although I was a mess and tired, I smiled away. Such warm and lovely people. They were just there to make us feel welcome as they had a separate van to bring us to rehearsal and the hotel. We had to get up at 3am to get ready for the flight but the great thing was that it was a direct flight. Our original one wasn't. I love direct flights. Cut off about 2 hours. We are finally warm. The room is not overlooking the canal. Perhaps since we are a day late the hotel is full. DH went right to work and I came to the hotel alone. Not using anything in case they change our room.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow is right! Beautiful and wonderful your room was changed.


Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, reception just came with this. Real flowers on it. Now I have a room overlooking the Canal. YAY!!!
> I'll take a picture if I can when there is a boat going through.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Praying now Caren. So sorry this is happening and praying that all will be well. Good to hear from you. Are you in England now or still in US. Miss your posts and think of you often.



NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, reception just came with this. Real flowers on it. Now I have a room overlooking the Canal. YAY!!!
> I'll take a picture if I can when there is a boat going through.


That does look delicious!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Sorry to hear that, Caren. Hoping otherwise all is well?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Absolutely praying PJ.


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone I know it's been awhile. I am asking a huge favor if everyone could keep my baby great nephew in their thoughts and prayers that would be awesome. He is currently at a children's hospital in NC, they think he has fluid on his brain. My niece is just a young mother and it would mean a lot he was born on December 16 he's amazing sweetheart such a wonderful baby thank you greatly


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto from me Bonnie. Keeping DS in prayer and also you.



Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, hoping you will soon know something about your son. Big Hugs as I know this isn't easy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very cute....love the pattern the yarn made. So glad you are feeling better too!


gagesmom said:


> Well I am feeling better then I was at 5am. Still stuffy but better then earlier.
> 
> I finished the vest today.


----------



## sassafras123

Norma, healing energy sent for your husband.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking spot....off to knit


----------



## Sorlenna

Swedenme said:


> The doctor was thinking one of two things either some fluid on the lung which could hopefully be corrected by upping the dose of water tablets he takes, the second one had something to do with slight paralysis of the lower part of the lung which I didn't like the sound of but we will no more on Wednesday
> 
> If Bubs needs an operation will he have to wait long after he's his results ?


We won't know until after--once the MRI is done, he will have to go back to the orthopedic doctor to find out the results and we're not sure how long that will take. Hurry up and wait!


----------



## sassafras123

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking at the daily digest and saw this link posted. Thought I might give it a try next time to do some socks. Anyone here used it?
> http://www.thedietdiary.com/blog/lucia/530


I was interested and put in my numbers it didn't calculate. Spent about five minutes researching her sites from google couldn't find download for grogram. Nice idea.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


You got 'em, coming at full power. Blessings to you & yours & we hope for good news soon.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Done the banking- back to bed. Did I say I have the yarn for Alice Starmore's Fair Isle Waterlily Jacket now? Can't show you because I can't do photos at present. Had a lovely day out up to the Alpaca Farm, that I went to with Margaret in 2014, this time with Ann and her Retriever Charlie. Ringo has to stay home because of his bad manners with other dogs.


What a fun outing!
Poor Ringo, if only he were more doggie social, but if that is his worst trait, that's not too bad.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


Gotta love husbands and the things don't tell us. 
I hope that the test and xrays come back clear.


----------



## iamsam

gagesmom said:


> 5:20 am. ????
> 
> Runny nose....✔
> Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
> Sore throat...✔
> Achy sore muscles.....✔
> 
> General all over feeling of blah....✔
> 
> ???????????????????? I caught the crud.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest event in the Alice saga....can't find my remote to the tv (we have 2) but did find one of the batteries on the dining room floor. Asked DH to check outside in the back yard. He didn't see it but came in with the landline telephone receiver!!! It is chewed up but still working. Can not figure out how the darn dog got hold of it. Must have been left on the coffee table instead of being hung up. I keep telling myself "remember Sydney and the couch....." The trials and tribulations of puppyhood! I guess I need to move everything up high like you might do with a human baby! Still love my furbabies in spite of all their mischief. The love given from them surpasses the aggravation they can cause.


LOL! Oh Alice, she's definitely Sydney's sister from another mother. lol Hopefully Gracie won't pick up those habits. 
Christophers little dog ate his remote. 
Alice was just phoning it in, what I don't know. lolol


----------



## iamsam

love the socks margaret - is the striping in the yarn? --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm doing my procrastiknitting by knitting Procrastination Socks! Yes that is the name of them. By Melissa Deutsch Scott in issue 23 of Yarn magazine (2011 it looks like.) These as you see are unfinished. But they are my January UFO to finish. The yarns are leftovers from a number of her club socks (patterns and yarns)


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> My car reg begins PRV which I've always thought of as 'Pervert!' My mother was horrified when I shared that one with her and said that I should be thinking 'Private'.....but the former has stuck!


 :sm06: :sm23: You won't forget that one!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> What a fun outing!
> Poor Ringo, if only he were more doggie social, but if that is his worst trait, that's not too bad.


It certainly was!
I guess not too bad- his socialisation is definitely with people- he loves visitors.


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen or Bonnie, can't remember who gave link but I just ordered Neko curved sock needles after watching video. Looks like the neatest thing since sliced bread. I struggle with 1 or 2 size 1 or 2 curved needles. The points don't work for me. 

Maya and I had our walk and saw a rainbow.


----------



## pammie1234

Gwen, I just got an email from Camp Bow Wow, my babies boarding place, and they are offering a 6-week training class. I may do it. Bailey is almost 5, but acts like a puppy. He may not be as "bad" as Alice, but he doesn't mind as well as he should. I need to see the $ first.


----------



## pammie1234

Caren, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I haven't been on much either, but I think of you often and wonder how things are going. Take care and keep us informed.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, glad dinner went well. Hope they change rooms and you have view of canal.
Sonja, healing energy for your DH.
Sorienna, healing energy for Bubba.


----------



## iamsam

from experience of my own he should have said something - i am very bad at saying anything and that is when i end up in the hospital. sending dh tons of healing energy and positive thought that this will end up to be nothing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


----------



## sassafras123

NanCaren and PJS, healing prayers sent for Nathaniel.


----------



## sassafras123

Mel, so glad you are feeling better.
Daralene, yeah for room with a view!


----------



## iamsam

sending tons of healing energy to bub and lots of positive thoughts that the mri shows nothing but good stuff. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I hope you get good results from DH's tests. Isn't it great when they don't tell you things?! Been there and didn't appreciate it!
> 
> Bub's MRI is scheduled for the 20th, so maybe we'll know more soon after that.
> 
> Meanwhile, time for me to get to the next thing for the day. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw this link on the digest and immediately thought of Poledra who has mentioned shoveling snow and others here that have that task to do. Check it out.
> http://tiphero.com/fast-shoveling-method/?utm_source=Tip+Hero+Newsletter&utm_campaign=61dcdbc0c7-TH_NL_568_01_06_2017&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_5665396f02-61dcdbc0c7-1350057


I've seen that before, I need to remember to try it though. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Poor mite. Prayers are on their way.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, reception just came with this. Real flowers on it. Now I have a room overlooking the Canal. YAY!!!
> I'll take a picture if I can when there is a boat going through.


Looks very pretty but what is it? Great that you got a direct flight & a better room. Enjoy! & have fun


----------



## Normaedern

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone I know it's been awhile. I am asking a huge favor if everyone could keep my baby great nephew in their thoughts and prayers that would be awesome. He is currently at a children's hospital in NC, they think he has fluid on his brain. My niece is just a young mother and it would mean a lot he was born on December 16 he's amazing sweetheart such a wonderful baby thank you greatly


In my prayers, too


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> Well I am feeling better then I was at 5am. Still stuffy but better then earlier.
> 
> I finished the vest today.


That is great :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Hi, Caren, so sorry your poor little one is so sick. I hope the problem is solved & he is better soon. Are you close by so you can be there or in the UK, last we heard from you, you were sorting out immigration problems


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorleena, if the MRI shows nothing, there still may b a tear. When I had the U/S it showed nothing, then had an MRI, showed a "minute tear" but when they finally did the surgery it was completely torn, I asked why it didn't show & was told that 1/2 the time it doesnt???????? so why do all these tests & wait so long between, I didn't get an answer. I think if there is symptoms, they should just fix it. So if he is suffering he should keep complaining until they fix it.

Gwen, Alice sounds like our old dog, she ate everything in site, shoes, bike seats & handle bar pads, the kids swimming pool....????Went on for 2 yrs. Kimber so far has been pretty good about only chewing what we give her, n summer she would drag a 6 foot tree branch out on the lawn & chew until all that was left was wood chips, silly dog.

I just had a text from DS, he got there at 9 & just got a bed at 3???? Still doesn't know when the biopsy will happen


----------



## iamsam

i can barely do five needles - this looks really hard. wish i could hold the yarn and knit like she does. i like the socks she made. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw this a few days ago
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-442443-1.html


----------



## iamsam

sending you and dh tons of hugs and soothing energy - scary times when you are waiting for test results. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, sorry you've got the crud.
> 
> DS has gone to Saskatoon to be admitted today, this is supposed to speed up his biopsy. Not sure if he will get it done today, if so we will probably go in tomorrow so one of us can drive him home in case he isn't feeling up to it. We didn't get much rest last night, I understood he had to be there at 7am & DH woke at 4:15 & DS hadn't dropped off the dog yet so was worried DS had overslept but no, they changed it to 9 so he dropped her of at5:45 anyway, we were up for a while????


----------



## pammie1234

The curved needles look very interesting, but I like knitting both socks at once. Of course, I've only knit 3 pairs! I guess I need to get with it as I have a lot of sock yarn!


----------



## iamsam

if it has to be one of the two - i vote for the more water meds. prayers and healing energy heading your way. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The doctor was thinking one of two things either some fluid on the lung which could hopefully be corrected by upping the dose of water tablets he takes, the second one had something to do with slight paralysis of the lower part of the lung which I didn't like the sound of but we will no more on Wednesday
> 
> If Bubs needs an operation will he have to wait long after he's his results ?


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, if the MRI shows nothing, there still may b a tear. When I had the U/S it showed nothing, then had an MRI, showed a "minute tear" but when they finally did the surgery it was completely torn, I asked why it didn't show & was told that 1/2 the time it doesnt???????? so why do all these tests & wait so long between, I didn't get an answer. I think if there is symptoms, they should just fix it. So if he is suffering he should keep complaining until they fix it.
> 
> Gwen, Alice sounds like our old dog, she ate everything in site, shoes, bike seats & handle bar pads, the kids swimming pool....????Went on for 2 yrs. Kimber so far has been pretty good about only chewing what we give her, n summer she would drag a 6 foot tree branch out on the lawn & chew until all that was left was wood chips, silly dog.
> 
> I just had a text from DS, he got there at 9 & just got a bed at 3???? Still doesn't know when the biopsy will happen


His previous diagnosis is frozen shoulder, not a tear but scar tissue built up and freezing the joint--the first shot he had did wonders, and it lasted for nearly 3 years. The last one he got in October did nothing, so he went back--and so we are here, waiting for more information. It's frustrating for both of us.


----------



## iamsam

we have a 'sherlock' series here on cbs that has dr. watson played by a woman. Jonny Lee Miller plays sherlock and Lucy Liu plays dr watson and the name of the show is 'elementary'. it is also set in modern times. i enjoy it. does it show anywhere in the UK?

i like the series you are talking about - think it is a lot of fun also.

there was a man - died quite a while ago who played sherlock - i thought he was the best one. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You should watch the first series it was really good , I won't be watching the new series , I font think I will be watching anymore Sherlock either it's just way to bizarre the way it jumps all over the place plus I'm not keen on Martin Freeman


----------



## iamsam

i would suggest a nap daralene - you sound tired. i'm always worried you are going to overdo. i'm wondering what is for dinner tonight? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I see I've missed out on a lot. LOL. You guys are making me laugh. Our flight to Panama was canceled and not because of all the weather, but because of mechanical problems. As a result we got put up at a hotel and given $60 for dinner. Sadly, DH missed the morning work. We got here for the afternoon though. We were greeted by some wonderful Panamanian students who had a sign with our name and handshakes for us and helped with bags. Pictures were taken for publicity and although I was a mess and tired, I smiled away. Such warm and lovely people. They were just there to make us feel welcome as they had a separate van to bring us to rehearsal and the hotel. We had to get up at 3am to get ready for the flight but the great thing was that it was a direct flight. Our original one wasn't. I love direct flights. Cut off about 2 hours. We are finally warm. The room is not overlooking the canal. Perhaps since we are a day late the hotel is full. DH went right to work and I came to the hotel alone. Not using anything in case they change our room.


----------



## iamsam

yummy - were they good? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, reception just came with this. Real flowers on it. Now I have a room overlooking the Canal. YAY!!!
> I'll take a picture if I can when there is a boat going through.


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy on the way caren - where are you? you have been missed - check in when you have the time. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Hello Caren. Sorry to hear from you in this situation. Sending all healing thoughts for Nathaniel and hugs for you.


----------



## iamsam

i think these laughing things were to go on another post. i certainly wasn't laughing at you melody. hope you are feeling some better - i think we all need summer to be here so all this crud around can be baked out of us. --- sam



thewren said:


> :


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> we have a 'sherlock' series here on cbs that has dr. watson played by a woman. Jonny Lee Miller plays sherlock and Lucy Liu plays dr watson and the name of the show is 'elementary'. it is also set in modern times. i enjoy it. does it show anywhere in the UK?
> 
> i like the series you are talking about - think it is a lot of fun also.
> 
> there was a man - died quite a while ago who played sherlock - i thought he was the best one. --- sam


I love Elementary I think Johnny Lee Miller is perfect as Sherlock

I used to like sherlock still do I suppose but I think the last series and this new one have got really weird to much going on and jumping back and forth


----------



## Gweniepooh

Confession time....the other day when reading the KTP someone here asked about a town pretty near me; they weren't sure of the spelling but called in Logans. I meant to comment and forgot to. Sitting here it just popped into my addled brain that I hadn't commented (crazy how things get remembered ). Anyway, I couldn't find the question and of course don't remember who had asked but the town is Loganville and it is about 40 miles. Sorry I don't remember who was asking but here's the info.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> His previous diagnosis is frozen shoulder, not a tear but scar tissue built up and freezing the joint--the first shot he had did wonders, and it lasted for nearly 3 years. The last one he got in October did nothing, so he went back--and so we are here, waiting for more information. It's frustrating for both of us.


If it's scar tissue, at least he won't have to have that nasty wedge thing they strap your arm to for 6 weeks, when they thought mine wasn't torn, I was only to have the joint ?scraped out? & then just needed a sling for 2 weeks, was a shock when I woke up.


----------



## iamsam

i do agree that it is hard to follow sometimes - i was really sad that they killed of dr watson's wife yesterday evening. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I love Elementary I think Johnny Lee Miller is perfect as Sherlock
> 
> I used to like sherlock still do I suppose but I think the last series and this new one have got really weird to much going on and jumping back and forth


----------



## Bonnie7591

I got my scarf cast off & blocked. I'm not crazy about the very dark green but like how it turned out. Pretty quick & easy. I have some brightly coloured lace weight that I think might look better with this pattern too.
This is the pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


----------



## Bonnie7591

Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, sorry you've got the crud.
> 
> DS has gone to Saskatoon to be admitted today, this is supposed to speed up his biopsy. Not sure if he will get it done today, if so we will probably go in tomorrow so one of us can drive him home in case he isn't feeling up to it. We didn't get much rest last night, I understood he had to be there at 7am & DH woke at 4:15 & DS hadn't dropped off the dog yet so was worried DS had overslept but no, they changed it to 9 so he dropped her of at5:45 anyway, we were up for a while????


Hope all goes well.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Great to hear from you Caren, but so sorry about your wee GGS. I hope all turns out well for him.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Mr Bean is a hard one to forget- Fale loved those!


There is a cartoon one now on childrens' TV, Luke loves it.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Which I thought was so sad- I loved the Red Squirrels as a child.


They are on the increase in the north of Scotand.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


I will certainly keep him and the rest of the family in my prayers. It is good to hear from you but not the awful situation that the little one is going through.


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely bonnie - i like the color. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my scarf cast off & blocked. I'm not crazy about the very dark green but like how it turned out. Pretty quick & easy. I have some brightly coloured lace weight that I think might look better with this pattern too.
> This is the pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy heading his way. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


----------



## Kathleendoris

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


Hope all goes well for your son. I can't even begin to imagine -40 to -50C. We are forecast snow across the U.K. for the end of this week, but even if be get it, temperatures will probably be no worse than about -5C.

Love your shawl. It looks quite an interesting pattern.


----------



## iamsam

time for a little soup - maybe a baked potato and some knitting. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> i do agree that it is hard to follow sometimes - i was really sad that they killed of dr watson's wife yesterday evening. --- sam


The second episode was on here last night . Una stubbs who plays his land lady is brilliant


----------



## KateB

Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


----------



## nicho

Sorry to read so many have health issues. Sending healing wishes to all, especially for NanaCaren's GGS. Poor little fellow. Hope he gets better soon.

NanaCaren, hope all is going OK in your life. You have been missed on the TP.

Just wanted to share these amazing photos of ice and snow sculptures from China. It was shared in General chit-chat, but I know a lot of you don't go there. Hope you enjoy.

https://rense.com/general96/icefestivalchina.pdf

Need to get going. Another day at rehab so need to get ready. We are experiencing a heat wave in Sydney with the cruellest temps due tomorrow. Will be high 30's today (although it doesn't feel like it will get that hot right now) and a whopping 42 tomorrow! Not good - a/c not working at home. Think I will spend the day at the shopping centre!

TTYL


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


Hope all goes well Bonnie and safe travels to you all 
We have had lovely sunny weather here the last couple of days although yesterday as we were traveling North I said to my son it's beautiful and sunny then we both laughed as we disappeared into the thickest fog I've ever seen , 10 minutes later we were back in lovely sunshine

Your shawl is beautiful I really like that pattern


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


Wow that was quick even if it's not that big . It's lovely Kate I like the colours you used


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


Hope all goes well for him tomorrow.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


Wow, that was quick! I'm still thinking about it. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma

The first cruise ship went by. So exciting. I can't open the window so took it through the glass. If you google the Panama Canal you can watch the ships. I didn't know that till my brother just told me. The canal looks much different than I was expecting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


So sorry about this Caren. Prayers coming for your precious wee one. Hello with big Hugs and loads of prayers.


----------



## grandma sherry

Glad all is going well on your trip, Daralene. Fun watching the cruise ships.
Sorry the crud has gotten to you Mel.
Prayers for Bonnie's son, Bub, Sonja's husband and all others needing them.
Caren it is good to hear from you, but wishing it was in better circumstances. Prayers for Nathaniel.
Hugs to all.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, Kimber also sleeps like that. Too funny. Happy birthday, Gage, too bad your friends were sick but at least they didn't come & share it with you.
> 
> We had a supper tonight with my bowling team, I took desert, the lava cakes that Dawn shared the recipe, they were a great hit. It was a really nice evening.
> 
> I got all the Christmas stuff hauled downstairs & the house cleaned, it looks bare but so nice to be clean???? I couldn't believe the dust that came out of the tree when I took it apart???? How do you dust a tree?????
> Well, I better get off. To bed..
> 
> I'm sharing this funny I got in email
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5A7CD5KsYD8Ql9HM3lMbFBXaEE/view?invite=CNbO4eYC&ts=586802c5
> 
> & these great pictures
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/wow-polar-stratospheric-clouds


Good for him. Those photos are fantastic. A friend of mine went to Iceland for New Year's. I wonder if this is what she saw. I haven't talked with her yet so am anxious to find out.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> If it's scar tissue, at least he won't have to have that nasty wedge thing they strap your arm to for 6 weeks, when they thought mine wasn't torn, I was only to have the joint ?scraped out? & then just needed a sling for 2 weeks, was a shock when I woke up.


No, if it's that, movement after surgery is crucial though painful at first. He doesn't want it to freeze again for sure (if that is what he will have done).

The scarf is beautiful!

Sending good thoughts for your DS as well.


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


Lovely! :sm24: I'd be pleased, too!


----------



## budasha

Railyn said:


> A few disjointed comments. DH and I chuckle as we moved into a larger home from the rent house. We are enjoying the room. It is much easier for DH to get around in with his walker and that makes a big difference. I also find it is easier to keep clean as there is more room to hid things. We did get a lot of comments about the size of home we bought but we are glad that we got the biggest one we could afford. We have 4 bedrooms. One we sleep in, one is an office for DH, one a craft room for me and the forth is a guest room/storage room. It works well for us. For us yard work is the hated job and here in the park there is a tiny bit of grass that will need to be mowed and the maintiance man will mow it so that is a big relief.
> Gwen, love the pink and green slippers. May have to try them myself.
> It has been very cold, for us, the past 3 days. We had a dusting of snow which lasted overnight but that was all. A good excuse for me not to go anywhere.
> There are still several things I wanted to comment on but of course didn't make notes so forgot. Did remember that Gage had a birthday. Happy Birthday Gage.
> My daughter-in-law is looking to buy a new sewing machine and she has the idea that she would like to do machine embroidery so while she was over today she asked if she could look at my machine and maybe play with it a bit. I am always glad to show off my machine and let certain people play with it. She had so much fun and she has decided to get a small embroidery machine. By the way, Gwen, I told her not to get a Viking. I enjoyed a couple of hours of being a sewing teacher again.


So glad that you're enjoying your new home. It really is great to have someone else mow the lawn.


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> 5:20 am. ????
> 
> Runny nose....✔
> Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
> Sore throat...✔
> Achy sore muscles.....✔
> 
> General all over feeling of blah....✔
> 
> ???????????????????? I caught the crud.


Your friends managed to pass it on to you even if they didn't visit. Sorry you feel so sick.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Watched Rowan Atkinson in Maigret last night- interesting to see him playing a straight character.


I haven't seen a Maigret program in some time. I used to get the British programs all the time but don't anymore.


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


Not a nice way for you to find out he's having a problem. I hope it's only a minor thing. I have trouble breathing in the cold and must get a new puffer.


----------



## EJS

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


Very pretty

Evelyn


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, reception just came with this. Real flowers on it. Now I have a room overlooking the Canal. YAY!!!
> I'll take a picture if I can when there is a boat going through.


Very nice but is it edible?


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Sending prayers for Nathaniel.


----------



## budasha

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone I know it's been awhile. I am asking a huge favor if everyone could keep my baby great nephew in their thoughts and prayers that would be awesome. He is currently at a children's hospital in NC, they think he has fluid on his brain. My niece is just a young mother and it would mean a lot he was born on December 16 he's amazing sweetheart such a wonderful baby thank you greatly


Prayers heading his way.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> The first cruise ship went by. So exciting. I can't open the window so took it through the glass. If you google the Panama Canal you can watch the ships. I didn't know that till my brother just told me. The canal looks much different than I was expecting.


I'm looking forward to seeing more of your pictures. I want to see if I remember any of the places. We did visit the canal. Interesting to see the ships go through.


----------



## flyty1n

budasha said:


> Sending prayers for Nathaniel.


Prayers for Nathaniel and those needing them as well. 
The knitted blanket is awesome. What a beautiful pram blanket.


----------



## Fan

Cashmeregma said:


> The first cruise ship went by. So exciting. I can't open the window so took it through the glass. If you google the Panama Canal you can watch the ships. I didn't know that till my brother just told me. The canal looks much different than I was expecting.


That looks super, you just reminded me I have a photo of my fathers WW2 navy warship taken on the Panama Canal, during 1940s. It would look, much different today I would think.


----------



## oneapril

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, they just need to dry, what do you all think?


They are so so so cute, Kaye and love the colors!!


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie, praying all goes well, safe travels. Shawl is lovely.
Kate, very pretty.


----------



## oneapril

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the fairie slippers look awesome.
> 
> Bonde Chris and Warden didn't come as Chris got sick. Also Nancy and Bret didn't come as she was sick too. All of them will come on Tuesday to celebrate. It was Jodi and the girls and Greg came.
> 
> Got a few pics.


Happy boy!!


----------



## oneapril

Lurker 2 said:


> Done the banking- back to bed. Did I say I have the yarn for Alice Starmore's Fair Isle Waterlily Jacket now? Can't show you because I can't do photos at present. Had a lovely day out up to the Alpaca Farm, that I went to with Margaret in 2014, this time with Ann and her Retriever Charlie. Ringo has to stay home because of his bad manners with other dogs.


Glad you had a fun time...but can just see Ringo hanging his furry head in shame! :sm17:


----------



## oneapril

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


Sorry, Sonja...more stress for you. But good that your DH spoke up and told the dr about his issues.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, love the socks, but all I can think of is how many ends to sew in.


I'm avoiding thinking about that!
But that's usually an issue with using leftovers


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think it looks lovely Bonnie. Am going to "favorite" the pattern for possible future.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my scarf cast off & blocked. I'm not crazy about the very dark green but like how it turned out. Pretty quick & easy. I have some brightly coloured lace weight that I think might look better with this pattern too.
> This is the pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly only too true.
> However when people have the forethought to turn the coat into yarn, I have no problems. I am working a small cowl with some Fan brought back from her travels- can't show you- can't get my system to download!


If wasn't for them over we wouldn't have possum yarn. So something good from it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will be praying Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Done the banking- back to bed. Did I say I have the yarn for Alice Starmore's Fair Isle Waterlily Jacket now? Can't show you because I can't do photos at present. Had a lovely day out up to the Alpaca Farm, that I went to with Margaret in 2014, this time with Ann and her Retriever Charlie. Ringo has to stay home because of his bad manners with other dogs.


Did you ever find out how the sick one went. I know she recovered. As she couldn't be breed from did they keep her?


----------



## Gweniepooh

That really turned out quite nice! Love the colors and your knitting is beautiful.


KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is quite a dramatic picture with the sun blazing away. What an adventure you are having.


Cashmeregma said:


> The first cruise ship went by. So exciting. I can't open the window so took it through the glass. If you google the Panama Canal you can watch the ships. I didn't know that till my brother just told me. The canal looks much different than I was expecting.


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful picture! My friends and I are thinking of a cruise through the Panama Canal. Makes me want to go even more when I hear all of the comments.

Bonnie, I hope DH will get a good report tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123

Margaret, I just knit a pair I wasnt sure if I had enough yarn. I used a second yarn for heels and toes, and even that had more weaving in than I wanted.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking Spot


----------



## martina

budasha said:


> Sending prayers for Nathaniel.


He's in my prayers too.


----------



## pammie1234

My BIL got pneumonia after he performed DD's wedding, and today DS called to say that his x-ray last week still shows a spot on his lung. Hopefully it will not be anything serious, but please add him to your prayers. His name is Jack. They are the ones that adopted two of their grandsons, ages 3 and 4. We need him around for a long time!


----------



## pammie1234

Daralene, your picture looks like a painting! Beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


That looks great. You sure got it done fast, I thought that would be time consuming


----------



## iamsam

love her. unfortunately i don't think we are getting that sherlock here. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The second episode was on here last night . Una stubbs who plays his land lady is brilliant


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:



> Beautiful picture! My friends and I are thinking of a cruise through the Panama Canal. Makes me want to go even more when I hear all of the comments.
> 
> Bonnie, I hope DH will get a good report tomorrow.


It's actually my son

Thanks to all for the good wishes for him.


----------



## iamsam

kate - that is beautiful - great work. --- sam



KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> My BIL got pneumonia after he performed DD's wedding, and today DS called to say that his x-ray last week still shows a spot on his lung. Hopefully it will not be anything serious, but please add him to your prayers. His name is Jack. They are the ones that adopted two of their grandsons, ages 3 and 4. We need him around for a long time!


I sure hope it's just a scar from the pneumonia & not something serious


----------



## gagesmom

8:30 pm here and I felt better all day but since 6pm I have started to feel cruddy again. Headache not hungry tired. Going to bed shortly as I want to hopefully wake up tomorrow feeling better. I think I will forgo my volunteer hour tomorrow. 

I started a messy bun hat tonigjt for Bonde. Will work on it a bit tomorrow. Will post pics when done. 

Night all ????


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy zooming his way. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> My BIL got pneumonia after he performed DD's wedding, and today DS called to say that his x-ray last week still shows a spot on his lung. Hopefully it will not be anything serious, but please add him to your prayers. His name is Jack. They are the ones that adopted two of their grandsons, ages 3 and 4. We need him around for a long time!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> There is a cartoon one now on childrens' TV, Luke loves it.


Goodness- I've not encountered that.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> They are on the increase in the north of Scotand.


That is great news.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I haven't seen a Maigret program in some time. I used to get the British programs all the time but don't anymore.


I am limited to what is on, free to air. (so called Freeview)


----------



## Lurker 2

oneapril said:


> Glad you had a fun time...but can just see Ringo hanging his furry head in shame! :sm17:


If only!!! He was too busy growling and barking in a frenzy, because he could see Charlie in the back seat.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> If wasn't for them over we wouldn't have possum yarn. So something good from it.


It has been a very high price to pay though.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Did you ever find out how the sick one went. I know she recovered. As she couldn't be breed from did they keep her?


She has gone to a lady as a pet. She uses the middle passage- they were never able to get the anus connected. And it was too high a risk for her to be used for breeding. They are very pleased with the blacks that they are breeding. We saw one brown one with spots!


----------



## pammie1234

Sorry for the mix-up, Bonnie. I'm sure reading fast leaves many other misconceptions! Thank you for the prayers for BIL. Thanks to Sam also. We are hoping it is nothing serious.


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> I was reading only the other day that raccoons are becoming established in some parts of Britain - escaped pets I believe. Not really something we need. Grey squirrels are a real nuisance here, although I have to admit that they can be quite amusing to watch. They were introduced in the nineteenth century and pretty well drove out the native red squirrels.


It's so sad when the local wildlife is driven out or killed off by introduced pets/animals. It's really a shame.


----------



## pammie1234

I still haven't started a project! I don't know why I can't get something going. I think I've been at the Tea Party too much! DD's husband has the flu. I sure hope she doesn't get it! She hasn't gotten the flu shot and neither have I! I've heard it is bad this year. She said that he is miserable. I don't know if it is that bad or just the fact that he is a man! No offense, Sam! Some men are just pitiful patients. He probably likes the attention she is giving him.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I see I've missed out on a lot. LOL. You guys are making me laugh. Our flight to Panama was canceled and not because of all the weather, but because of mechanical problems. As a result we got put up at a hotel and given $60 for dinner. Sadly, DH missed the morning work. We got here for the afternoon though. We were greeted by some wonderful Panamanian students who had a sign with our name and handshakes for us and helped with bags. Pictures were taken for publicity and although I was a mess and tired, I smiled away. Such warm and lovely people. They were just there to make us feel welcome as they had a separate van to bring us to rehearsal and the hotel. We had to get up at 3am to get ready for the flight but the great thing was that it was a direct flight. Our original one wasn't. I love direct flights. Cut off about 2 hours. We are finally warm. The room is not overlooking the canal. Perhaps since we are a day late the hotel is full. DH went right to work and I came to the hotel alone. Not using anything in case they change our room.


Too bad that your flight was canceled but great that they put you up and gave you a dinner voucher, and great that your new flight was direct. 
I hope that they change your room to a good view and that you have a great time the rest of the trip.


----------



## sassafras123

Pammie, healing energy for your BIL.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, reception just came with this. Real flowers on it. Now I have a room overlooking the Canal. YAY!!!
> I'll take a picture if I can when there is a boat going through.


Yay!!!

YUM!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Caren!! Most certainly, praying as I type. 
Hugs to you and everyone!


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone I know it's been awhile. I am asking a huge favor if everyone could keep my baby great nephew in their thoughts and prayers that would be awesome. He is currently at a children's hospital in NC, they think he has fluid on his brain. My niece is just a young mother and it would mean a lot he was born on December 16 he's amazing sweetheart such a wonderful baby thank you greatly


Hi Jamie, will certainly keep him and the rest of you in prayers. 
So hoping that he's okay.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> It's so sad when the local wildlife is driven out or killed off by introduced pets/animals. It's really a shame.


We are so at risk of inadvertent arrivals coming in shipping containers and aircraft, as well as those that were brought in deliberately, before people realised what would happen. There is little we can do about insects that survive the distance between us and Australia. The little blue Ladybirds are one example- but I don't think they have done any harm.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Caren!! Most certainly, praying as I type.
> Hugs to you and everyone!


I would like to thank everyone for the prayers. It's going to be a long night for all here even though we know it will be a day or two before we hear much. His mama is so upset and scared for him.
Hugs I miss you all very much.


----------



## oneapril

RookieRetiree said:


> Hoping all goes well and saying prayers.


From me, too, Bonnie.♡


----------



## oneapril

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, reception just came with this. Real flowers on it. Now I have a room overlooking the Canal. YAY!!!
> I'll take a picture if I can when there is a boat going through.


Beautiful, Daralene! Looks almost too good to eat. I am glad you can see the canal...such an interesting history!


----------



## oneapril

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Hugs and prayers for little Nathaniel, and all who love him, Nancaren.


----------



## oneapril

thewren said:


> i do agree that it is hard to follow sometimes - i was really sad that they killed of dr watson's wife yesterday evening. --- sam


Me too, Sam!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> we have a 'sherlock' series here on cbs that has dr. watson played by a woman. Jonny Lee Miller plays sherlock and Lucy Liu plays dr watson and the name of the show is 'elementary'. it is also set in modern times. i enjoy it. does it show anywhere in the UK?
> 
> i like the series you are talking about - think it is a lot of fun also.
> 
> there was a man - died quite a while ago who played sherlock - i thought he was the best one. --- sam


Basil Rathbone?


----------



## oneapril

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


Nice shawl Bonnie. -40 r -50!!?? Yikes! Makes my 12° F seem like a heat wave!


----------



## oneapril

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


A other ninja knitter! That is pretty, Kate!


----------



## oneapril

Lurker 2 said:


> If only!!! He was too busy growling and barking in a frenzy, because he could see Charlie in the back seat.


Aww! A tough guy! ♡


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the prayers. It's going to be a long night for all here even though we know it will be a day or two before we hear much. His mama is so upset and scared for him.
> Hugs I miss you all very much.


Beautiful little baby, hope he's well soon


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my scarf cast off & blocked. I'm not crazy about the very dark green but like how it turned out. Pretty quick & easy. I have some brightly coloured lace weight that I think might look better with this pattern too.
> This is the pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


That's turned out great! I like the color.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, thanks so much for the link to the Messy Bun hat, I can't believe how quickly it knit up. I've finished it tonight. I just hope DIL will wear it.????

I just got this in my email so thought I'd share as everyone seems to be making these hats. Both are crocheted

http://blog.marymaxim.com/trend-messy-bun-pattern/#more-2059


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


Oh my, that's just too cold, I'm staying home thank you. 
I hope all goes well with the biopsy.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


That's so pretty!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


Kate, that blanket is wonderful. I really love everything about it. A beautiful rainbow for Caitlin.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


Bonnie, thinking of you as you go through this time of waiting and stress. It will be a relief if you could find something out, but I want it to be something good.

That is just plain Inuit weather. Please be safe in these extreme temperatures.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> The first cruise ship went by. So exciting. I can't open the window so took it through the glass. If you google the Panama Canal you can watch the ships. I didn't know that till my brother just told me. The canal looks much different than I was expecting.


How beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> My BIL got pneumonia after he performed DD's wedding, and today DS called to say that his x-ray last week still shows a spot on his lung. Hopefully it will not be anything serious, but please add him to your prayers. His name is Jack. They are the ones that adopted two of their grandsons, ages 3 and 4. We need him around for a long time!


I hope that it's nothing to worry about and that he's completely recovered soon. Goodness, you all certainly do need him, even if it weren't for the grands.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 8:30 pm here and I felt better all day but since 6pm I have started to feel cruddy again. Headache not hungry tired. Going to bed shortly as I want to hopefully wake up tomorrow feeling better. I think I will forgo my volunteer hour tomorrow.
> 
> I started a messy bun hat tonigjt for Bonde. Will work on it a bit tomorrow. Will post pics when done.
> 
> Night all ????


Feel better, sweet dreams.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That does look delicious!


Yes, and although it was sweets, I was starving and ate 3/4 of it. I was just going to eat half but DH got to have lunch and I didn't so I ate a little more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Mel, hang in there. This thing takes its time but rest up and take care as it is quite a bug if it is what I had?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the prayers. It's going to be a long night for all here even though we know it will be a day or two before we hear much. His mama is so upset and scared for him.
> Hugs I miss you all very much.


Oh he's such a cute thing, he looks like a sturdy little boy, his poor momma has to be beside herself with worry and fright. 
I hope he's going to be okay, and that you all have great news soon. 
Miss you tons, hugs, hi James.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tonight a big group of all of us had dinner along the canal near the Pacific Ocean and the restaurant was attached to a McDonalds with half the sign not lit up. The parking lot a mess, but I trusted it would be good and it was amazing. The chef, an Italian who sings beautifully, has cooked for the President of Panama, Fidel Castro, Yassir Arafat, and many other famous people. I must say, it was the best Italian food I have ever had. It is also Martyrs Day, all the flags are half mast. I researched why and found it was the day the high school students were killed for protesting the US Panama Canal. They were killed right by where we were eating. A moment in Panamanian history that I have learned about. In spite of this sad date, we all had a fantastic time applauding the chef for his creations and for his singing, which really was quite magnificent. What a special day. I'm so glad I overcame my fear of coming!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Tonight a big group of all of us had dinner along the canal near the Pacific Ocean and the restaurant was attached to a McDonalds with half the sign not lit up. The parking lot a mess, but I trusted it would be good and it was amazing. The chef, an Italian who sings beautifully, has cooked for the President of Panama, Fidel Castro, Yassir Arafat, and many other famous people. I must say, it was the best Italian food I have ever had. It is also Martyrs Day, small the flags are half mast. I researched why and found it was the day the high school students were killed for protesting the US Panama Canal. They were killed right by where we were eating. A moment in Panamanian history that I have learned about. In spite of this sad date, we all had a fantastic time applauding the chef for his creations and for his singing, which really was quite magnificent. What a special day. I'm so glad I overcame my fear of coming!


That's fantastic Daralene! Not that it's Martyrs Day, that's a sad thing, but glad that they are remembering them. 
I'm so glad that you are having a good time thus far, and even better things to come. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> That's fantastic Daralene! Not that it's Martyrs Day, that's a sad thing, but glad that they are remembering them.
> I'm so glad that you are having a good time thus far, and even better things to come. :sm24:


Thank you. When I think I might have chosen to stay home, it serves as a lesson for me to challenge myself and go out of my comfort zone. "Life Is Not Measured By the Number of Breaths We Take, But By the Moments That Take Our Breath Away." Now if I can just remember this next time.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. When I think I might have chosen to stay home, it serves as a lesson for me to challenge myself and go out of my comfort zone. "Life Is Not Measured By the Number of Breaths We Take, But By the Moments That Take Our Breath Away." Now if I can just remember this next time.


So true, but it's still a bit overwhelming to step so far out. You are definitely having some wonderful moments. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the prayers. It's going to be a long night for all here even though we know it will be a day or two before we hear much. His mama is so upset and scared for him.
> Hugs I miss you all very much.


What a sweetie pie. A beautiful baby. Prayers that all will be fine and if there is fluid that it can be taken care of and no damage done so that your precious great grandson will live a full and beautiful life. I have been there Caren with one of my brothers and my grandson. It all comes back to me. The stress was enormous for the whole pregnancy and a long time after. Praying for you Hon and your precious great grandson. His poor mom. I do have to say that it is hard to imagine you as a great grandmother, and lest we forget, in the middle of all this stress this darling baby has come into your family, so Congratulations!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> So true, but it's still a bit overwhelming to step so far out. You are definitely having some wonderful moments. :sm24:


Amen to that. ????


----------



## Cashmeregma

The man heading this up is a Panamanian. He and his wife have saved many children from a life in violent gangs by giving them a way out with music. They have been doing this for 14 years now with the Jazz Festival but working with the kids for much longer. he said kids will come here from all over Central America and go without eating for days to get here. DH is rehearsing and conducting the band. He is very excited about it and so inspired by this man in his early 50's who has had success in the States, but never stops Giving back to the youth of his country. He really is making a difference and saving lives. I hope somehow I can get a photo of the young people who welcomed us to Panama with open arms.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pammie, sorry to hear about BIL. Hoping it is all cleared up when pneumonia is gone.


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful baby, Caren. Praying for Nathaniel and all of your family.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> The man heading this up is a Panamanian. He and his wife have saved many children from a life in violent gangs by giving them a way out with music. They have been doing this for 14 years now with the Jazz Festival but working with the kids for much longer. he said kids will come here from all over Central America and go without eating for days to get here. DH is rehearsing and conducting the band. He is very excited about it and so inspired by this man in his early 50's who has had success in the States, but never stops Giving back to the youth of his country. He really is making a difference and saving lives. I hope somehow I can get a photo of the young people who welcomed us to Panama with open arms.


What an amazing thing they are doing, it's a good thing to teach children and keep them from lives of crime. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma

oneapril said:


> Beautiful, Daralene! Looks almost too good to eat. I am glad you can see the canal...such an interesting history!


Yes, a violent one but things have changed now. I understand there is a lot of corruption. It so admire the people striving to educate and help the young people here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

oneapril said:


> A other ninja knitter! That is pretty, Kate!


I thought those exact same words!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> That is quite a dramatic picture with the sun blazing away. What an adventure you are having.


Thanks Gwen. I'm loving it.


----------



## pammie1234

Daralene, you are certainly enjoying a very inspirational trip! Even though it is a sad day, your dinner was beautiful. I know you are glad that you challenged yourself. Even though it is scary, it is so brave to break away from our fears and venture into the unknown. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful picture! My friends and I are thinking of a cruise through the Panama Canal. Makes me want to go even more when I hear all of the comments.
> 
> Bonnie, I hope DH will get a good report tomorrow.


Hope you get to do it. DS went through the Canal while working on a cruise ship. My aunt told
Me I had a relative that worked
On the canal. Not sure what he did but sounds like it was
An amazing experience Ooh, a shipmjust
Blew
It's horn. Music to my ears. 
Panama has 8 species of monkeys. Thought I heard one earlier.


----------



## pammie1234

After 11:00 and I should go to bed. I've been staying up late the last few nights, and accomplishing nothing during the day! Will see if I do what I know I should do!


----------



## sassafras123

Poledra65 said:


> What an amazing thing they are doing, it's a good thing to teach children and keep them from lives of crime. :sm24:


I agree totally.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Second sock done, so officially have my first pair of hand knitted socks! Now, back to my sweater and to start working on the pair with the good yarn. Also, got a new pattern in the mail for a crochet hat to work on as well.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I've reached the row I had marked as the "problem row," and...it's still a problem! That's what I get for crocheting when I'm caught up in TV! We're watching _Longmire_ and it's quite good. Now time for bed, though--breakfast out tomorrow and then work, so the problem row will have to wait.

Daralene, so happy you are enjoying the trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. When I think I might have chosen to stay home, it serves as a lesson for me to challenge myself and go out of my comfort zone. "Life Is Not Measured By the Number of Breaths We Take, But By the Moments That Take Our Breath Away." Now if I can just remember this next time.


???????? I'm glad you're having a good time


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've reached the row I had marked as the "problem row," and...it's still a problem! That's what I get for crocheting when I'm caught up in TV! We're watching _Longmire_ and it's quite good. Now time for bed, though--breakfast out tomorrow and then work, so the problem row will have to wait.
> 
> Daralene, so happy you are enjoying the trip.


Is there a new season of Longmire or is it a repeat? I haven't seen a new season advertised

I'm sure you'll get your problem solved, you are such a good designer


----------



## Lurker 2

oneapril said:


> Hugs and prayers for little Nathaniel, and all who love him, Nancaren.


From me too, Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2

oneapril said:


> Aww! A tough guy! ♡


I say he has the short guy complex- or Napoleon Buonaparte complex- has to do one better than all he meets. It is good that he loves people, though.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've reached the row I had marked as the "problem row," and...it's still a problem! That's what I get for crocheting when I'm caught up in TV! We're watching _Longmire_ and it's quite good. Now time for bed, though--breakfast out tomorrow and then work, so the problem row will have to wait.
> 
> Daralene, so happy you are enjoying the trip.


I keep having to tink a row every 2 or 3 on the sock I'm working on because I'm listening to David on the phone, so irritating, the sock not David, well most of the time not David. lolol
Longmire is good, I watch it on Netflix. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and although it was sweets, I was starving and ate 3/4 of it. I was just going to eat half but DH got to have lunch and I didn't so I ate a little more.


Fair enough, too! and as you've said you can go back on the diet when you get home.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Tonight a big group of all of us had dinner along the canal near the Pacific Ocean and the restaurant was attached to a McDonalds with half the sign not lit up. The parking lot a mess, but I trusted it would be good and it was amazing. The chef, an Italian who sings beautifully, has cooked for the President of Panama, Fidel Castro, Yassir Arafat, and many other famous people. I must say, it was the best Italian food I have ever had. It is also Martyrs Day, all the flags are half mast. I researched why and found it was the day the high school students were killed for protesting the US Panama Canal. They were killed right by where we were eating. A moment in Panamanian history that I have learned about. In spite of this sad date, we all had a fantastic time applauding the chef for his creations and for his singing, which really was quite magnificent. What a special day. I'm so glad I overcame my fear of coming!


That sounds like you are having a great time- I enjoyed Panama- but probably little remains of what I saw. I do remember 6 door limousines- some thing we had never seen before.


----------



## sassafras123

Night.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> There is a cartoon one now on childrens' TV, Luke loves it.


My youngest loved the Mr Bean cartoons , we used to have to rush home from school so he could watch it


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> The first cruise ship went by. So exciting. I can't open the window so took it through the glass. If you google the Panama Canal you can watch the ships. I didn't know that till my brother just told me. The canal looks much different than I was expecting.


What a beautiful picture Daralene, the sky looks almost green


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> We are so at risk of inadvertent arrivals coming in shipping containers and aircraft, as well as those that were brought in deliberately, before people realised what would happen. There is little we can do about insects that survive the distance between us and Australia. The little blue Ladybirds are one example- but I don't think they have done any harm.


I always thought ladybirds were cute but some of the new ones arriving here are nasty little things


----------



## Swedenme

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful picture Daralene, the sky looks almost green


Sounds like you are having a wonderful experience, love all the pictures


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my scarf cast off & blocked. I'm not crazy about the very dark green but like how it turned out. Pretty quick & easy. I have some brightly coloured lace weight that I think might look better with this pattern too.
> This is the pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


I like it! I have some bright lace weight too so I might give it a go. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


In my prayers.


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


It is lovely. She will be thrilled.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> The first cruise ship went by. So exciting. I can't open the window so took it through the glass. If you google the Panama Canal you can watch the ships. I didn't know that till my brother just told me. The canal looks much different than I was expecting.


That was great to see. Thank you :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Done the banking- back to bed. Did I say I have the yarn for Alice Starmore's Fair Isle Waterlily Jacket now? Can't show you because I can't do photos at present. Had a lovely day out up to the Alpaca Farm, that I went to with Margaret in 2014, this time with Ann and her Retriever Charlie. Ringo has to stay home because of his bad manners with other dogs.


Sounds lovely Julie. I hope you can get your photos to work sometime soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


Hope you get good results from Doctor for DH. Shame he didnt tell you he was having problems breathing, but at least he told the doctor and it sounds like they will keep a close eye on his health.


----------



## Swedenme

I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I always thought ladybirds were cute but some of the new ones arriving here are nasty little things


I always thought they ate up things like Aphids?


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest event in the Alice saga....can't find my remote to the tv (we have 2) but did find one of the batteries on the dining room floor. Asked DH to check outside in the back yard. He didn't see it but came in with the landline telephone receiver!!! It is chewed up but still working. Can not figure out how the darn dog got hold of it. Must have been left on the coffee table instead of being hung up. I keep telling myself "remember Sydney and the couch....." The trials and tribulations of puppyhood! I guess I need to move everything up high like you might do with a human baby! Still love my furbabies in spite of all their mischief. The love given from them surpasses the aggravation they can cause.


Oh golly. I was thinking of Sydney when I was reading your last post about the yarn. Oh Alice! I think it might be a good idea to puppy proof a bit like you say. :sm06: :sm19: Fingers crossed she doesnt take a liking to the "couch".


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds lovely Julie. I hope you can get your photos to work sometime soon.


I think it is going to have to be a new camera.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I always thought they ate up things like Aphids?


They do but we have been getting a lot of harlequin ladybirds coming in from Asia and North America they are killing off our native ladybirds and hibernating in houses , .they can give a little bite too if they come out of hibernation too soon ( heating making them think its time ) and are looking for food


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, sorry you've got the crud.
> 
> DS has gone to Saskatoon to be admitted today, this is supposed to speed up his biopsy. Not sure if he will get it done today, if so we will probably go in tomorrow so one of us can drive him home in case he isn't feeling up to it. We didn't get much rest last night, I understood he had to be there at 7am & DH woke at 4:15 & DS hadn't dropped off the dog yet so was worried DS had overslept but no, they changed it to 9 so he dropped her of at5:45 anyway, we were up for a while????


So I gather he didnt want you to be there with him. I hope it all goes well for him. I hope he lets you drive him home though.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the prayers. It's going to be a long night for all here even though we know it will be a day or two before we hear much. His mama is so upset and scared for him.
> Hugs I miss you all very much.


He's a beautiful baby Caren. I hope you hear some good news before too long,


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> They do but we have been getting a lot of harlequin ladybirds coming in from Asia and North America they are killing off our native ladybirds and hibernating in houses , .they can give a little bite too if they come out of hibernation too soon ( heating making them think its time ) and are looking for food


Do you know how they are travelling the distances?


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, reception just came with this. Real flowers on it. Now I have a room overlooking the Canal. YAY!!!
> I'll take a picture if I can when there is a boat going through.


Excellent! :sm24:


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Tonight a big group of all of us had dinner along the canal near the Pacific Ocean and the restaurant was attached to a McDonalds with half the sign not lit up. The parking lot a mess, but I trusted it would be good and it was amazing. The chef, an Italian who sings beautifully, has cooked for the President of Panama, Fidel Castro, Yassir Arafat, and many other famous people. I must say, it was the best Italian food I have ever had. It is also Martyrs Day, all the flags are half mast. I researched why and found it was the day the high school students were killed for protesting the US Panama Canal. They were killed right by where we were eating. A moment in Panamanian history that I have learned about. In spite of this sad date, we all had a fantastic time applauding the chef for his creations and for his singing, which really was quite magnificent. What a special day. I'm so glad I overcame my fear of coming!


Sounds like you all had a great night out, I'm so glad you overcame your fear. Well done you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> We miss you too Caren , lots of prayers for you , your family and especially little Nathaniel


Ditto..... and take care Caren. We miss you.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


Oh dear- why couldn't he have told you earlier? Wonder if it from the bug you all had (that is what he had as well earlier isn't it?). And weekly trips are a pain indeed. Hopefully it is nothing to much and can be dealt with easily.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


It looks great and she will love it. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Sorry to read so many have health issues. Sending healing wishes to all, especially for NanaCaren's GGS. Poor little fellow. Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> NanaCaren, hope all is going OK in your life. You have been missed on the TP.
> 
> Just wanted to share these amazing photos of ice and snow sculptures from China. It was shared in General chit-chat, but I know a lot of you don't go there. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> https://rense.com/general96/icefestivalchina.pdf
> 
> Need to get going. Another day at rehab so need to get ready. We are experiencing a heat wave in Sydney with the cruellest temps due tomorrow. Will be high 30's today (although it doesn't feel like it will get that hot right now) and a whopping 42 tomorrow! Not good - a/c not working at home. Think I will spend the day at the shopping centre!
> 
> TTYL


Good t hear from you, stay cool up there. Not good that your a/c isnt working.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I have a lizard in mine! And years ago, my kids came up with a phrase for my license plate--the one I had at the time was MDK, which they said was Mom's dang kar (haha) with numbers (though I forget those now, as that car's been gone for years), my truck one was HTZ (her truck zooms!), and so we did the same with my current plate. The numbers are associated with something personal, too, so easy to remember. I do still manage to misplace the car in parking lots, though! :sm23:


Ours starts with X (or maybe Z!) Neither conducive to linking to other things but maybe it could work. After all I need to get close to see girafe!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Most times it seems that animals and plants that are transplanted can cause more problems than good.


Most of the major problems we have with flora or fauna are introduced species- rabbits, camels, Salvation Jane/Pattersons Curse (beautiful purple flowers, which We saw in a garden in Scotland- gave Mum and I a good laugh. The purple flowers look like the bonnets the women in the Salvation Army wore hence the South Australian name), Cane Toads, cats (huge numbers of wild ones who eat huge amounts of small fauna and are almost solely responsible for the loss of some of them) to name just a few.
And some which come from another part of Australia and thrive in another area to the detriment of the local flora and fauna.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy, you must have a really big car to fit a giraffe in it! heheheheh....couldn't resist. I have a rubber phone holder hanging from the rear view mirror and knitting window stickers on the back of my car to help me find it.


He sits in the back with his neck sticking out the window (gee now if that really was true I would never have trouble finding the car would I!)
The reason we have it is that David was being silly when we were on our way to the Open Range Zoo saying he wanted to get a giraffe while he was there- so Maryanne bought him a giraffe! And particularly significant as it was the last time his father drove anywhere but locally- and very soon after that had to stop driving altogether.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the prayers. It's going to be a long night for all here even though we know it will be a day or two before we hear much. His mama is so upset and scared for him.
> Hugs I miss you all very much.


Aww he is adorable. I so hope you get good news for him.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. When I think I might have chosen to stay home, it serves as a lesson for me to challenge myself and go out of my comfort zone. "Life Is Not Measured By the Number of Breaths We Take, But By the Moments That Take Our Breath Away." Now if I can just remember this next time.


Keep enjoying! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> What an amazing thing they are doing, it's a good thing to teach children and keep them from lives of crime. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK


I am sure plan B will work out lovely. It is looking great so far. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is going to have to be a new camera.


 :sm25: Have you managed to work out how to take photos with your new phone?


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Newest event in the Alice saga....can't find my remote to the tv (we have 2) but did find one of the batteries on the dining room floor. Asked DH to check outside in the back yard. He didn't see it but came in with the landline telephone receiver!!! It is chewed up but still working. Can not figure out how the darn dog got hold of it. Must have been left on the coffee table instead of being hung up. I keep telling myself "remember Sydney and the couch....." The trials and tribulations of puppyhood! I guess I need to move everything up high like you might do with a human baby! Still love my furbabies in spite of all their mischief. The love given from them surpasses the aggravation they can cause.


At the moment Elizabeth is very good- rarely touches things she shouldn't and stops as soon as she is told no. Seems to know what is OK for her to play with and what not.
She calls me when she can't see me!- can't quite work what she says but is some variation of Grandma- something like n-ma. Disappear and this slightly raised voice calling n-ma. Thought she was doing it Saturday when she got left in the bedroom with Granddad and at times today. But when she called and I just said What Elizabeth without even thinking I realized that she is without a doubt. She is changing every day virtually. Hadn't expected such rapid change at this age. Starting to use language more and more. Understanding a huge amount of what is said to her and responding. Long way behind her Mum though with her speech, though understanding maybe not.

So I think at the moment that Alice is more of a problem than my human baby. Are puppies always like this? Know very little about them as we only ever had one who we had to give away. He used to go fishing in the neighbours fishpond! And Mum just had no time to train him, Dad was out most of the time at work and none of us were old enough to do it.

Maybe in 12 months with Alice growing up and Elizabeth hitting 2 it might be a different matter!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> My car reg begins PRV which I've always thought of as 'Pervert!' My mother was horrified when I shared that one with her and said that I should be thinking 'Private'.....but the former has stuck!


That OK I would just remember the first 2- Per Rectum! Well I guess could add Valium :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern

pammie1234 said:


> My BIL got pneumonia after he performed DD's wedding, and today DS called to say that his x-ray last week still shows a spot on his lung. Hopefully it will not be anything serious, but please add him to your prayers. His name is Jack. They are the ones that adopted two of their grandsons, ages 3 and 4. We need him around for a long time!


Prayers on their way to Jack.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't seen anything other than his Mr Bean & the one where he play a spy? Can't remember the name. He is such a goofy man. I'm not familiar with those books either.
> 
> Do any of you read Jody Piccoult?. I just finished Perfect Match, about a sexually abused child, very good book. I find her stories always make you think, what would I do?


I've only seen him in these two roles as well. Maigret is a French detective- early 20th Century I think. Certainly older books when I was reading them as a teenager/young adult.
Someone else was talking about this the other day and how hard it is to see him in a serious role.

Jodi Picoult manages to deal with with heavy topics that makes you think giving more than one point of view and yet writing them in such a way that they are easy reads. I have a library book which has 3 of her books in it. Might find 3 a bit much. Nineteen Minutes has one of the charters from Perfect Match in it (Only know becuase I checked the book after reading your question.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, sorry you've got the crud.
> 
> DS has gone to Saskatoon to be admitted today, this is supposed to speed up his biopsy. Not sure if he will get it done today, if so we will probably go in tomorrow so one of us can drive him home in case he isn't feeling up to it. We didn't get much rest last night, I understood he had to be there at 7am & DH woke at 4:15 & DS hadn't dropped off the dog yet so was worried DS had overslept but no, they changed it to 9 so he dropped her of at5:45 anyway, we were up for a while????


Well hopefully he will get it done soon now.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> The man heading this up is a Panamanian. He and his wife have saved many children from a life in violent gangs by giving them a way out with music. They have been doing this for 14 years now with the Jazz Festival but working with the kids for much longer. he said kids will come here from all over Central America and go without eating for days to get here. DH is rehearsing and conducting the band. He is very excited about it and so inspired by this man in his early 50's who has had success in the States, but never stops Giving back to the youth of his country. He really is making a difference and saving lives. I hope somehow I can get a photo of the young people who welcomed us to Panama with open arms.


He is an inspiration.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I say he has the short guy complex- or Napoleon Buonaparte complex- has to do one better than all he meets. It is good that he loves people, though.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


How terribly concerning for everyone. Praying that it is not anything significant- and that it is easily dealt with. And for peace for all the family.
We miss you too Caren and we do wonder how you are going. PJ as well.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK


It will be gorgeous.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great. You sure got it done fast, I thought that would be time consuming


It was actually quite a quick knit, the only slow row was when I had to carry the wool across the back on the 5th row. Most of it was knit or purl 6, slip 2.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> love the socks margaret - is the striping in the yarn? --- sam


The stitch with the stripes running up the sock are two different colours (one a solid the other not)- Mosaic stitch. Done using knit and slip stitches so only ever work one colour on a row. All the other sections the yarn does all the colour changes (well clearly were the line is straight I have used a different colour so for example the heel uses 2 colours.)


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> At the moment Elizabeth is very good- rarely touches things she shouldn't and stops as soon as she is told no. Seems to know what is OK for her to play with and what not.
> She calls me when she can't see me!- can't quite work what she says but is some variation of Grandma- something like n-ma. Disappear and this slightly raised voice calling n-ma. Thought she was doing it Saturday when she got left in the bedroom with Granddad and at times today. But when she called and I just said What Elizabeth without even thinking I realized that she is without a doubt. She is changing every day virtually. Hadn't expected such rapid change at this age. Starting to use language more and more. Understanding a huge amount of what is said to her and responding. Long way behind her Mum though with her speech, though understanding maybe not.
> 
> So I think at the moment that Alice is more of a problem than my human baby. Are puppies always like this? Know very little about them as we only ever had one who we had to give away. He used to go fishing in the neighbours fishpond! And Mum just had no time to train him, Dad was out most of the time at work and none of us were old enough to do it.
> 
> Maybe in 12 months with Alice growing up and Elizabeth hitting 2 it might be a different matter!


Aaaw Elizabeth is a good girl. :sm11: I bet she starts saying new words almost daily now. Such a cute age.


----------



## lexiemae

"Swedenme " 

I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK.



What yarn is is Sonja? it looks a bit like King Cole 'Smooth' ? I will look in my stash for you.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, if the MRI shows nothing, there still may b a tear. When I had the U/S it showed nothing, then had an MRI, showed a "minute tear" but when they finally did the surgery it was completely torn, I asked why it didn't show & was told that 1/2 the time it doesnt???????? so why do all these tests & wait so long between, I didn't get an answer. I think if there is symptoms, they should just fix it. So if he is suffering he should keep complaining until they fix it.
> 
> Gwen, Alice sounds like our old dog, she ate everything in site, shoes, bike seats & handle bar pads, the kids swimming pool....????Went on for 2 yrs. Kimber so far has been pretty good about only chewing what we give her, n summer she would drag a 6 foot tree branch out on the lawn & chew until all that was left was wood chips, silly dog.
> 
> I just had a text from DS, he got there at 9 & just got a bed at 3???? Still doesn't know when the biopsy will happen


Well at least he is in and hopefully something will happen soon for him.


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought those exact same words!


I must admit for 3 days I didn't do much else but knit!


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope you get to do it. DS went through the Canal while working on a cruise ship. My aunt told
> Me I had a relative that worked
> On the canal. Not sure what he did but sounds like it was
> An amazing experience Ooh, a shipmjust
> Blew
> It's horn. Music to my ears.
> Panama has 8 species of monkeys. Thought I heard one earlier.


My GF and GGF worked on trawlers or dredger type boats and I'm sure my DF said they worked on the Panama Canal.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my scarf cast off & blocked. I'm not crazy about the very dark green but like how it turned out. Pretty quick & easy. I have some brightly coloured lace weight that I think might look better with this pattern too.
> This is the pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


I like the dark yarn- it makes a really good contrast. Interesting pattern.
And I like yours better than the ones on Ravelry.


----------



## KateB

Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


Good for your son.
But as for the weather- well what can I say?


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> He's a beautiful baby Caren. I hope you hear some good news before too long,


Me too.


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> Hope all goes well for your son. I can't even begin to imagine -40 to -50C. We are forecast snow across the U.K. for the end of this week, but even if be get it, temperatures will probably be no worse than about -5C.
> 
> Love your shawl. It looks quite an interesting pattern.


Maryanne was saying they are expecting maximums of 2 later this week. Happy enough with the 11 they had/are having but 2 is getting rather chilly to be outside all day. Snow forecast- last year they didn't get much.
there are 3 students there from the same University as Maryanne doing the same degree and none of them know each other! Another one from Australia. And a few from the US including a girl from Alaska though she is not at university there.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


I was going to say how quick it was. But not so much so as a doll's pram blanket. I need to do one soonish for Elizabeth but she is not yet ready for all that. Thought I might do a small version of the pink one I did for her. Will need some adjustments to get it small enough.
BUt this is lovley so maybe I should look at doing that (well maybe that for our place in the dolls pusher).


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Sorry to read so many have health issues. Sending healing wishes to all, especially for NanaCaren's GGS. Poor little fellow. Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> NanaCaren, hope all is going OK in your life. You have been missed on the TP.
> 
> Just wanted to share these amazing photos of ice and snow sculptures from China. It was shared in General chit-chat, but I know a lot of you don't go there. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> https://rense.com/general96/icefestivalchina.pdf
> 
> Need to get going. Another day at rehab so need to get ready. We are experiencing a heat wave in Sydney with the cruellest temps due tomorrow. Will be high 30's today (although it doesn't feel like it will get that hot right now) and a whopping 42 tomorrow! Not good - a/c not working at home. Think I will spend the day at the shopping centre!
> 
> TTYL


You've had a few really hot days this summer haven't you? Worse than us this year I think. Is it humid as well? That was what I hated about Sydney summers. But if round 40 and high humidity would be almost unbearable.
Shopping centre sound slike a good idea. Even Sonya might agree with those temperatures and no a/c.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> 8:30 pm here and I felt better all day but since 6pm I have started to feel cruddy again. Headache not hungry tired. Going to bed shortly as I want to hopefully wake up tomorrow feeling better. I think I will forgo my volunteer hour tomorrow.
> 
> I started a messy bun hat tonigjt for Bonde. Will work on it a bit tomorrow. Will post pics when done.
> 
> Night all ????


Missing your volunteering is important for two reasons. You need to rest- but you also shouldn't be risking giving it to others.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a very high price to pay though.


Not worth it just for the yarn I do agree. But may as well look on the bright side and see something worthwhile.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> She has gone to a lady as a pet. She uses the middle passage- they were never able to get the anus connected. And it was too high a risk for her to be used for breeding. They are very pleased with the blacks that they are breeding. We saw one brown one with spots!


Glad she has found a home. 
Guess a brown with spots is not what they want- but beautiful I would think.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> We are so at risk of inadvertent arrivals coming in shipping containers and aircraft, as well as those that were brought in deliberately, before people realised what would happen. There is little we can do about insects that survive the distance between us and Australia. The little blue Ladybirds are one example- but I don't think they have done any harm.


Had never heard of blue ladybirds. So looked them up- see there are from the Eastern part so I guess not here (or if so I wouldn't have realsied that they were ladybirds- after all they are the wrong colour! Seems they were introduced to deal with diseases on citrus trees.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the prayers. It's going to be a long night for all here even though we know it will be a day or two before we hear much. His mama is so upset and scared for him.
> Hugs I miss you all very much.


She must be really worried- he looks a decent size (or is that just the photos?)- hold him in good stead if he has a battle ahead of him. Is there a father on the scene?


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Tonight a big group of all of us had dinner along the canal near the Pacific Ocean and the restaurant was attached to a McDonalds with half the sign not lit up. The parking lot a mess, but I trusted it would be good and it was amazing. The chef, an Italian who sings beautifully, has cooked for the President of Panama, Fidel Castro, Yassir Arafat, and many other famous people. I must say, it was the best Italian food I have ever had. It is also Martyrs Day, all the flags are half mast. I researched why and found it was the day the high school students were killed for protesting the US Panama Canal. They were killed right by where we were eating. A moment in Panamanian history that I have learned about. In spite of this sad date, we all had a fantastic time applauding the chef for his creations and for his singing, which really was quite magnificent. What a special day. I'm so glad I overcame my fear of coming!


Glad you are feeling so good Daralene- despite all your fears.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. When I think I might have chosen to stay home, it serves as a lesson for me to challenge myself and go out of my comfort zone. "Life Is Not Measured By the Number of Breaths We Take, But By the Moments That Take Our Breath Away." Now if I can just remember this next time.


Next time tell us and we can remind you of this time!


----------



## darowil

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Second sock done, so officially have my first pair of hand knitted socks! Now, back to my sweater and to start working on the pair with the good yarn. Also, got a new pattern in the mail for a crochet hat to work on as well.


Well done on finishing the first pair. Can they be used around hte house? Enjoy seeing the 'proper' pair come together.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> I keep having to tink a row every 2 or 3 on the sock I'm working on because I'm listening to David on the phone, so irritating, the sock not David, well most of the time not David. lolol
> Longmire is good, I watch it on Netflix.
> Sweet dreams.


Maybe you need a non-thinking project just so you can talk to David.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK


It looks nice- as long as you match the colour changes it should look fine.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I must admit for 3 days I didn't do much else but knit!


That explains it- I spend too much time on KP to do nothing but knit! And an extra day most weeks with Elizabeth while lovely sure eats into my knitting time. She did take it off the chair today and give it to me along with my glasses!

Up to date with KTP now but not yet done today's digest. But at 11pm I think I might head to bed. Not a lot on tomorrow so I should be able to get it done tomorrow and some knitting as well.


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


She is so cute :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


How cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Sending up lots of prayers!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone I know it's been awhile. I am asking a huge favor if everyone could keep my baby great nephew in their thoughts and prayers that would be awesome. He is currently at a children's hospital in NC, they think he has fluid on his brain. My niece is just a young mother and it would mean a lot he was born on December 16 he's amazing sweetheart such a wonderful baby thank you greatly


Absolutely--The prayer chain (Train)has begun around the world!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> My sister says a big thank you. Mom gives a big hello back


Is this Sara Mae's Grandson? Love to the whole family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pammie1234 said:


> My BIL got pneumonia after he performed DD's wedding, and today DS called to say that his x-ray last week still shows a spot on his lung. Hopefully it will not be anything serious, but please add him to your prayers. His name is Jack. They are the ones that adopted two of their grandsons, ages 3 and 4. We need him around for a long time!


Saying prayers!


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


Awwww!


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the prayers. It's going to be a long night for all here even though we know it will be a day or two before we hear much. His mama is so upset and scared for him.
> Hugs I miss you all very much.


He's gorgeous Caren , his mama must be worried sick , as must you be ,


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you know how they are travelling the distances?


No idea just know that they are here I've actually seen a black one


----------



## Swedenme

lexiemae said:


> "Swedenme "
> 
> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK.
> 
> What yarn is is Sonja? it looks a bit like King Cole 'Smooth' ? I will look in my stash for you.


Thank you very much Sue but I haven't got a clue what yarn it is apart from it dk ,I'm thinking of finishing it off in this colour , it will be about 2 inches round the bottom and about 1 inch round the sleeves and maybe find some buttons the same colour


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


What a cute picture Kate


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my scarf cast off & blocked. I'm not crazy about the very dark green but like how it turned out. Pretty quick & easy. I have some brightly coloured lace weight that I think might look better with this pattern too.
> This is the pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


Very nice, Bonnie. I've yet to block several things....just can't seem to get around to it.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard from DS, biopsy tomorrow morning, I hope it goes well.
> Just checked the weather for Saskatoon, oh, joy, it's suppose to be -40 to-50C with wind chill until Friday, can hardly wait to go shopping there????


Will be thinking of him this morning and wishing him well. I'm afraid that temperature is too cold for me. Wouldn't even think of going shopping.


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> Got the Rainbow honeycomb blanket finished and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. It's not that big as it's for Caitlin's doll's pram.


Very nice. I'll bet Caitlin will love it.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :sm25: Have you managed to work out how to take photos with your new phone?


I think part of the problem could be that the computer is getting geriatric- but that will take longer to save up and replace- I can take the photos, just can't download them.


----------



## budasha

pammie1234 said:


> My BIL got pneumonia after he performed DD's wedding, and today DS called to say that his x-ray last week still shows a spot on his lung. Hopefully it will not be anything serious, but please add him to your prayers. His name is Jack. They are the ones that adopted two of their grandsons, ages 3 and 4. We need him around for a long time!


Prayers heading Jack's way.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


What a lovely shot of Caitlin, and your blanket!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Not worth it just for the yarn I do agree. But may as well look on the bright side and see something worthwhile.


I wish they would find something other than 1080, they make jolly good dog tucker!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Glad she has found a home.
> Guess a brown with spots is not what they want- but beautiful I would think.


Probably not! I have no idea what her (fleece) looked like- they were doing the shearing a month back. The babies are so special.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Had never heard of blue ladybirds. So looked them up- see there are from the Eastern part so I guess not here (or if so I wouldn't have realsied that they were ladybirds- after all they are the wrong colour! Seems they were introduced to deal with diseases on citrus trees.


So many good reasons- with bio-control- that have gone wrong. I don't think the blue ones are a problem though- they are rather pretty.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Tonight a big group of all of us had dinner along the canal near the Pacific Ocean and the restaurant was attached to a McDonalds with half the sign not lit up. The parking lot a mess, but I trusted it would be good and it was amazing. The chef, an Italian who sings beautifully, has cooked for the President of Panama, Fidel Castro, Yassir Arafat, and many other famous people. I must say, it was the best Italian food I have ever had. It is also Martyrs Day, all the flags are half mast. I researched why and found it was the day the high school students were killed for protesting the US Panama Canal. They were killed right by where we were eating. A moment in Panamanian history that I have learned about. In spite of this sad date, we all had a fantastic time applauding the chef for his creations and for his singing, which really was quite magnificent. What a special day. I'm so glad I overcame my fear of coming!


Looks like everyone was enjoying his singing. So glad you enjoyed the meal and the company.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> No idea just know that they are here I've actually seen a black one


mmm, Not sure I want black ones to become dominant.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Sue but I haven't got a clue what yarn it is apart from it dk ,I'm thinking of finishing it off in this colour , it will be about 2 inches round the bottom and about 1 inch round the sleeves and maybe find some buttons the same colour


That should look really great, Sonja!


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK


That is very pretty. Do you have a link to the pattern? Or is this your own creation?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got BIL Jack on my prayer list Pammie.


pammie1234 said:


> My BIL got pneumonia after he performed DD's wedding, and today DS called to say that his x-ray last week still shows a spot on his lung. Hopefully it will not be anything serious, but please add him to your prayers. His name is Jack. They are the ones that adopted two of their grandsons, ages 3 and 4. We need him around for a long time!


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


Lovely!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam it is shown here on the PBS station. I watched it Sunday.



thewren said:


> love her. unfortunately i don't think we are getting that sherlock here. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nathaniel is such a precious little one. Continuing to pray for him and the family.


NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the prayers. It's going to be a long night for all here even though we know it will be a day or two before we hear much. His mama is so upset and scared for him.
> Hugs I miss you all very much.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Started watching Broadchurch season 1 last night on netflix. Love it! Thanks for chatting about it here . Also watched an excellent movie last night starring Eddie Murphy called Mr. Church. Very different role for Murphy and it was a fabulous movie. Also a freebie on netflix. I highly recommend this movie.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, thanks so much for the link to the Messy Bun hat, I can't believe how quickly it knit up. I've finished it tonight. I just hope DIL will wear it.????
> 
> I just got this in my email so thought I'd share as everyone seems to be making these hats. Both are crocheted
> 
> http://blog.marymaxim.com/trend-messy-bun-pattern/#more-2059


 :sm02: It is a quick knit. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome lexiemae! I don't remember seeing you here before. We are a friendly bunch and love seeing new folks pop in and join our fun. Hope to see more of you!


lexiemae said:


> "Swedenme "
> 
> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK.
> 
> What yarn is is Sonja? it looks a bit like King Cole 'Smooth' ? I will look in my stash for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a precious picture of a precious little girl with her dolly.


KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Was chatting with DD/Hannah last night and she is due to graduate after next fall semester (Dec. 2017). Said she hopes to get another study abroad in. Looking at studies in Oxford, one in Tanzania, Australia, New Zealand, and South Africa. I'm pulling for their Oxford, Australia and New Zealand ones. She will be meeting with a career guidance counsellor this week too. I have no idea when she will be submitting applications for the study abroad programs or when she will hear from them. Also, I do hope she will then decide to go on for her masters degree while we can keep her on our insurance.



darowil said:


> Maryanne was saying they are expecting maximums of 2 later this week. Happy enough with the 11 they had/are having but 2 is getting rather chilly to be outside all day. Snow forecast- last year they didn't get much.
> there are 3 students there from the same University as Maryanne doing the same degree and none of them know each other! Another one from Australia. And a few from the US including a girl from Alaska though she is not at university there.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I really like that color combination Sonja.



Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Sue but I haven't got a clue what yarn it is apart from it dk ,I'm thinking of finishing it off in this colour , it will be about 2 inches round the bottom and about 1 inch round the sleeves and maybe find some buttons the same colour


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like you are having a great time- I enjoyed Panama- but probably little remains of what I saw. I do remember 6 door limousines- some thing we had never seen before.


I'm not going to get to read now or I will miss breakfast. DH is long gone. I think much of what you saw along the canal is still here? Hard to say but things are very old. The City of Knowledge where the students are is a transformation of the old military barracks into a place of learning and for the moment, music. I'm sure some things are different along the canal, like our hotel being here. The city itself would be quite different. When I get home I will post some photos of endless skyscrapers. Where was it your niece went? Seems I remember fabulous photos from ancient ruins over here somewhere.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is there a new season of Longmire or is it a repeat? I haven't seen a new season advertised
> 
> I'm sure you'll get your problem solved, you are such a good designer


I'm not sure--we are new to it, but I'll let you know if I find out.


----------



## pammie1234

Caitlyn is beautiful!


----------



## pammie1234

I have got to get Netflix! I loved Longmire when it was on cable. I guess I'll add that to my list of things to do today!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK


I'm sure it will look cute with contrasting color. It looks great already


----------



## Bonnie7591

sugarsugar said:


> So I gather he didnt want you to be there with him. I hope it all goes well for him. I hope he lets you drive him home though.


We will see, both him & DH are getting on my last nerve with this stuff????????


----------



## Grandmapaula

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the prayers. It's going to be a long night for all here even though we know it will be a day or two before we hear much. His mama is so upset and scared for him.
> Hugs I miss you all very much.


What a beautiful baby - saying lots of prayers. Good to hear from you and Jamie.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> I like the dark yarn- it makes a really good contrast. Interesting pattern.
> And I like yours better than the ones on Ravelry.


It was really hard to see on the brown needle tips & the only other tips I have that size are green so then the green would disappear ???? I wanted greens so it would match my winter coat
I thought it would be hard to do but it's actually quite easy to memorize the pattern


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


Cute! It must be a good show, she sure looks intent. The blanket looks great, just the right size


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Maryanne was saying they are expecting maximums of 2 later this week. Happy enough with the 11 they had/are having but 2 is getting rather chilly to be outside all day. Snow forecast- last year they didn't get much.
> there are 3 students there from the same University as Maryanne doing the same degree and none of them know each other! Another one from Australia. And a few from the US including a girl from Alaska though she is not at university there.


I imagine it's damp there also so the 2 will feel pretty cold to be out all day & not moving much(I would imagine). I wonder why they don't do these sessions in summer when the weather is better?


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Had never heard of blue ladybirds. So looked them up- see there are from the Eastern part so I guess not here (or if so I wouldn't have realsied that they were ladybirds- after all they are the wrong colour! Seems they were introduced to deal with diseases on citrus trees.


I wonder what they have wrecked, seems every time they introduce something to fix a problem they create a bigger one


----------



## Bonnie7591

I thought we were off to Saskatoon this morning but now DH says it's too cold to go, hasn't decided if he will go tomorrow either. ( do you recall I said he was getting on my last nerve????). I don't really like the idea of DS being so far away & alone, sometimes th stupidest things happen if no one is there to keep an eye on things- like when the porter unplugged DHs ventilator to take him for X-rays ???? After I talk to DS I will know if he can come home tomorrow, if no other way, I think I Can catch the bus down in the am & drive him home????


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought we were off to Saskatoon this morning but now DH says it's too cold to go, hasn't decided if he will go tomorrow either. ( do you recall I said he was getting on my last nerve????). I don't really like the idea of DS being so far away & alone, sometimes th stupidest things happen if no one is there to keep an eye on things- like when the porter unplugged DHs ventilator to take him for X-rays ???? After I talk to DS I will know if he can come home tomorrow, if no other way, I think I Can catch the bus down in the am & drive him home????


Oh my Bonnie. I can sure understand why you said he was getting on your last nerve when you are so concerned about your son. Yikes, they unplugged the ventilator. The porters neeed a lot more training for sure. Hope a few bells were ringing loudly. Sounds like you were right there to help. I would feel the same way you do about wanting to be there. Hope you get to go. It must really be cold for your DH to say that.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Last night I was reading the. Digest & there was a topic about Qiviut yarn & the crazy price. Mist places that sell it are "touristy" so jack up the price. I bought it from a place in Quebec, still expensive but not nuts- I think I paid $28 when I bought some. Anyway I was looking for the link to share last night & discovered they now have quite a few nice colors. I thought with our $$ being in the toilet some if you might like to splurge

http://cottagecraftangora.com/qiviut-blends/4535407224

It sure is beautiful stuff


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


Such a beautiful child and such a lovely photo with her new baby blanket. Nice photo Kate. I can feel the love coming through her little hand for her baby doll and blankie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I was reading the. Digest & there was a topic about Qiviut yarn & the crazy price. Mist places that sell it are "touristy" so jack up the price. I bought it from a place in Quebec, still expensive but not nuts- I think I paid $28 when I bought some. Anyway I was looking for the link to share last night & discovered they now have quite a few nice colors. I thought with our $$ being in the toilet some if you might like to splurge
> 
> http://cottagecraftangora.com/qiviut-blends/4535407224
> 
> It sure is beautiful stuff


I'm bookmarking this link. Gorgeous and looks so soft.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I have got to get Netflix! I loved Longmire when it was on cable. I guess I'll add that to my list of things to do today!


I have Netflix and Amazon Prime for movies and series. Works great for me. Hope you like it. It is worth the money.


----------



## pammie1234

I know what you mean about the Qiviut yarn. When I went to Alaska, I paid $85 for a blend. It was mostly Qiviut, but the most I've ever paid for yarn. I still haven't made the scarf! I only got 1 skein, so it will be a small scarf.


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie, I'm so sorry that you didn't get to go see your DS. Hopefully, he will have good news for you and will be home tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> Bonnie, I'm so sorry that you didn't get to go see your DS. Hopefully, he will have good news for you and will be home tomorrow.


Thanks, I'm sure he will be fine but you know how it is.

I've been off reading about blue ladybirds, didn't have a clue what that was. Here we call them ladybugs, I thought I was looking up some kind of bird???? I didn't know there were blue ones, they're kind of pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK


LOL! That's so cute though, a different color should work fine.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> At the moment Elizabeth is very good- rarely touches things she shouldn't and stops as soon as she is told no. Seems to know what is OK for her to play with and what not.
> She calls me when she can't see me!- can't quite work what she says but is some variation of Grandma- something like n-ma. Disappear and this slightly raised voice calling n-ma. Thought she was doing it Saturday when she got left in the bedroom with Granddad and at times today. But when she called and I just said What Elizabeth without even thinking I realized that she is without a doubt. She is changing every day virtually. Hadn't expected such rapid change at this age. Starting to use language more and more. Understanding a huge amount of what is said to her and responding. Long way behind her Mum though with her speech, though understanding maybe not.
> 
> So I think at the moment that Alice is more of a problem than my human baby. Are puppies always like this? Know very little about them as we only ever had one who we had to give away. He used to go fishing in the neighbours fishpond! And Mum just had no time to train him, Dad was out most of the time at work and none of us were old enough to do it.
> 
> Maybe in 12 months with Alice growing up and Elizabeth hitting 2 it might be a different matter!


Depends on the dog and some breeds tend to be mouthier than others, none of my current dogs have eaten anything they shouldn't, Marla's dog has eaten the edge off of 3 comforters and a library book, and a few other things. :sm16:

It's amazing how quickly she's maturing, but it seems that once they are mobile they go from baby to toddler to child with rapid speed.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


She's such a cute little girl, she's growing up so fast too, those little cheeks are adorable.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Maybe you need a non-thinking project just so you can talk to David.


LOL! It really wasn't a hard pattern, I just kept knitting my purls and purling my knits, but I got it, I got 3 rows on the heel done.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Sue but I haven't got a clue what yarn it is apart from it dk ,I'm thinking of finishing it off in this colour , it will be about 2 inches round the bottom and about 1 inch round the sleeves and maybe find some buttons the same colour


Oh that will work lovely.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, enjoying your travels vicariously.
Bonnie, hoping all works out for your son and you can see him tomorrow. I would want to be there also.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure he will be fine but you know how it is.
> 
> I've been off reading about blue ladybirds, didn't have a clue what that was. Here we call them ladybugs, I thought I was looking up some kind of bird???? I didn't know there were blue ones, they're kind of pretty.


I thought the same thing but eventually realized it is what we call ladybugs. I like ladybirds better even if they are bugs. So nice to learn different ways of calling things.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Was chatting with DD/Hannah last night and she is due to graduate after next fall semester (Dec. 2017). Said she hopes to get another study abroad in. Looking at studies in Oxford, one in Tanzania, Australia, New Zealand, and South Africa. I'm pulling for their Oxford, Australia and New Zealand ones. She will be meeting with a career guidance counsellor this week too. I have no idea when she will be submitting applications for the study abroad programs or when she will hear from them. Also, I do hope she will then decide to go on for her masters degree while we can keep her on our insurance.


That's great, getting in some more over seas study is a great idea, getting her masters while at home is a great idea too. What is her degree in, I have forgotten?


----------



## Cashmeregma

I missed breakfast so I am down here having lunch. They don't speak English so I'm managing to communicate with my very limited Spanish. Studying in the room to remember and learn more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, getting in some more over seas study is a great idea, getting her masters while at home is a great idea too. What is her degree in, I have forgotten?


Gwen, how exciting for Hanna. She can't go wrong with any of those choices. The travel in itself is such an education. I don't have a college degree but I consider my traveling an education, but how amazing that she can combine both. What a special young lady. You must be so proud. What is she interested in doing for a living when she is all done with her education, not that we ever stop learning.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

darowil said:


> Well done on finishing the first pair. Can they be used around hte house? Enjoy seeing the 'proper' pair come together.


Actually, they are comfortable enough to wear anywhere. Have them on now. They are quite warm, so happy feet!


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, enjoying your travels vicariously.
> Bonnie, hoping all works out for your son and you can see him tomorrow. I would want to be there also.


Thanks Joy. It really is fun. I wish I could post more photos but, oh wait. If I am posting photos online, that isn't really by phone. Maybe I can post some more......hmmmmmm. Let's see. I was thinking I am limited but that might just be if I send it by phone text and not while online. Here is a rainbow across the canal at the time of the formal opening of the festival with the press. Perfect. I am so happy for the man heading this up as he is doing such amazing work to help the young people in Panama and throughout Central America. They made the headlines of the paper today and a big section of the paper. YAY! I am so inspired by him and his wife. She is a music therapist and is also playing at the festival.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought we were off to Saskatoon this morning but now DH says it's too cold to go, hasn't decided if he will go tomorrow either. ( do you recall I said he was getting on my last nerve????). I don't really like the idea of DS being so far away & alone, sometimes th stupidest things happen if no one is there to keep an eye on things- like when the porter unplugged DHs ventilator to take him for X-rays ???? After I talk to DS I will know if he can come home tomorrow, if no other way, I think I Can catch the bus down in the am & drive him home????


Oh dear, I can see why they're driving you crazy, guys just don't have a clue. 
I hope that either way, all goes well with his biopsy and you are able to get there easily to drive him home.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I missed breakfast so I am down here having lunch. They don't speak English so I'm managing to communicate with my very limited Spanish. Studying in the room to remember and learn more.


You're amazing Daralene! :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, love the rainbow! Maya and I saw one on our walk yesterday. Won't get to walk today. Winds are fierce. They closed Hwy 395, main corridor north/south on eastern side of Sierras, last night from about Ridgecrest to Bishop, 150 miles, due to winds.


----------



## pammie1234

We have had a lot of wind also. It does make things seem cooler. However, today is sunny and beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Joy. It really is fun. I wish I could post more photos but, oh wait. If I am posting photos online, that isn't really by phone. Maybe I can post some more......hmmmmmm. Let's see. I was thinking I am limited but that might just be if I send it by phone text and not while online. Here is a rainbow across the canal at the time of the formal opening of the festival with the press. Perfect. I am so happy for the man heading this up as he is doing such amazing work to help the young people in Panama and throughout Central America. They made the headlines of the paper today and a big section of the paper. YAY! I am so inspired by him and his wife. She is a music therapist and is also playing at the festival.


That is lovely to see :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> You're amazing Daralene! :sm24:


Yay, I did it and managed to tell them all to have a nice day. Mind you, some of it was improvised, but we got through with lots of smiles and I'm full and have a huge bottle of water to take back to the room. It is so easy to slip up and get ice or put your toothbrush in the water to rinse.

The people I've met are all so sweet and kind but I know I'm not venturing out alone. It says the police can pull you over at any time, driving or walking and are very corrupt and may want a bribe. I will stay with the wonderful and beautiful people I know and in the hotel room. Such a shame, but it is such an amazing experience just being with the people at the hotel and activities I will attend. I will see how I do at the reception tonight as I have trouble standing for long periods of time with my ankle. I managed to get blisters from all the walking in the airports. LOL. Hmmm, maybe I can put make-up on my toes :sm23:

This is really inspiring me to get back into learning Spanish so I can speak with the people more. The musicians all speak English but the people working and serving don't. At least I can be polite and they know I am making an effort in their language.

I'm going to look up how long the Canal is. The country is not that wide on the map and the Canal is about in the middle of the country. Ok, it is 48 miles long or 77km, connecting the Atlantic with the Pacific. On the map it looks like the Caribbean. I suppose it depends on the map as one says Atlantic and the other says Caribbean.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay, I did it and managed to tell them all to have a nice day. Mind you, some of it was improvised, but we got through with lots of smiles and I'm full and have a huge bottle of water to take back to the room. It is so easy to slip up and get ice or put your toothbrush in the water to rinse.
> 
> The people I've met are all so sweet and kind but I know I'm not venturing out alone. It says the police can pull you over at any time, driving or walking and are very corrupt and may want a bribe. I will stay with the wonderful and beautiful people I know and in the hotel room. Such a shame, but it is such an amazing experience just being with the people at the hotel and activities I will attend. I will see how I do at the reception tonight as I have trouble standing for long periods of time with my ankle. I managed to get blisters from all the walking in the airports. LOL. Hmmm, maybe I can put make-up on my toes :sm23:


Brilliantly done


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> 5:20 am. ????
> 
> Runny nose....✔
> Uncontrollable sneezing. ..✔
> Sore throat...✔
> Achy sore muscles.....✔
> 
> General all over feeling of blah....✔
> 
> ???????????????????? I caught the crud.


Oh yuck! So sorry hope you feel better soon! Maybe you need some extra vitamin c to help boost your immune system.


----------



## Swedenme

budasha said:


> That is very pretty. Do you have a link to the pattern? Or is this your own creation?


It's called luna- poppy Liz and it was free on Ravelry but it now says it's not in stock


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Brilliantly done


Muchas gracias Normaedern. ????


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I finally recovered from that and today I've spent a good few hours in the hospital with husband , they are changing one of his tablets so he went for a check up , told middle son we won't be long as he was coming for a visit, husband proceeds to tell the doctor that he has been having problem with his breathing( which he didn't tell me ) so had more tests they are not happy with one of his lungs so he's had a chest X ray , she is going to ring me on Wednesday to see what they are going to do, plus we have to go once a week again for the next few weeks .


Sorry to hear this. Will send extra prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Was chatting with DD/Hannah last night and she is due to graduate after next fall semester (Dec. 2017). Said she hopes to get another study abroad in. Looking at studies in Oxford, one in Tanzania, Australia, New Zealand, and South Africa. I'm pulling for their Oxford, Australia and New Zealand ones. She will be meeting with a career guidance counsellor this week too. I have no idea when she will be submitting applications for the study abroad programs or when she will hear from them. Also, I do hope she will then decide to go on for her masters degree while we can keep her on our insurance.


Wouldn't that be great if she came here!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not going to get to read now or I will miss breakfast. DH is long gone. I think much of what you saw along the canal is still here? Hard to say but things are very old. The City of Knowledge where the students are is a transformation of the old military barracks into a place of learning and for the moment, music. I'm sure some things are different along the canal, like our hotel being here. The city itself would be quite different. When I get home I will post some photos of endless skyscrapers. Where was it your niece went? Seems I remember fabulous photos from ancient ruins over here somewhere.


I remember Lisa being at the Iguazu Falls on the border of Argentina and Brazil- the ruins I recall posting were mostly from Rome.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love the rainbow! Maya and I saw one on our walk yesterday. Won't get to walk today. Winds are fierce. They closed Hwy 395, main corridor north/south on eastern side of Sierras, last night from about Ridgecrest to Bishop, 150 miles, due to winds.


Thank you.

My those are some fierce winds. These extreme temperatures sure can cause some big storms, be they tornadoes, gales, or hurricanes. I see where lots of damage was done in Central America and I could tell as we flew over that there were strong winds. The temps here are perfect. Not cold is a nice start and not too hot. My son warned me that I could get really burned in a very short time this close to the equator. I'm still not Down Under, but Up and Over. Furthest south I have ever been though.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be great if she came here!?


It sure would! She seems like such a sweet girl and if she's like her mom, she has a heart of gold.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure he will be fine but you know how it is.
> 
> I've been off reading about blue ladybirds, didn't have a clue what that was. Here we call them ladybugs, I thought I was looking up some kind of bird???? I didn't know there were blue ones, they're kind of pretty.


I like all the Ladybirds I have seen- but I've never seen a black one!


----------



## pammie1234

I hope everyone is having a good day, and those that have been ill are on the road to recovery.

Mel, I hope you are well enough for Gage's birthday party tonight!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> The dinner went well. So hard thinking of it. If I don't focus on myself but on the other person, that helps a lot.


So glad you went and that it went well!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> It sure would! She seems like such a sweet girl and if she's like her mom, she has a heart of gold.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I really like that color combination Sonja.


Thank you Gwen I've just started it now


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Joy. It really is fun. I wish I could post more photos but, oh wait. If I am posting photos online, that isn't really by phone. Maybe I can post some more......hmmmmmm. Let's see. I was thinking I am limited but that might just be if I send it by phone text and not while online. Here is a rainbow across the canal at the time of the formal opening of the festival with the press. Perfect. I am so happy for the man heading this up as he is doing such amazing work to help the young people in Panama and throughout Central America. They made the headlines of the paper today and a big section of the paper. YAY! I am so inspired by him and his wife. She is a music therapist and is also playing at the festival.


How beautiful!!


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Hello everyone I need to ask a for prayers for my Great Grandson, he has been taken to the Cape fear Valley children's hospital in Fayetteville, NC. They are not sure but think he has fluid on his brain. He is not even a month old. His name is Nathaniel Grardener.
> I miss you guys a lot. Hugs and Love to all.


Absolutely sending prayers for little Nathanial! And for all of you as you wait for news. Miss you, too! Hope you can stop by once in a while, and that everything else is going well.


----------



## tami_ohio

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone I know it's been awhile. I am asking a huge favor if everyone could keep my baby great nephew in their thoughts and prayers that would be awesome. He is currently at a children's hospital in NC, they think he has fluid on his brain. My niece is just a young mother and it would mean a lot he was born on December 16 he's amazing sweetheart such a wonderful baby thank you greatly


Sending prayers PJ. He was born on my dads birthday, so he has someone in heaven to watch over him here and send him strength.


----------



## tami_ohio

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> My sister says a big thank you. Mom gives a big hello back


Missing you!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me Bonnie. Keeping DS in prayer and also you.


Ditto from me Bonnie


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay, I did it and managed to tell them all to have a nice day. Mind you, some of it was improvised, but we got through with lots of smiles and I'm full and have a huge bottle of water to take back to the room. It is so easy to slip up and get ice or put your toothbrush in the water to rinse.
> 
> The people I've met are all so sweet and kind but I know I'm not venturing out alone. It says the police can pull you over at any time, driving or walking and are very corrupt and may want a bribe. I will stay with the wonderful and beautiful people I know and in the hotel room. Such a shame, but it is such an amazing experience just being with the people at the hotel and activities I will attend. I will see how I do at the reception tonight as I have trouble standing for long periods of time with my ankle. I managed to get blisters from all the walking in the airports. LOL. Hmmm, maybe I can put make-up on my toes :sm23:
> 
> This is really inspiring me to get back into learning Spanish so I can speak with the people more. The musicians all speak English but the people working and serving don't. At least I can be polite and they know I am making an effort in their language.
> 
> I'm going to look up how long the Canal is. The country is not that wide on the map and the Canal is about in the middle of the country. Ok, it is 48 miles long or 77km, connecting the Atlantic with the Pacific. On the map it looks like the Caribbean. I suppose it depends on the map as one says Atlantic and the other says Caribbean.


It's too bad that you can't really venture out alone, but great that the hotel and staff and the people associated with the Jazz Festival are all wonderful. 
I think if you ever decided you want another career, you could tutor students in Geography and History, or as a travel agent/advisor. :sm24:

It is always received well when people try to communicate in the language of the land, and the people are more likely to go out of their way to help and try to understand what it is that you are trying to say/express I think.


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> My BIL got pneumonia after he performed DD's wedding, and today DS called to say that his x-ray last week still shows a spot on his lung. Hopefully it will not be anything serious, but please add him to your prayers. His name is Jack. They are the ones that adopted two of their grandsons, ages 3 and 4. We need him around for a long time!


Sending up prayers for Jack.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Tonight a big group of all of us had dinner along the canal near the Pacific Ocean and the restaurant was attached to a McDonalds with half the sign not lit up. The parking lot a mess, but I trusted it would be good and it was amazing. The chef, an Italian who sings beautifully, has cooked for the President of Panama, Fidel Castro, Yassir Arafat, and many other famous people. I must say, it was the best Italian food I have ever had. It is also Martyrs Day, all the flags are half mast. I researched why and found it was the day the high school students were killed for protesting the US Panama Canal. They were killed right by where we were eating. A moment in Panamanian history that I have learned about. In spite of this sad date, we all had a fantastic time applauding the chef for his creations and for his singing, which really was quite magnificent. What a special day. I'm so glad I overcame my fear of coming!


If you want/need more data, all you need to do is contact your wireless provider and have them increase it for a month, then contact them again to lower it again when you no longer need it. Still costs more but not as much as paying overage fees.


----------



## tami_ohio

lexiemae said:


> "Swedenme "
> 
> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK.
> 
> What yarn is is Sonja? it looks a bit like King Cole 'Smooth' ? I will look in my stash for you.


Lexiemae, I don't think I've seen you here st the tea party, so would like to welcome you! Hope you join us often.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


Awe! Such a cutie!


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


How sweet!


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Sue but I haven't got a clue what yarn it is apart from it dk ,I'm thinking of finishing it off in this colour , it will be about 2 inches round the bottom and about 1 inch round the sleeves and maybe find some buttons the same colour


Those two colours go well together.


----------



## tami_ohio

All caught up. Page 70. Sending prayers for all in need.


----------



## tami_ohio

tami_ohio said:


> All caught up. Page 70. Sending prayers for all in need.


Thought I would share our sunrise with you. A bit of cloud cover but it was beautiful. I went to look again, and this is what we saw! A cloud cross in the the light!


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I was reading the. Digest & there was a topic about Qiviut yarn & the crazy price. Mist places that sell it are "touristy" so jack up the price. I bought it from a place in Quebec, still expensive but not nuts- I think I paid $28 when I bought some. Anyway I was looking for the link to share last night & discovered they now have quite a few nice colors. I thought with our $$ being in the toilet some if you might like to splurge
> 
> http://cottagecraftangora.com/qiviut-blends/4535407224
> 
> It sure is beautiful stuff


Gorgeous yarn!!


----------



## angelam

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunrise with you. A bit of cloud cover but it was beautiful. I went to look again, and this is what we saw! A cloud cross in the the light!


What a beautiful sky. I love cloud pictures.


----------



## tami_ohio

angelam said:


> What a beautiful sky. I love cloud pictures.


Sunrises have been gorgeous!

Update on cousin Faith. Just got a text from her. Diagnosis is Chroens. She is doing better. Text came directly from her. So thankful. Thank you all for the prayers.

Now Arriana has a double ear infection and bronchitis. Ugg. Glad I'm not home or would end up with the bronchitis from her cause you know I would be snuggling her!


----------



## Normaedern

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunrise with you. A bit of cloud cover but it was beautiful. I went to look again, and this is what we saw! A cloud cross in the the light!


That is stunning!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> It's too bad that you can't really venture out alone, but great that the hotel and staff and the people associated with the Jazz Festival are all wonderful.
> I think if you ever decided you want another career, you could tutor students in Geography and History, or as a travel agent/advisor. :sm24:
> 
> It is always received well when people try to communicate in the language of the land, and the people are more likely to go out of their way to help and try to understand what it is that you are trying to say/express I think.


That would be fun. Just one more ship photo. Sorry, but wanted to show how big they are. I think this one shows more. I am on the 5th floor and shot straight out the window. It takes a long time for them to get down the 85 ft or up, depending on the direction they are going. On the Atlantic side it is only 35 ft. There is another one the same size entering the locks now. The thing I liked about living on The Rhine was the ships put the flag of the country they were from on the ship. It was fun to watch them all but no ocean ships like the canal as it wasn't deep enough. Barges and shallow cruise ships.


----------



## iamsam

little girl slippers - check them out. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-owl-mary-jane-slippers?omhide=true


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be fun. Just one more ship photo. Sorry, but wanted to show how big they are. I think this one shows more. I am on the 5th floor and shot straight out the window. It takes a long time for them to get down the 85 ft or up, depending on the direction they are going. On the Atlantic side it is only 35 ft. There is another one the same size entering the locks now. The thing I liked about living on The Rhine was the ships put the flag of the country they were from on the ship. It was fun to watch them all but no ocean ships like the canal as it wasn't deep enough. Barges and shallow cruise ships.


That is big! Great photo :sm24:


----------



## Fan

Daralene, This is my fathers warship The Leander travelling up the Culebra cut in the Panama Canal in 1937.
Enjoying your posts of your adventures very much.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> Sunrises have been gorgeous!
> 
> Update on cousin Faith. Just got a text from her. Diagnosis is Chroens. She is doing better. Text came directly from her. So thankful. Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Now Arriana has a double ear infection and bronchitis. Ugg. Glad I'm not home or would end up with the bronchitis from her cause you know I would be snuggling her!


Chrohns seems to be popping up everywhere. DGS is home from school--2nd day back with stomach flu ( on top of the respiratory flu)..not a fun welcome home. Demolition has started at her house so we'll have frequent house guests complete with flu germs. Glad I got the flu shot.


----------



## iamsam

anyone interested in a sox kal? kind of an interesting pattern although i can't figure out why they called it 'the cheshire cat sock pattern.' --- sam

http://biscotteyarns.com/products/the-cheshire-cat-sock-pattern


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, pretty sky. Healing energy for Arriana.
Leximae, welcome.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be fun. Just one more ship photo. Sorry, but wanted to show how big they are. I think this one shows more. I am on the 5th floor and shot straight out the window. It takes a long time for them to get down the 85 ft or up, depending on the direction they are going. On the Atlantic side it is only 35 ft. There is another one the same size entering the locks now. The thing I liked about living on The Rhine was the ships put the flag of the country they were from on the ship. It was fun to watch them all but no ocean ships like the canal as it wasn't deep enough. Barges and shallow cruise ships.


I'm always astounded to see those--like floating cities! We saw a couple off the coast of California when we were out there and they were gigantic.


----------



## Sorlenna

Beautiful photo, Tami.

Everyone in the rain/snow stay safe. These storms have been crazy lately--we got a lot of wind last night but today partly cloudy and mild, though we're supposed to get cold again on Friday.

I've decided to graph the rows to see where the problem lies with my writing (I've done the shawl once already, so I know I got through it somehow!). So far it's working out but I'm almost to the trouble spot, so we shall see.

Healing thoughts for all in need--folks in the motorcycle group have also had the crud (both kinds) lately. Some vicious bugs lurking out there and hope no one else gets it!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

thewren said:


> little girl slippers - check them out. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-owl-mary-jane-slippers?omhide=true


Very cute! Wish I knew a little girl to make these for.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

thewren said:


> anyone interested in a sox kal? kind of an interesting pattern although i can't figure out why they called it 'the cheshire cat sock pattern.' --- sam
> 
> http://biscotteyarns.com/products/the-cheshire-cat-sock-pattern


Those are very interesting, especially the idea of starting at the heel.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunrise with you. A bit of cloud cover but it was beautiful. I went to look again, and this is what we saw! A cloud cross in the the light!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be fun. Just one more ship photo. Sorry, but wanted to show how big they are. I think this one shows more. I am on the 5th floor and shot straight out the window. It takes a long time for them to get down the 85 ft or up, depending on the direction they are going. On the Atlantic side it is only 35 ft. There is another one the same size entering the locks now. The thing I liked about living on The Rhine was the ships put the flag of the country they were from on the ship. It was fun to watch them all but no ocean ships like the canal as it wasn't deep enough. Barges and shallow cruise ships.


They have to have made the locks considerably longer!


----------



## iamsam

i think this guy was after br - his wife died and he died shortly after - they said from a broken heart - he could barely function after she died. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Basil Rathbone?


----------



## iamsam

what a pretty sweater sonja - i'm for something with purple polka dots. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK


----------



## pammie1234

Awesome pictures! Fan, what a special picture for you.

I honestly was not super excited about going down the canal, but seeing the pics and hearing what everyone is saying, I really want to go. I'm guessing it will be in 2018. We already have trips for May and August. I am really enjoying the traveling!


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Sue but I haven't got a clue what yarn it is apart from it dk ,I'm thinking of finishing it off in this colour , it will be about 2 inches round the bottom and about 1 inch round the sleeves and maybe find some buttons the same colour


I think those colours look good together.


----------



## iamsam

how do you get the ends woven in with such fine yarn? --- sam



darowil said:


> The stitch with the stripes running up the sock are two different colours (one a solid the other not)- Mosaic stitch. Done using knit and slip stitches so only ever work one colour on a row. All the other sections the yarn does all the colour changes (well clearly were the line is straight I have used a different colour so for example the heel uses 2 colours.)


----------



## Gweniepooh

She will have a double degree: International Affairs and Spanish.



Poledra65 said:


> That's great, getting in some more over seas study is a great idea, getting her masters while at home is a great idea too. What is her degree in, I have forgotten?


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party lexiemae - it is so good of you to stop for a cuppa and to offer to help sonja - we hope you might make this a regular stop whenever you are on line. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



lexiemae said:


> "Swedenme "
> 
> I'm back to living dangerously even knitting faster won't help this time . I thought I had another small ball of this yarn but no I don't, I'm not flogging so it's time for a plan B lm going to add another colour to the bottom and the bottom of the sleeves hopefully it will look OK.
> 
> What yarn is is Sonja? it looks a bit like King Cole 'Smooth' ? I will look in my stash for you.


----------



## iamsam

is that grandma beside her? beautiful child kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm really not sure what she wants to do and I don't thinks she is focused exactly on what yet. Did mention doing an internship at an embassy in Washington DC possibly but who knows. Hopefully the career counsellor will help guide her. I do know that with her specific degrees she will have a lot of choices. (International Affairs and Spanish; double degree)


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, how exciting for Hanna. She can't go wrong with any of those choices. The travel in itself is such an education. I don't have a college degree but I consider my traveling an education, but how amazing that she can combine both. What a special young lady. You must be so proud. What is she interested in doing for a living when she is all done with her education, not that we ever stop learning.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Sunrises have been gorgeous!
> 
> Update on cousin Faith. Just got a text from her. Diagnosis is Chroens. She is doing better. Text came directly from her. So thankful. Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Now Arriana has a double ear infection and bronchitis. Ugg. Glad I'm not home or would end up with the bronchitis from her cause you know I would be snuggling her!


Sorry to hear that Adrian a is poorly Tami I hope she gets better soon , you will have to send her some virtual hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think so too! She said she's always wanted to visit Australia and NZ but who knows. She did say those would cost more.



Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be great if she came here!?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awwww....that is so sweet of you to say Daralene. I am very proud of her.



Cashmeregma said:


> It sure would! She seems like such a sweet girl and if she's like her mom, she has a heart of gold.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> what a pretty sweater sonja - i'm for something with purple polka dots. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> I think those look good together.


I've finished the bottom and I m happy with how the 2 colours look so I'll finish the sleeves


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the url bonnie - i trying to figure out what Christmas present i could knit with some of that. i was thinking a cowl or infinity scarf - not how to figure out how much yarn i need. maybe i need to find a pattern. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I was reading the. Digest & there was a topic about Qiviut yarn & the crazy price. Mist places that sell it are "touristy" so jack up the price. I bought it from a place in Quebec, still expensive but not nuts- I think I paid $28 when I bought some. Anyway I was looking for the link to share last night & discovered they now have quite a few nice colors. I thought with our $$ being in the toilet some if you might like to splurge
> 
> http://cottagecraftangora.com/qiviut-blends/4535407224
> 
> It sure is beautiful stuff


----------



## KateB

Happy Birthday Gage!


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be fun. Just one more ship photo. Sorry, but wanted to show how big they are. I think this one shows more. I am on the 5th floor and shot straight out the window. It takes a long time for them to get down the 85 ft or up, depending on the direction they are going. On the Atlantic side it is only 35 ft. There is another one the same size entering the locks now. The thing I liked about living on The Rhine was the ships put the flag of the country they were from on the ship. It was fun to watch them all but no ocean ships like the canal as it wasn't deep enough. Barges and shallow cruise ships.


Great photo Daralene. It looks like it's parked just over the hedge in the next field.


----------



## iamsam

ladybugs - the bane of my existence when they get in the house - and boy do they stink when you squash them. they are as bad as the elderwood bugs we get. i should have a pet bird to let loose when they get in the house. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure he will be fine but you know how it is.
> 
> I've been off reading about blue ladybirds, didn't have a clue what that was. Here we call them ladybugs, I thought I was looking up some kind of bird???? I didn't know there were blue ones, they're kind of pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up here. Knitted all day while binge watching season 1 of Broadchurch. Wow, what a twist it took....(the show not the knitting). I know several have said they into season 2 but I may give it a try. Am on the decrease rows finally of the child mermaid blanket. Going to take a break now and get some supper. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm really not sure what she wants to do and I don't thinks she is focused exactly on what yet myself. Did mention doing an internship at an embassy in Washington DC possibly but who knows. Hopefully the career counsellor will help guide her. I do know that with her specific degrees she will have a lot of choices. (International Affairs and Spanish; double degree)


I don't know about anywhere else but every careers supervisor my sons had were useless , oldest son went into see one told her he wanted to be a teacher and she advised him to become an accountant , when he was talking to his friends they all got the same advice and information , middle son went to see his asking for advice on different careers and was told to come back when he had decided on what he wanted to do when I asked youngest son about his careers advisor his exact words were He's bloody useless . 
Hope Hannah has more luck and gets all the help and advice she needs


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> She will have a double degree: International Affairs and Spanish.


So what kind if job will she get with that? Something with government?


----------



## iamsam

i best not forget here - i wanted to wish gage a HAPPY BIRTHDAY for northwest ohio. hope everyone made it and had a good time. --- sam


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> is that grandma beside her? beautiful child kate. --- sam


Nope, Grandpa!


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> ladybugs - the bane of my existence when they get in the house - and boy do they stink when you squash them. they are as bad as the elderwood bugs we get. i should have a pet bird to let loose when they get in the house. --- sam


Apparently they have some kind of acid in them so if you squash them on furniture they can damage or mark the furniture . I think ladybirds are cute Sam they are a sign of hot summer days could never squash them although I did get rid of the black one quick flash


----------



## pammie1234

Gwen, so excited for Hannah. Mary Beth was not as adventurous, which was probably good as I would have a hard time with her going by herself. She will finish her Masters in December. I know she will be glad as she thinks it is harder working and going to school. Thankfully, no children. That would make it even more difficult.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be fun. Just one more ship photo. Sorry, but wanted to show how big they are. I think this one shows more. I am on the 5th floor and shot straight out the window. It takes a long time for them to get down the 85 ft or up, depending on the direction they are going. On the Atlantic side it is only 35 ft. There is another one the same size entering the locks now. The thing I liked about living on The Rhine was the ships put the flag of the country they were from on the ship. It was fun to watch them all but no ocean ships like the canal as it wasn't deep enough. Barges and shallow cruise ships.


Pretty. We always enjoy watching the ships in the locks when we are somewhere there are locks.


----------



## iamsam

the kap will be in june this year and we are hoping to see you then. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Awesome pictures! Fan, what a special picture for you.
> 
> I honestly was not super excited about going down the canal, but seeing the pics and hearing what everyone is saying, I really want to go. I'm guessing it will be in 2018. We already have trips for May and August. I am really enjoying the traveling!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Great start to the day, not. My car also off the road, looks like alternator has died. Glad I am now living very close to almost everything, including good public transport. Must get bikes back to rideable condition as they will be my main transport for a while.


----------



## iamsam

i was thinking outside the box. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Chrohns seems to be popping up everywhere. DGS is home from school--2nd day back with stomach flu ( on top of the respiratory flu)..not a fun welcome home. Demolition has started at her house so we'll have frequent house guests complete with flu germs. Glad I got the flu shot.


Sorry DGS is sick. Hope you don't get it and the remodeling from the leak is finished soon.


----------



## iamsam

i don't squash them outside - only inside. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Apparently they have some kind of acid in them so if you squash them on furniture they can damage or mark the furniture . I think ladybirds are cute Sam they are a sign of hot summer days could never squash them although I did get rid of the black one quick flash


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, pretty sky. Healing energy for Arriana.
> Leximae, welcome.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that Adrian a is poorly Tami I hope she gets better soon , you will have to send her some virtual hugs


Thank you. She is getting lots of snuggles from mom that I sent. Told Amber to give her snuggles from me and got sent a text with a photo of the 2 of them with Arriana snuggles down on Amber's shoulder. It said " I think I have them covered!"


----------



## sassafras123

Took me all morning, low energy, but got kitchen mopped, living room waxed and clutter taken care of.


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> Great start to the day, not. My car also off the road, looks like alternator has died. Glad I am now living very close to almost everything, including good public transport. Must get bikes back to rideable condition as they will be my main transport for a while.


Better the alternator than in the ditch.but still not good.


----------



## iamsam

i have six rows to frog on my sweater so guess i should get busy. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

you did more than i do on a good day. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Took me all morning, low energy, but got kitchen mopped, living room waxed and clutter taken care of.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I think part of the problem could be that the computer is getting geriatric- but that will take longer to save up and replace- I can take the photos, just can't download them.


That could be a problem with a new camera as well if it is the old computer that is the problem. And I suspect that with computers at the prices they can be got over here you wouldn't be looking at much more for a basic computer than for a camera. And the phone should then download to the new computer. And you will always have your phone with you to take photos while you may not have your camera.


----------



## sassafras123

thewren said:


> you did more than i do on a good day. --- sam


Thank you Sam. I know a lot of how I'm feeling has to do with winds and low atmospheric pressure, both of which exacerbate FM, I just get discouraged as I feel I haven't felt normal energy since before holidays. Thank you for letting me get that off chest! I'm really fine, cuddled with Maya on bed.


----------



## Fan

I had to hop into the frog pond yesterday,???? I am busy knitting a black bolero and had to cast on 34 stitches on alternate stocking stitch rows, and managed to make unwanted holes in process. Fixed it and looks much better now. ????


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Was chatting with DD/Hannah last night and she is due to graduate after next fall semester (Dec. 2017). Said she hopes to get another study abroad in. Looking at studies in Oxford, one in Tanzania, Australia, New Zealand, and South Africa. I'm pulling for their Oxford, Australia and New Zealand ones. She will be meeting with a career guidance counsellor this week too. I have no idea when she will be submitting applications for the study abroad programs or when she will hear from them. Also, I do hope she will then decide to go on for her masters degree while we can keep her on our insurance.


I would think Oxford would be a great place to get into. But if Australia she is almost certain to be near a KTPer as the main universities are in the major cities.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Tami, great photo, sorry Arianna is sick

Daralene, great pictures, you're having quite an adventure. A couple from here took a cruise through there & he said it was the best trip ever, so interesting to see how it works.

Fan, great that you have such an interesting photo from your Dad.

Sonja, I think the sweater will look great in that color combo.

DS texted me just after lunch, procedure done & he was pretty sore. Due to a flu outbreak, no visitors are allowed in. My friend is going to Saskatoon tomorrow so I could go with her if I knew if he will be discharged & drive him home but he didn't know what was happening last time he texted. I'm worried if the flu is so bad & he's on the immune suppression he will catch something there????


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder what they have wrecked, seems every time they introduce something to fix a problem they create a bigger one


Well Julie didn't seem to think they are causing any problem. And none reported in the small amount of reading I've done. And it was late 1800 and 1905 if I remember rightly so if they were going to be a menace then they would have been by now.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> ladybugs - the bane of my existence when they get in the house - and boy do they stink when you squash them. they are as bad as the elderwood bugs we get. i should have a pet bird to let loose when they get in the house. --- sam


I don't think I've ever seen one in the house, not too many here


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought we were off to Saskatoon this morning but now DH says it's too cold to go, hasn't decided if he will go tomorrow either. ( do you recall I said he was getting on my last nerve????). I don't really like the idea of DS being so far away & alone, sometimes th stupidest things happen if no one is there to keep an eye on things- like when the porter unplugged DHs ventilator to take him for X-rays ???? After I talk to DS I will know if he can come home tomorrow, if no other way, I think I Can catch the bus down in the am & drive him home????


I was going to say what was the porter thinking- but decided he clearly wasn't. Surely anyone picking up a patient in ICU would check first what to do? 
Maybe you need to run away for awhile and leave them both to muddle through alone!
With DS the most likely time for something to go wrong is during the biopsy and you likely wouldn't be there anyway. And then to have someone else to listen to the results- and that is not likely to be while he is in I would think. But do know why you want to be there


----------



## Bonnie7591

busyworkerbee said:


> Great start to the day, not. My car also off the road, looks like alternator has died. Glad I am now living very close to almost everything, including good public transport. Must get bikes back to rideable condition as they will be my main transport for a while.


Not good, hope it isn't a big expense but good you have transit close


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I was reading the. Digest & there was a topic about Qiviut yarn & the crazy price. Mist places that sell it are "touristy" so jack up the price. I bought it from a place in Quebec, still expensive but not nuts- I think I paid $28 when I bought some. Anyway I was looking for the link to share last night & discovered they now have quite a few nice colors. I thought with our $$ being in the toilet some if you might like to splurge
> 
> http://cottagecraftangora.com/qiviut-blends/4535407224
> 
> It sure is beautiful stuff


Prompted me to look at your dollar compared to ours. Very similar. 1 AUD is .97 Canadian.
So now is the time for those south of you to buy from Canada or here. New Zealand even better for US (likely worse for them though). $20 NZ is only around $14 US. $15 Canada and somewhere in between for us.
For the UK around 12 pounds from us and Canada and 11.5 from NZ.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> I was going to say what was the porter thinking- but decided he clearly wasn't. Surely anyone picking up a patient in ICU would check first what to do?
> Maybe you need to run away for awhile and leave them both to muddle through alone!
> With DS the most likely time for something to go wrong is during the biopsy and you likely wouldn't be there anyway. And then to have someone else to listen to the results- and that is not likely to be while he is in I would think. But do know why you want to be there


The porter was obviously not very bright, even tried to argue with me, I almost was ready to throw him out of the room, yelled for a nurse & she set the fool straight????

Just got off the phone with DS, it's -30, -40 with the wind chill & dark, it's 6pm & they have just discharged him???? He says he feels fine now & has had no drugs to bother his driving so is coming home. Apparently the doctor decided he's more at risk there as there are 8 people on that ward with severe flu & are worried with his suppressed immunity. They have given him some anti virals. He was originally told 2 weeks for results.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> I don't know about anywhere else but every careers supervisor my sons had were useless , oldest son went into see one told her he wanted to be a teacher and she advised him to become an accountant , when he was talking to his friends they all got the same advice and information , middle son went to see his asking for advice on different careers and was told to come back when he had decided on what he wanted to do when I asked youngest son about his careers advisor his exact words were He's bloody useless .
> Hope Hannah has more luck and gets all the help and advice she needs


My feelings exactly on career counselors and they're even worse when it comes to scheduling.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure he will be fine but you know how it is.
> 
> I've been off reading about blue ladybirds, didn't have a clue what that was. Here we call them ladybugs, I thought I was looking up some kind of bird???? I didn't know there were blue ones, they're kind of pretty.


They seem to be being called ladybugs more here as well. 
But actually they are neither birds or bugs but beetles. So both names are wrong.
And according to an article I looked at bugs are not beetles. Ladybirds lack certain essential criteria to make them bugs!
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2015/04/ladybugs-called/ 
Also says why they are LADY birds/bugs.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It really wasn't a hard pattern, I just kept knitting my purls and purling my knits, but I got it, I got 3 rows on the heel done.


Don't you feel stupid when keep doing something simple wrong? And I have found that with my heels when I go wrong I am beter pulling the whole thing out rather than trying to pick up all the wraps as I go. They do like to disappear if given half a chance


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> ladybugs - the bane of my existence when they get in the house - and boy do they stink when you squash them. they are as bad as the elderwood bugs we get. i should have a pet bird to let loose when they get in the house. --- sam


Those are probably the Japanese ones that were brought here (I forget why). Our native ladybugs don't come into the house--and I remember one year they were so thick we had to vacuum them out of the corners of the ceilings with the ShopVac! Ugh.


----------



## Fan

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great photo, sorry Arianna is sick
> 
> Daralene, great pictures, you're having quite an adventure. A couple from here took a cruise through there & he said it was the best trip ever, so interesting to see how it works.
> 
> Fan, great that you have such an interesting photo from your Dad.
> 
> Sonja, I think the sweater will look great in that color combo.
> 
> DS texted me just after lunch, procedure done & he was pretty sore. Due to a flu outbreak, no visitors are allowed in. My friend is going to Saskatoon tomorrow so I could go with her if I knew if he will be discharged & drive him home but he didn't know what was happening last time he texted. I'm worried if the flu is so bad & he's on the immune suppression he will catch something there????


Yes It is great to have all the memorabilia, I have his photo album and other photos of his war experiences etc.
He wrote on the back of the one I posted of where it was so I knew Which is great. He's been gone 10 years, and would be interested to see the technology we use today.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunrise with you. A bit of cloud cover but it was beautiful. I went to look again, and this is what we saw! A cloud cross in the the light!


Wow that is stunning.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Don't you feel stupid when keep doing something simple wrong? And I have found that with my heels when I go wrong I am beter pulling the whole thing out rather than trying to pick up all the wraps as I go. They do like to disappear if given half a chance


The last time I did something with wraps, I ran a waste yarn through as I went so I could find them (as they show up again as a wonky spot if I miss one!).

I think I'm going to the frog pond with the shawl...at least 10 rows back, as I found another error during the charting (which still isn't done!).


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Sunrises have been gorgeous!
> 
> Update on cousin Faith. Just got a text from her. Diagnosis is Chroens. She is doing better. Text came directly from her. So thankful. Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Now Arriana has a double ear infection and bronchitis. Ugg. Glad I'm not home or would end up with the bronchitis from her cause you know I would be snuggling her!


Hopefully they can up with a treatment that works for Faith and that Arriana recovers quickly. At least littlies recover quickly.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> anyone interested in a sox kal? kind of an interesting pattern although i can't figure out why they called it 'the cheshire cat sock pattern.' --- sam
> 
> http://biscotteyarns.com/products/the-cheshire-cat-sock-pattern


Didn't take in the details when I saw it this morning-m but something to do with Alice in Wonderland at the time she designed the socks.
They start at the heel and work out. I have done a pair like that but not this pattern. And the ones I did were too small so I haven't worn them to see what they are like.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> If you want/need more data, all you need to do is contact your wireless provider and have them increase it for a month, then contact them again to lower it again when you no longer need it. Still costs more but not as much as paying overage fees.


That's what Marla and I do, up it and then just take it back down.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> how do you get the ends woven in with such fine yarn? --- sam


Fine yarn? I don't think I'm using fine till I go down to 2 ply/laceweight!
As to how- just the way I do with heavier yarns :sm02: 
Isn't that useful Sam? But it is just normal sock weight yarn (4 ply/fingering)


----------



## Poledra65

Well golly, I was caught up before I left to go to the gym and knit group. 
It was a nice day, got up to about 45f but then it got a bit windy this afternoon so a chill came on, but not too bad. 
The Elf Slippers are dry and they turned out great, I'll finish her sisters socks before I give them to her. I'm working on the heel of the 2nd sock so hopefully I'll get it finished tonight or tomorrow, depends on how fast I knit. 
Speaking of which, back to knitting and reading.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I don't know about anywhere else but every careers supervisor my sons had were useless , oldest son went into see one told her he wanted to be a teacher and she advised him to become an accountant , when he was talking to his friends they all got the same advice and information , middle son went to see his asking for advice on different careers and was told to come back when he had decided on what he wanted to do when I asked youngest son about his careers advisor his exact words were He's bloody useless .
> Hope Hannah has more luck and gets all the help and advice she needs


Sounds like a useful bit of advice. Once you have worked out what you have to see me about come back and I will help you work it out!


----------



## Gweniepooh

So do I! I know decades ago when I was at UGA, you could also take tests to see what areas you might be inclined to do well in. Who knows how accurate they were though. We shall see. I don't remember what day she has the appointment. I just hope whatever she ends up doing that she is happy and successful.



Swedenme said:


> I don't know about anywhere else but every careers supervisor my sons had were useless , oldest son went into see one told her he wanted to be a teacher and she advised him to become an accountant , when he was talking to his friends they all got the same advice and information , middle son went to see his asking for advice on different careers and was told to come back when he had decided on what he wanted to do when I asked youngest son about his careers advisor his exact words were He's bloody useless .
> Hope Hannah has more luck and gets all the help and advice she needs


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Great start to the day, not. My car also off the road, looks like alternator has died. Glad I am now living very close to almost everything, including good public transport. Must get bikes back to rideable condition as they will be my main transport for a while.


Oh no- looking on the bright side if you get the bike going it will help your general fitness. But does limit you all the same. Just as well you aren't doing markets at the moment.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Took me all morning, low energy, but got kitchen mopped, living room waxed and clutter taken care of.


I think I do well if I bother to wash the floor! And my only excuse usually is that I can't be bothered


----------



## Gweniepooh

Possibly, to quote a degree blurb "While a degree in International Relations does not lead to a specific career in the way that, accounting or engineering does, a major in International Relations, by emphasizing clarity in speech and writing, analytical skills and a detailed knowledge of world politics prepares students for careers in government, journalism, law, non-governmental organizations, international business, and teaching and research. Recent IR graduates currently work in all of these fields." 


Bonnie7591 said:


> So what kind if job will she get with that? Something with government?


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great photo, sorry Arianna is sick
> 
> Daralene, great pictures, you're having quite an adventure. A couple from here took a cruise through there & he said it was the best trip ever, so interesting to see how it works.
> 
> Fan, great that you have such an interesting photo from your Dad.
> 
> Sonja, I think the sweater will look great in that color combo.
> 
> DS texted me just after lunch, procedure done & he was pretty sore. Due to a flu outbreak, no visitors are allowed in. My friend is going to Saskatoon tomorrow so I could go with her if I knew if he will be discharged & drive him home but he didn't know what was happening last time he texted. I'm worried if the flu is so bad & he's on the immune suppression he will catch something there????


Is a concern with immune suppressants indeed. But at least you don't need feel the need to go and visit.
I see they discharged him becuase of the flu risk. And antivirals as well. So they have done the best they can for him. But a concern driving home in those conditions. Once I would have done it (assuming of course I was used to those driving conditions) but I wouldn't now.


----------



## tami_ohio

Finished my socks that I have been working on on the way out to Arizona. I have been taking pics of them with Matthew's yarn bowl as we crossed state lines as much as possible. Here they are finished with the view we have out our front window of the RV. I did the sole in purls instead of knits Really different than what I usually do!


----------



## Gweniepooh

She got into Oxford last year but opted to go to Spain instead. I'm usually kept in the dark until nearly the last minute so who knows.


darowil said:


> I would think Oxford would be a great place to get into. But if Australia she is almost certain to be near a KTPer as the main universities are in the major cities.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Finished my socks that I have been working on on the way out to Arizona. I have been taking pics of them with Matthew's yarn bowl as we crossed state lines as much as possible. Here they are finished with the view we have out our front window of the RV. I did the sole in purls instead of knits Really different than what I usually do!


They look good- I have done soles the same way once or twice. Suspect that for people with sensitive feet they may be a bit more comfortable.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> She got into Oxford last year but opted to go to Spain instead. I'm usually kept in the dark until nearly the last minute so who knows.


I remember that. If I had the option to go to Oxford I would have taken that for the name. But of course with a degree in Spanish going to Spain was also a logical thing to do. What better way to learn the language than live there for a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Safe travels for him as he heads home.


Bonnie7591 said:


> The porter was obviously not very bright, even tried to argue with me, I almost was ready to throw him out of the room, yelled for a nurse & she set the fool straight????
> 
> Just got off the phone with DS, it's -30, -40 with the wind chill & dark, it's 6pm & they have just discharged him???? He says he feels fine now & has had no drugs to bother his driving so is coming home. Apparently the doctor decided he's more at risk there as there are 8 people on that ward with severe flu & are worried with his suppressed immunity. They have given him some anti virals. He was originally told 2 weeks for results.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunrise with you. A bit of cloud cover but it was beautiful. I went to look again, and this is what we saw! A cloud cross in the the light!


Oh wow, that's a gorgeous sky!


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Sunrises have been gorgeous!
> 
> Update on cousin Faith. Just got a text from her. Diagnosis is Chroens. She is doing better. Text came directly from her. So thankful. Thank you all for the prayers.
> 
> Now Arriana has a double ear infection and bronchitis. Ugg. Glad I'm not home or would end up with the bronchitis from her cause you know I would be snuggling her!


Oh dear, poor thing, that's not fun, I sure hope that she's over it well before you get home.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Is a concern with immune suppressants indeed. But at least you don't need feel the need to go and visit.
> I see they discharged him becuase of the flu risk. And antivirals as well. So they have done the best they can for him. But a concern driving home in those conditions. Once I would have done it (assuming of course I was used to those driving conditions) but I wouldn't now.


Lol! Not when I have to go 2000 miles and back to freezing temperatures to do it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

So far the advisor she see for scheduling has been very good. Lucky in my opinion.


RookieRetiree said:


> My feelings exactly on career counselors and they're even worse when it comes to scheduling.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be fun. Just one more ship photo. Sorry, but wanted to show how big they are. I think this one shows more. I am on the 5th floor and shot straight out the window. It takes a long time for them to get down the 85 ft or up, depending on the direction they are going. On the Atlantic side it is only 35 ft. There is another one the same size entering the locks now. The thing I liked about living on The Rhine was the ships put the flag of the country they were from on the ship. It was fun to watch them all but no ocean ships like the canal as it wasn't deep enough. Barges and shallow cruise ships.


Loving the photos, you have a beautiful view. That's a huge ship. I'm really enjoying traveling vicariously through you. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Chrohns seems to be popping up everywhere. DGS is home from school--2nd day back with stomach flu ( on top of the respiratory flu)..not a fun welcome home. Demolition has started at her house so we'll have frequent house guests complete with flu germs. Glad I got the flu shot.


What a way to come home, he's got to feel just awful, hopefully he'll kick it quickly. 
Glad that they've got the demo underway, it will help them feel better, knowing that progress is being made.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nice looking socks Tami


tami_ohio said:


> Finished my socks that I have been working on on the way out to Arizona. I have been taking pics of them with Matthew's yarn bowl as we crossed state lines as much as possible. Here they are finished with the view we have out our front window of the RV. I did the sole in purls instead of knits Really different than what I usually do!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> She will have a double degree: International Affairs and Spanish.


Oh that's fantastic! She'll be able to do so many different things. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> I don't know about anywhere else but every careers supervisor my sons had were useless , oldest son went into see one told her he wanted to be a teacher and she advised him to become an accountant , when he was talking to his friends they all got the same advice and information , middle son went to see his asking for advice on different careers and was told to come back when he had decided on what he wanted to do when I asked youngest son about his careers advisor his exact words were He's bloody useless .
> Hope Hannah has more luck and gets all the help and advice she needs


Sounds like the counselors sure got good jobs, they don't do anything and collect a paycheck.


----------



## pacer

Matthew is back to art class tonight and had fun. Day one pictures. Also progress on the drawing. I am still tired but must keep going.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Great start to the day, not. My car also off the road, looks like alternator has died. Glad I am now living very close to almost everything, including good public transport. Must get bikes back to rideable condition as they will be my main transport for a while.


That's not good, it's good that it's summer and you can ride your bike and are close to most things, but hopefully you'll be able to get it fixed fairly soon, but depending on the car make and model, an alternator can be a pricey fix. Hopefully it's just a connections of some kind that can easily and inexpensively be fixed.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Took me all morning, low energy, but got kitchen mopped, living room waxed and clutter taken care of.


Sorry you're having low energy, that doesn't help with accomplishing anything and with the winds and weather not being able to get your walk with Maya in doesn't help you to feel any better.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you Sam. I know a lot of how I'm feeling has to do with winds and low atmospheric pressure, both of which exacerbate FM, I just get discouraged as I feel I haven't felt normal energy since before holidays. Thank you for letting me get that off chest! I'm really fine, cuddled with Maya on bed.


The pressure changes give me headaches, and I just want to close my eyes. Not as bad as yours with Fibro but I understand you frustration.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> The porter was obviously not very bright, even tried to argue with me, I almost was ready to throw him out of the room, yelled for a nurse & she set the fool straight????
> 
> Just got off the phone with DS, it's -30, -40 with the wind chill & dark, it's 6pm & they have just discharged him???? He says he feels fine now & has had no drugs to bother his driving so is coming home. Apparently the doctor decided he's more at risk there as there are 8 people on that ward with severe flu & are worried with his suppressed immunity. They have given him some anti virals. He was originally told 2 weeks for results.


Good that he's headed home, better to be home safe and sound than in hospital contracting flu for sure. Smart doc.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Prompted me to look at your dollar compared to ours. Very similar. 1 AUD is .97 Canadian.
> So now is the time for those south of you to buy from Canada or here. New Zealand even better for US (likely worse for them though). $20 NZ is only around $14 US. $15 Canada and somewhere in between for us.
> For the UK around 12 pounds from us and Canada and 11.5 from NZ.


David was talking that he'd thought about getting the "tackle box" or something like that that sends you different lures and such every month, I told him I want to join a yarn club, one out of Austrailia. lol But maybe now is a good time do that.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I thought I knew what I was doing...guess not as I'm somehow ending up with an extra stitch left over even though counting tels me I have the same number of squares on each side. Sigh. A-frogging I will go...


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie, glad DS discharged. Praying for safe travels and negative biopsy.


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, looks like my deset country. Love the socks.
Margaret, I know, id rather knit than do housework. But, there comes a time after several rainy days with Mayya going in and out dog door to desert soil backyard, when one wants to see color of kitchen floor. Teehee.


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie, please let us know when DS arrives. I'm glad the biopsy is done and that he is feeling well enough to drive.

Lovely socks, Tami! I'm not sure I could knit and ride in the RV, but that might be better than a car.

Mary, Matthew's work is beautiful! I'm glad he had a fun day!


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye, thank you. Im a touch snarky!????


----------



## sassafras123

Mary, love seeing Matthew progress as artist.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> We miss you too Caren , lots of prayers for you , your family and especially little Nathaniel


I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night. 
Thank you so much everyone. 
Love and Hugs Caren


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> Better the alternator than in the ditch.but still not good.


No, and since found out Toyota were sneaky and have put a fuse into the system which can prevent alternator charging battery if blown, so also need to check that.


----------



## sassafras123

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


Wonderful, Prayer Warriors are powerful.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> David was talking that he'd thought about getting the "tackle box" or something like that that sends you different lures and such every month, I told him I want to join a yarn club, one out of Austrailia. lol But maybe now is a good time do that.


Yes now is the time for sure. 
I get mine as a Christmas present. Actually this year doing one for Maryanne only- and I will go and choose my yarn each 2 months! So still get Melissa's yarn but my own choice of her lovely yarns. Must order it soon.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


What a relief to everyone indeed.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, looks like my deset country. Love the socks.
> Margaret, I know, id rather knit than do housework. But, there comes a time after several rainy days with Mayya going in and out dog door to desert soil backyard, when one wants to see color of kitchen floor. Teehee.


True- I don't have a dog to mess my floors up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, that is soooo cold. Glad he is getting out of there with the flu vases in there. Two weeks will seem forever while waiting for results, when normally it goes by so quickly. Thinking of you and will be glad to hear he is safely home.

Sassafrass, sorry the fm is playing up. Not surprising with the extreme weather.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Sue but I haven't got a clue what yarn it is apart from it dk ,I'm thinking of finishing it off in this colour , it will be about 2 inches round the bottom and about 1 inch round the sleeves and maybe find some buttons the same colour


Beautiful jumper and the colours are perfect.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this Sara Mae's Grandson? Love to the whole family.


Yes it is Sara-Mae's first grandson, my first grand baby. Thank you Love you too.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Don't you feel stupid when keep doing something simple wrong? And I have found that with my heels when I go wrong I am beter pulling the whole thing out rather than trying to pick up all the wraps as I go. They do like to disappear if given half a chance


And it's frustrating, I seem to have more problems with simple things than hard ones, but probably because I pay more attention to them. :sm16:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


She is getting so big and what a cutie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

This evening was amazing. This wasn't the Embassy dinner but put on by the Panama Canal for us. We were taken across the canal then up into a lovely building witH an open terrace and the locks were right there with a ship going through. We got to watch the water fill up as the boat went right beside us while we drank wine and had hors douerves. Got to speak with a young man whose life had been changed through this program. He will go back to his country now and pass on what he has learned. I have never seen Venus so bright. We all thought it was a plane until it stayed in that place way too long. I met such wonderful people, including the wife of the young man who founded this. She is also Panamanian but they met in Boston. Her mother, a Neurologist, was also there. I don't know for sure, but think she is retired now. She did some of her studies in the States. The weather was perfect, sorry for all those in freezing temps., but I will be back up there next week freezing with you. Hope you aren't too tired of the Canal photos, but just a few more from up close. Oops, I'll have to post them in a minute as they are on the phone.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> The last time I did something with wraps, I ran a waste yarn through as I went so I could find them (as they show up again as a wonky spot if I miss one!).
> 
> I think I'm going to the frog pond with the shawl...at least 10 rows back, as I found another error during the charting (which still isn't done!).


A lifeline is a good idea. 
Ugh, 10 rows sucks, hopefully you won't find anymore errors.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Finished my socks that I have been working on on the way out to Arizona. I have been taking pics of them with Matthew's yarn bowl as we crossed state lines as much as possible. Here they are finished with the view we have out our front window of the RV. I did the sole in purls instead of knits Really different than what I usually do!


Those are lovely, of course so is Matthews yarn bowl.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> The porter was obviously not very bright, even tried to argue with me, I almost was ready to throw him out of the room, yelled for a nurse & she set the fool straight????
> 
> Just got off the phone with DS, it's -30, -40 with the wind chill & dark, it's 6pm & they have just discharged him???? He says he feels fine now & has had no drugs to bother his driving so is coming home. Apparently the doctor decided he's more at risk there as there are 8 people on that ward with severe flu & are worried with his suppressed immunity. They have given him some anti virals. He was originally told 2 weeks for results.


Hoping he is safely home now Bonnie


----------



## Cashmeregma

Fan said:


> Daralene, This is my fathers warship The Leander travelling up the Culebra cut in the Panama Canal in 1937.
> Enjoying your posts of your adventures very much.


Wow amazing photo Fan. It is fun knowing people who either had relatives on the canal or actually went through it themselves, like Julie and perhaps Darowil.

Here is the close-up from the Canal this evening. You can see the front of the ship. The cargo on it was from Hamburg Germany. You can see part of the Lock nearest us with the water and the empty part.


----------



## pammie1234

Daralene, what a wonderful evening! I'm glad you enjoyed it and got to meet some awesome people.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, poor thing, that's not fun, I sure hope that she's over it well before you get home.


I hope she's over it by the beginning of April!


----------



## Fan

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow amazing photo Fan. It is fun knowing people who either had relatives on the canal or actually went through it themselves, like Julie and perhaps Darowil.
> 
> Here is the close-up from the Canal this evening. You can see the front of the ship. The cargo on it was from Hamburg Germany. You can see part of the Lock nearest us with the water and the empty part.


It's things like this which bring us closer together in friendship sharing our life experiences and memories, love it!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice looking socks Tami


Thanks


----------



## pammie1234

Wonderful news, Caren! I am so relieved for your family. I can't believe you are a great grandmother! I'm not a GM yet and I'm a lot older than you! DD is almost ready, but she and SIL are just enjoying each other at this time. I was 35 when I had her, and turned 36 a week later, so I have assured her she has time and does not need to be in a hurry! Miss you and hope you are doing well now that the scare is over.


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> Bonnie, please let us know when DS arrives. I'm glad the biopsy is done and that he is feeling well enough to drive.
> 
> Lovely socks, Tami! I'm not sure I could knit and ride in the RV, but that might be better than a car.
> 
> Mary, Matthew's work is beautiful! I'm glad he had a fun day!


I knit by feel, Pam. I get motion sick if I have to look!


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Finished my socks that I have been working on on the way out to Arizona. I have been taking pics of them with Matthew's yarn bowl as we crossed state lines as much as possible. Here they are finished with the view we have out our front window of the RV. I did the sole in purls instead of knits Really different than what I usually do!


Beautiful socks Tami , lovely colours, and another look at Matthews yarn bowl beautiful


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


Bad enough, but happy to hear it is not fluid on the brain! Prayers will continue.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tami, you have really been making an amazing trip too. Thoughts are with you as you travel thousands of miles on the road. Hope they stay safe. May the traveling Angels continue with you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Those are lovely, of course so is Matthews yarn bowl.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, an answer to prayers. May your great grand baby go on to live a wonderful life full of love and joy. Hope the respiratory problem gets cleared up soon. (If that's what RSV is?)


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, you have really been making an amazing trip too. Thoughts are with you as you travel thousands of miles on the road. Hope they stay safe. May the traveling Angels continue with you.


And with you! And of course David and Kathy too.


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> Matthew is back to art class tonight and had fun. Day one pictures. Also progress on the drawing. I am still tired but must keep going.


Glad Mathew had fun , he certainly had a productive evening the bowls look gorgeous already, and the cats look lovely . Well done Mathew


----------



## pammie1234

Tami, I can understand that! Especially trying to read a pattern. I could probably K and P, but that would be it!


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


So glad it was all a mistake not sure what RSV is Caren but as Nathaniel is being released hopefully nothing serious 
Will be thinking of you Caren and your family , pop in when you can


----------



## Cashmeregma

Fan said:


> It's things like this which bring us closer together in friendship sharing our life experiences and memories, love it!


So true. We share our joys and sorrows, aches and pains, births and deaths, and of course our knitting and recipes and so much more, like our growing children, grandchildren. Wow, I should have just said we share it all.


----------



## Swedenme

Well think I best try and get back to sleep since its the middle of the night .got woke up by loud Oh Christmas tree music coming from the loft some silly person ( me) left batteries in the dancing Christmas tree still cannot figure out how it got turned on but it won't be dancing anymore
Blowing a gale here but will try to ignore it


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Matthew is back to art class tonight and had fun. Day one pictures. Also progress on the drawing. I am still tired but must keep going.


Love all the photos. Beautiful bowls and cat portraits. Bella is beautiful. How nice to see a picture of this beautiful child.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


Still sending good thoughts for the wee fellow. RSV is not a walk in the park but better than the other--my son had RSV at two months and it was scary but he recovered just fine.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> A lifeline is a good idea.
> Ugh, 10 rows sucks, hopefully you won't find anymore errors.


This is crochet, so no lifeline, but I've managed to confuse myself with this stupid chart. I still haven't found where the stitch is off and it's making me crazy!


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Matthew is back to art class tonight and had fun. Day one pictures. Also progress on the drawing. I am still tired but must keep going.


Wow, he's doing so great, I love seeing his art progress. 
Love the fairy box for Bella, she looks entranced with it. 
The little shawl is great too.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I thought I knew what I was doing...guess not as I'm somehow ending up with an extra stitch left over even though counting tels me I have the same number of squares on each side. Sigh. A-frogging I will go...


Been there done that, hate it. The only way I've ever been able to fix it is frogging also.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Is a concern with immune suppressants indeed. But at least you don't need feel the need to go and visit.
> I see they discharged him becuase of the flu risk. And antivirals as well. So they have done the best they can for him. But a concern driving home in those conditions. Once I would have done it (assuming of course I was used to those driving conditions) but I wouldn't now.


I've done it many times when I was young, cold is better than storming or icy. He called about an hour ago & was at North Battleford, he stopped for something to eat, should be home soon


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you. Im a touch snarky!????


LOL! Completely understandable.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Finished my socks that I have been working on on the way out to Arizona. I have been taking pics of them with Matthew's yarn bowl as we crossed state lines as much as possible. Here they are finished with the view we have out our front window of the RV. I did the sole in purls instead of knits Really different than what I usually do!


Wow, we should all have such an amazing settling for our knitting. So beautiful Tami. Great socks too. Let me know how you like the socks with the purl. Sure look nice.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


Thank God!!!! 
HUGS!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> They have to have made the locks considerably longer!


Yes, and added more lanes. They are adding yet another the other side of the mountains but still being constructed.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Love all the photos. Beautiful bowls and cat portraits. Bella is beautiful. How nice to see a picture of this beautiful child.


I will second that! Bella looks like a fairy child herself!

Oh, for those who were wondering, RSV is respiratory syncytial virus. It's like a really bad cold for many but for some can lead to pneumonia (I learned more about it than I ever wanted to know when my son was in the hospital with the pneumonia for five days--it was right after Christmas and he was just two months old).


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> Tami, I can understand that! Especially trying to read a pattern. I could probably K and P, but that would be it!


That's why I only knit plain socks or dish clothes while riding! Besides, I have knit so many pair of socks, I have the pattern memorized.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


That's great news, you must all be relieved. RSV can be serious too but much less so than the alternative.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, we should all have such an amazing settling for our knitting. So beautiful Tami. Great socks too. Let me know how you like the socks with the purl. Sure look nice.


Laundry is being done tomorrow and will probably wear them the day after. Ask me Thursday or Friday!


----------



## EJS

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


She is so cute. This photo just makes me smile.

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> No, and since found out Toyota were sneaky and have put a fuse into the system which can prevent alternator charging battery if blown, so also need to check that.


If it were just a fuse, that would be awesome!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Yes now is the time for sure.
> I get mine as a Christmas present. Actually this year doing one for Maryanne only- and I will go and choose my yarn each 2 months! So still get Melissa's yarn but my own choice of her lovely yarns. Must order it soon.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I will second that! Bella looks like a fairy child herself!
> 
> Oh, for those who were wondering, RSV is respiratory syncytial virus. It's like a really bad cold for many but for some can lead to pneumonia (I learned more about it than I ever wanted to know when my son was in the hospital with the pneumonia for five days--it was right after Christmas and he was just two months old).


Oh dear. Not a nice way to find out what it is. Sure hope Carens GGS will be ok. Thinking prayers should continue.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> This evening was amazing. This wasn't the Embassy dinner but put on by the Panama Canal for us. We were taken across the canal then up into a lovely building witH an open terrace and the locks were right there with a ship going through. We got to watch the water fill up as the boat went right beside us while we drank wine and had hors douerves. Got to speak with a young man whose life had been changed through this program. He will go back to his country now and pass on what he has learned. I have never seen Venus so bright. We all thought it was a plane until it stayed in that place way too long. I met such wonderful people, including the wife of the young man who founded this. She is also Panamanian but they met in Boston. Her mother, a Neurologist, was also there. I don't know for sure, but think she is retired now. She did some of her studies in the States. The weather was perfect, sorry for all those in freezing temps., but I will be back up there next week freezing with you. Hope you aren't too tired of the Canal photos, but just a few more from up close. Oops, I'll have to post them in a minute as they are on the phone.


That's fantastic! What an interesting group you are meeting and getting to know. 
The photo's are fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> I hope she's over it by the beginning of April!


Oh I didn't realize you were going to be gone so long, I certainly hope she's over it much sooner than that also. lolol


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Well think I best try and get back to sleep since its the middle of the night .got woke up by loud Oh Christmas tree music coming from the loft some silly person ( me) left batteries in the dancing Christmas tree still cannot figure out how it got turned on but it won't be dancing anymore
> Blowing a gale here but will try to ignore it


????????did you think you were haunted????

Hope the wind settles with no damage


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Well think I best try and get back to sleep since its the middle of the night .got woke up by loud Oh Christmas tree music coming from the loft some silly person ( me) left batteries in the dancing Christmas tree still cannot figure out how it got turned on but it won't be dancing anymore
> Blowing a gale here but will try to ignore it


I wonder who your middle of the night visitor being funny was. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> This is crochet, so no lifeline, but I've managed to confuse myself with this stupid chart. I still haven't found where the stitch is off and it's making me crazy!


Hopefully you'll find it without having to totally rework it.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I will second that! Bella looks like a fairy child herself!
> 
> Oh, for those who were wondering, RSV is respiratory syncytial virus. It's like a really bad cold for many but for some can lead to pneumonia (I learned more about it than I ever wanted to know when my son was in the hospital with the pneumonia for five days--it was right after Christmas and he was just two months old).


Thank you for the definition, sorry that you had to go through that but very thankful that your son came out of it just fine, I hope that Caren's GGS does as well. 
It's always so scary when they are ill with anything but somethings send us into pure panic.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Sorlenna said:


> I will second that! Bella looks like a fairy child herself!
> 
> Oh, for those who were wondering, RSV is respiratory syncytial virus. It's like a really bad cold for many but for some can lead to pneumonia (I learned more about it than I ever wanted to know when my son was in the hospital with the pneumonia for five days--it was right after Christmas and he was just two months old).


Yes, it can be very dangerous for babies. My daughter caught it when I first went back to work after she was born, she was about 2 months. She ended up in the hospital for 2 weeks, the first week was on a respirator. She stopped breathing on us twice. It was a very scary time, I was only 20 and had no idea what to do. Luckily, she turned out OK, is now 22, and will be getting married in about 9 months! Yikes!


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I didn't realize you were going to be gone so long, I certainly hope she's over it much sooner than that also. lolol


Lol! I figured you didn't realize it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> I will second that! Bella looks like a fairy child herself!
> 
> Oh, for those who were wondering, RSV is respiratory syncytial virus. It's like a really bad cold for many but for some can lead to pneumonia (I learned more about it than I ever wanted to know when my son was in the hospital with the pneumonia for five days--it was right after Christmas and he was just two months old).


So scary when they gave such things when they are so tiny. My youngest had whooping cough at 3 months.


----------



## Bonnie7591

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, it can be very dangerous for babies. My daughter caught it when I first went back to work after she was born, she was about 2 months. She ended up in the hospital for 2 weeks, the first week was on a respirator. She stopped breathing on us twice. It was a very scary time, I was only 20 and had no idea what to do. Luckily, she turned out OK, is now 22, and will be getting married in about 9 months! Yikes!


Such a scary time.

How many kids do you have?


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I woke up to a phone call from Christopher's employer asking me to have him call them, when I said, he's not at work? she said she couldn't say more and I said I was going to kill him, she said to have him call them first. lol
I called him 9 times and 2 texts, finally took the key and went over, banged on the door and went in and yelled his full name, he didn't feel good... he didn't feel good? I gave him a tongue lashing and left, he called, went in to work then on the way home stopped and visited with his grandmother, she let him know he needed to deal with his depression better, and call Peak wellness, so by the time he headed home from her house he was on an upward swing. Good grief, do our children never grow completely up that we don't have to corral them at times and set them back between the white lines or navigational beacons? 
Okay, that's my rant for the day, whew, I needed to get that out. Thanks for listening I feel better now. lol
I washed my felted slippers this morning, omg, I think once ever 6 months is not quite often enough, but I live in them in the winter, David wore them in Yellowstone when he got his shoes wet, I did learn to take him a second pair of shoes this year though. 
Okay, enough rambling, back to knitting. 
Watching house hunters int'l and an American Naval officer is on loan to the Royal Navy so they are moving to Devon. Very pretty scenery.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such a scary time.
> 
> How many kids do you have?


I have three, Rebecca is 22, Morgan is 19, and James is 18. Rebecca is getting married in October on 2017, Morgan in August of 2018. Double Yikes! LOL


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, thank you, just being a wimp. I'm fine, just every once in awhile chronic autoimmune issues get to me. I'm well aware I am blessed, not terminal, loving family, friends, and KTP! So enjoying your travels. Thank you. Ok, have a bit of fibrofog going on so may not get this right but when I read your travels I keep thinking, "that would make a great Mrs. Pollifax mystery".


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, DS just got home, he seems OK, says his back is sore, I guess there was a malfunction with the biopsy needle so he had 6 pokes instead of 2???? He's very glad to be out of hospital before he caught something, the flu seems to be spreading like wildfire, he said by the time he left 2 floors were under quarantine. I saw on the news, last year at this time there were 23 confirmed cases of influenza A at this time & as of today there were 590 in the province. I'm glad I got my flu shot, of course DH didn't get one as real men don't need them????

Desert Joy, the nasty weather is probably causing both your headaches & FM flare, I heard the winds were so crazy yesterday it took down a 1000 yr old giant red wood.

Tami, nice socks

Mary, what a lovely gift for Bella. Matthews arts are wonderful as always. Thank you so much fir the lovely cards from both you & Matthew, they arrived today. Not sure what's wrong with our mail but it seems painfully slow.

My cousin from Ontario that I stayed with most if my visit last spring called me tonight, she's been diagnosed with stage 2 uterine cancer & booked for surgery in. 2 weeks. I hope she will be OK, they told her she will probably need chemo too. ( Jackie, if you're reading this, the one you met.)

Margaret, I started on that sweater tonight, I have about a 5 inch square done, so far, so good.

Daralene, I forgot time say, love your pictures & I'm glad you're having a good time


----------



## sassafras123

tami_ohio said:


> That's why I only knit plain socks or dish clothes while riding! Besides, I have knit so many pair of socks, I have the pattern memorized.


Me too. Looking forward to new curved dbl point needles to try knitting socks. They should arrive this week.


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye, oh dear, would like to tell you eventually you wouldn't have to be a mother on a mission. But can't. And just for giggles I had to play the grandma card, and give come to Jesus text to my 20 year old DGS at Christmas. ????????‍♀????


----------



## Poledra65

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have three, Rebecca is 22, Morgan is 19, and James is 18. Rebecca is getting married in October on 2017, Morgan in August of 2018. Double Yikes! LOL


Congratulations on the upcoming weddings, boy do they grow up fast, bet it seems like just yesterday you were bring them home from birthing them.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just got home, he seems OK, says his back is sore, I guess there was a malfunction with the biopsy needle so he had 6 pokes instead of 2???? He's very glad to be out of hospital before he caught something, the flu seems to be spreading like wildfire, he said by the time he left 2 floors were under quarantine. I saw on the news, last year at this time there were 23 confirmed cases of influenza A at this time & as of today there were 590 in the province. I'm glad I got my flu shot, of course DH didn't get one as real men don't need them????
> 
> Desert Joy, the nasty weather is probably causing both your headaches & FM flare, I heard the winds were so crazy yesterday it took down a 1000 yr old giant red wood.
> 
> Tami, nice socks
> 
> Mary, what a lovely gift for Bella. Matthews arts are wonderful as always. Thank you so much fir the lovely cards from both you & Matthew, they arrived today. Not sure what's wrong with our mail but it seems painfully slow.
> 
> My cousin from Ontario that I stayed with most if my visit last spring called me tonight, she's been diagnosed with stage 2 uterine cancer & booked for surgery in. 2 weeks. I hope she will be OK, they told her she will probably need chemo too. ( Jackie, if you're reading this, the one you met.)
> 
> Margaret, I started on that sweater tonight, I have about a 5 inch square done, so far, so good.
> 
> Daralene, I forgot time say, love your pictures & I'm glad you're having a good time


Glad your son made it home safe and sound, 6 jabs is an awful lot, darn. 
I so hope that the surgery and chemo clear your cousin of the cancer and she has a nice long cancer free life from there on out.


----------



## EJS

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one in the house, not too many here


They are horrible in the house. We used to have so many that we would pull out the vacuum and attach the hose to get as many as possible. I noticed a great decrease in them once the sky light windows were removed.

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, oh dear, would like to tell you eventually you wouldn't have to be a mother on a mission. But can't. And just for giggles I had to play the grandma card, and give come to Jesus text to my 20 year old DGS at Christmas. ????????‍♀????


LOL! That's what I was afraid of... 
Oh my, I guess it never ends, we'll be chasing them down until we can't run anymore. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you'll find it without having to totally rework it.


I found it! But I have frogged a few rows and may frog a few more just so I'll know where I am again. :sm16: Well, it'll get there.


----------



## Sorlenna

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Yes, it can be very dangerous for babies. My daughter caught it when I first went back to work after she was born, she was about 2 months. She ended up in the hospital for 2 weeks, the first week was on a respirator. She stopped breathing on us twice. It was a very scary time, I was only 20 and had no idea what to do. Luckily, she turned out OK, is now 22, and will be getting married in about 9 months! Yikes!


 :sm24: Yes, it's terrifying knowing there's a crash cart sitting right outside the door "just in case." He came home on an apnea monitor which we had until he was six months old. We got very familiar with breathing treatments and I had to learn infant CPR. Scary stuff--but now my son is 27 with two babies of his own. Yikes indeed! :sm02:


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie, so sorry about your cousin. Praying the surgery and chemo will work.


----------



## iamsam

driving mercies t0 your son - if the roads are bare the temperature doesn't seem too bad - but can the car heater keep up with such low temperatures? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> The porter was obviously not very bright, even tried to argue with me, I almost was ready to throw him out of the room, yelled for a nurse & she set the fool straight????
> 
> Just got off the phone with DS, it's -30, -40 with the wind chill & dark, it's 6pm & they have just discharged him???? He says he feels fine now & has had no drugs to bother his driving so is coming home. Apparently the doctor decided he's more at risk there as there are 8 people on that ward with severe flu & are worried with his suppressed immunity. They have given him some anti virals. He was originally told 2 weeks for results.


----------



## iamsam

my bff when i was in school - the counselor gave her a test that showed she should be a tugboat captain. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> My feelings exactly on career counselors and they're even worse when it comes to scheduling.


----------



## iamsam

i never thought of the shop vac - thanks sorlenna. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Those are probably the Japanese ones that were brought here (I forget why). Our native ladybugs don't come into the house--and I remember one year they were so thick we had to vacuum them out of the corners of the ceilings with the ShopVac! Ugh.


----------



## iamsam

i just thought it's finer yarn than what you use with size 8 needles and i have a hard time hiding the ends then. don't know what i would do with sox yarn. --- sam



 darowil said:


> Fine yarn? I don't think I'm using fine till I go down to 2 ply/laceweight!
> As to how- just the way I do with heavier yarns :sm02:
> Isn't that useful Sam? But it is just normal sock weight yarn (4 ply/fingering)


----------



## iamsam

those are great socks tami. love what you are seeing in front of you. send some of that warm weather back here. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Finished my socks that I have been working on on the way out to Arizona. I have been taking pics of them with Matthew's yarn bowl as we crossed state lines as much as possible. Here they are finished with the view we have out our front window of the RV. I did the sole in purls instead of knits Really different than what I usually do!


----------



## iamsam

love the bowls matthew - very professional. cute little fairy house - looks like she is enjoying it. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew is back to art class tonight and had fun. Day one pictures. Also progress on the drawing. I am still tired but must keep going.


----------



## iamsam

RSV? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> driving mercies t0 your son - if the roads are bare the temperature doesn't seem too bad - but can the car heater keep up with such low temperatures? --- sam


Most of the time pretty good. We have a cover on the front of the vehicles, forget what it's called but that helps a lot . My feet still get cold as you have to have the heat blowing on the windshield all the time or it fogs up


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, better get off here & to bed, GD is coming in the morning.


----------



## iamsam

Respiratory syncytial (sin-SISH-ul) virus (RSV), which causes infection of the lungs and breathing passages, is a major cause of respiratory illness in young children. RSV is highly contagious, and spreads through droplets containing the virus when someone coughs or sneezes. It also can live on surfaces (such as countertops or doorknobs) and on hands and clothing, so it can easily spread when a person touches something contaminated. --- sam

RSV can spread rapidly through schools and childcare centers. Babies often get it when older kids carry the virus home from school and pass it to them. Almost all kids are infected with RSV at least once by the time they're 2 years old.

RSV infections often happen in epidemics that last from late fall through early spring. Respiratory illness caused by RSV - such as bronchiolitis or pneumonia - usually lasts about a week, but some cases may last several weeks.



Sorlenna said:


> Still sending good thoughts for the wee fellow. RSV is not a walk in the park but better than the other--my son had RSV at two months and it was scary but he recovered just fine.


----------



## iamsam

so glad son is home safe and sound. i've not heard any report from around here as to flu cases - i got my flu shot as i was getting ready to leave the hospital in indy. i wasn't going to get one but then thought - why not - it can't hurt. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just got home, he seems OK, says his back is sore, I guess there was a malfunction with the biopsy needle so he had 6 pokes instead of 2???? He's very glad to be out of hospital before he caught something, the flu seems to be spreading like wildfire, he said by the time he left 2 floors were under quarantine. I saw on the news, last year at this time there were 23 confirmed cases of influenza A at this time & as of today there were 590 in the province. I'm glad I got my flu shot, of course DH didn't get one as real men don't need them????
> 
> Desert Joy, the nasty weather is probably causing both your headaches & FM flare, I heard the winds were so crazy yesterday it took down a 1000 yr old giant red wood.
> 
> Tami, nice socks
> 
> Mary, what a lovely gift for Bella. Matthews arts are wonderful as always. Thank you so much fir the lovely cards from both you & Matthew, they arrived today. Not sure what's wrong with our mail but it seems painfully slow.
> 
> My cousin from Ontario that I stayed with most if my visit last spring called me tonight, she's been diagnosed with stage 2 uterine cancer & booked for surgery in. 2 weeks. I hope she will be OK, they told her she will probably need chemo too. ( Jackie, if you're reading this, the one you met.)
> 
> Margaret, I started on that sweater tonight, I have about a 5 inch square done, so far, so good.
> 
> Daralene, I forgot time say, love your pictures & I'm glad you're having a good time


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie, glad DS home. Healing energy for your cousin.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow amazing photo Fan. It is fun knowing people who either had relatives on the canal or actually went through it themselves, like Julie and perhaps Darowil.
> 
> Here is the close-up from the Canal this evening. You can see the front of the ship. The cargo on it was from Hamburg Germany. You can see part of the Lock nearest us with the water and the empty part.


Looks amazing. We went through the Suez but I don't remember it. And when I was in Egypt a few years ago we could see the top of a boat in the Suez but no more.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> So true. We share our joys and sorrows, aches and pains, births and deaths, and of course our knitting and recipes and so much more, like our growing children, grandchildren. Wow, I should have just said we share it all.


And as a result of Bonnie sharing about the new needles she had ordered when I read a topic from a lady who can only knit on her side I was able to suggest these needles to her. So who knows who else sharing our knitting etc with might help.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Well think I best try and get back to sleep since its the middle of the night .got woke up by loud Oh Christmas tree music coming from the loft some silly person ( me) left batteries in the dancing Christmas tree still cannot figure out how it got turned on but it won't be dancing anymore
> Blowing a gale here but will try to ignore it


While I'm sure it wasn't fun being woken up it is funny from here! What silly person would leave them in? (likely me as well!). The only thing is if they leak they could ruin anything near them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I think so too! She said she's always wanted to visit Australia and NZ but who knows. She did say those would cost more.


Always have to think of the dollar cost.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> That's why I only knit plain socks or dish clothes while riding! Besides, I have knit so many pair of socks, I have the pattern memorized.


And why I always take socks with me. Even if I go somewhere with the intention of knitting something more complicated I will have plain vanilla socks with me to fall back on (without a pattern either).


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> ladybugs - the bane of my existence when they get in the house - and boy do they stink when you squash them. they are as bad as the elderwood bugs we get. i should have a pet bird to let loose when they get in the house. --- sam


They must be quite different from ours- don't recall them smelling- but then I would never squash one.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> That could be a problem with a new camera as well if it is the old computer that is the problem. And I suspect that with computers at the prices they can be got over here you wouldn't be looking at much more for a basic computer than for a camera. And the phone should then download to the new computer. And you will always have your phone with you to take photos while you may not have your camera.


Yes, I have been thinking along those lines.


----------



## iamsam

time for me to be in bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I woke up to a phone call from Christopher's employer asking me to have him call them, when I said, he's not at work? she said she couldn't say more and I said I was going to kill him, she said to have him call them first. lol
> I called him 9 times and 2 texts, finally took the key and went over, banged on the door and went in and yelled his full name, he didn't feel good... he didn't feel good? I gave him a tongue lashing and left, he called, went in to work then on the way home stopped and visited with his grandmother, she let him know he needed to deal with his depression better, and call Peak wellness, so by the time he headed home from her house he was on an upward swing. Good grief, do our children never grow completely up that we don't have to corral them at times and set them back between the white lines or navigational beacons?
> Okay, that's my rant for the day, whew, I needed to get that out. Thanks for listening I feel better now. lol
> I washed my felted slippers this morning, omg, I think once ever 6 months is not quite often enough, but I live in them in the winter, David wore them in Yellowstone when he got his shoes wet, I did learn to take him a second pair of shoes this year though.
> Okay, enough rambling, back to knitting.
> Watching house hunters int'l and an American Naval officer is on loan to the Royal Navy so they are moving to Devon. Very pretty scenery.


Maybe he will listen to his grandmother when he won't listen to his mother. Grandmothers often get listened to. What do parents know after all? Hope he is not making a habit of this- or he won't stay a valuable employee long.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well Julie didn't seem to think they are causing any problem. And none reported in the small amount of reading I've done. And it was late 1800 and 1905 if I remember rightly so if they were going to be a menace then they would have been by now.


And you don't see very many of them!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i just thought it's finer yarn than what you use with size 8 needles and i have a hard time hiding the ends then. don't know what i would do with sox yarn. --- sam


I've finished the first sock- even the ends! But will wait till I have two to post.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice looking socks Tami


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Matthew is back to art class tonight and had fun. Day one pictures. Also progress on the drawing. I am still tired but must keep going.


The Fairy box looks fun- Matthew's pots are terrific!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow amazing photo Fan. It is fun knowing people who either had relatives on the canal or actually went through it themselves, like Julie and perhaps Darowil.
> 
> Here is the close-up from the Canal this evening. You can see the front of the ship. The cargo on it was from Hamburg Germany. You can see part of the Lock nearest us with the water and the empty part.


As a child Margaret went through Suez.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and added more lanes. They are adding yet another the other side of the mountains but still being constructed.


Yes, I could see it was much wider in your photo.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Bonnie, so sorry about your cousin. Praying the surgery and chemo will work.


From me too.


----------



## Normaedern

thewren said:


> i think this guy was after br - his wife died and he died shortly after - they said from a broken heart - he could barely function after she died. --- sam


Jeremy Brett? He was excellent.


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwww....that is so sweet of you to say Daralene. I am very proud of her.


I bet you are. She has been brilliant :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> I will second that! Bella looks like a fairy child herself!
> 
> Oh, for those who were wondering, RSV is respiratory syncytial virus. It's like a really bad cold for many but for some can lead to pneumonia (I learned more about it than I ever wanted to know when my son was in the hospital with the pneumonia for five days--it was right after Christmas and he was just two months old).


Thank you Sorlenna I didn't know what it was


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????did you think you were haunted????
> 
> Hope the wind settles with no damage


You would think I would have learned my lesson as it has happened before about10 years ago the train started going off Christmas songs along with engine sounds that night really baffled me took me a while before I realised what it was , still can't understand how it turned on as each part was securely in its own little square unable to move


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I woke up to a phone call from Christopher's employer asking me to have him call them, when I said, he's not at work? she said she couldn't say more and I said I was going to kill him, she said to have him call them first. lol
> I called him 9 times and 2 texts, finally took the key and went over, banged on the door and went in and yelled his full name, he didn't feel good... he didn't feel good? I gave him a tongue lashing and left, he called, went in to work then on the way home stopped and visited with his grandmother, she let him know he needed to deal with his depression better, and call Peak wellness, so by the time he headed home from her house he was on an upward swing. Good grief, do our children never grow completely up that we don't have to corral them at times and set them back between the white lines or navigational beacons?
> Okay, that's my rant for the day, whew, I needed to get that out. Thanks for listening I feel better now. lol
> I washed my felted slippers this morning, omg, I think once ever 6 months is not quite often enough, but I live in them in the winter, David wore them in Yellowstone when he got his shoes wet, I did learn to take him a second pair of shoes this year though.
> Okay, enough rambling, back to knitting.
> Watching house hunters int'l and an American Naval officer is on loan to the Royal Navy so they are moving to Devon. Very pretty scenery.


No they never grow up completely not to us . Glad Christopher is back on an upward swing


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just got home, he seems OK, says his back is sore, I guess there was a malfunction with the biopsy needle so he had 6 pokes instead of 2???? He's very glad to be out of hospital before he caught something, the flu seems to be spreading like wildfire, he said by the time he left 2 floors were under quarantine. I saw on the news, last year at this time there were 23 confirmed cases of influenza A at this time & as of today there were 590 in the province. I'm glad I got my flu shot, of course DH didn't get one as real men don't need them????
> 
> Desert Joy, the nasty weather is probably causing both your headaches & FM flare, I heard the winds were so crazy yesterday it took down a 1000 yr old giant red wood.
> 
> Tami, nice socks
> 
> Mary, what a lovely gift for Bella. Matthews arts are wonderful as always. Thank you so much fir the lovely cards from both you & Matthew, they arrived today. Not sure what's wrong with our mail but it seems painfully slow.
> 
> My cousin from Ontario that I stayed with most if my visit last spring called me tonight, she's been diagnosed with stage 2 uterine cancer & booked for surgery in. 2 weeks. I hope she will be OK, they told her she will probably need chemo too. ( Jackie, if you're reading this, the one you met.)
> 
> Margaret, I started on that sweater tonight, I have about a 5 inch square done, so far, so good.
> 
> Daralene, I forgot time say, love your pictures & I'm glad you're having a good time


Glad he made it safely home Bonnie


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Caitlin watching TV today with baby wrapped in the new blanket.


Aaaww, she is so cute with her baby. She is looking like a real "toddler" now, growing up.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> So many good reasons- with bio-control- that have gone wrong. I don't think the blue ones are a problem though- they are rather pretty.


RE Ladybirds.... I have never seen the blue ones here either. Just looked it up, it seems to be in Queensland and NSW. Here is a link for anyone who wants to have a look........ http://www.ozanimals.com/Insect/Steelblue-Ladybird/Halmus/chalybeus.html


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> We will see, both him & DH are getting on my last nerve with this stuff????????


Oh dear. :sm19: I will read on and learn.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought we were off to Saskatoon this morning but now DH says it's too cold to go, hasn't decided if he will go tomorrow either. ( do you recall I said he was getting on my last nerve????). I don't really like the idea of DS being so far away & alone, sometimes th stupidest things happen if no one is there to keep an eye on things- like when the porter unplugged DHs ventilator to take him for X-rays ???? After I talk to DS I will know if he can come home tomorrow, if no other way, I think I Can catch the bus down in the am & drive him home????


Oh dear, again. :sm25:


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great photo, sorry Arianna is sick
> 
> Daralene, great pictures, you're having quite an adventure. A couple from here took a cruise through there & he said it was the best trip ever, so interesting to see how it works.
> 
> Fan, great that you have such an interesting photo from your Dad.
> 
> Sonja, I think the sweater will look great in that color combo.
> 
> DS texted me just after lunch, procedure done & he was pretty sore. Due to a flu outbreak, no visitors are allowed in. My friend is going to Saskatoon tomorrow so I could go with her if I knew if he will be discharged & drive him home but he didn't know what was happening last time he texted. I'm worried if the flu is so bad & he's on the immune suppression he will catch something there????


Fingers crossed DS gets discharged very soon and doesn't catch anything.
Edit - I see he has been discharged, that's good. You never stop worrying about them no matter what age they are, do you? Is this the one called Neil? My younger DS is Neil too.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'm sure he will be fine but you know how it is.
> 
> I've been off reading about blue ladybirds, didn't have a clue what that was. Here we call them ladybugs, I thought I was looking up some kind of bird???? I didn't know there were blue ones, they're kind of pretty.


I didnt know either! I call them ladybugs too.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Joy. It really is fun. I wish I could post more photos but, oh wait. If I am posting photos online, that isn't really by phone. Maybe I can post some more......hmmmmmm. Let's see. I was thinking I am limited but that might just be if I send it by phone text and not while online. Here is a rainbow across the canal at the time of the formal opening of the festival with the press. Perfect. I am so happy for the man heading this up as he is doing such amazing work to help the young people in Panama and throughout Central America. They made the headlines of the paper today and a big section of the paper. YAY! I am so inspired by him and his wife. She is a music therapist and is also playing at the festival.


Gorgeous photo. They sound like very amazing people indeed. :sm24:


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, looks like my deset country. Love the socks.
> Margaret, I know, id rather knit than do housework. But, there comes a time after several rainy days with Mayya going in and out dog door to desert soil backyard, when one wants to see color of kitchen floor. Teehee.


That must be some size of dog door!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


So glad to hear that Nathaniel is not as ill as first thought. Hope he gets home to his mummy today.


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> Well think I best try and get back to sleep since its the middle of the night .got woke up by loud Oh Christmas tree music coming from the loft some silly person ( me) left batteries in the dancing Christmas tree still cannot figure out how it got turned on but it won't be dancing anymore
> Blowing a gale here but will try to ignore it


Sorry you were awakened unexpectedly, but the thought of the singing Christmas tree doing its thing in the loft did make me laugh! It's quieter here now, but it was blowing a hooley last night and we woke this morning to find 2 big pieces of the siding to our dormer lying in next door's garden! DS was doing his nut about it (nothing unusual there then!) but as I told him, it can be fixed, we've got the money to fix it (hasn't always been the case in days gone by!) so what's the problem?....Men!! (Sam excluded of course!)


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> love the bowls matthew - very professional. cute little fairy house - looks like she is enjoying it. --- sam


She thoroughly enjoyed the fairy box and the fairies and unicorn. Many times she doesn't talk to me but I had the honors of her talking with me yesterday. I was thrilled. It is painted all the way around the outside with flowers and butterflies.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Glad your son made it home safe and sound, 6 jabs is an awful lot, darn.
> I so hope that the surgery and chemo clear your cousin of the cancer and she has a nice long cancer free life from there on out.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That's what I was afraid of...
> Oh my, I guess it never ends, we'll be chasing them down until we can't run anymore. :sm16: :sm09:


.....and then we'll be hurtling after them from our wheelchairs! :sm09:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> so glad son is home safe and sound. i've not heard any report from around here as to flu cases - i got my flu shot as i was getting ready to leave the hospital in indy. i wasn't going to get one but then thought - why not - it can't hurt. --- sam


You weren't going to get one?!!! Sam, give yourself a Come to Jesus Talk right now! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Sorry you were awakened unexpectedly, but the thought of the singing Christmas tree doing its thing in the loft did make me laugh! It's quieter here now, but it was blowing a hooley last night and we woke this morning to find 2 big pieces of the siding to our dormer lying in next door's garden! DS was doing his nut about it (nothing unusual there then!) but as I told him, it can be fixed, we've got the money to fix it (hasn't always been the case in days gone by!) so what's the problem?....Men!! (Sam excluded of course!)


Sorry to hear you had some damage but glad you have the money to get it fixed , no damage here thank goodness apart from a few things flying about its still really windy


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> Thought I would share our sunrise with you. A bit of cloud cover but it was beautiful. I went to look again, and this is what we saw! A cloud cross in the the light!


Wow that is stunning! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I think so too! She said she's always wanted to visit Australia and NZ but who knows. She did say those would cost more.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear you had some damage but glad you have the money to get it fixed , no damage here thank goodness apart from a few things flying about its still really windy


Next door neighbour has just been round and he wanted to go up on the roof to try to sort it!! Managed to persuade him that it was good of him to offer, but we'd rather he left it to the experts and wasn't attempting to climb a ladder on a windy day! I think he was trying to look after the 'old folk' next door! (He's in his 40's) :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great photo, sorry Arianna is sick
> 
> Daralene, great pictures, you're having quite an adventure. A couple from here took a cruise through there & he said it was the best trip ever, so interesting to see how it works.
> 
> Fan, great that you have such an interesting photo from your Dad.
> 
> Sonja, I think the sweater will look great in that color combo.
> 
> DS texted me just after lunch, procedure done & he was pretty sore. Due to a flu outbreak, no visitors are allowed in. My friend is going to Saskatoon tomorrow so I could go with her if I knew if he will be discharged & drive him home but he didn't know what was happening last time he texted. I'm worried if the flu is so bad & he's on the immune suppression he will catch something there????


Oh gosh I hope he doesnt pick up any bugs then. Fingers crossed he can get out of there and away from germs.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> The porter was obviously not very bright, even tried to argue with me, I almost was ready to throw him out of the room, yelled for a nurse & she set the fool straight????
> 
> Just got off the phone with DS, it's -30, -40 with the wind chill & dark, it's 6pm & they have just discharged him???? He says he feels fine now & has had no drugs to bother his driving so is coming home. Apparently the doctor decided he's more at risk there as there are 8 people on that ward with severe flu & are worried with his suppressed immunity. They have given him some anti virals. He was originally told 2 weeks for results.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, looks like my deset country. Love the socks.
> Margaret, I know, id rather knit than do housework. But, there comes a time after several rainy days with Mayya going in and out dog door to desert soil backyard, when one wants to see color of kitchen floor. Teehee.


LOL :sm24: I must admit I havent done my floors in the last 2 weeks, just cant be bothered and keep putting it off. But I did take down the Christmas decorations today and watered all my plants and I did my 6 hours volunteering. I have tomorrow off and the floors will get done finally.... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


Well that is much better news. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Next door neighbour has just been round and he wanted to go up on the roof to try to sort it!! Managed to persuade him that it was good of him to offer, but we'd rather he left it to the experts and wasn't attempting to climb a ladder on a windy day! I think he was trying to look after the 'old folk' next door! (He's in his 40's) :sm16: :sm09:


That's funny :sm02: but kind of him to offer


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I woke up to a phone call from Christopher's employer asking me to have him call them, when I said, he's not at work? she said she couldn't say more and I said I was going to kill him, she said to have him call them first. lol
> I called him 9 times and 2 texts, finally took the key and went over, banged on the door and went in and yelled his full name, he didn't feel good... he didn't feel good? I gave him a tongue lashing and left, he called, went in to work then on the way home stopped and visited with his grandmother, she let him know he needed to deal with his depression better, and call Peak wellness, so by the time he headed home from her house he was on an upward swing. Good grief, do our children never grow completely up that we don't have to corral them at times and set them back between the white lines or navigational beacons?
> Okay, that's my rant for the day, whew, I needed to get that out. Thanks for listening I feel better now. lol
> I washed my felted slippers this morning, omg, I think once ever 6 months is not quite often enough, but I live in them in the winter, David wore them in Yellowstone when he got his shoes wet, I did learn to take him a second pair of shoes this year though.
> Okay, enough rambling, back to knitting.
> Watching house hunters int'l and an American Naval officer is on loan to the Royal Navy so they are moving to Devon. Very pretty scenery.


Well done to you! I am glad he ended up going in to work. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Sorry you were awakened unexpectedly, but the thought of the singing Christmas tree doing its thing in the loft did make me laugh! It's quieter here now, but it was blowing a hooley last night and we woke this morning to find 2 big pieces of the siding to our dormer lying in next door's garden! DS was doing his nut about it (nothing unusual there then!) but as I told him, it can be fixed, we've got the money to fix it (hasn't always been the case in days gone by!) so what's the problem?....Men!! (Sam excluded of course!)


 :sm06: Gosh that was some wind!


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> She thoroughly enjoyed the fairy box and the fairies and unicorn. Many times she doesn't talk to me but I had the honors of her talking with me yesterday. I was thrilled. It is painted all the way around the outside with flowers and butterflies.


So cute. I meant to comment earlier. Loved all your photos.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Next door neighbour has just been round and he wanted to go up on the roof to try to sort it!! Managed to persuade him that it was good of him to offer, but we'd rather he left it to the experts and wasn't attempting to climb a ladder on a windy day! I think he was trying to look after the 'old folk' next door! (He's in his 40's) :sm16: :sm09:


LOL. That was kind of him though. :sm19:


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


That is a relief :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie.... glad you had your flu shot. Sensible woman. :sm11: Maybe just remind DH that if he gets the flu he should be able to handle it, him being a real man! Silly DH. I would sure rather have the shot than the flu especially when there are epidemics of it around. :sm19:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow amazing photo Fan. It is fun knowing people who either had relatives on the canal or actually went through it themselves, like Julie and perhaps Darowil.
> 
> Here is the close-up from the Canal this evening. You can see the front of the ship. The cargo on it was from Hamburg Germany. You can see part of the Lock nearest us with the water and the empty part.


That sounds and looks a wonderful evening :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie, I am glad DS is home safely. The flu epidemic sounds scary.


----------



## Normaedern

I love Matthews work. He goes from strength to strength.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Sorry you were awakened unexpectedly, but the thought of the singing Christmas tree doing its thing in the loft did make me laugh! It's quieter here now, but it was blowing a hooley last night and we woke this morning to find 2 big pieces of the siding to our dormer lying in next door's garden! DS was doing his nut about it (nothing unusual there then!) but as I told him, it can be fixed, we've got the money to fix it (hasn't always been the case in days gone by!) so what's the problem?....Men!! (Sam excluded of course!)


Not much you can do about it anyway is there. Or can calm the storm for you? And yes it can be fixed. Could have caused major damage requiring a huge amount of work being done. I'm assuming nothing too major or you would have mentioned it and not just shown us hte bits next door.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> You weren't going to get one?!!! Sam, give yourself a Come to Jesus Talk right now! :sm16: :sm09:


While I don't bother I am healthy and if I got the flu would be most likely to come through without a problem. But Sam why wouldn't you with your chest? Could be extremely serious for you if you got the flu. And even if you do after having the immunisation you are almost certain to get it much milder than otherwise.


----------



## angelam

pacer said:


> Matthew is back to art class tonight and had fun. Day one pictures. Also progress on the drawing. I am still tired but must keep going.


Great pictures Mary, good to see more of Matthew's lovely work and so nice to see Bella enjoying her Fairy box. Please take care of yourself and try and rest when you can.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


That's such good news Caren. What a relief for you all, I hope little Nathaniel will be home very soon. 
Which side of the pond are you living on at the moment?


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> LOL :sm24: I must admit I havent done my floors in the last 2 weeks, just cant be bothered and keep putting it off. But I did take down the Christmas decorations today and watered all my plants and I did my 6 hours volunteering. I have tomorrow off and the floors will get done finally.... LOL


Where do you volunteer? Thinking perhaps where your mother is? I used to volunteer after we moved back from Germany but did 40 hours a week and did myself in. Typical of me. The festival here is made up of more than 200 volunteers, so the people are interested in seeing this succeed. The head of the Panamanian Airline, Copa came to the opening. It is amazing how people can make a difference. Bravo to you Sugarsugar.


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow amazing photo Fan. It is fun knowing people who either had relatives on the canal or actually went through it themselves, like Julie and perhaps Darowil.
> 
> Here is the close-up from the Canal this evening. You can see the front of the ship. The cargo on it was from Hamburg Germany. You can see part of the Lock nearest us with the water and the empty part.


Great pictures again Daralene and you're having such an interesting time and meeting such interesting people. I hope you're having a wonderful time - cos I'm really enjoying it vicariously through you!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just got home, he seems OK, says his back is sore, I guess there was a malfunction with the biopsy needle so he had 6 pokes instead of 2???? He's very glad to be out of hospital before he caught something, the flu seems to be spreading like wildfire, he said by the time he left 2 floors were under quarantine. I saw on the news, last year at this time there were 23 confirmed cases of influenza A at this time & as of today there were 590 in the province. I'm glad I got my flu shot, of course DH didn't get one as real men don't need them????
> 
> Glad to hear he's home safe and sound. Now begins the wait, not an easy time but at least he should get some answers and know what he's dealing with.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I spoke with the wife of the man heading up the festival and she said she is not wearing a dress to the Ambassador's house and she never wears a dress. YAY. I have fancy open shoes and she hadn't even thought about that, so we will see. The shoes would probably be fine if they had high heels but they look a little like flip flops being flats. Well they are flip flops. I found a foldable pair of shoes in one of tHe suitcases that I forgot I brought in case of rain so I could have dry shoes. That would solve the problem of the uncovered feet and cover my blistered toes. They aren't black like my clothes but charcoal grey. I think they will work after looking at this photo. You know, I forgot the other night when we had that great dinner at that small Italian restaurant and had espresso, PHEW, no Montezuma's revenge. Might not have been able to go anywhere. Another gorgeous day here. DH's concert with the band of young people is tonight. He is rehearsing them now. They are all excited as the festival is made up of professional musicians from around the world. They are doing fantastic. This is not easy music and they have come so far.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Sorry you were awakened unexpectedly, but the thought of the singing Christmas tree doing its thing in the loft did make me laugh! It's quieter here now, but it was blowing a hooley last night and we woke this morning to find 2 big pieces of the siding to our dormer lying in next door's garden! DS was doing his nut about it (nothing unusual there then!) but as I told him, it can be fixed, we've got the money to fix it (hasn't always been the case in days gone by!) so what's the problem?....Men!! (Sam excluded of course!)


Wow, that really was some wind. Thank goodness you are ok to get it fixed. It's really been so windy for you this year. Will you be able to use the same pieces. I guess not as probably damaged when ripped off.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> She thoroughly enjoyed the fairy box and the fairies and unicorn. Many times she doesn't talk to me but I had the honors of her talking with me yesterday. I was thrilled. It is painted all the way around the outside with flowers and butterflies.


What a special moment for you Pacer. One that you will hold close to your heart for sure. ❤ That was quite a special Fairy Box


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Next door neighbour has just been round and he wanted to go up on the roof to try to sort it!! Managed to persuade him that it was good of him to offer, but we'd rather he left it to the experts and wasn't attempting to climb a ladder on a windy day! I think he was trying to look after the 'old folk' next door! (He's in his 40's) :sm16: :sm09:


Glad you have such a nice neighbor. Wise choice though. Now, when you really are old you know he is there. So sweet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> As a child Margaret went through Suez.


Wow, we have the world covered. Thanks Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I could see it was much wider in your photo.


You were quite young so it must have really made an impression.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> You would think I would have learned my lesson as it has happened before about10 years ago the train started going off Christmas songs along with engine sounds that night really baffled me took me a while before I realised what it was , still can't understand how it turned on as each part was securely in its own little square unable to move


 :sm23: Funny. You might think Santa had come to deliver presents and stopped to play, but can be scary. DH wasn't home and we had a toy talking parrot that said in a crazy parrot's voice from the upstairs hallway, H E L L O. My adrenaline went sky high. Got quite a laugh out of that.

Bonnie, so sorry son got poked in the spine 6 times. Once is too many. That is not nice at all. Hope he won't be too sore for too long. Thinking it may get worse, but hope not. Glad he is home safely. A load off your mind for sure. So sorry to hear about your relative finding out she has cancer. Prayers that she will be cancer free after surgery. So glad you had that time with her your last trip.

Wow, taking up a whole page so will stop and give space for others. Julie, I am sitting here and imagining what it was like for you as a little girl passing through the Canal and going right by where I am. That may be the closest we ever get. Oh no, not true, I was in your home village in Scotland and we've both been in Germany. Close but separated by time.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> They must be quite different from ours- don't recall them smelling- but then I would never squash one.


https://entomology.ca.uky.edu/ef416

This explains more. These have only been a problem for the last 25 years or so, and it's too dry a climate for them here, I think.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Next door neighbour has just been round and he wanted to go up on the roof to try to sort it!! Managed to persuade him that it was good of him to offer, but we'd rather he left it to the experts and wasn't attempting to climb a ladder on a windy day! I think he was trying to look after the 'old folk' next door! (He's in his 40's) :sm16: :sm09:


Nice of him to offer but the last thing you want is him being blown off his ladder! I gather it's pretty windy up there today!


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> I spoke with the wife of the man heading up the festival and she said she is not wearing a dress to the Ambassador's house and she never wears a dress. YAY. I have fancy open shoes and she hadn't even thought about that, so we will see. The shoes would probably be fine if they had high heels but they look a little like flip flops being flats. Well they are flip flops. I found a foldable pair of shoes in one of tHe suitcases that I forgot I brought in case of rain so I could have dry shoes. That would solve the problem of the uncovered feet and cover my blistered toes. They aren't black like my clothes but charcoal grey. I think they will work after looking at this photo. You know, I forgot the other night when we had that great dinner at that small Italian restaurant and had espresso, PHEW, no Montezuma's revenge. Might not have been able to go anywhere. Another gorgeous day here. DH's concert with the band of young people is tonight. He is rehearsing them now. They are all excited as the festival is made up of professional musicians from around the world. They are doing fantastic. This is not easy music and they have come so far.


I think I may have seen something about the program on TV some while back...a memory keeps trying to come up about it. It could have been on PBS or one of the special news programs like Sunday Morning. Wonderful stuff and how thrilling to be part of it! If water is an issue, wouldn't restaurants use bottled or filtered for making coffee? I noticed the bottles on the table in your other photos and wondered.


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> I spoke with the wife of the man heading up the festival and she said she is not wearing a dress to the Ambassador's house and she never wears a dress. YAY. I have fancy open shoes and she hadn't even thought about that, so we will see. The shoes would probably be fine if they had high heels but they look a little like flip flops being flats. Well they are flip flops. I found a foldable pair of shoes in one of tHe suitcases that I forgot I brought in case of rain so I could have dry shoes. That would solve the problem of the uncovered feet and cover my blistered toes. They aren't black like my clothes but charcoal grey. I think they will work after looking at this photo. You know, I forgot the other night when we had that great dinner at that small Italian restaurant and had espresso, PHEW, no Montezuma's revenge. Might not have been able to go anywhere. Another gorgeous day here. DH's concert with the band of young people is tonight. He is rehearsing them now. They are all excited as the festival is made up of professional musicians from around the world. They are doing fantastic. This is not easy music and they have come so far.


Probably a matching pair is best :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie, glad DS got home okay and hope your cousin's treatment is successful.

Sonja, funny about the tree music! One Easter, my kids got little battery operated chicks that peeped when held in the hand. One got left outside and I kept hearing a baby bird--went out at night with a flashlight to "rescue" it and had a good laugh at myself when I found out what it really was!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I think I may have seen something about the program on TV some while back...a memory keeps trying to come up about it. It could have been on PBS or one of the special news programs like Sunday Morning. Wonderful stuff and how thrilling to be part of it! If water is an issue, wouldn't restaurants use bottled or filtered for making coffee? I noticed the bottles on the table in your other photos and wondered.


Don't know. I have gotten sick even in Belgium from coffee, which is hot and I get sick in Hartville, Ohio. I had regular coffee in the hotel restaurant on purpose today and no trouble. The official travel advisory said to not even eat salad, so not sure. The hotels must do something special. Perhaps the city of Panama has well filtered water now. It is a modern city with many, many skyscrapers and it may be that the main problem is outside the city.

That is wonderful that you saw a program on this. Kids,come here from even Puerto Rico and all over Central America and met a young lady from South America. Great that PBS did a program about it. So inspiring to meet these children and teens and some now graduated and professionals. Some go without eating their whole way to get here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Bonnie, glad DS got home okay and hope your cousin's treatment is successful.
> 
> Sonja, funny about the tree music! One Easter, my kids got little battery operated chicks that peeped when held in the hand. One got left outside and I kept hearing a baby bird--went out at night with a flashlight to "rescue" it and had a good laugh at myself when I found out what it really was!


 Regarding musical tree and rescued battery chick. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Probably a matching pair is best :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Yes, that would be funny to go like that.


----------



## pammie1234

My sister has a Thanksgiving turkey that plays "Turkey in the Straw" and the boys won't let her put it up. She says they play it all the time! I have a bunny they have practically worn out. I had a talking Christmas tree, but it finally bit the dust so I threw it out last year. DD said it was so annoying! Kids love that stuff! And I do, too!


----------



## sassafras123

KateB said:


> That must be some size of dog door!


Had to giggle. Poor Maya, we never gave her her own doggie door, so she uses door we put in for Yorkie and Minpin!


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> I spoke with the wife of the man heading up the festival and she said she is not wearing a dress to the Ambassador's house and she never wears a dress. YAY. I have fancy open shoes and she hadn't even thought about that, so we will see. The shoes would probably be fine if they had high heels but they look a little like flip flops being flats. Well they are flip flops. I found a foldable pair of shoes in one of tHe suitcases that I forgot I brought in case of rain so I could have dry shoes. That would solve the problem of the uncovered feet and cover my blistered toes. They aren't black like my clothes but charcoal grey. I think they will work after looking at this photo. You know, I forgot the other night when we had that great dinner at that small Italian restaurant and had espresso, PHEW, no Montezuma's revenge. Might not have been able to go anywhere. Another gorgeous day here. DH's concert with the band of young people is tonight. He is rehearsing them now. They are all excited as the festival is made up of professional musicians from around the world. They are doing fantastic. This is not easy music and they have come so far.


Both are lovely Daralene I too would choose the one on the left, glad to hear you are having such a lovely time and no side effects from the expresso


----------



## pammie1234

Yes to the one on the left, Daralene!


----------



## sassafras123

Sugar, like your priorities! If I washed floor every time there was mud tracked in I'd be washing floor several times a day when it rains.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> And as a result of Bonnie sharing about the new needles she had ordered when I read a topic from a lady who can only knit on her side I was able to suggest these needles to her. So who knows who else sharing our knitting etc with might help.


It was Gwen who ordered them, I've been thinking of getting them but haven't done it yet, I think I will order from Mary Maxim next time I order depending on what Gwen has to say.

What a great idea for that lady, hope it will help her.


----------



## Swedenme

pammie1234 said:


> My sister has a Thanksgiving turkey that plays "Turkey in the Straw" and the boys won't let her put it up. She says they play it all the time! I have a bunny they have practically worn out. I had a talking Christmas tree, but it finally bit the dust so I threw it out last year. DD said it was so annoying! Kids love that stuff! And I do, too!


My Christmas tree is very annoying too if switched on it sings dances tells jokes and has a very loud drum roll so you can see why it woke the whole house up even my husband who could sleep through a herd of elephants banging about , I've got a Santa that parachutes across the room he sings as he's moving the kids love it but it makes me jump as it has a sensor and just starts going


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> Bonnie, glad DS got home okay and hope your cousin's treatment is successful.
> 
> Sonja, funny about the tree music! One Easter, my kids got little battery operated chicks that peeped when held in the hand. One got left outside and I kept hearing a baby bird--went out at night with a flashlight to "rescue" it and had a good laugh at myself when I found out what it really was!


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Both are lovely Daralene I too would choose the one on the left, glad to hear you are having such a lovely time and no side effects from the expresso


Thank you. I'm not getting any photos any more. Somehow I did something when setting up Ad block. I'm trying to get in and change it back but can't figure out where it is to change it. Not even getting avatar photos. LOL. So much for me trying to get rid of ads. LOL.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, I would be in a dither dressing for formal dinners. My capacity for "dressed up" is limited to jeans, cashmere sweater, scarf and leather shoes. My usual dress this time of year is jeans, soft sweatshirt, socks and moccasins.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> My Christmas tree is very annoying too if switched on it sings dances tells jokes and has a very loud drum roll so you can see why it woke the whole house up even my husband who could sleep through a herd of elephants banging about , I've got a Santa that parachutes across the room he sings as he's moving the kids love it but it makes me jump as it has a sensor and just starts going


Wow, I would love the Santa while the grandkids are still small.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I woke up to a phone call from Christopher's employer asking me to have him call them, when I said, he's not at work? she said she couldn't say more and I said I was going to kill him, she said to have him call them first. lol
> I called him 9 times and 2 texts, finally took the key and went over, banged on the door and went in and yelled his full name, he didn't feel good... he didn't feel good? I gave him a tongue lashing and left, he called, went in to work then on the way home stopped and visited with his grandmother, she let him know he needed to deal with his depression better, and call Peak wellness, so by the time he headed home from her house he was on an upward swing. Good grief, do our children never grow completely up that we don't have to corral them at times and set them back between the white lines or navigational beacons?
> Okay, that's my rant for the day, whew, I needed to get that out. Thanks for listening I feel better now. lol
> I washed my felted slippers this morning, omg, I think once ever 6 months is not quite often enough, but I live in them in the winter, David wore them in Yellowstone when he got his shoes wet, I did learn to take him a second pair of shoes this year though.
> Okay, enough rambling, back to knitting.
> Watching house hunters int'l and an American Naval officer is on loan to the Royal Navy so they are moving to Devon. Very pretty scenery.


Oh, no, I'm glad his grandma got him set straight, I hope all goes better now.

I often watch House hunters just to see the scenery & what kind of places people live in. Sometimes it beautiful and others it's downright scary????


----------



## Bonnie7591

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> I have three, Rebecca is 22, Morgan is 19, and James is 18. Rebecca is getting married in October on 2017, Morgan in August of 2018. Double Yikes! LOL


It will be a busy & expensive couple of years


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I would be in a dither dressing for formal dinners. My capacity for "dressed up" is limited to jeans, cashmere sweater, scarf and leather shoes. My usual dress this time of year is jeans, soft sweatshirt, socks and moccasins.


I love casual and comfortable. Best is a pj day. Yes, I'm lucky I brought a fancy blouse and slacks for formal dining in New Orleans. I'm much more relaxed now that I can wear slacks and found a covered pair of shoes. It is to be cocktail attire. Now without warning, how many people would have that. I would have been fine not going but since this couple paid for our plane fare and our room and our meals, I would hate to not attend. It will be the experience of a lifetime for me as are all my travels, but politically it will be the high point. I feel like Mr. Smith goes to Washington. Oh no, now my computer won't even show the smilies. Think I'm going to have a visit to Apple when I get home. I feel like a country hick when we go to NYC, so you know where I'm coming from.

Yay, clicked on the AD-Blocker symbol and was able to get photos again. Doing the Happy Dance. Want to see your avatars. That was strange not having your faces or landscapes.

I forgot to mention earlier, I love House Hunters too.

I'm going to try reading without commenting for a while so maybe I can get further along.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Fingers crossed DS gets discharged very soon and doesn't catch anything.
> Edit - I see he has been discharged, that's good. You never stop worrying about them no matter what age they are, do you? Is this the one called Neil? My younger DS is Neil too.


Yes, that's him, he's named after my Dad. Blair is the older one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> That must be some size of dog door!


We would freeze to death with one of those here???? It was -34C/-30F overnight but wth a crazy wind so wind chills below -40, most of the province is under a wind chill warning & many areas have cancelled school buses. Although the busses are well maintained they don't run them when it's below -40 because if there was a breakdown the kids would quickly freeze.
DIL was to go to Lloydminster this morning for an oral exam but has been sick with the cold/flu & now with it being so terribly cold decided she would postpone. I'm sure the people she was to meet with will be glad she didn't share her bugs so GD isn't coming now.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> .....and then we'll be hurtling after them from our wheelchairs! :sm09:


????????


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> We would freeze to death with one of those here???? It was -34C/-30F overnight but wth a crazy wind so wind chills below -40, most of the province is under a wind chill warning & many areas have cancelled school buses. Although the busses are well maintained they don't run them when it's below -40 because if there was a breakdown the kids would quickly freeze.
> DIL was to go to Lloydminster this morning for an oral exam but has been sick with the cold/flu & now with it being so terribly cold decided she would postpone. I'm sure the people she was to meet with will be glad she didn't share her bugs so GD isn't coming now.


Sorry your DIL has been sick but you must be relieved she isn't driving in this cold.

So much for not commenting, but that is a deadly cold if one has a break down.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Sorry you were awakened unexpectedly, but the thought of the singing Christmas tree doing its thing in the loft did make me laugh! It's quieter here now, but it was blowing a hooley last night and we woke this morning to find 2 big pieces of the siding to our dormer lying in next door's garden! DS was doing his nut about it (nothing unusual there then!) but as I told him, it can be fixed, we've got the money to fix it (hasn't always been the case in days gone by!) so what's the problem?....Men!! (Sam excluded of course!)


Not good, hope you can get it fixed without too much trouble or expense. Must have been a terrible wind, either that or not fixed in place properly.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Next door neighbour has just been round and he wanted to go up on the roof to try to sort it!! Managed to persuade him that it was good of him to offer, but we'd rather he left it to the experts and wasn't attempting to climb a ladder on a windy day! I think he was trying to look after the 'old folk' next door! (He's in his 40's) :sm16: :sm09:


Good of him to offer , must be a good neighbour


----------



## Cashmeregma

I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> My Christmas tree is very annoying too if switched on it sings dances tells jokes and has a very loud drum roll so you can see why it woke the whole house up even my husband who could sleep through a herd of elephants banging about , I've got a Santa that parachutes across the room he sings as he's moving the kids love it but it makes me jump as it has a sensor and just starts going


The people who run the service station in town have a real "thing" for Halloween, I was waiting for my fuel & walked back to the magazine rack to kill time, a spider about 2 feet across jumped out from the shelf, I almost had a heart attack????


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I would be in a dither dressing for formal dinners. My capacity for "dressed up" is limited to jeans, cashmere sweater, scarf and leather shoes. My usual dress this time of year is jeans, soft sweatshirt, socks and moccasins.


Me too


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> The people who run the service station in town have a real "thing" for Halloween, I was waiting for my fuel & walked back to the magazine rack to kill time, a spider about 2 feet across jumped out from the shelf, I almost had a heart attack????


So much for not commenting. Wow, I would need The intensive care unit after that. :sm23:

I'm glad I lost weight as I bought this top in Hartville, Ohio and am sure getting the mileage out of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


You both look great, would never guess you've been married 51 yrs


----------



## Bonnie7591

I promised to post the name of the flood alarm thing we installed, better do it before I forget.
The valve that turns the water off is called the Valve Screamer & the sensors that wirelessly connect to it that you put around the house is called the Flood Screamer. Now I must get off here & get them"talking" to each other. DH informed me that was my morning job.????


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> You both look great, would never guess you've been married 51 yrs


Thank you, much appreciated. 
I sure felt it. So hard standing for the whole night. I couldn't get up on those high stools to sit even with help. They had an escalator going up but had to do all the stairs going down and DH had to help me. One stair at a time and boy were there a lot of them. DH has no trouble at all. He does Tai Chi and has for about 39 years. Think it is paying off. I'm terrible about exercise.


----------



## gagesmom

11:45am Wednesday morning here. 

So much to comment on but I quickly skimmed. 
Sorry I can't respond individually. 
Great photos from everyone's travels.
Bella and her Faerie box are fantastic. 
Bowls and cat picture are amazing. 

Yesterday was a crazy busy day. As soon as Gage was gone to school and the dog was out I headed to Giant Tiger and got my groceries as well as a cake mix, frosting, birthday gift, card etc for Gages birthday. It was snowing and blowing all morning and turned to freezing rain in the afternoon. So unfortunately the ones who didn't come on Sunday didn't come yesterday either. I wasn't sure if Greg would come but he did so that was a bonus. 

Our nephew Shane and his gf Brittny are coming this afternoon with the kids. My great nephew Noah and his baby sister born in October. I finally get to meet Suraya. Can't wait. I left Greg a msg and said they would be heading here around 1pm and if he wanted to then come over. He will try as he is not home he is out with his friend Gord. 

It was blowing crazy insane winds last night and freezing rain was coming down. This morning was a beautiful sunrise. No snow or rain today. 

Need to get off here and do the few dishes I have and sweep up the dog fur. 

Will check in later.???? 

Btw Thank you all for Gages birthday wishes. Can't believe he is 12????


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I promised to post the name of the flood alarm thing we installed, better do it before I forget.
> The valve that turns the water off is called the Valve Screamer & the sensors that wirelessly connect to it that you put around the house is called the Flood Screamer. Now I must get off here & get them"talking" to each other. DH informed me that was my morning job.????


Thank you Bonnie. I will certainly check this out. What a fabulous alarm.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am Wednesday morning here.
> 
> So much to comment on but I quickly skimmed.
> Sorry I can't respond individually.
> Great photos from everyone's travels.
> Bella and her Faerie box are fantastic.
> Bowls and cat picture are amazing.
> 
> Yesterday was a crazy busy day. As soon as Gage was gone to school and the dog was out I headed to Giant Tiger and got my groceries as well as a cake mix, frosting, birthday gift, card etc for Gages birthday. It was snowing and blowing all morning and turned to freezing rain jn the


You are such a wonderful Mom. Oh dear. Freezing rain. Did you have to walk in that mess?


----------



## gagesmom

Cashmeregma said:


> You are such a wonderful Mom. Oh dear. Freezing rain. Did you have to walk in that mess?


No I phoned a taxi.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> No I phoned a taxi.


That's good. I know it will be a wonderful celebration. I miss those days. Now it's the grandchildren but we're usually not at the kids party. Mel, it is in the 80's here and perfect. Makes me wonder why we live in the north till the hurricanes hit. ????????‍♂????
Have a great celebration Gage from Panama, Central America.


----------



## gagesmom

Quiet evening last night. 
Supper with Gage Greg and I ☺


----------



## gagesmom

Cashmeregma said:


> You are such a wonderful Mom. Oh dear. Freezing rain. Did you have to walk in that mess?


Thank you Daralene????
I'm not the perfect mom but I do the best that I can. Gage was reduced to tears last night. I believe it was partial disappointment but he said Mom I love you such. You did all of this for me. You are the best. 
So you know we both ended up crying then. 
He has had so much to deal with in the last few years. It was so nice hearing that he appreciates me and my efforts.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> My step-son went into the Navy when he was about 16. They taught him how to cook and when he was discharged, he became a Chef. He spent years at great hotels, in Bermuda, Mount Washington, B.C., Quebec, St. Andrews, and then he decided he would try cruising. He was on a ship for many years and is now retired. He never cooked for me because he enjoyed someone else cooking for him.


Nice that he wanted someone else to cook but you must be a wonderful cook that he didn't cook for you. Sad you did t get to have his cooking.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I'm doing my procrastiknitting by knitting Procrastination Socks! Yes that is the name of them. By Melissa Deutsch Scott in issue 23 of Yarn magazine (2011 it looks like.) These as you see are unfinished. But they are my January UFO to finish. The yarns are leftovers from a number of her club socks (patterns and yarns)


I love those!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra the felted elf slippers are wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Daralene????
> I'm not the perfect mom but I do the best that I can. Gage was reduced to tears last night. I believe it was partial disappointment but he said Mom I love you such. You did all of this for me. You are the best.
> So you know we both ended up crying then.
> He has had so much to deal with in the last few years. It was so nice hearing that he appreciates me and my efforts.


I am so surprised that he did this at his age. How loving and a moment that meant the world to you. Touches my heart as I know you needed this. A special touching moment for sure.

Great photos. So nice that he really enjoyed this and you can see it in his face.

The waitress this morning greeted me so warmly. I had looked up how to tell her to have a good day. The main words i can say are just polite words so , needless to say, por favor and gracias are my main words along with denada, buenos dia...well you get the idea. Then I could tell her to have a nice day, que pasa un buen Dia, and she was thrilled. 
Sadly, just not going to get caught up. Need a little shut eye with the concert tonight. Hugs to all. Hasta luego. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


Both photos are great. He does look happy and relaxed. I love your blouse. It will be perfect :sm24:


----------



## EJS

Cashmeregma said:


> I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


Lovely photos. The blouse looks beautiful on you.

Evelyn


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> Quiet evening last night.
> Supper with Gage Greg and I ☺


They are lovely photos and I am so glad he showed his appreciation and love for you. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I found it! But I have frogged a few rows and may frog a few more just so I'll know where I am again. :sm16: Well, it'll get there.


That's good.

Sometimes it's easier, at least you're making forward progress. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> my bff when i was in school - the counselor gave her a test that showed she should be a tugboat captain. --- sam


Did she go with that as her career?


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


Beautiful pictures Daralene, I think you both look great and your blouse is perfect
Was thinking about you when out walking with mishka Venus was shining brightly and wondering if you so far away can also see it again tonight


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> The people who run the service station in town have a real "thing" for Halloween, I was waiting for my fuel & walked back to the magazine rack to kill time, a spider about 2 feet across jumped out from the shelf, I almost had a heart attack????


I think they would have had to pick me up of the floor :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Maybe he will listen to his grandmother when he won't listen to his mother. Grandmothers often get listened to. What do parents know after all? Hope he is not making a habit of this- or he won't stay a valuable employee long.


Thankfully he usually listens to me, he just flakes out sometimes, and it never hurts to have Marla telling him pretty much the same things. He just doesn't think things through, the ADHD still affects his behaviors, but I keep hoping that eventually he'll get on an even keel and stay there. He needs a good strong wife, the poor woman needs to have a spine of steel and a soft heart. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> Jeremy Brett? He was excellent.


That's who I was thinking of when I typed Basil Rathbone, Jeremy Brett is the one that is my favorite.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> .....and then we'll be hurtling after them from our wheelchairs! :sm09:


 :sm06: Then I want an electric one. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you, much appreciated.
> I sure felt it. So hard standing for the whole night. I couldn't get up on those high stools to sit even with help. They had an escalator going up but had to do all the stairs going down and DH had to help me. One stair at a time and boy were there a lot of them. DH has no trouble at all. He does Tai Chi and has for about 39 years. Think it is paying off. I'm terrible about exercise.


I hate those high stools & the high trucks so many drive here. I'm just built to close to the ground????


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Next door neighbour has just been round and he wanted to go up on the roof to try to sort it!! Managed to persuade him that it was good of him to offer, but we'd rather he left it to the experts and wasn't attempting to climb a ladder on a windy day! I think he was trying to look after the 'old folk' next door! (He's in his 40's) :sm16: :sm09:


Well, it was awfully nice of him to want to take care of it, but I have to agree with you, no one needs to be on a ladder when it's a blustery day. It's good you'll be able to have professionals fix it on an appropriate day.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, Bill looks handsome, you look beautiful. I have every confidence you will loose weight once home. Look how well you've done.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Cashmeregma said:


> I spoke with the wife of the man heading up the festival and she said she is not wearing a dress to the Ambassador's house and she never wears a dress. YAY. I have fancy open shoes and she hadn't even thought about that, so we will see. The shoes would probably be fine if they had high heels but they look a little like flip flops being flats. Well they are flip flops. I found a foldable pair of shoes in one of tHe suitcases that I forgot I brought in case of rain so I could have dry shoes. That would solve the problem of the uncovered feet and cover my blistered toes. They aren't black like my clothes but charcoal grey. I think they will work after looking at this photo. You know, I forgot the other night when we had that great dinner at that small Italian restaurant and had espresso, PHEW, no Montezuma's revenge. Might not have been able to go anywhere. Another gorgeous day here. DH's concert with the band of young people is tonight. He is rehearsing them now. They are all excited as the festival is made up of professional musicians from around the world. They are doing fantastic. This is not easy music and they have come so far.


They are both very cute, but I like the added bling of the one on the left. But, I always like sparkly stuff, lol.


----------



## sassafras123

Mel, love pics of Gage, they so show his soft, little boy side. Precious.


----------



## pammie1234

Swedenme said:


> My Christmas tree is very annoying too if switched on it sings dances tells jokes and has a very loud drum roll so you can see why it woke the whole house up even my husband who could sleep through a herd of elephants banging about , I've got a Santa that parachutes across the room he sings as he's moving the kids love it but it makes me jump as it has a sensor and just starts going


I want your Santa!


----------



## pammie1234

Daralene, you and DH look great! The blouse will be perfect.

Mel, Gage really had an awesome birthday! I'm sure he was disappointed that some were unable to come, but he certainly appreciated you and all of your effort! That's the most important part.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I spoke with the wife of the man heading up the festival and she said she is not wearing a dress to the Ambassador's house and she never wears a dress. YAY. I have fancy open shoes and she hadn't even thought about that, so we will see. The shoes would probably be fine if they had high heels but they look a little like flip flops being flats. Well they are flip flops. I found a foldable pair of shoes in one of tHe suitcases that I forgot I brought in case of rain so I could have dry shoes. That would solve the problem of the uncovered feet and cover my blistered toes. They aren't black like my clothes but charcoal grey. I think they will work after looking at this photo. You know, I forgot the other night when we had that great dinner at that small Italian restaurant and had espresso, PHEW, no Montezuma's revenge. Might not have been able to go anywhere. Another gorgeous day here. DH's concert with the band of young people is tonight. He is rehearsing them now. They are all excited as the festival is made up of professional musicians from around the world. They are doing fantastic. This is not easy music and they have come so far.


Great that you were able to chat with her and find that a pantsuit or such would be fine, either pair of shoes looks great, but I think you are right about wearing the closed toe and they are even blingy. :sm02: 
It will be wonderful to hear all those young musicians playing your DH's music. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Had to giggle. Poor Maya, we never gave her her own doggie door, so she uses door we put in for Yorkie and Minpin!


Oh my, the visions of her trying to shimmy through a little doggy door is beyond description. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I'm not getting any photos any more. Somehow I did something when setting up Ad block. I'm trying to get in and change it back but can't figure out where it is to change it. Not even getting avatar photos. LOL. So much for me trying to get rid of ads. LOL.


Oh no, hopefully it will be an easy fix, I bet one of the young people there can fix it for you, don't know that you would want someone else handling your phone though, I'm not sure I would.


----------



## pammie1234

One of my travel buddies fell when his ladder slipped. He broke his wrist, but could have been so much worse. However, this happened in Sept. and it is still bothering him. The docs say it has to do with the nerves being damaged. It still swells and hurts. No climbing on the roof for me!


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that really was some wind. Thank goodness you are ok to get it fixed. It's really been so windy for you this year. Will you be able to use the same pieces. I guess not as probably damaged when ripped off.


Not sure, but I think they will be able to reuse the same bits. The roofer has promised to be here before the end of the week - they are extremely busy because of the damage to properties, but they are having problems because they can't go up onto roofs as long as this wind continues.


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


Two lovely people, beautiful pictures of both of you. That top will see you through any occasion, you'll be the belle of the ball. Enjoy the experience. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, the visions of her trying to shimmy through a little doggy door is beyond description. :sm23:


????????????


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not good, hope you can get it fixed without too much trouble or expense. Must have been a terrible wind, either that or not fixed in place properly.


It's been up there for 5 years, so I think it was just the force of the wind.


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


You both look great! As for your dinner my gran would have said just get in there and "fling your face at them!".... no, I'm not sure where she was going with that one either! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, I'm glad his grandma got him set straight, I hope all goes better now.
> 
> I often watch House hunters just to see the scenery & what kind of places people live in. Sometimes it beautiful and others it's downright scary????


It's interesting to see what they argue about too. lol 
And they always say "we want an easy transition for the kids". lolol Be honest, the kids are going to adapt with little to no problem, they want an easy transition for themselves. 
Devon was beautiful, I think if I were moving to England, that would be at the top of my list for areas, based purely on the landscape.


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Daralene????
> I'm not the perfect mom but I do the best that I can. Gage was reduced to tears last night. I believe it was partial disappointment but he said Mom I love you such. You did all of this for me. You are the best.
> So you know we both ended up crying then.
> He has had so much to deal with in the last few years. It was so nice hearing that he appreciates me and my efforts.


Looks like Gage is really enjoying himself. So nice to hear how much he appreciates his Mom, no wonder you both ended up in tears.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


Both are fantastic photos of you two. Lovely top on a lovely lady!


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> The people who run the service station in town have a real "thing" for Halloween, I was waiting for my fuel & walked back to the magazine rack to kill time, a spider about 2 feet across jumped out from the shelf, I almost had a heart attack????


Oh my!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> You were quite young so it must have really made an impression.


Just short of ten, so a very interesting end to my first decade.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Both photos are great. He does look happy and relaxed. I love your blouse. It will be perfect :sm24:


Thank you Norma. Now that I can wear slacks, I will be good and also found that pair of shoes that will cover my feet other than my ugly old lady shoes. I can't believe how relaxed he is about everything. He is having a blast and is so inspired by what is going on here. It isn't music in the sense of how much money can I make but how can music make a better world. Thank goodness there are people who have money who care and make this all possible.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: Funny. You might think Santa had come to deliver presents and stopped to play, but can be scary. DH wasn't home and we had a toy talking parrot that said in a crazy parrot's voice from the upstairs hallway, H E L L O. My adrenaline went sky high. Got quite a laugh out of that.
> 
> Bonnie, so sorry son got poked in the spine 6 times. Once is too many. That is not nice at all. Hope he won't be too sore for too long. Thinking it may get worse, but hope not. Glad he is home safely. A load off your mind for sure. So sorry to hear about your relative finding out she has cancer. Prayers that she will be cancer free after surgery. So glad you had that time with her your last trip.
> 
> Wow, taking up a whole page so will stop and give space for others. Julie, I am sitting here and imagining what it was like for you as a little girl passing through the Canal and going right by where I am. That may be the closest we ever get. Oh no, not true, I was in your home village in Scotland and we've both been in Germany. Close but separated by time.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> https://entomology.ca.uky.edu/ef416
> 
> This explains more. These have only been a problem for the last 25 years or so, and it's too dry a climate for them here, I think.


By the sounds of it, that could be quite fortunate that you are too dry for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS said:


> Lovely photos. The blouse looks beautiful on you.
> 
> Evelyn


Thanks Evelyn. Amazing that I found it in Mennonite country. The store was called Victorian Rose and had furniture, dishes and lovely clothes that I have never been able to fit into. FINALLY did it. Not saying it will fit me when I get home. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Daralene, you and DH look great! The blouse will be perfect.
> 
> Mel, Gage really had an awesome birthday! I'm sure he was disappointed that some were unable to come, but he certainly appreciated you and all of your effort! That's the most important part.


Thanks Pammie. Guys have it so much easier and how is it they look great without makeup and fancy hairdos!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, hopefully it will be an easy fix, I bet one of the young people there can fix it for you, don't know that you would want someone else handling your phone though, I'm not sure I would.


I fixed it. Instead of searching through settings I went out and clicked on the icon for Ad Bloc and the setting was right there. Yay, I did it!


----------



## iamsam

a number of weeks ago - probably a good while ago - we were talking about washers. and i told the story of when mother's wringer washer broke and she and dad did the wash by hand. this is what they used. stomp it up and down - a hand held agitator. mother also had a really small one she used for hand wash. --- sam

https://www.lehmans.com/product/breathing-hand-washer?utm_source=Bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=laundry_homeDecor_011117


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> One of my travel buddies fell when his ladder slipped. He broke his wrist, but could have been so much worse. However, this happened in Sept. and it is still bothering him. The docs say it has to do with the nerves being damaged. It still swells and hurts. No climbing on the roof for me!


We have friends in Denmark and his wife was doing something with vines on the house and she fell and broke her neck. A miracle she wasn't paralyzed. I'm sure she was in bad shape for a long time while healing. If we have to hire someone we make sure they have insurance too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> a number of weeks ago - probably a good while ago - we were talking about washers. and i told the story of when mother's wringer washer broke and she and dad did the wash by hand. this is what they used. stomp it up and down - a hand held agitator. mother also had a really small one she used for hand wash. --- sam
> 
> https://www.lehmans.com/product/breathing-hand-washer?utm_source=Bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=laundry_homeDecor_011117


I've never seen anything like that. Interesting.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the shawl you're working on and Matthew's projects are fantastic.


pacer said:


> Matthew is back to art class tonight and had fun. Day one pictures. Also progress on the drawing. I am still tired but must keep going.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Not sure, but I think they will be able to reuse the same bits. The roofer has promised to be here before the end of the week - they are extremely busy because of the damage to properties, but they are having problems because they can't go up onto roofs as long as this wind continues.


Oh my, better pieces off the house than broken bones off the ladders. When they repaired some of ours that needed new pieces from a hurricane I was upset because it didn't match. The man had to explain that he would have to come rub dirt on it. Didn't get it at first, then I realized they were new pieces and our old siding was dirty. :sm12:

Just thinking that the nice thing about this time is no housework and I can be on KTP with my friends. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Two lovely people, beautiful pictures of both of you. That top will see you through any occasion, you'll be the belle of the ball. Enjoy the experience. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Angelam. I will try and take my husbands experience and relax. I need to concentrate on the other people and ask them about themselves, then I won't have to talk so much. Don't have any problems with talking with the kids, but I do with people with money. I'm totally out of my depth, but hey, you have to start somewhere.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank goodness it isn't fluid on his brain. I didn't know what RSV was so looked it up. Praying that as this is treated that no other problems develop from this virus and that Nathaniel will be healthy and strong.



NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> You both look great! As for your dinner my gran would have said just get in there and "fling your face at them!".... no, I'm not sure where she was going with that one either! :sm06: :sm09:


Now I'll have to remember that one. Between your Gran and Sam I may just burst out laughing instead of being nervous. 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Both are fantastic photos of you two. Lovely top on a lovely lady!


Thank you. It is my most special top. So glad I brought it. It is a jazz festival and that means t-shirts and jeans to me. So lucky I brought it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just short of ten, so a very interesting end to my first decade.


I moved to the States at 11. It quite the same transision but still a change to the South. From Scotland to New Zealand. Wow, and by boat. Also living near the Native culture.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Daralene, I think you both look great and your blouse is perfect
> Was thinking about you when out walking with mishka Venus was shining brightly and wondering if you so far away can also see it again tonight


Thank you. Clear skies again so I should be able to. If I see it I'll think of you walking Mishka.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully he usually listens to me, he just flakes out sometimes, and it never hurts to have Marla telling him pretty much the same things. He just doesn't think things through, the ADHD still affects his behaviors, but I keep hoping that eventually he'll get on an even keel and stay there. He needs a good strong wife, the poor woman needs to have a spine of steel and a soft heart. lol


It sure is hard being a mother and we never stop caring. Sorry he is having problems right now and hope he will do ok. Jobs make little leeway for some of the problems people have. I thought it was funny when you said you would kill him and the lady from his work said to have him call her first. Sounds like a good person.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Quiet evening last night.
> Supper with Gage Greg and I ☺


Gage looks like he had a great time, he's growing faster and faster.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> I promised to post the name of the flood alarm thing we installed, better do it before I forget.
> The valve that turns the water off is called the Valve Screamer & the sensors that wirelessly connect to it that you put around the house is called the Flood Screamer. Now I must get off here & get them"talking" to each other. DH informed me that was my morning job.????


I've written those down, I had told David about them, he thought that sounded like a good idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate those high stools & the high trucks so many drive here. I'm just built to close to the ground????


Yes, I'm having quite the time getting into the passenger vans here and in New Orleans. Ripped my other nice blouse sliding across and had to tuck it in or the wind caused it to fly up in the air. LOL. You can't take me out in public.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, Bill looks handsome, you look beautiful. I have every confidence you will loose weight once home. Look how well you've done.


Thank you. It has taken me so long to lose it. I told DH it is like being a balloon and being blown up. Even though it will take time and commitment, I wouldn't miss this trip. Maybe a dinner, but not the trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> They are both very cute, but I like the added bling of the one on the left. But, I always like sparkly stuff, lol.


I'm a sucker for bling too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bonnie glad DS made it home safely. So sorry he had to be stuck 6 times. Ouch! Very sad to hear your cousin has uterine cancer. Will keep her in my prayers. Hopefully it has been diagnosed early enough for effective treatment.

RE: the flu; Georgia is one of the states so far being hit very severely by the flu virus this year so far. DH and I both get a flu shot every year. Wish I could get DD to go get one!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS just got home, he seems OK, says his back is sore, I guess there was a malfunction with the biopsy needle so he had 6 pokes instead of 2???? He's very glad to be out of hospital before he caught something, the flu seems to be spreading like wildfire, he said by the time he left 2 floors were under quarantine. I saw on the news, last year at this time there were 23 confirmed cases of influenza A at this time & as of today there were 590 in the province. I'm glad I got my flu shot, of course DH didn't get one as real men don't need them????
> 
> Desert Joy, the nasty weather is probably causing both your headaches & FM flare, I heard the winds were so crazy yesterday it took down a 1000 yr old giant red wood.
> 
> Tami, nice socks
> 
> Mary, what a lovely gift for Bella. Matthews arts are wonderful as always. Thank you so much fir the lovely cards from both you & Matthew, they arrived today. Not sure what's wrong with our mail but it seems painfully slow.
> 
> My cousin from Ontario that I stayed with most if my visit last spring called me tonight, she's been diagnosed with stage 2 uterine cancer & booked for surgery in. 2 weeks. I hope she will be OK, they told her she will probably need chemo too. ( Jackie, if you're reading this, the one you met.)
> 
> Margaret, I started on that sweater tonight, I have about a 5 inch square done, so far, so good.
> 
> Daralene, I forgot time say, love your pictures & I'm glad you're having a good time


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pammie. Guys have it so much easier and how is it they look great without makeup and fancy hairdos!


I know! I have a gray-haired friend that looks really young. If I went gray, I would look 100!


----------



## Railyn

Lovely pictures of you two. I really like the blouse. It is easy to see how you can get good mileage out of it. Really lovely.


----------



## nittergma

Thanks for the opening Sam the soups sound good I've caught a nasty cold and that's all I feel like eating. There have been several people i our apartment some children with some bad sounding coughs. Need a big bottle of hand sanitizer Thanks to Kate for keeping uo up to date also. Sorry to hear about your kitty Sam, I know I always worry when one of ours wants to cross the road
We have an amazingly warm day today! it feels like Spring! better try and catch up


----------



## Gweniepooh

That was really some heavy wind! Glad it can be fixed.


KateB said:


> Sorry you were awakened unexpectedly, but the thought of the singing Christmas tree doing its thing in the loft did make me laugh! It's quieter here now, but it was blowing a hooley last night and we woke this morning to find 2 big pieces of the siding to our dormer lying in next door's garden! DS was doing his nut about it (nothing unusual there then!) but as I told him, it can be fixed, we've got the money to fix it (hasn't always been the case in days gone by!) so what's the problem?....Men!! (Sam excluded of course!)


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Daralene????
> I'm not the perfect mom but I do the best that I can. Gage was reduced to tears last night. I believe it was partial disappointment but he said Mom I love you such. You did all of this for me. You are the best.
> So you know we both ended up crying then.
> He has had so much to deal with in the last few years. It was so nice hearing that he appreciates me and my efforts.


It is always nice when they tell us, unfortunately when they are young, it can be very infrequent. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh

How very kind of your neighbor to have offered to help though. But yes, I'd let the professionals handle it for possible insurance purposes.



KateB said:


> Next door neighbour has just been round and he wanted to go up on the roof to try to sort it!! Managed to persuade him that it was good of him to offer, but we'd rather he left it to the experts and wasn't attempting to climb a ladder on a windy day! I think he was trying to look after the 'old folk' next door! (He's in his 40's) :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Bonnie7591 said:


> It will be a busy & expensive couple of years


It definitely will, especially when you add on a potential move from Illinois to Florida....


----------



## Gweniepooh

I finished the child size mermaid tail blanket this morning and took it by the dentist's office to give to one of the hygienist for her daughter. She was thrilled with it. I had forgotten to take a picture at home so she let me take one at the office. It doesn't show the tail very well in the photo but I was pleased with the finished product.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Current progress on my Rose City Roller socks. Really liking the color, reminds me of Starbursts candy, lol. Now I'm hungry....


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished the child size mermaid tail blanket this morning and took it by the dentist's office to give to one of the hygienist for her daughter. She was thrilled with it. I had forgotten to take a picture at home so she let me take one at the office. It doesn't show the tail very well in the photo but I was pleased with the finished product.


Very cool, she looks happy!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I fixed it. Instead of searching through settings I went out and clicked on the icon for Ad Bloc and the setting was right there. Yay, I did it!


Fabulous!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh

And I'm hoping that Kathy (KEHinkle) will let us know something as she is the queen of sock knitting. Still haven't received mine but think they will be in by Friday.



Bonnie7591 said:


> It was Gwen who ordered them, I've been thinking of getting them but haven't done it yet, I think I will order from Mary Maxim next time I order depending on what Gwen has to say.
> 
> What a great idea for that lady, hope it will help her.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Norma. Now that I can wear slacks, I will be good and also found that pair of shoes that will cover my feet other than my ugly old lady shoes. I can't believe how relaxed he is about everything. He is having a blast and is so inspired by what is going on here. It isn't music in the sense of how much money can I make but how can music make a better world. Thank goodness there are people who have money who care and make this all possible.


It is wonderful how music goes beyond many boundaries. I am humbled by what you have told us. Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely pictures of each of you! Your blouse is very nice; perfect for the special events.


Cashmeregma said:


> I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> It sure is hard being a mother and we never stop caring. Sorry he is having problems right now and hope he will do ok. Jobs make little leeway for some of the problems people have. I thought it was funny when you said you would kill him and the lady from his work said to have him call her first. Sounds like a good person.


One evening when he was middle school age, he and his friends (we lived in an apartment complex) were out messing around and I happened to be leaving my friends when security corralled the group, (security was an off duty Sheriffs deputy who lived on property) I grabbed Christopher by the ear and sent him directly home, security came over after I got to the stairs to our apartment and said that Christopher hadn't been in the mix, but if he ever caught him doing anything, he'd just bring him to me as whatever I was going to do was better than anything he could scare him with. :sm16: :sm09: 
And no, I never beat him. lolol He did get a spanking when it was necessary as a child, only when it was something that needed to be learnt and learnt fast because it was a safety factor, like lighting a mattress on fire that was leaning against the fence... You see where this is going... :sm19: 
Fortunately, though he agrees he has to learn everything the hard way, he usually learns it the first time as long as it leaves an impression, otherwise he has to repeat the actions a few times to get the idea. Boys...


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie glad DS made it home safely. So sorry he had to be stuck 6 times. Ouch! Very sad to hear your cousin has uterine cancer. Will keep her in my prayers. Hopefully it has been diagnosed early enough for effective treatment.
> 
> RE: the flu; Georgia is one of the states so far being hit very severely by the flu virus this year so far. DH and I both get a flu shot every year. Wish I could get DD to go get one!


 :sm12: I'm like your DD, I don't get one either, I figure I'm in relatively good health, so I'll come through it fine, I want my immune system to work it out, but once I start having issues, then I'll get one every year.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished the child size mermaid tail blanket this morning and took it by the dentist's office to give to one of the hygienist for her daughter. She was thrilled with it. I had forgotten to take a picture at home so she let me take one at the office. It doesn't show the tail very well in the photo but I was pleased with the finished product.


That turned out great Gwen! She looks over the moon with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

He is a good son and it from having a wonderful mom.



gagesmom said:


> Thank you Daralene????
> I'm not the perfect mom but I do the best that I can. Gage was reduced to tears last night. I believe it was partial disappointment but he said Mom I love you such. You did all of this for me. You are the best.
> So you know we both ended up crying then.
> He has had so much to deal with in the last few years. It was so nice hearing that he appreciates me and my efforts.


----------



## Poledra65

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my Rose City Roller socks. Really liking the color, reminds me of Starbursts candy, lol. Now I'm hungry....


I love the yarn! Lol! They do look like candy. :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished the child size mermaid tail blanket this morning and took it by the dentist's office to give to one of the hygienist for her daughter. She was thrilled with it. I had forgotten to take a picture at home so she let me take one at the office. It doesn't show the tail very well in the photo but I was pleased with the finished product.


Looks great! I love the colour :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my Rose City Roller socks. Really liking the color, reminds me of Starbursts candy, lol. Now I'm hungry....


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan

Daralene dark slacks nice blouse and pretty shoes, you will be perfect. Lovely photos of you and Don. 
It is daunting talking to rich people, but they are just people after all. We have to deal with a very rich family who own a bedding company here. They are really good nice folks, apart from one brother who is high and mighty, and he's a short guy too lol!. Best of luck for the big occasion, we are all thinking of you!


----------



## Gweniepooh

off to nap. TTYL


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> I spoke with the wife of the man heading up the festival and she said she is not wearing a dress to the Ambassador's house and she never wears a dress. YAY. I have fancy open shoes and she hadn't even thought about that, so we will see. The shoes would probably be fine if they had high heels but they look a little like flip flops being flats. Well they are flip flops. I found a foldable pair of shoes in one of tHe suitcases that I forgot I brought in case of rain so I could have dry shoes. That would solve the problem of the uncovered feet and cover my blistered toes. They aren't black like my clothes but charcoal grey. I think they will work after looking at this photo. You know, I forgot the other night when we had that great dinner at that small Italian restaurant and had espresso, PHEW, no Montezuma's revenge. Might not have been able to go anywhere. Another gorgeous day here. DH's concert with the band of young people is tonight. He is rehearsing them now. They are all excited as the festival is made up of professional musicians from around the world. They are doing fantastic. This is not easy music and they have come so far.


I agree that the ones you are planning to wear look smarter.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was Gwen who ordered them, I've been thinking of getting them but haven't done it yet, I think I will order from Mary Maxim next time I order depending on what Gwen has to say.
> 
> What a great idea for that lady, hope it will help her.


You must have put in the link then- I found it under your posts!


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, I would love the Santa while the grandkids are still small.


Elizabeth would love it- she loves anything that makes a noise. Not usually silence round her for long she soon finds one of her many toys that play 'music'. I can just see her face if she had a sensor one (and Bretts- he would hate it!).


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> The people who run the service station in town have a real "thing" for Halloween, I was waiting for my fuel & walked back to the magazine rack to kill time, a spider about 2 feet across jumped out from the shelf, I almost had a heart attack????


I would hate that!


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


Good photos- he does look young doesn't he? Like your top. Just as well you had it- bet it's getting a lot of use from what you've said.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> 11:45am Wednesday morning here.
> 
> So much to comment on but I quickly skimmed.
> Sorry I can't respond individually.
> Great photos from everyone's travels.
> Bella and her Faerie box are fantastic.
> Bowls and cat picture are amazing.
> 
> Yesterday was a crazy busy day. As soon as Gage was gone to school and the dog was out I headed to Giant Tiger and got my groceries as well as a cake mix, frosting, birthday gift, card etc for Gages birthday. It was snowing and blowing all morning and turned to freezing rain in the afternoon. So unfortunately the ones who didn't come on Sunday didn't come yesterday either. I wasn't sure if Greg would come but he did so that was a bonus.
> 
> Our nephew Shane and his gf Brittny are coming this afternoon with the kids. My great nephew Noah and his baby sister born in October. I finally get to meet Suraya. Can't wait. I left Greg a msg and said they would be heading here around 1pm and if he wanted to then come over. He will try as he is not home he is out with his friend Gord.
> 
> It was blowing crazy insane winds last night and freezing rain was coming down. This morning was a beautiful sunrise. No snow or rain today.
> 
> Need to get off here and do the few dishes I have and sweep up the dog fur.
> 
> Will check in later.????
> 
> Btw Thank you all for Gages birthday wishes. Can't believe he is 12????


What a shame weather and health stopped many of the guests on two occasions. Hope Gage enjoyed his birthday anyway.

Seen your post- clearly he did you can see his delight in his face. And how nice that he said how much he apprciated it. I'm sure with some of his behaviour it was even more apprciated


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> One evening when he was middle school age, he and his friends (we lived in an apartment complex) were out messing around and I happened to be leaving my friends when security corralled the group, (security was an off duty Sheriffs deputy who lived on property) I grabbed Christopher by the ear and sent him directly home, security came over after I got to the stairs to our apartment and said that Christopher hadn't been in the mix, but if he ever caught him doing anything, he'd just bring him to me as whatever I was going to do was better than anything he could scare him with. :sm16: :sm09:
> And no, I never beat him. lolol He did get a spanking when it was necessary as a child, only when it was something that needed to be learnt and learnt fast because it was a safety factor, like lighting a mattress on fire that was leaning against the fence... You see where this is going... :sm19:
> Fortunately, though he agrees he has to learn everything the hard way, he usually learns it the first time as long as it leaves an impression, otherwise he has to repeat the actions a few times to get the idea. Boys...


At least he learnt. Fortunately Maryanne never tried things like that- as she likely would never have learnt not to.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I moved to the States at 11. It quite the same transision but still a change to the South. From Scotland to New Zealand. Wow, and by boat. Also living near the Native culture.


Did you and your Mom fly?


----------



## Fan

Here's a good little recipe for cheese lovers and would be good for party nibbles or with soup.
Cheese Twists.
25gm (1oz) butter melted.
1 sheet ready rolled puff pastry
Salt and pepper for seasoning
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/3 cup grated tasty cheddar
2tsp fresh rosemary, or dried. A good pinch of cayenne pepper, would work well too, or herb of choice, thyme, oregano. 
Heat oven to 400F or 200C
Brush melted butter over thawed pastry
Season with salt and pepper, sprinkle cheeses , and rosemary,
over pastry, and press in firmly.
Cut pastry in half, then cut halves into 6 strips
Twist into spirals, place onto baking paper lined oven tray.
Cook at 400F or 200C for 10 minutes until lightly browned and serve hot or cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Fan said:


> Daralene dark slacks nice blouse and pretty shoes, you will be perfect. Lovely photos of you and Don.
> It is daunting talking to rich people, but they are just people after all. We have to deal with a very rich family who own a bedding company here. They are really good nice folks, apart from one brother who is high and mighty, and he's a short guy too lol!. Best of luck for the big occasion, we are all thinking of you!


Thank you Fan. If I keep my mouth shut other than to be cordial and join in a little, I should be ok. In New Orleans one of Bill's colleagues saw me as I was getting on the elevator and I told him to tell his wife I said hello if I saw her. :sm23: no chance to say I meant if I didn't see her as the elevator doors closed as he walked off with a puzzled look. I am shaking the chair laughing just thinking of it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished the child size mermaid tail blanket this morning and took it by the dentist's office to give to one of the hygienist for her daughter. She was thrilled with it. I had forgotten to take a picture at home so she let me take one at the office. It doesn't show the tail very well in the photo but I was pleased with the finished product.


Child sized, but it looks pretty big to me- lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you and your Mom fly?


Yes, and I was disappointed there were no beautiful ladies in hula skirts with leis of flowers to put around our necks. Mind you, it was Florida not Hawaii. Of course when we were moving to NY I was so excited about being able to go to Broadway. Found out we'd be almost 7 hrs away. And that was as an adult. Had no idea NY was such a huge state.


----------



## Fan

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Fan. If I keep my mouth shut other than to be cordial and join in a little, I should be ok. In New Orleans one of Bill's colleagues saw me as I was getting on the elevator and I told him to tell his wife I said hello if I saw her. :sm23: no chance to say I meant if I didn't see her as the elevator doors closed as he walked off with a puzzled look. I am shaking the chair laughing just thinking of it.


This particular guy always treated me with disinterest, until we went to Germany, on a business trade trip with the brothers of rich family., he was being rude in English to the waiter in a restaurant and commented I don't know what he's saying, so I explained what he said in German, well boy oh boy did he change his manner to me, and politely asked me to translate for the rest of the trip.
Score one to me lol!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and I was disappointed there were no beautiful ladies in hula skirts with leis of flowers to put around our necks. Mind you, it was Florida not Hawaii. Of course when we were moving to NY I was so excited about being able to go to Broadway. Found out we'd be almost 7 hrs away. And that was as an adult. Had no idea NY was such a huge state.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Good photos- he does look young doesn't he? Like your top. Just as well you had it- bet it's getting a lot of use from what you've said.


It sure is. I'm wearing my top that got ripped so my black one won't get dewey, if you get my meaning. I found a safety pin and it is on the inside. This one is lightweight too so should be good. Want the black lace for tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234

Gwen, the mermaid tail is great. I bought a pattern that has cables because my 30 year old DD wants one! And she wanted it a little on the fancy side! Who knows when I'll get started on it!


----------



## pammie1234

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my Rose City Roller socks. Really liking the color, reminds me of Starbursts candy, lol. Now I'm hungry....


Socks look very good, and I love the color!


----------



## Lurker 2

What I have been doing lately, while the camera was out of action.


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful work, Julie!


----------



## iamsam

he is the one - i thought he was excellent also. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Jeremy Brett? He was excellent.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished the child size mermaid tail blanket this morning and took it by the dentist's office to give to one of the hygienist for her daughter. She was thrilled with it. I had forgotten to take a picture at home so she let me take one at the office. It doesn't show the tail very well in the photo but I was pleased with the finished product.


The mermaid tail is lovely Gwen, some little girl is going to be very happy


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> By the sounds of it, that could be quite fortunate that you are too dry for them.


Yes, I'm sure that those ladybugs could wreak havoc here--they are really only a nuisance in fall when the weather changes, as far as we could tell--other than the initial "invasion," we didn't see any adverse results of their coming in. They do smell pretty bad, even so, when cleaning them up!


----------



## Swedenme

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my Rose City Roller socks. Really liking the color, reminds me of Starbursts candy, lol. Now I'm hungry....


Sock looks lovely like the colour


----------



## flyty1n

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful work, Julie!


My feelings exactly. I love your intricate designs Julie.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> a number of weeks ago - probably a good while ago - we were talking about washers. and i told the story of when mother's wringer washer broke and she and dad did the wash by hand. this is what they used. stomp it up and down - a hand held agitator. mother also had a really small one she used for hand wash. --- sam
> 
> https://www.lehmans.com/product/breathing-hand-washer?utm_source=Bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=laundry_homeDecor_011117


And I've used a (clean!) plunger in a bucket to wash in a pinch, which is what that looks like to me! :sm23:


----------



## iamsam

we had a hooley going on last evening for a while also - rain and winds to 50m[h. glad that was all the damage there was. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sorry you were awakened unexpectedly, but the thought of the singing Christmas tree doing its thing in the loft did make me laugh! It's quieter here now, but it was blowing a hooley last night and we woke this morning to find 2 big pieces of the siding to our dormer lying in next door's garden! DS was doing his nut about it (nothing unusual there then!) but as I told him, it can be fixed, we've got the money to fix it (hasn't always been the case in days gone by!) so what's the problem?....Men!! (Sam excluded of course!)


----------



## iamsam

KateB said:


> You weren't going to get one?!!! Sam, give yourself a Come to Jesus Talk right now! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## iamsam

it was nice of him to offer though. --- sam



KateB said:


> Next door neighbour has just been round and he wanted to go up on the roof to try to sort it!! Managed to persuade him that it was good of him to offer, but we'd rather he left it to the experts and wasn't attempting to climb a ladder on a windy day! I think he was trying to look after the 'old folk' next door! (He's in his 40's) :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam

two weeks huh - i can't remember the last time i did the floors. i keep looking at them as telling myself to sweep and get them cleaned up. maybe tomorrow, --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> LOL :sm24: I must admit I havent done my floors in the last 2 weeks, just cant be bothered and keep putting it off. But I did take down the Christmas decorations today and watered all my plants and I did my 6 hours volunteering. I have tomorrow off and the floors will get done finally.... LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful work, Julie!


Thank you Pammie!


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pammie. Guys have it so much easier and how is it they look great without makeup and fancy hairdos!


You are lovely no matter what! The blouse is beautiful on you.

Thanks for sharing all the photos and those of you who shared knitting--it's all fabulous.

I'm still not sure how far I need to frog back on the shawl. :sm16: :sm12: I'm really annoyed at myself--I guess I just couldn't type that day, as I worked it the first time from the writing on paper and somehow this typed one isn't working. Well, lesson to be learned there. So I'll go back and redo. It won't be the first time. Heh.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> a number of weeks ago - probably a good while ago - we were talking about washers. and i told the story of when mother's wringer washer broke and she and dad did the wash by hand. this is what they used. stomp it up and down - a hand held agitator. mother also had a really small one she used for hand wash. --- sam
> 
> https://www.lehmans.com/product/breathing-hand-washer?utm_source=Bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=laundry_homeDecor_011117


It looks like the first cousin to a toilet plunger ????????


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> My feelings exactly. I love your intricate designs Julie.


Thank you, Joyce! The only way one would get the same- one would have to be able to work from a photo- I don't want to get into writing them up!


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> One evening when he was middle school age, he and his friends (we lived in an apartment complex) were out messing around and I happened to be leaving my friends when security corralled the group, (security was an off duty Sheriffs deputy who lived on property) I grabbed Christopher by the ear and sent him directly home, security came over after I got to the stairs to our apartment and said that Christopher hadn't been in the mix, but if he ever caught him doing anything, he'd just bring him to me as whatever I was going to do was better than anything he could scare him with. :sm16: :sm09:
> And no, I never beat him. lolol He did get a spanking when it was necessary as a child, only when it was something that needed to be learnt and learnt fast because it was a safety factor, like lighting a mattress on fire that was leaning against the fence... You see where this is going... :sm19:
> Fortunately, though he agrees he has to learn everything the hard way, he usually learns it the first time as long as it leaves an impression, otherwise he has to repeat the actions a few times to get the idea. Boys...


Oh gosh sounds like it was never a dull moment
A bit like my nephew when he was young , I remember looking out of the window and seeing 2 long lines appearing in the wheat field opposite my sisters I've never seen 2 young boys run so fast especially wearing clogs they had let the farmers goats out and were being chased by them as a 13 teenager I thought it was hilarious, same nephew and a little girl decided to give each other a haircut he couldn't understand why girls mother was so angry as he had only snipped her hair twice but she had cut his lots 
Mother was holding 2 long braids in her hand . My sister certainly had her hands full with him


----------



## gagesmom

Had an awesome time this afternoon. 
My nephew Shane and his girlfriend Brittny brought the kids to visit. Noah will be 2 yrs old already on January 19. And I got to meet little Miss Suraya. She was born in October and I got to meet her for the first time today. She is so tiny and precious. Made my day.
Noah was Gages shadow. And I got baby snuggles. 
Love these guys❤❤❤❤


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn

Poledra65 said:


> :sm12: I'm like your DD, I don't get one either, I figure I'm in relatively good health, so I'll come through it fine, I want my immune system to work it out, but once I start having issues, then I'll get one every year.[/quot
> 
> Don't forget though, it's not just about getting through it OK, but it's also about not spreading it around to those with weaker immune systems who may not be able to get the shot for some reason. Herd immunity.


----------



## iamsam

i really really hate shots. i bet my heart rate doubles whenever someone say i need a shot. the funny thing is - blood draws are a piece of cake - i have had so many of them it is just second nature. blood gases on the other hand i don't like so much. had one in indy - she did it on the first stick but it was still uncomfortable. i agree - it is good i got a flu shot. --- sam



darowil said:


> While I don't bother I am healthy and if I got the flu would be most likely to come through without a problem. But Sam why wouldn't you with your chest? Could be extremely serious for you if you got the flu. And even if you do after having the immunisation you are almost certain to get it much milder than otherwise.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> :sm12: I'm like your DD, I don't get one either, I figure I'm in relatively good health, so I'll come through it fine, I want my immune system to work it out, but once I start having issues, then I'll get one every year.


I agree with you Kaye Jo. I've never had a flu jab either.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately, while the camera was out of action.


They are all beautiful Julie and such lovely colours . Are you keeping them all for yourself and what does the water lilly coat look like


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I finished the child size mermaid tail blanket this morning and took it by the dentist's office to give to one of the hygienist for her daughter. She was thrilled with it. I had forgotten to take a picture at home so she let me take one at the office. It doesn't show the tail very well in the photo but I was pleased with the finished product.


Looks great, I love the color


----------



## sassafras123

Not commenting, just trying to keep up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> They are all beautiful Julie and such lovely colours . Are you keeping them all for yourself and what does the water lilly coat look like


Thank you Sonja- the jacket can be found on Ravelry- I need to get off the computer now.
Yes they are intended for me- been working on my wardrobe!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my Rose City Roller socks. Really liking the color, reminds me of Starbursts candy, lol. Now I'm hungry....


Very pretty


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has been so hectic. Elysa thanks everyone very much, she cried when she found out there were prayers from areound the world. After a scary few days and lots of poking prodding and tests, it has been determined that the first hospital made a mistake. Nathaniel has RSV and will be released tomorrow as long as things go well over night.
> Thank you so much everyone.
> Love and Hugs Caren


Oh what wonderful news!


----------



## iamsam

love the blouse - you look great. good picture of bill. ---- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I took this photo of DH at the canal last night. I really like it and he did too as he thinks he looks younger. He looks so relaxed and happy. I think I have gained about 15 lbs. will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


----------



## iamsam

i would have taken my shoes off and gone barefoot - doing the stairs might have been easier. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you, much appreciated.
> I sure felt it. So hard standing for the whole night. I couldn't get up on those high stools to sit even with help. They had an escalator going up but had to do all the stairs going down and DH had to help me. One stair at a time and boy were there a lot of them. DH has no trouble at all. He does Tai Chi and has for about 39 years. Think it is paying off. I'm terrible about exercise.


----------



## iamsam

looks like a good time was had my all. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Quiet evening last night.
> Supper with Gage Greg and I ☺


----------



## iamsam

no - she went to school for her PN license. and then she raised four children. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Did she go with that as her career?


----------



## iamsam

i love it when they walk into a beautiful kitchen and the wife says - the kitchen will be the first thing we change - i need marble (or granite) counter tops and it really in a nice kitche. some people have more money than sense. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's interesting to see what they argue about too. lol
> And they always say "we want an easy transition for the kids". lolol Be honest, the kids are going to adapt with little to no problem, they want an easy transition for themselves.
> Devon was beautiful, I think if I were moving to England, that would be at the top of my list for areas, based purely on the landscape.


----------



## iamsam

oh my - a costume malfunction. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I'm having quite the time getting into the passenger vans here and in New Orleans. Ripped my other nice blouse sliding across and had to tuck it in or the wind caused it to fly up in the air. LOL. You can't take me out in public.


----------



## grandma sherry

You folks have been chatting a lot since I was on here last.
Mary, Matthew's bowls and cats are looking great, I like your shawl and it seems Bella enjoys her fairy box.
Caren, it is good that Nathaniel's diagnosis was wrong and that he will be home tomorrow. Please stop in for a chat when you are able.
Glad your son got home safely and without contracting the flu Bonnie. Hope he gets good news from the biopsy.
It looks like Gage had a good time last night and again today. He has such a beautiful smile.
Julie all your work is gorgeous. 
It was my thoughts exactly about the washer being a plunger Sorlenna.
Been out most of the day and more stash arrived when I was out, must get back to work on afghan so I can get into the new "stuff".
Prayers for those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## Fan

thewren said:


> i really really hate shots. i bet my heart rate doubles whenever someone say i need a shot. the funny thing is - blood draws are a piece of cake - i have had so many of them it is just second nature. blood gases on the other hand i don't like so much. had one in indy - she did it on the first stick but it was still uncomfortable. i agree - it is good i got a flu shot. --- sam


I hate blood tests, and won't do them unless am in a bad way. I get faint so have to lie down for them and get the shakes from nerves. Am supposed to have routine ones each year, but refuse lol! Wimp!
Did a flu jab once, and had a bad reaction ending with pneumonia for 9 weeks. So try to eat healthy and use natural remedies for immunity. Works for me very well so far.


----------



## iamsam

that was great yarn gwen - well done. ---- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I finished the child size mermaid tail blanket this morning and took it by the dentist's office to give to one of the hygienist for her daughter. She was thrilled with it. I had forgotten to take a picture at home so she let me take one at the office. It doesn't show the tail very well in the photo but I was pleased with the finished product.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> At least he learnt. Fortunately Maryanne never tried things like that- as she likely would never have learnt not to.


That would not have been good at all. At least it seems that girls don't try many of those those things that boys do, or didn't use to anyway.


----------



## iamsam

looks good nursenikki - i should get my one pair of socks out and knit on it. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on my Rose City Roller socks. Really liking the color, reminds me of Starbursts candy, lol. Now I'm hungry....


----------



## Poledra65

Fan said:


> This particular guy always treated me with disinterest, until we went to Germany, on a business trade trip with the brothers of rich family., he was being rude in English to the waiter in a restaurant and commented I don't know what he's saying, so I explained what he said in German, well boy oh boy did he change his manner to me, and politely asked me to translate for the rest of the trip.
> Score one to me lol!


Good on you! He deserved a come down, maybe he learned something valuable.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing lately, while the camera was out of action.


Holy moly, you've not been idle! It's all very lovely. And I love the cushion under the green gansey.


----------

